# tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?



## rolf76 (10 Februar 2006)

Neuerdings tauchen im Internet zahlreiche Kleinanzeigen wie diese auf:


> *MP3-PLAYER GESCHENKT !!!!*
> 
> Biete : MP3-PLAYER GESCHENKT !!!! Kein Scherz, hier gibt es einen kostenlosen MP3-Player! h**p://www.tricky.at/?ref=16297 Anmelden, an der Umfrage teilnehmen und schon kommt das gute Stück FREI HAUS!



Auf der beworbenen Seite tricky.at heißt es


> "Sichern Sie sich jetzt einen kostenlosen S** MP-340 mit 256MB Speicher. Sie müssen lediglich eine Umfrage ausfüllen. Ihre persönlichen Daten werden streng vertraulich behandelt, lediglich die Umfrageergebnisse werden ausgewertet. Ihnen entstehen keine Kosten durch das ausfüllen der Umfrage bzw. für den Versand des MP3-Players. Mit dem Account erhalten Sie ausserdem Zugriff auf Gutscheine im Wert von über 200€. Es ist nur ein Account pro Haushalt erlaubt. Jeder Teilnehmer muss das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben."



Nur wenn man auf der Seite ganz nach unten scrollt, erscheint in sehr kleiner Schriftgröße noch folgender Text:


> "Es gibt keine direkte Mitgliedschaft zwischen Tricky.at oder seiner Muttergesellschaft, Mobile Premium Credits LTD., und S***. Die Handelszeichen, Logos und Produkte auf dieser Website sind Eigentum von S***. Mobile Premium Credits behauptet in keiner Hinsicht, S*** Handelszeichen oder Rechte zu repräsentieren oder zu besitzen. Mobile Premium Credits Ltd. und deren Websites sind nicht von S***kantic. bestitzt, unterstützt oder befördert. Durch Bestätigung des Button >>anmelden<< beauftrage ich Tricky.at, mir einen Account einzurichten mit dem ich Zugriff auf Gutscheine im Wert von mindestens 200€ erhalte. Die einmalige Einrichtung eines Accounts kostet hundertzwanzig Euro und wird Ihnen in Rechnung gestellt. Sie können die Anmeldung innerhalb von zwei Wochen widerrufen. Die Sonderaktion gilt nur für Tricky.at Mitglieder."


Das heißt also:

*[*]Durch das Ausfüllen der Umfrage und für den mp3-Player und dessen Versand sollen dem Kunden keine Kosten entstehen.
[*]Das kostenlose Angebot soll aber nur für "Tricky.at Mitglieder" gelten. 
[*]Wer noch kein Mitglied ist, der wird es "durch Bestätigung des Button >>anmelden<<". Das ist dann leider nicht kostenlos, sondern "kostet hundertzwanzig Euro und wird Ihnen in Rechnung gestellt".*
Für diejenigen, die diese Einschränkung bei ihrer Anmeldung überlesen haben, stellt sich die Frage, ob sie an dieses Online-Abo gebunden sind und ob sie sich gegebenenfalls wieder davon lösen können.

Grundsätzliche Überlegungen zur Bindung an Online-Abos gibt es hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13690


----------



## rolf76 (10 Februar 2006)

Hier ein Screenshot der Anmeldeseite.

Wenn man das Textfeld über dem "anmelden"-Button durchscrollt, kann man folgenden Text lesen:



> Kundeninfos:
> 
> mit der folgenden Kundeninformationsseite kommen wir unseren gesetzlichen Informations- und Belehrungspflichten nach. Wir informieren Sie hier über alle Umstände im Zusammenhang mit dem Zustandekommen des Vertrages aufgrund Ihrer Registrierung und dessen Durchführung.
> 
> ...


Die unter "2. Informationen zum Wiederrufsrecht und Belehrung" enthaltenen Angaben haben im Gegensatz zum restlichen Text einen grauen Hintergrund.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2006)

Ich gebe eine generelle Empfehlung ab,

*alle Webseiten, die mit "gratis", "kostenlos", "völlig unverbindlich",
 "ohne Risiko" und ähnlichen Schlagwörtern werben, umgehend wieder zu verlassen. *

Zweite Empfehlung:

**Alle* Gewinnspiele meiden; da kein Gewinnspielanbieter damit Verlust machen will,
 muss dieser das Geld auf anderem Wege wieder reinholen, sei es durch "versteckte" 
kostenpflichtige Leistungen und/oder durch Adresshandel bzw. Direktmarketing. *

_sinnvolle Empfehlungen farblich und durch Schriftgröße hervorgehoben
modaction _


----------



## rolf76 (10 Februar 2006)

Damit man mögliche spätere Fassungen der AGB vergleichen kann, hier die AGB nach heutigem Stand (Hervorhebungen von mir):



> ...
> *§ 3 Vertragsleistungen*
> 
> (1) *Durch den Vertrag verpflichtet sich der Dienstleister, dem Kunden Zugriff auf eine Liste von Gutscheinen zu gewähren, die Gutscheine haben einen Wert von mindestens 200€. Die Liste wird in regelmäßigen Abständen aktualisiert.*
> ...


----------



## Wembley (10 Februar 2006)

Auf der Startseite hat T.O. mittlerweile etwas hinzugefügt:



> *- optimiert für Auflösung 1280x1024*


Daran erkennt man ja den Super-Designer, wenn der User offenbar bei anderen Auflösungen Abstriche machen muss. Er hätte vielleicht noch den "optimalen" Browser + Version angeben können. Bald wird man hören, dass der User selber schuld ist, weil er sich keinen "ordentlichen" Bildschirm leistet.



> *Es gibt keine direkte Mitgliedschaft zwischen* Tricky.at oder seiner Muttergesellschaft, Mobile Premium Credits LTD., und S*****.


???? Was soll denn das heißen? Gut, den User werden die Zwischenmitgliedschaften diverser Firmen nicht interessieren. Dafür schon eher der Preis:



> Die einmalige Einrichtung eines Accounts kostet hundertzwanzig Euro und wird Ihnen in Rechnung gestellt.


Ist ja klar, warum der Preis in Worten angegeben wird und nicht in Zahlen. Der User soll nicht durch einen Bruch im Textfluss, den Zahlen nun einmal darstellen, irritiert werden. Allerdings wenn es um den Wert der Gutscheine geht, steht auf einmal eine Zahl da:



> Mit dem Account erhalten Sie ausserdem Zugriff auf Gutscheine im Wert von über 200€.


Wobei leider viele User diesen Bereich ohnehin nicht bemerken werden.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## rolf76 (10 Februar 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> > *Es gibt keine direkte Mitgliedschaft zwischen* Tricky.at oder seiner Muttergesellschaft, Mobile Premium Credits LTD., und S*****.
> 
> 
> ???? Was soll denn das heißen? Gut, den User werden die Zwischenmitgliedschaften diverser Firmen nicht interessieren.


S**** ist der Hersteller des mp3-Players. Der Hinweis soll wohl einer Abmahnung durch den Hersteller vorbeugen. Im Interesse des Herstellers habe ich den Namen hier anonymisiert.



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Startseite hat T.O. mittlerweile etwas hinzugefügt:
> 
> 
> > *- optimiert für Auflösung 1280x1024*


Statt diesem Hinweis hätte der Anbieter doch auch folgenden Hinweis anbringen können:

```
- die wichtigsten Informationen stehen ganz unten im Kleingedruckten
```


----------



## Wembley (10 Februar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> S**** ist der Hersteller des mp3-Players. Der Hinweis soll wohl einer Abmahnung durch den Hersteller vorbeugen. Im Interesse des Herstellers habe ich den Namen hier anonymisiert.


Das weiß ich. Mir ging es da um die Formulierung "...Mitgliedschaft zwischen....", die von den Betreibern verwendet wird. Hat mich halt gejuckt, das noch einzustreuen, obwohl es für angehende "Kunden" irrelevant ist.  



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Statt diesem Hinweis hätte der Anbieter doch auch folgenden Hinweis anbringen können:
> 
> ```
> - die wichtigsten Informationen stehen ganz unten im Kleingedruckten
> ```



Und/oder sich folgende Argumentation aneignen:

http://verbraucherrecht.blogspot.com/2006/01/kleine-schrift-ganz-gro.html



> Verbrauchern ist die Bedeutung des fast schon sprichwörtlichen „Kleingedruckten“ schon so in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen, dass alleine die kleinere Schriftgröße dazu führt, dass ein Text als wichtig und lesenswert eingestuft wird. Letztlich führt daher die Verwendung einer kleineren Schriftgrößere unseres Erachtens – mehr noch als größere Lettern – zur Einhaltung des Deutlichkeitsgebot.



Gruß
Wembley


----------



## rolf76 (10 Februar 2006)

> *- optimiert für Auflösung 1280x1024*


Bedeutsam ist vor allem dieser Aspekt: Durch diesen nachträglich eingefügten Hinweis dokumentiert der Anbieter, dass ihm bewusst ist, dass viele Besucher die Seite mit einer anderen Auflösung anschauen.

Dass der Anbieter diesem - ihm bekannten - Umstand nur durch diesen Hinweis Rechnung trägt und nicht durch einen mit jeder Auflösung sichtbaren Hinweis auf die Kerninformationen des Angebots (kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft), finde ich bemerkenswert...

*Noch was zum Rätseln:*


> Die Kündigung kann entweder nur schriftlich unter § 1 Absatz 1 genannten Adressen erfolgen.





> Die Kosten belaufen sich auf 120,00 Euro *einmalig*





> Der Dienstleister behält sich insbesondere im Hinblick auf Veränderungen der Marktlage und/oder der Tarifstruktur vor, *die vom Kunden zu zahlenden Entgelte zum Beginn eines neuen Abrechnungszeitraumes zu ändern*, insbesondere zu erhöhen.


Erhöhung der einmaligen Kosten "zum Beginn eines neuen Abrechnungszeitraums", sofern man nicht "entweder nur schriftlich" kündigt? Wie lange ist denn ein Abrechnungszeitraum?

________________________________________________________________________________________
Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe *>HIER<* (blaue Schrift anklicken)


----------



## rolf76 (24 Februar 2006)

Im Moment scheint "das große Erwachen" zu beginnen. Ich habe mehrere PN wie z.B. diese erhalten:



> Lieber rolf76,
> 
> gestern bin ich auf das "Gratisangebot" von www.tricky.at [...]. Ich dachte, ein gratis MP3-Player für meine Jungs, das wär doch was. Ich suchte nach einem Haken, fand diesen aber in den "Vertragsbestimmungen" nicht, weil der eben fein säuberlich auf der ersten Seite ganz unten versteckt war - und so weit habe ich nicht geskrollt.
> 
> ...



Über das Lob freue ich mich natürlich, danke schön!      Ansonsten gilt: In diesem Forum darf keine Rechtsberatung zum konkreten Vorgehen im Einzelfall erfolgen. :stumm:  

Zu der Frage, ob man an Online-Abos gebunden ist und ob man sich davon wieder lösen kann, gibt es hier (blaue Schrift anklicken)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=137363#137363

grundlegende Informationen und auch grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?"). 

Diese Ausführungen können nur einen Überblick geben, eine individuelle Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall aber nicht ersetzen. Rechtsberatung erhält man bei den Verbraucherzentralen und bei Anwälten.

Aber es ist erfahrungsgemäß sehr hilfreich, wenn Betroffene hier schildern, was ihnen widerfährt und was sie unternehmen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2006)

*neffe vom Donald*

Was für ein Getexte, Mann! Du sollst doch blos sagen was wir tun solln. 
Ich glaub ich schick dem vom Donald-Neffe ein Einschreiben und schreib da alles rein, was du da sagst, Wiederuf und Anfechtung und so



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> rundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?").



Danach bin ich cool und wart mal ab ob der mich verklagt oder was... Der kriegt meine Kohle net!!!   :bandit


----------



## SEP (24 Februar 2006)

herler schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein Getexte, Mann! Du sollst doch blos sagen was wir tun solln.


Und genau das ist das Problem. Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Es wird anheim gestellt, rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen. Oder natürlich hier lesen - die meisten Grundinformationen sind ja bereits allgemein mitgeteilt worden.
Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2006)

hallo ich habe heute mit schrecken eine rechnung von dene mit den besagten 120€ bekommen 

was kann ich tun

anmeldung: 10.2


----------



## rolf76 (26 Februar 2006)

Gib uns doch mehr Infos:

Warum hast Du Dich angemeldet?
Wolltest Du einen Vertrag schließen?
Hast Du Deinen Account freigeschaltet?
Hast Du die Umfrage ausgefüllt?
Hast Du die Gutscheine eingesehen oder benutzt?
Hast Du den mp3-Player erhalten?

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe >HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken). Wenn Du aus den Ausführungen dort nicht schlau wirst und Dir nicht sicher bist, was in Deinem Fall gilt und was Du tun sollst, empfiehlt sich der Gang zu einer Beratungsstelle der Verbraucherzentralen oder zu einem Anwalt.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2006)

ich war auch so blöd :bigcry:  habe aber eben per mail gleich den vertrag wiederrufen, warte jetzt noch auf antwort, weiß denn jemand wie er reagiert ????? ich werde morgen noch ein einschreiben mit rückschein nachschicken und dannach sollte er mir ja eigentlich nichts mehr können, oder sehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2006)

*wiederruf bei tricky.at*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> eben per mail gleich den vertrag wiederrufen, warte jetzt noch auf antwort, weiß denn jemand wie er reagiert ?????


Ich hatte mich Mitte Februar angemeldet und einen Tag danach meinen Wiederruf per eMail geschickt und einen Tag später folgende Antwort erhalten 



> Guten Tag,
> 
> hiermit bestätigen wir das Ihre mitgliedschaft auf Tricky.at wiederrufen
> wurde.
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2006)

na oki, dann warte ich heute mal ab, wenn ich morgen den Wiederspruch per einschreiben nocheinmal losschicke reicht das ja auch


----------



## rolf76 (27 Februar 2006)

Für den Fall, dass neben dem Widerspruch noch weitere Erklärungen in Betracht kommen, ist es grundsätzlich sinnvoll, alle Erklärungen auf einmal zu verschicken. Dazu näher >HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Ob im konkreten Einzelfall neben dem Widerspruch noch das Bestreiten des Abschlusses eines entgeltlichen Vertrags, eine Verweigerung der Genehmigung durch die Eltern oder eine Anfechtung (z.B. wegen Irrtums) in Betracht kommen, kann und darf im Rahmen dieses Forums nicht beantwortet werden. Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos kann man >HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken) nachlesen.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2006)

aber sobald ich eine widerrufsmail schicke, wissen sie ja dass ich die mail bekommen habe und können dann ihre rechnung damit untermauern, sollte normalerweise eine rechnung nicht per post kommen??? oder irre ich mich da???
ich bin leider auch einer dieser welcher die sich da leider angemeledet haben, und ich weiß jetzt nicht was ich machen soll


----------



## rolf76 (27 Februar 2006)

Rechnungen können auch per E-Mail verschickt werden. Die Frage der Beweisbarkeit des Zugangs stellt sich natürlich immer, auch bei Briefen.

Da der Anbieter ohnehin Deine Adresse haben dürfte (oder hast Du am Gewinnspiel mit falscher Adresse teilgenommen?), wirst Du Dich früher oder später ohnehin der Auseinandersetzung stellen müssen. 

Ich persönlich halte von wahrheitswidrigen Schutzbehauptungen jedenfalls nichts.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2006)

hat es dann jetzt noch einen sinn einen widerruf zu schicken da ich bereits die rechnung bekommen habe? laut agb gibt es ja nur eine 14 tägige einspruchsfrist ...

er hat meine adresse, jedoch steht unter der adresse deutschland und nicht österreich, jetzt weiß ich nicht ob mich der brief überhaupt erreichen würde wenn er ihn denn schicken würde, denn es gibt ja weit über 180 staaten auf dieser erde ...

sollte es sich rausstellen dass ich wirklich zu einer zahlung verpflichtet bin, kann ich mir eh nicht helfen, jedoch möchte ich eine frühzeitige zahlung vermeiden, denn dann hab ich vermutlich nie mehr eine chance das geld wiederzusehn
was mich am ganzen stutzig macht ist, jene aussage dass dies meine einzige chance sei vor hohen inkasso bzw anwaltskosten bewahrt zu sein


----------



## rolf76 (27 Februar 2006)

Manuel316 schrieb:
			
		

> hat es dann jetzt noch einen sinn einen widerruf zu schicken da ich bereits die rechnung bekommen habe? laut agb gibt es ja nur eine 14 tägige einspruchsfrist ...


Du kannst ja mal >HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken) nachlesen, ab wann die Widerrufsfrist läuft:


			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt ... erst dann, wenn der Anbieter dem Verbraucher folgende Informationen in klarer und verständlicher Weise in Textform mitgeteilt hat: ...





			
				Manuel316 schrieb:
			
		

> sollte es sich rausstellen dass ich wirklich zu einer zahlung verpflichtet bin


Definitiv herausstellen kann sich das nur vor Gericht. Alles andere ist ein Nachgeben des Kunden oder des Anbieters. Es wurde aber in anderen Zusammenhängen schon häufig gemutmaßt, dass die Anbieter regelmäßig eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung scheuen werden, weil ihnen das Risiko einer für sie negativen Gerichtsentscheidung zu groß sein könnte, so z.B. hier.



			
				Manuel316 schrieb:
			
		

> was mich am ganzen stutzig macht ist, jene aussage dass dies meine einzige chance sei vor hohen inkasso bzw anwaltskosten bewahrt zu sein


 Die Drohung mit Inkasso- und Anwaltskosten ist ein vielfach übliches Druckmittel, um die "Kunden" zum Nachgeben zu bewegen. Wie hoch Inkassogebühren sein dürfen, kann man hier nachlesen (blaue Schrift anklicken).


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2006)

danke für die infos

ich habe mich bereits mit dem konsumentenschutz in verbindung gesetzt und die haben mir auch geraten einfach zu widerrufen, da die widerrufsbedingungen nicht korrekt dargestellt wurden,
über dieshinaus soll ich mich diesbezüglich auf das konsumentenschutzgesetz berufen und eine bestätigung anfordern

ich werde dies jetzt mal machen und dann schauen wir weiter
mal schauen vielleicht komme ich ja mit einem blauen auge davon


----------



## Fipps (27 Februar 2006)

*Anmeldung bei tricky.at*

Hallo!

Ich hatte mich auch bei tricky.at angemeldet. Ich habe mal die Seiten angehängt,  die im Laufe der Anmeldung zu sehen waren (am 13.2.2006).

Nach der Anmeldung habe ich folgende E-Mail erhalten:



> Hallo .... .....!
> 
> Bitte klicken Sie folgenden Link, oder kopieren Sie ihn in Ihren Browser, um Ihren Account freizuschalten:
> h..p://www.tricky.at/kundenlogin.php?id=......&optin=.......
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2006)

HallO! 
Ich war auch so doof und habe mich am 11.02.06 bei w*w.tricky.at registriert. UNd gestern, also am 26.02.06 kam dann die Rechnung. Was kann ich jetzt noch tun?? Kann ich jetzt noch Widerruf einlegen?? Bitte helft mir, ich hab die Kohle echt nicht über und weiss nicht weiter. 

Mfg
losti


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2006)

Seh ich das richtig?
Rechnungen kommen, aber der MP3Player nicht?


----------



## Reducal (27 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Seh ich das richtig?
> Rechnungen kommen, aber der MP3Player nicht?


Das Teil kostet etwa 40 € - zu verschenken hat da niemand was. Das soll heißen, erst wäre die Rechnung zu zahlen und dann abwarten, ob was zurück kommt.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2006)

Also ich hae jetzt einen Widerruf per Mail an tricky.at geschick mit der bitte um Antwort. Kommt morgen nix zurück schicke ich ein Einschreiben los. So wie ich das sehe hab ich auch gute chancen. Wenn das mit dem Widerruf nicht in den AGB`s stehen darf, und desweiteren kenntlich gemacht werden muss. Naja, ich werd euch mal auf dem laufenden halten. Zahlen will und kann ich jedenfalls nicht. 

Mfg
losti


----------



## Fipps (28 Februar 2006)

losti schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hae jetzt einen Widerruf per Mail an tricky.at geschick mit der bitte um Antwort. Kommt morgen nix zurück schicke ich ein Einschreiben los. So wie ich das sehe hab ich auch gute chancen.


Gute Chancen? Hmm... 

Der Anbieter wird vermutlich davon ausgehen, dass er auf seinen Internetseiten hinreichend auf das Widerrufsrecht und auch auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit einer Registrierung hingewiesen hat (oder dies jedenfalls behaupten). Deshalb wird er sich wohl nicht von einem Widerruf und auch nicht von einer Anfechtung wegen Irrtums beeindrucken lassen, sondern die übliche Maschinerie in Gang setzen: Mahnung, Inkassoschreiben, Anwaltsschreiben.

Man kann dann entweder bezahlen, um Ruhe zu haben, oder im Vertrauen auf die "guten chancen" abwarten, ob nach den (sich vermutlich wochenlang hinziehenden) Mahnschreiben am Ende ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt. Legt man gegen den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid Widerspruch ein, wird ein Gerichtsverhandlungstermin anberaumt. Dann kann sich frühestens erweisen, wie gut die chancen sind. Häufig kommt es aber gar nicht so weit, weil viele Anbieter ihr Geschäftsmodell nicht richterlich untersuchen lassen wollen.

Vielleicht ist der langfristige Lerneffekt größer, wenn man die Rechnung bezahlt, sich wochenlang darüber ärgert, dafür aber nie mehr auf ein angebliches "Gratis-Angebot" eingeht?


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2006)

Fipps schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist der langfristige Lerneffekt größer, wenn man die Rechnung bezahlt, sich wochenlang darüber ärgert, dafür aber nie mehr auf ein angebliches "Gratis-Angebot" eingeht?


Was ist das denn für ein seltsamer Rat?


> Häufig kommt es aber gar nicht so weit, weil viele Anbieter ihr Geschäftsmodell
> nicht richterlich untersuchen lassen wollen.


Nach meiner  Kenntnis noch nie  

cp


----------



## Fipps (28 Februar 2006)

Captain, es war nicht bös gemeint.

Ich meinte nur, dass es ein Wunschdenken sein könnte, mit einem Einschreiben für Ruhe zu sorgen. Mit ein paar Mahnschreiben (und vielleicht mehr) wird man wohl schon rechnen müssen. Und wer das nicht aushält, kann meinetwegen gleich bezahlen - sofern er in Zukunft um Gratis-Angebote einen Bogen macht und damit zumindest in Zukunft den Absatz der einschlägigen Branche nicht mehr fördert.


----------



## Wembley (28 Februar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Fipps schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dieser Frage schließe ich mich an: Als ob Betreiber wie T. O. eine Art pädagogische Funktion in unserer Gesellschaft hätten.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Fipps (28 Februar 2006)

Leute, ich ärgere mich doch nur darüber, dass viele der Illusion erliegen, dass sie mit einem Einschreiben für Ruhe sorgen können, und nachher die Forderung doch und zusätzlich noch Mahn-, Inkasso- und evtl. noch Anwaltskosten zahlen.

Über T.O. brauchen wir hier wohl nicht zu reden, die Mods würden's wohl löschen...


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2006)

Fipps schrieb:
			
		

> und nachher die Forderung doch und zusätzlich noch Mahn-, Inkasso- und evtl. noch Anwaltskosten zahlen..


Warum sollten sie? 

cp


----------



## Fipps (28 Februar 2006)

Sie sollen natürlich nicht. Aber nicht jeder kann so hart bleiben wie Du, Captain. Manche bekommen halt Angst.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2006)

Fipps schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nicht jeder kann so hart bleiben wie Du, Captain.


Was hat das mit hart zu tun? Wer Geld fordert, muss es beweisen, nicht umgekehrt.
Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall ist nicht gestattet: Ich hab aber was  gegen pauschale Verunsicherung.
Das hinterläßt einen sehr faden Geschmack. 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

mir geht es genauso. hab mich am 11.02. angemeldet und am 26.2. die rechnung bekommen. habe demnach gleich einen widerruf losgeschickt, aber keine antwort erhalten. bis sonntag wollen die das geld. seh ich aber nicht ein. hab mir heut einen anwalt genommen, der meinte ich solle es erst mal ignorieren u sehen was kommt. solang erst ne mahnung kommt, gehts ja, aber nicht dass ich aufeinmal gleich ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid bekomme. wenn man die 120,- zahlt, hat man dann eigentlich ruhe oder kommen die immer wieder und wollen geld? hab heut noch ne mail geschickt an [email protected]mt überhaupt die adresse? an welche habt ihr gemailt, wenn ihr gemailt habt? bin jetzt mal gespannt ob was kommt.
bitte helft mir! bin so dumm:-(

lg ramona


----------



## losti (28 Februar 2006)

*@Manuel316*

Hallo! 
@Manuel316
Kannst Du bitte mal Kontakt mit mir aufnehmen. E-Mail: [email protected]
Danke im vorraus!!!! 

@Mod
Bitte löschen falls nicht erwünscht. Wusste nicht wie sonst. 

Mfg
losti

_"Wusste nicht wie sonst."  Kann sich anmelden 
addi gelöscht , modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2006)

moin,

hab mich auch dort angemeldet...am 13.02 und heute die e-mail bekommen mit der Zahlungsaufforderung.Hab per e-mail gleich wiederrufen.Hab aber was gefunden bei euch...

Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt erst nach Vertragsschluss (bei Warenlieferungen frühestens mit Eingang der Warenlieferung)

das heisst ja eigentlich,wenn ich den mp3 player nicht bekommen habe und auch keine Gutscheine brauch ich mir ja wegen dem zeitraum keine sorgen machen.Vielleicht weiß ja einer was...


----------



## Reducal (28 Februar 2006)

madstop85 schrieb:
			
		

> das heisst ja eigentlich,wenn ich den mp3 player nicht bekommen habe und auch keine Gutscheine brauch ich mir ja wegen dem zeitraum keine sorgen machen.Vielleicht weiß ja einer was...


Du meinst, dass der Vertrag erst damit beginnt, wo der MP3-Player eintrifft? _Schmarrn! _Der Vertrag wurde ausgelöst mit der Bestellung, alles andere ist Beiwerk.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2006)

losti

du suchst kontakt zu mir, ich bin hier, also sprich zu mir
was ist deine frage

mfg

manuel


----------



## losti (1 März 2006)

Hallo Manuel316! 
Mich interessiert dringend was du in das Einschreiben geschrieben hast.

Mfg
losti


----------



## rolf76 (1 März 2006)

madstop85 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt erst nach Vertragsschluss (bei Warenlieferungen frühestens mit Eingang der Warenlieferung)


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=137897#137897

Das gilt nur dann, wenn die Warenlieferung Hauptgegenstand des Vertrages ist, wenn man also z.B. bei einem Online-Warenhaus einen mp3-player kauft. Dann läuft die Widerrufsfrist erst ab Erhalt des mp3-players. 

Anders ist es, wenn man keinen Vertrag über den Erwerb eines mp3-players oder eines bestimmten Gutscheins schließt, sondern einen Dienstleistungsvertrag, der den Zugriff auf jeweils recherchierte Gutscheine ermöglichen soll und bei dem der mp3-player lediglich eine Zugabe ist. Dann orientiert sich die Widerrufsfrist nicht an der Lieferung der Zugabe, sondern läuft ab dem Zeitpunkt einer gesetzmäßigen Widerrufsbelehrung.


----------



## losti (1 März 2006)

@meenz

Wann hast Du dich denn Regiestriert und wann ist deine Rechneung per Mail gekommen? 

Mfg
losti


----------



## IsaOHA (1 März 2006)

Ich habe auch die Erfahrungen mit dem mp3 Player auch gemacht über die Seite Tricky.at
Ich habe aber auch keine Bestätigungs e-mail bekommen und auch keinen angeblich KOSTENLOSEN mp3 Player für eine KOSTENLOSE UMfrage.

Wem gehts genau so?


----------



## losti (1 März 2006)

So, habe heute das Einschreiben rausgeschickt. Mal sehen was jetzt passiert.  Ich werd euch auf dem laufenden halten. 

Mfg
losti


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2006)

oh leute ich fühl mich so wie ein mist  wie konnte ich sowas dummes machen?!
als armer student aus einem entwicklungsland - makedonien muss ich noch 120 eur für blödsinn bezahlen ... letzte woche hab ich 40 eur bei der bahn für fahrpreisnacherhebung bezahlt weil ich eine halte stelle mit meinem semesterticket die VRR zone ohne zu wissen verlassen habe  pech bei pech... ich bring mich um (((


----------



## IsaOHA (2 März 2006)

So ein Quatsch einfach nicht bezahlen. Ich habe sofort alles wiederrufen, zwar erst nach Erhalt der Rechnung aber egal. Ich bin da auch so arm dran, schwanger in der 17.Woche, Arbeitsamt bezahlt nicht naja und mein Freund ist die ganze Woche bei der Marine und ich muss mit 60 Euro im Monat überleben  Naja immer positiv denken


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Hi,
ich hab mich da nicht angemeldet, aber ich habe zum glück meiner Mutter im letzten moment davon abgeraten.
Zum erhalt des Mp3-Players könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen das sie keine mehr auf Lager haben, denn es heißt ja auf der Homepage auch "Nur solange der Vorrat reicht"
also wer weiß wie groß der Vorrat war(wenn er überhaupt vorhanden war)?


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

*HILFE*

Hi ich hab da auch ein Prob ich hab am 14.02.06 mich dort angemeldet und die wollen jetzt 120 € von mir haben wir sind aber dabeí das ganze puplic zu machen und wir werden und bei BIZZ melden und vllt bekommen sie das " Fass ohne Boden" und werden mal schaun ob wir da was machen können also ich finde das ne sauerrei und ich wollte auch mal wissen wie es aus sieht wenn da unten in buchstaben "hunderzwanzig euro" steht ist das Rechtens ??? würde mcih über eine Antwort freun. Vieleicht könnten sich auch noch einige Leute bei mir melden denen es auch so geht das wir noch ein paar leute mehr haben die das bestätigen können oder bdei denen es sogar noch beiter ging als nur ne e-mail meine e-mail - 
Meldet euch wir wollen das diese ****** aushört und das die zu recht gezogen werden

_[keine mailadressen im forum, bitte NUB lesen/modaction]_


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

*bin auch drauf reingefallen*

Hallo,

ich bin leider auch drauf reingefallen. Habe mich am 16. "angemeldet" und gerade die Email bekommen. 

@Losti, Manuel, Ramono, etc: Habt Ihr schon was gehört ???


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

*das ist echt ein traum*

schön ist auch, dass sie die rechnung erst nach mind 2 wochen schicken und man dann erst merkt was man eigentlich angestellt hat.
aber eigentlich ist ja alles meine schuld: angeklickt, bestätigungsmail erhalten+ account aktiviert..... jaja und jetzt glotz ich wie viele anderen in die röhre.
naja, wenn ich was neues habe schreib ich, aber ist ein einschreiben denn notwendig? auf der seite steht ja, dass man mit ner mail auch kündigen kann.... naja aber dafür war es doch eh schon zu spät
also jungs, mal nicht ins hemdchen machen, sondern schön zusammenhalten, da fühlt man sich nicht so ganz alleine
schade, dass man hier kein emailkontakt anfangen kann, da ja irgetnwie die adressen verschwinden.. hmm egal

_ http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
_


> *Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.
> Artikel der Art 'Antworten bitte an [email protected]' widersprechen dem Geist eines Diskussionsforums grundsätzlich. Wer hier anfragt, soll sich dann auch die Antworten aus dem Forum holen. Nur so ist gewährleistet, dass alle Leser von der Diskussion profitieren*


_
Privater Informationsaustausch ist nach Anmeldung per PN möglich modinfo _


----------



## rolf76 (3 März 2006)

*Re: das ist echt ein traum*



			
				anton schrieb:
			
		

> schade, dass man hier kein emailkontakt anfangen kann, da ja irgetnwie die adressen verschwinden.. hmm egal


Wenn man sich registriert, kann man neben dem Austausch von private Nachrichten (PN) auch seine Email-Adresse (und auch ICQ etc.) im Profil hinterlegen. Kontaktmöglichkeiten bestehen also in ausreichendem Maße. Es ist lediglich nicht erlaubt, e-mail-Adressen in postings zu veröffentlichen, da die Betreiber und mods nicht überprüfen können, ob die email-Adresse dem Poster gehört.

Zu der Frage, ob man an Online-Abos gebunden ist und ob man sich davon wieder lösen kann, siehe grundsätzlich hier: "Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos" (blaue Schrift anklicken). Darin auch grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?"). Diese Ausführungen können nur einen Überblick geben, eine individuelle Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall aber nicht ersetzen. Rechtsberatung erhält man bei den Verbraucherzentralen und bei Anwälten.


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

*tricky.at mp3 player*

Ich hab mir das Schreiben jetzt auch kopiert, [email protected]!!  Hoffentlich hilfts was. Ich bin gespannt wie die drauf reagieren.

lg toni


#######

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich werde Ihre Rechnung vom _____ nicht bezahlen, weil zwischen uns kein Vertrag besteht und Sie keinen Anspruch haben.

Bei Eingabe meiner Daten bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass ich allein an der beworbenen kostenlosen Umfrage teilnehmen würde. Damit mussten sie auch rechnen und durften meine Registrierung deshalb nicht als Abschluss eines kostenpflichtigen Vertrags verstehen. Daran ändert auch nichts, dass Sie auf der Seite und in den Teilnahmebedingungen an versteckter Stelle die Kosten für die Eintragung angegeben haben. Dadurch wird der zwischen uns geschlossene Vertrag über die Teilnahme an einer kostenlosen Umfrage nicht zu einem kostenpflichtigen Vertrag. Denn nach § 305b BGB haben individuelle Vertragsabreden Vorrang vor AGB. Außerdem ist eine versteckte Kostenpflichtklausel nach § 305c BGB überraschend und daher unwirksam.

Außerdem erkläre ich hiermit den Widerruf nach Fernabsatzrecht. Mangels gesetzeskonformer Widerrufsbelehrung ist die Widerrufsfrist noch nicht abgelaufen.

Einen dennoch zustande gekommenen entgeltpflichtigen Vertrag fechte ich hiermit hilfsweise wegen Irrtums an. Schadensersatzansprüche stehen Ihnen keine zu, weil alleine Sie meinen Irrtum durch die versteckten Angaben verursacht haben.

Rein vorsorglich kündige ich einen dennoch wirksamen Vertrag zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt.

Bitte bestätigen Sie umgehend den Eingang dieses Schreibens. Die Kosten für Mahnungen, Inkassoschreiben und einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid können Sie sich sparen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

#######


----------



## losti (3 März 2006)

@anton

Per Mail hab ich es schon probiert. Keine reaktion. Hab wie schon geschrieben ein Einschreiben raus geschickt aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. Wird wohl frühestens mitte nächste Woche kommen. Wer sost noch fragen hat, PN!  

Mfg
losti


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

also per mail wird das ganze wohl nichts, deswegen habe auch ich es nun per einschreiben mit rückschein gemacht, ich glaube das sollte reichen um nachher vor gericht was verwertbares in der hand zu haben


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

also ich hab auch noch nichts bekommen, aber sollte was kommen, woll ich mich wieder an den konsumentenschutz wenden haben sie mir gesagt, und gegebenfalls werde ich es auch an meinen anwalt weiterleiten, aber jetz wart ma mal


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

Hallo,

Hab mich da dummerweise auch angemeldet.

Ich bin aber 16, also nicht geschäftsfähig.

Falls die mir drohen, kann ich das doch einfach sagen oder?


----------



## losti (4 März 2006)

@gast
Lass deine Eltern ein schreiben aufsetzen in dem sie den Vertrag Widerrufen. 
Infos fidest du hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13690

Unter "Kann ich mich als Minderjähriger für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?"  

Mfg
losti


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

losti schrieb:
			
		

> @gast
> Lass deine Eltern ein schreiben aufsetzen in dem sie den Vertrag Widerrufen.
> Infos fidest du hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13690
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. Aber heißt das jetzt, dass ich meinen Eltern sagen soll sie hätten mir nie erlaubt mich da anzumelden und das der Vetrag damit null und nichtig ist?

Und wie muss dieses Schreiben aussehen? Geht das auch per EMail?


----------



## rolf76 (4 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Aber heißt das jetzt, dass ich meinen Eltern sagen soll sie hätten mir nie erlaubt mich da anzumelden und das der Vetrag damit null und nichtig ist?
> 
> Und wie muss dieses Schreiben aussehen? Geht das auch per EMail?



Diese Fragen zum konkreten Vorgehen im Einzelfall darf Dir hier niemand beantworten. Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist im Rahmen dieses Forums nicht erlaubt.

Zu der Frage, ob man an Online-Abos gebunden ist und ob man sich davon wieder lösen kann, siehe grundsätzlich hier: "Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos" (blaue Schrift anklicken). Darin auch grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?"). Diese Ausführungen können nur einen Überblick geben, eine individuelle Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall aber nicht ersetzen. Rechtsberatung erhält man bei den Verbraucherzentralen und bei Anwälten.


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*Harrisleer Adresse gibt es nicht*

Leute ich war auch so blöd und habe am 16.02 den MP3-Player haben wollen. Heute morgen 16 Tage nach Abschluß kam die Rechnung. Ich die AGB gelesen und "kotz"

Mann war ich sauer. Also schnell Widerruf geschrieben und zurückdatiert. Arbeite in Flensburg bei Harrislee. Ich also nach der Arbeit nach Harrislee mit dem Widerruf und ner mörder Wut im Bauch.  :motz: 
Musste aber festellen das die Westerstraße bei Nummer 51 endet. Also per Post schicken bringt garnichts, da es eine Pseudo-Adresse ist. 
Einfach nicht zahlen und fertig.
Habe bisher auch noch keinen MP3-Player oder eine andere Leistung erhalten. Des weiteren hat diese "Firma" nicht mal einen Handelsregistereintrag.

P.S. Hätte dort wirklich der [...]. :bash:

_[Eine Passage entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 März 2006)

Gibts denn in Harrislee eine 6c im Petersilienweg?


> Des weiteren hat diese "Firma" nicht mal einen Handelsregistereintrag.


 Doch.


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

Petersilienweg 6c? Wieso willst das Wissen? Sitzt der evtl. dort?
Weiß ich nicht ob es die Adresse dort gibt.
Dann wäre ich sofort wieder in meinem Wagen und auf dem Weg dorthin und dann... :evil: 

Wollte damit sagen das jedes Einschreiben, mit oder ohne Rückschein, nichts bringen wird. So ist also gar keine Kündigung oder Widerruf möglich. Egal ob fristgrecht oder nicht.

Ich zahl nicht und bin Rechtsschutzversichert.


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

Petersilienweg gibt es in Harisslee und dort ist auch dem Namen nach die Familie des Urhebers, für diese dubiosen Geschichte, wohnhaft. 
Habe eine "Böse" Mail an [email protected] geschrieben und ihm auch deutlich gemacht das ich weiß wer er ist, auch auf welche Schule er ging (inkl. Abschluißjahr und Klasse)und wo ich Ihn finde. Hoffe für Ihn das er seine Forderungen zurücknimmt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 März 2006)

DTM444 schrieb:
			
		

> Petersilienweg gibt es in Harisslee und dort ist auch dem Namen nach die Familie des Urhebers


----------



## losti (5 März 2006)

Is ja `n ding. Wenn die Adrssse nicht stimmt habe ich ja 4,40€ in den Wind geschossen. ;( Na dann werd ich eben nochmal nen Widerruf per Mail schicken. Mir doch egal. Wenn`s sein muss jeden tag eine.  :evil: 


Mfg
losti

Ach ja, mich würde mal interessieren ob nur in diesem Forum keine Rechtsberatung erlaubt ist oder ist das allgemein so?? Ich mein, eigentlich ist es ja noch nicht mal Rechtsberatung was wir machen. Wir geben doch nur Tips.


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

Kurzer Hinweis: Die Macher der Sendung Bizz (Pro7) sind inzwischen auch auf tricky.at aufmerksam geworden und nehmen sich dem (voraussichtlich) in der Sendung am 14.03. an. 

Weitere Seiten, die nach demselben Konzept vorgehen sind lernikus.de und hausaufgaben-heute.com. (näheres hierzu:http://verbraucherrecht.blogspot.com/2006/03/abzocke-mit-hausaufgaben-und-referaten.html)

Grüße
Lysander


----------



## BenTigger (5 März 2006)

losti schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, mich würde mal interessieren ob nur in diesem Forum keine Rechtsberatung erlaubt ist oder ist das allgemein so?? Ich mein, eigentlich ist es ja noch nicht mal Rechtsberatung was wir machen. Wir geben doch nur Tips.



Rechtsberatung ist gesetzlich verboten für jedermann, der kein Rechtsanwalt ist. Dazu gibt es das Rechtsberatungsgesetz aus dem dritten Reich, welches noch heute gültig ist.

Rechtsberatung ist es dann, wenn dir jemand Tips gibt, wie du in deinem Einzelfall vorgehen sollst. Also Fragen wie "Was soll ich tun" und die Antwort darauf ist schon Rechtsberatung und wird zur Anzeige gebracht, wenn das z.B. ein Anwalt mitbekommt und was gegen den Tipgeber hat.
Rechtsberatung ist es sogar, wenn dir dein Freund privat beim Bierchen sagt, mach das doch so und so. (Nur bekommt das da seltenst ein anderer Rechtsanwalt mit 

Allgemeine Hinweise die sich nicht auf einen Einzelfall beziehen fallen nicht unter das Gesetz. Deswegen dürfen (nicht nur) hier keine speziellen Tips gegeben werden die auf Einzelfälle zugeschnitten sind. Das sollte dann lieber der Rechtsanwalt deines Vertrauens machen, wenn du dich mit den allgemeinen Hinweisen nicht begnügen kannst.


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

Habe alle meine Recherchen und Unterlagen mit Adresse, Familienname, Name des Urhebers, besuchte Schule, Falsche Firmenadresse u.s.w. an Bizz /Fass ohne Boden geschickt. Hoffentlich ist bald Ende im Gelände mit diesem [ edit] 
Stellt euch mal vor wenn 1.000 B[ edit] aus Angst vor Anwalt und Inkasso überweisen. Dann hat der mal schnell 120.000 € gemacht.
Denke da haben sich bestimmt tausende angemeldet.

Entweder reich durch ehrliche Arbeit oder Mittelschicht bleiben.

[edit]

_aus rechlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## KatzenHai (5 März 2006)

DTM444 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe eine "Böse" Mail an [email protected] geschrieben und ihm auch deutlich gemacht das ich weiß wer er ist, auch auf welche Schule er ging (inkl. Abschluißjahr und Klasse)und wo ich Ihn finde. Hoffe für Ihn das er seine Forderungen zurücknimmt.


Du hast dir aber vorher rechtlichen Rat eingeholt, dass du damit die Grenze zu § 241 StGB (Bedrohung] noch nicht überschritten hast, ja?


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

*Nein habe ich nicht.  :-? *

*Hier ein Auszug* "Sicher werde ich Ihnen 120,- € überweisen... *lach*

1. Habe ich keine Ware oder Leistungen erhalten.
2. Werde ich kein Geld an eine Firma überweisen dessen Firmensitz nicht exestiert. (Westerstraße 63 in Harrislee exestiert nicht, somit wäre für Ihre Kunden auch kein schriftlicher Widerruf möglich) War persönlich vor Ort.
3. BGB § 305c Abs. 1 Überraschende und mehrdeutige Klauseln
(1) Bestimmungen in Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, die nach den Umständen, insbesondere nach dem äußeren Erscheinungsbild des Vertrags, so ungewöhnlich sind, dass der Vertragspartner des Verwenders mit ihnen nicht zu rechnen braucht, werden nicht Vertragsbestandteil.
4. Wenn Sie mir mit dem Anwalt drohen oder mir ein Inkasso-Büro auf den Hals hetzen [...] ... ......

Also löschen Sie schleunigst Ihre "Forderungen" mit der Rechnung Nr. T..... gegen mich.

Hoffe für Sie nie wieder von Ihnen zu hören."

*Und noch dier hier* "Oh Siehe da.   [...].

Adresse des Urhebers"

[...]

_[Einige Passagen entfernt. Im Wiederholungsfall wird das Posting kommentarlos beseitigt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

Nein habe die Grenze zur Bedrohung nicht überschritten.
Habe lediglich einen privaten Besuch durch mich angekündigt um damit eine Stellungnahme seinerseits zu bekommen und ihn zur Rede zu stellen. Das ist keine Bedrohung!!! 
Und das ich nicht klein bei geben werde ist auch keine Bedrohung, denn damit meine ich keine körperliche Gewalt gegen den Urheber, sondern das einschalten eines Anwalts meinerseits.

Denke der Urheber von tricky.at wird klug sein und mich in Zukunft in Ruhe lassen.

Finde es nur Schade das hier eine konkrete Hilfe der Geschädigten durch die Administration verhindert wird. 
Denn jeder der ein Forum oder eine Internet-Seite betreibt, spricht sich doch von jeglicher rechtlicher Haftung, welche durch Beiträge durch Forum-Nutzer entstehen könnten, frei.

Naja ich weiß was ich brauche und hoffe auf Pro7 und die Vernunft des Urhebers.

CU


----------



## SEP (5 März 2006)

DTM444 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn jeder der ein Forum oder eine Internet-Seite betreibt, spricht sich doch von jeglicher rechtlicher Haftung, welche durch Beiträge durch Forum-Nutzer entstehen könnten, frei.


Dann eröffne doch ein eigenes Forum und mache das dort.
Du wirst dazu lernen (müssen) ...


----------



## KatzenHai (5 März 2006)

DTM444 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde es nur Schade das hier eine konkrete Hilfe der Geschädigten durch die Administration verhindert wird.


Wo?

Ich glaube nicht, dass es eine konkrete Hilfe darstellt, irgendwelche Personen damit zu bedrohen: "Ich weiß, wo dein Auto steht!"

Wenn du andere konkrete Hilfestellungen postest (die nicht mit dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz kollidieren), wird hier gerne gelesen und nix verhindert.

Versprochen!


----------



## losti (5 März 2006)

@BenTigger
Danke für die Erklärung.Hab es wirklich nicht gewusst. 

Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt ob die ganze geschichte wirklich ins TV kommt. Würd mich auf jeden fall freuen. 

Mfg
losti


----------



## Captain Picard (5 März 2006)

@losti

trotz dieser rechtlichen Vorgabe  wirst du durchaus in anderen Foren Ratschläge  der Form "tu dies, tu jenes" sehen.  

Diese  Forenbetreiber begeben sich damit in eine gefährliche  Situation, da ihnen jederzeit 
eine Abmahnung ins Haus  flattern kann, die u.U mit hohen Kosten verbunden sein kann. 

Außerdem ist es unseriös ohne  genaue Kenntnis des  Einzelfalls solche Ratschläge zu erteilen 

Der häufigste Antwort  eines Juristen auf die Frage: "Was halten sie  davon"
"Ohne Kenntnis der Aktenlage ist keine Beurteilung möglich"

Foren, die anonym vom Ausland aus operieren, sind ohnehin mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. 

cp


----------



## News (5 März 2006)

Vielleicht darf ich in diesem Zusammenhang mal eine OT-Frage stellen, die ich mir schon mehrmals hinsichtlich der "illegalen Rechtsberatung" gestellt habe:
Was ist, wenn der Rechtsberater im Forum ein Jurist ist?
Anlass dieser Frage: Ein bekannter Münchener Anwalt hat mal in einem anderen Forum sinngemäß getönt, *ER* dürfe sehr wohl Tipps geben, wenn er nur wolle. Schließlich sei er kein juristischer Laie, der Unsinn zu verbreiten drohe, sondern Anwalt (genaue Quelle ist mir leider entfallen).
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, richtete sich das Gesetz einst gegen Beratung durch nicht zulassene Anwälte.
Sofern ich es weiter richtig verstanden habe, wollten die Nazis damit z.B. jüdische Juristen komplett aus dem Rennen werfen, nachdem sie ihnen die Zulassung entzogen hatten.

Lange Frage, kurzer Sinn: Dürfte zumindest ein Anwalt in Foren vielleicht doch rechtlich im Einzelfall beraten - entgegen der zuletzt vorherrschenden Meinung?
Oder bin ich nur GvGs Rhetorik auf den Leim gegangen?


----------



## rolf76 (6 März 2006)

*Re: Harrisleer Adresse gibt es nicht*



			
				DTM444 schrieb:
			
		

> Musste aber festellen das die Westerstraße bei Nummer 51 endet. Also per Post schicken bringt garnichts, da es eine Pseudo-Adresse ist.
> Einfach nicht zahlen und fertig.


Ich habe den Verdacht, dass dieser Hinweis nicht richtig ist.

Er könnte möglicherweise nur dazu dienen, die Betroffenen davon abzuhalten, Einschreiben mit Rückschein an die auf tricky.at angegebene Adresse 





> Mobile Premium Credits LTD.
> Westerstr. 63
> D - 24955 Harrislee


 zu senden.

Denn eine kurze Google-Recherche zeigt, dass diese Adresse von weiteren Firmen angegeben wird und auch in einem Immobilien-Angebot genannt wurde. Außerdem hat bisher noch niemand hier mitgeteilt, dass sein Einschreiben als unzustellbar zurückgesendet wurde.


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

*habe mich bei tricky aber nicht angemeldet*

hallo zusammen,

mit interesse lese ich, dass einige probleme mit tricky haben.
bei mir liegt das problem, dass ich in besagten zeitraum im urlaub war und entsprechend erstaunt über die rechnung.

habe denen per mail geschrieben, dass ich um entsprechende nachweise der anmeldung bitte um anzeige bei der polizei gegen unbekannt zu starten.

meine vorsogliche kündigung geht noch per einschreiben an die raus.


----------



## Reducal (6 März 2006)

*Re: habe mich bei tricky aber nicht angemeldet*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ....dass ich um entsprechende nachweise der anmeldung bitte um anzeige bei der polizei gegen unbekannt zu starten...


Wieso Du? Wenn jemand missbräuchlich Deine Daten verwendet hat ist Tricky geschädigt und somit dran, eine Anzeige zu erstatten. Das muss Dich demnach kaum kümmern, auch wenn es für Dich ärgerlich ist.


----------



## Mischa82 (6 März 2006)

Hallo,
na zum Glück hab ich erst hier rechachiert. Vielen Dank für die Infos hier.
Mein kleinerer Bruder bekamm gestern eine e-mail von denen in der es hieß er hätte sich am 17.02 bei w*w.tricky.at angemeldet und solle jetzt 120euro überweisen an:

Rechnungsbetrag ( Brutto ): 120,00 EURO Rechnungsnummer: ***** Bank: Nord-Ostsee Sparkasse Kontonr: 0163003999 BLZ: 21750000 IBAN: DE36217500000163003999 SWIFT-BIC: HSHNDEH1SLG Wir möchten Sie bitten die Rechnung bis zum 11.03.2006 auszugleichen. Es ist der einzige Weg, der Sie vor hohen Inkasso- und Anwaltsgebühren bewahrt. Mit freundlichen Grüßen Mobile Premium Credits LTD Westerstr. 63 24955 Harrislee Deutschland Tel: 01805 004 148 9 Fax: 01805 055 110 014 85 Mail: Kontakt @ Tricky.at Ust-ID: Beantragt h*tp://www.tricky.at ht*p://www.tricky.at/teilnahme.php 

Hab erstmal versucht die Anzurufen da geht aber niemand ran nun ja überweisen wird der nix da er sich nie dort angemeldet hat deshalb kamms mir auch so komisch vor. Ein Wiederruf ist eigentlich nicht mehr möglich da 14Tage bereits rum sind dennoch wird ein Einschreiben an die raus gehen.
Habt ihr noch andere Ideen?


----------



## rolf76 (6 März 2006)

Mischa82 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Wiederruf ist eigentlich nicht mehr möglich da 14 Tage bereits rum sind dennoch wird ein Einschreiben an die raus gehen.
> Habt ihr noch andere Ideen?


Die Widerrufsfrist beträgt grundsätzlich nicht 14 Tage ab Anmeldung, sondern 14 Tage ab gesetzeskonformer Widerrufsbelehrung.

Lies Dich einfach ein bisschen hier ein (hier geht's los, sind ja "erst" 80 Postings...), vielleicht findest Du dann "noch andere Ideen".

Zu der Frage, ob man an Online-Abos gebunden ist und ob man sich davon wieder lösen kann, siehe die grundsätzlichen Ausführungen hier: "Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos" (blaue Schrift anklicken). Darin auch grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?"). Diese Ausführungen können nur einen Überblick geben, eine individuelle Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall aber nicht ersetzen. Rechtsberatung erhält man bei den Verbraucherzentralen und bei Anwälten.


----------



## losti (6 März 2006)

@rolf76
Es ist mir durchaus auch schon in den sinn gekommen das da evtl etwas nicht stimmt. Das ist ja nunmal en öffendliches Forum wo sich jeder anmelden kann und schnell herausfinden kann wer wie weit gehen wird. 

Mfg
losti


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

*re: habe mich bei tricky aber nicht angemeldet*

na da werden doch meine daten für irgend einen [edit]  verwendet

Wieso Du? Wenn jemand missbräuchlich Deine Daten verwendet hat ist Tricky geschädigt und somit dran, eine Anzeige zu erstatten. Das muss Dich demnach kaum kümmern, auch wenn es für Dich ärgerlich ist.


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

*Re: re: habe mich bei tricky aber nicht angemeldet*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> na da werden doch meine daten für irgend einen [ edit] verwendet.



Du meinst wohl § 43 BDSG oder § 44 BDSG oder sowas?


----------



## KatzenHai (6 März 2006)

Mischa82 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir möchten Sie bitten die Rechnung bis zum 11.03.2006 auszugleichen. Es ist der einzige Weg, der Sie vor hohen Inkasso- und Anwaltsgebühren bewahrt.


Stimmt nicht.

"Prozess gewinnen" funktioniert auch ... :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

nur mal ein paar fragen bzw. überlegungen zu den agb von tricky.at


> (1) Die nachstehenden Geschäftsbedingungen sind Bestandteil eines jeden Vertrages zwischen der Mobile Premium Credits LTD, Westerstr. 63, Harrislee, Deutschland (im Folgenden: Dienstleister) und dem Kunden.


vertragspartner wird augenscheinlich die LTD


> § 3 Vertragsleistungen
> (1) Durch den Vertrag verpflichtet sich der Dienstleister, dem Kunden Zugriff auf eine Liste von Gutscheinen zu gewähren, die Gutscheine haben einen Wert von mindestens 200€. Die Liste wird in regelmäßigen Abständen aktualisiert.
> (2) Der Zugriff auf die Gutscheine ist kostenpflichtig. Die Kosten finden Sie unter § 6 Zahlungsbedingungen.
> (3) Die MP3-Player Sonderaktion gilt nur für Mitglieder von Tricky.at
> (4) Falls der MP3-Player "Skantic MP-350" nicht mehr verfügbar ist wird ein funktional vergleichbarer MP3-Player versandt.


wie lange hält denn die vertragsleistung des dienstleisters? wie wird man mitglied bei tricky.at ? kann man überhaupt eine mitgliedschaft bei einer internet domain erwerben ?





> § 6 Zahlungsbedingungen
> (1) Die Kosten belaufen sich auf 120,00 Euro einmalig und berechtigen zum Zugriff auf eine Liste mit Gutscheinen im Wert von mindestens 200,00€ welche in regelmäßigen Abständen aktualisiert wird. Der Mitgliedsbeitrag wird Ihnen im Voraus in Rechnung gestellt.
> (2) Der Rechnungsbetrag muss spätestens am zehnten Tag nach Zugang der Rechnung auf dem in der Rechnung angegebenen Konto gutgeschrieben worden sein. Bei schuldhafter Verzögerung ist der Dienstleister berechtigt, den durch den Verzug verursachten Schaden von dem Kunden ersetzt zu verlangen.
> (3) Preise auf der Rechnung sind stets, soweit nicht ausdrücklich etwas anderes ausgewiesen ist, Kundenendpreise inklusive Mehrwertsteuer.


wie lange hat das mitglied bzw. der kunde denn zugriff auf die gutscheine ?





> (2) Bei Zahlungsverzug ist der Gesamtbetrag für die Restlaufzeit des Vertrages sofort in voller Höhe fällig, sofern der Kunde trotz einer weiteren Zahlungsaufforderung des Dienstleisters den geschuldeten Betrag nicht leistet.


welche restlaufzeit ?


> § 8 Preisänderungen
> (1) Der Dienstleister behält sich insbesondere im Hinblick auf Veränderungen der Marktlage und/oder der Tarifstruktur vor, die vom Kunden zu zahlenden Entgelte zum Beginn eines neuen Abrechnungszeitraumes zu ändern, insbesondere zu erhöhen. Die Änderung teilt der Dienstleister dem Kunden innerhalb eines angemessenen Zeitraums vor der Änderung durch E-Mail oder Brief mit. Erhöhungen der Entgelte geben dem Kunden ein außerordentliches Kündigungsrecht. Das Kündigungsrecht muss innerhalb von einem Monat nach Erhalt der Mitteilung über die Preiserhöhung ausgeübt werden. Übt der Kunde sein außerordentliches Kündigungsrecht nicht aus, so gilt die Preiserhöhung als genehmigt.


kann eine preisänderung schon bspw. nach 3 monaten erfolgen ? welcher neue abrechnungszeitraum? wenn der kunde/ mitglied es versäumt einer preiserhöhung zu widersprechen, wird dann per inkassobüro versucht die forderung einzutreiben ?


> § 9 Gewährleistung
> (1) Der Dienstleister übernimmt keine Gewährleistung für die Gültigkeit der Gutscheine oder erreichbarkeit der Server.


heisst das nicht, trotz zahlung ,keinen anspruch auf leistung ?


> § 11 Kündigung
> (1) Die Kündigung kann entweder nur schriftlich unter § 1 Absatz 1 genannten Adressen erfolgen.
> (2) Das Recht zur außerordentlichen Kündigung bleibt unberührt. Ein Recht zur außerordentlichen Kündigung liegt insbesondere in den Fällen des schuldhaften Verstoßes gegen die in § 4 geregelten Pflichten wie auch im Falle einer Preiserhöhung nach § 8 vor. Im Falle eines Verstoßes gegen eine der in § 4 geregelten Pflichten ist vor der außerordentlichen Kündigung eine Abmahnung auszusprechen.


warum kündigen ,wenn nur von einer einmaligen zahlung von 120 euro die rede ist ?
wo ist der hinweis auf eine kündigungsfrist ? ist eine fristangabe überhaupt notwendig ?





> (2) Der Dienstleister ist zu einer Änderung der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen zu jeder Zeit berechtigt. Der Dienstleister wird Änderungen mit einer angemessenen Frist ankündigen. Der Kunde hat das Recht, der Änderung zu widersprechen. Widerspricht er den geänderten Bedingungen nicht innerhalb eines Monats nach Bekanntgabe, so werden diese Vertragsbestandteil. Im Falle des Widerspruchs ist der Dienstleister berechtigt, den Vertrag zu dem Zeitpunkt zu kündigen, in dem die geänderten oder ergänzenden Geschäftsbedingungen in Kraft treten sollen.


da darf man gespannt sein , wie evtl. änderungen dem kunden bekannt gegeben werden.


----------



## Fipps (6 März 2006)

Die Frage lautet also ironisch verkürzt:


			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Erhöhung der einmaligen Kosten "zum Beginn eines neuen Abrechnungszeitraums", sofern man nicht "entweder nur schriftlich" kündigt?


 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=138520#138520

@scharni: Was schließt Du aus diesen Ungereimtheiten in den AGB?


----------



## lisi05 (6 März 2006)

Hallöchen ihr [...],
ich bin auch wie viele andere auf diese besch****** Internetseite reingefallen. Ich hab gedacht ich guck nich richtig, als am 02.03.06 eine Rechnung i.H.v. satten 120 Euro in meinem Postfach war.
Hab gleich hingeschrieben, dass ich meine Vetragserklärung am 24.02.06 per E-Mail widerrufen habe. Was anderes ist mir so schnell nich eingefallen. Das war am 03.03.06. Heute hab ich nochmal hingeschrieben, per Mail, mit dem schönen Text aus dem Forum. Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob da überhaupt jemand reagiert. Die auf der Seite angegebene Nr is ja wohl'n Witz. Man zahlt kräftig und keiner geht ran. Meine Tante und mein Bruder haben sich ebenfalls wegen dem MP3-Player angemeldet. Die haben dann noch innerhalb der 14-tägigen Frist den Vetrag widerrufen. Leider kam da aber noch keine Bestätigung.
Ob sich da Ganze auch außergerichtlich klären lässt. Darauf hab ich ja nun gar keine Lust. 
Ich bin ja auch selber Schuld, dass ich mir die AGB's nicht vorher durchgelesen habe.
Ich hoffe ja, dass sich das Ganze via E-Mail oder meinet wegen auch Schriftverkehr klären lässt. Aber erreicht man tricky.at überhaupt per Post? Bitte haltet mich auf dem Laufenden, was bei euch passiert.

Da sich ja anscheinen BIZZ der Sache annimmt, werd ich da mal auch noch meinen Fall klagen, um so mehr um so besser.

Für weitere hilfreiche Tipps, so wie der fertige Text, sind bei mir jeder Zeit willkommen.

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## SEP (6 März 2006)

lisi05 schrieb:
			
		

> Für weitere hilfreiche Tipps, so wie der fertige Text, sind bei mir jeder Zeit willkommen.



Soweit dies eine Bitte zur konkreten Beratung zum rechtlichen Vorgehen abzielt, darf und wird hier keine Antwort/Textvorgabe mitgeteilt werden.
Wenn die Lektüre der hier allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

Fipps schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage lautet also ironisch verkürzt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



z.b. eine sofortige kündigung ,nach erhalt der rechnung, müsste möglich sein.
sofern natürlich noch keine leistung in anspruch genommen wurde.
die agb widersprechen dieser möglichkeit m.e. nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

Ich denke mal der Herr T.O. ist schon untergetaucht. Habe per E-mail, per Fax und per Einschreiben widerrufen aber bis heute nichts gehört. Einschreiben liegt bei der Post dort in Harrislee jetzt, da der gute Herr T.O. leider nicht anzutreffen war. 

Wichtig ist nur nicht zu zahlen, das Geld bekommt man doch nie wieder.


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

*www.tricky.de*

Hallo!

Auch ich bin auf diese Anzeige mit dem kostenlosen MP3 Player reingefallen. 

Also ich habe den Betrag laut Rechnung auf jeden Fall nicht überwiesen. Ich habe die Firma deswegen nochmal angeschrieben und dann Anzeige bei der Polizei wegen Betruges erstattet. Mal sehen, ob das was bringt. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> DTM444 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja da gibt es einen Buchhandel direkt an einem alten BW-Standort aber der liegt am Pattburger Bogen in Harrislee, welcher aber in die Westerstraße übergeht. Könnte natürlich sein das das die Hausnummer 63 ist, denn von der Straßenseite her kommt es hin. Werde dort mal anrufen und nachfragen. Fakt ist aber das der Urheber in Harrislee sesshaft ist aber das ist wieder eine ganz andere Straße. Wenn er mir eine Mahnung schickt oder ähnliches dann_ (...editiert...)_
Allein schon das nicht auf E-mails und Anrufe reagiert wird ist Fakt genug.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ja da gibt es einen Buchhandel direkt an einem alten BW-Standort aber der liegt am Pattburger Bogen in Harrislee, welcher aber in die Westerstraße übergeht.


http://www.skanbog.de/deutsch/index.html


> Westerstr. 63  •  D-24955 Harrislee  •  skanbog(at)t-online.de


whois gibt allerdings eine andere Adresse an 


> Skandinavisk Boghandel
> Descr: Industrieweg 10


ob in dem 120 qm großen Anwesen  noch ein Untermieter wohnt, ist nicht zu ermitteln 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ja da gibt es einen Buchhandel direkt an einem alten BW-Standort aber der liegt am Pattburger Bogen in Harrislee


welche Höhe des Pattburger Bogens?


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Direkt gegenüber von der Straße Westerlücke und direkt rechts neben so einem Dänischen Einkaufszentrum. An dem Gelände des Buchhandels ist ein alter BW-Standort angeschlossen. Der Urheber T. O. wohnt im Petersilienweg und hat dem Anschein nach bereits des öfteren Leute [edit] mit 66sms.de und bei ebay. Werde wohl mal bei dem Vermieter der Geschäftsräume anrufen und ihn informieren was sein Mieter so treibt. Ansonsten werd ich mal bei T.O. Mutter anrufen damit Sie dem Bengel mal die Ohren lang zieht. Ansonsten Anzeige und natürlich nicht zahlen. Solche Leute sollten nie wieder finanziell auf die Beine kommen außer durch ehrliche Arbeit.


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

*tricky.at*

Hallo ,

bin auch auf den [...] von tricky.at reingefallen.Habe gerade die E-mail gelesen und mir ist einfach nur schlecht. Hatte mich am 19.02.06 angemeldet und habe heute die E-mail von denen erhalten.
Ich bin mir nicht genau sicher was ich jetzt tun soll.Hatte bisher so ein Problem nicht und will durch Unwissenheit die Kosten nicht in die Höhe treiben. Ich will das nicht auf mir sitzen lassen.


----------



## AndromedaStrain (7 März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ja, ich bin noch ein dummer der auf tricky.at reingefallen ist.  :bigcry: 

Ich habe die letzten Stunden damit verbracht mich durch alle relaventen Foren und Gesetzestexte zu lesen und will hier kurz meine Vorgehensweise schildern, vielleicht hilfts ja anderen:

Angemeldet habe ich mich am 19.02.
Heute habe ich die bekannte Mail mit der Rechnung als PDF Anhang bekommen.
Zunächst habe ich unter http://www.wettbewerbszentrale.de/de/beschwerdestelle/default.asp eine Beschwerde eingelegt. (Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre auch hier : http://www.dsw-schutzverband.de/de/beschwerdestelle/default.asp?bereich=2 , allerdings denke ich die Wettbewerbszentrale ist in diesem Fall der bessere Angang)
Dann auf https://gateway.hamburg.de/ Strafanzeige wegen Verdachts auf Betrug gestellt. Hier zunächst registrieren dann auf Deinste A-Z->Online Anzeige gehen und Daten eingeben
Nun schreibe ich gleich einen Widerruf, da die Widerrufsfrist (wahrscheinlich) nicht greift, da die Widerrufsbelehrung nicht dem Gesetzlichen ansprüchen entspricht BGB §312e -> EGBGB §241 -> BGB-InfoVo. (Dies ist nur ein rechtlicher Ansatzpunkt es bigt noch einige andere wie z.B. § 305c BGB (überraschende Klausel)) Dieser Brief geht dann als Einwurfeinschreiben und als Einschreiben mit Rückschein an die Adresse der "deutschen Repräsentanz" von tricky.at
Morgen werde ich dann noch die Rechtsabteilung meiner Firma mit der Sache bemühen.

Zusammenfassend kann ich nur sagen: Als ich die Rechnung bekam, dachte ich zwei Sekunden darüber nach ob ich es einfach bezahlen sollte und unter "mal wieder was gelernt" abhacken solle., denn die 120€ tun mir nicht wirklich weh bzw schlimmer noch die Zeit, die ich nun bereits damit verbracht habe mich mit der Sache zu beschäftigen ist mir weit mehr als 120€ wert (soll nicht protzig klingen, ist nur leider so) ABER ich kann es mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren so einem Menschen Geld in den Rachen zu schieben. *Daher kann ich nur allen Betroffenen raten sich nicht einschüchtern zu lassen und mit allen Mitteln gegen diese Firma anzugehen*

Ich hoffe ich kann nach dem morgigen Gespräch mit einem Anwalt diese Aussage bekräftigen und werde natürlich auch weitere Infos hier posten.

Eine Frage habe ich noch: Hat bereits irgendjemand eine Mahnung (nicht Rechnung) bekommen?

So long...


----------



## rolf76 (7 März 2006)

AndromedaStrain schrieb:
			
		

> (Dies ist nur ein rechtlicher Ansatzpunkt es bigt noch einige andere wie z.B. § 305c BGB (überraschende Klausel))


Wenn einer Forderung mehrere Einwendungen entgegengehalten werden können, empfiehlt es sich, das auch zu tun und sich nicht auf eine einzelne Einwendung zu verlassen.

Näher dazu im Abschnitt "Und was mache ich jetzt?" (blaue Schrift anklicken) 
im Rahmen der grundsätzlichen Überlegungen zu den Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

Guten Tag,

bin auch drauf "reingefallen".
Habe mich am 20.02 angemeldet und Montag, 07.03., die Rechnung bekommen.

Natürlich will / kann ich die 120 euro nicht bezahlen.
Nun interessiert mich allerdings, ob jemand eine Mahnung bezüglich nichtzahlen bekommen hat?


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

*frechheit*

ich bin auch drauf reingefallen...
und ich habe heute die rechung erhalten...

ich bin 16, demnach also keine 18...

ich hab mich da am 20.02 registriert...
und bin erst am 26.02.  16 geworden...

heisst also, dass ich zum zeitpunkt der anmeldung 15 war...
befreit mich das irgendwie von einer anzeige oder so?!

ich hab nämlich auch angst das meine eltern das mitkriegen...
die reissen mir den kopf ab!!!


----------



## rolf76 (7 März 2006)

*Re: frechheit*



			
				verärgerter Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin 16, demnach also keine 18...
> 
> ich hab mich da am 20.02 registriert...
> und bin erst am 26.02.  16 geworden...



Das könnte Dich interessieren (blaue Schrift anklicken): 

Kann ich mich als Minderjähriger für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?

und natürlich das Ganze drumherum: Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

*Tricky.at ist der letzte [...]!*

Hallo!

Habe mich dort angemeldet und jetzt ne rechnung nach 4 wochen also zum wiederrufen zu  spät in Höhe von 120 Euro erhalten. Meine Chancen dieses Rechnung nicht begleichen zu müssen stehen schlecht. Polizei ist bereits eingeschaltet.

Bloss die Finger weg.

Wenn jemand noch erfahrung schreibt mir dies bitte.

Gruss Gerold


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

*Warum lese ich mir nicht ca. 20 seiten text durch!!!! *heul**

Hallo,

Ich habe heute ach die rechnung bekommen!!!!!!!!!

Hat hier jemand schon eine mahnung bekommen der nicht bezahlt hat????

Danke für eure hilfe.

Mfg. Adminkiller


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2006)

*Re: Tricky.at ist der letzte [...]!*



			
				Neu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Rechnung nicht begleichen zu müssen stehen schlecht.


Das sehen ich und viele andere hier etwas anders. Schau Dir mal den letzten Satz in dem Posting vor Deinem an - einfach die blaue Schrift klicken!


			
				Neu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Polizei ist bereits eingeschaltet.


Was soll die tun, von strafbewährten Betrug ist hier weit und breit nichts zu sehen.


----------



## AndromedaStrain (7 März 2006)

*Re: Tricky.at ist der letzte [...]!*



			
				Neu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Meine Chancen dieses Rechnung nicht begleichen zu müssen stehen schlecht. Polizei ist bereits eingeschaltet.
> 
> Gruss Gerold



Warum stehen die Chancen schlecht?

Konnte zwar die Site heute nur recht kurz mit einem Anwalt überfliegen; man hat mir aber versichert, dass, sollte es tatsächlich zu einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung kommen, es kein Problem sein sollte diese zu gewinnen. Warum dies exakt so ist ist zum größtenteil hier und in anderen Foren beschrieben. Leider tue ich mich sehr schwer nun genauere Infos zu geben, da der Betreiber der Site hier (und woanders) mitliest und seine Seite permanent versucht hinsichtlich Rechtskonformität zu "verbessern". Ich will ihm also keine Tips geben. Die Wiederrufserklärung hat er ja nun schon deutlicher hervorgeheoben. 

*Hat jemand noch Screenshots oder Caches der Site mit den "kundeninfos" vor dem 19.02... hierfür wäre ich sehr dankbar!!*


----------



## Teleton (7 März 2006)

*Re: Tricky.at ist der letzte [...]!*



			
				Neu schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich dort angemeldet und jetzt ne rechnung nach 4 wochen also zum wiederrufen zu  spät in Höhe von 120 Euro erhalten. Meine Chancen dieses Rechnung nicht begleichen zu müssen stehen schlecht.


Hier nochmal lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=137897#137897


----------



## AndromedaStrain (7 März 2006)

Hier noch was um die "Betroffendengemeinde" ein wenig aufzumuntern und darin zu Bestärken auf keinen Fall die Forderung zu bezahlen:

PC Prof. 2006/04: "Dazu der auf Internet-Recht pezialisierte Rechtsanwalt Alexander Schneehain: »Das Gesetz schützt gerade bei der Verwendung von AGB vor so genannten »überraschenden Klauseln«. Wenn also auf einer Seite deutlich steht »100 SMS gratis«, kann ich nicht über AGB diese 100 SMS kostenpflichtig gestalten. Solch eine Vereinbarung wäre unwirksam, da sie überraschend ist. Das wissen auch die Betreiber, denn mir ist kein Fall bekannt, in denen die einschlägigen Betreiber die Forderungen gerichtlich durchzusetzen versuchen." 

...trifft ebenso auf tricky.at zu


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2006)

AndromedaStrain schrieb:
			
		

> ...trifft ebenso auf tricky.at zu


Und dann nochwas zur Überlegung: eine (angeblich) in GB eingetragene Firma mit lediglich einer deutschen Serviceniederlassung, die über eine österreichische Domain deutsche Kunden bewirbt - DAS ist mEn ziemlich unglücklich hier am Markt positioniert. Es kann stark bezweifelt werden, ob diese Firma überhaupt willens und in der Lage ist, ihre Forderungen bei widerspruchsführenden Kunden durchzusetzen.

Auch hier gilt nebenbei wieder die Frage - wird hier Mehrwertsteuer mit der Rechnung erhobern und an welches Amt, in welchem Land werden die Abgaben abgeführt?


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch wie viele andere hier auf diesen Laden reingefallen und habe heut die mail mit der Rechnung bekommen. 

Frage #1: Haben die, die auch drauf reingefallen sind und schon was eingeschickt haben schon irgendeine Antwort von diesem tricky dot at bekommen ?

Frage #2 (ich hoffe das zählt noch nicht als "rechtliche Beratung"): ich bin erst seit wenigen Tagen 18 (seit 2.3. um genau zu sein) und war, als ich diese Umfrage (auf die ich übrigens erst durch chip dot de aufmerksam geworden bin :evil:  :evil:  :evil: ) ausgefüllt habe (20.02.2006) noch nicht volljährig und dadurch ja eigentlich nur eingeschränkt geschäftsfähig (außerdem handelt es sich ja bei 120 € - zumindest für mich - schon um ein Geschäft "größeren Umfangs"). Treffen bei mir bei der Sache schon die Regeln "für Volljährige" zu oder noch die für Minderjährige ?

Ich würd nämlich gern mit dieser "FertigMail" aus dem Forum widerrufen und wissen ob ich da noch den Punkt mit meinem Alter ansprechen soll...

wär dankbar für paar "Tipps" 
schönen Abend noch
daff


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

wenn du 18 bist dann bist du 18 also voll geschäftfähig.

Aber mach dir mal wegen diesem Tricky keine Sorgen. Einfach nicht bezahlen und fertig. Ich wetter man wird von diesem Anbieter sowieso nichts mehr hören, oder meint noch einer er würde klagen?


----------



## AndromedaStrain (7 März 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Auch hier gilt nebenbei wieder die Frage - wird hier Mehrwertsteuer erhobern und wohin werden die Abgaben abgeführt?



Was mir hierbei noch einfällt, ich glaube die frühen Rechnungen so bis RN 18000 enthielten noch eine ausgewiesene Mehrwertsteuer ohne Nennung einer UStID. Solche Rechnungen sind ohnehin nach deutschem Gesetz nichtig.


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du 18 bist dann bist du 18 also voll geschäftfähig.
> 
> Aber mach dir mal wegen diesem Tricky keine Sorgen. Einfach nicht bezahlen und fertig. Ich wetter man wird von diesem Anbieter sowieso nichts mehr hören, oder meint noch einer er würde klagen?



ich glaube es gibt zwei möglichkeiten:

die erste ist dass hinter tricky.at stehen paar gute rechtsanwälte die bereit sind den ganzen prozess bis ende zu führen

die zweite ist dass tricky.at versucht geld zu bekommen von panischen und ängstlichen menschen ohne irgendeinen rechtlichen hintergrund.

was glaubt ihr?


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

*VORSCHLAG*

ich schlage vor, wir machen eine YahooGruppe die unseres Problem betrifft. Da können wir problemlos diskutieren und auf jedem Fall wissen wieviel Menschen bis jetzt auf diesem Trick reingelegt sind..

muss nicht yahoo sein.. ich hab nur als beispiel gesagt..


----------



## Wembley (8 März 2006)

daff schrieb:
			
		

> Frage #2 (ich hoffe das zählt noch nicht als "rechtliche Beratung"): ich bin erst seit wenigen Tagen 18 (seit 2.3. um genau zu sein) und war, als ich diese Umfrage (auf die ich übrigens erst durch chip dot de aufmerksam geworden bin :evil:  :evil:  :evil: ) ausgefüllt habe (20.02.2006) noch nicht volljährig und dadurch ja eigentlich nur eingeschränkt geschäftsfähig (außerdem handelt es sich ja bei 120 € - zumindest für mich - schon um ein Geschäft "größeren Umfangs"). Treffen bei mir bei der Sache schon die Regeln "für Volljährige" zu oder noch die für Minderjährige ?
> 
> Ich würd nämlich gern mit dieser "FertigMail" aus dem Forum widerrufen und wissen ob ich da noch den Punkt mit meinem Alter ansprechen soll...



An welchem Tag hast du den Vertrag abgeschlossen? Am 20.02.06, soweit ich das sehe. Wie alt warst du an diesem Tag? Eben.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## AndromedaStrain (8 März 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> daff schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...na 17, steht doch im post, oder? also nicht geschäftsfähig... und somit verfahren wie bereits geschrieben


----------



## AndromedaStrain (8 März 2006)

bobby schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube es gibt zwei möglichkeiten:
> 
> die erste ist dass hinter tricky.at stehen paar gute rechtsanwälte die bereit sind den ganzen prozess bis ende zu führen
> 
> ...



Ich halte es für mehr als extrem unwahrscheinlich, dass [...] versuchen würde sein Geschäftsmodell vor Gericht zu verteidigen. Da helfen auch gute Anwälte nicht. Auch würde wohl kaum ein Anwalt gerne so einen Fall übernehmen (das gilt übrigens für beide Parteien), da sich der Streitwert ja "nur" auf 120€+Inkassokosten beziehen würde und sich daran sein Satz misst. Ist doch so, oder? 

Bis dato hat sich wie ja schon oben von mir gepostet noch kein Anbieter der "versteckte Forderung in den AGB"-Masche getraut vor Gericht zu ziehen!

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## O'Brien (8 März 2006)

*Bizz (Pro7)*

Auch ich bin (dummes, ärgerliches) Opfer. 

>Kurzer Hinweis: Die Macher der Sendung Bizz (Pro7) sind inzwischen auch >auf tricky.at aufmerksam geworden und nehmen sich dem (voraussichtlich) >in der Sendung am 14.03. an. 

Kann ich nun definitiv bestätigen, gerade lief der erste Trailer für die Sendung nächste Woche   :lol:


----------



## AndromedaStrain (8 März 2006)

AndromedaStrain schrieb:
			
		

> bobby schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 - Warum darf ich denn seinen Namen nicht nennen? ... der steht doch sogar auch im Impressum.


----------



## Wembley (8 März 2006)

AndromedaStrain schrieb:
			
		

> Warum darf ich denn seinen Namen nicht nennen? ... der steht doch sogar auch im Impressum.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10

Solche Dinge können unter Umständen das Forum rechtlich angreifbar machen.


			
				AndromedaStrain schrieb:
			
		

> ...na 17, steht doch im post, oder?


Das wusste ich eh.   *Eben*.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## AndromedaStrain (8 März 2006)

uh ok, sry das ich die forenregeln nicht genau gelesen habe. Kommt nicht wieder vor   Ich habe selten ein Forum gesehen wo die Moderatoren so auf Zack sind und jedes Posting checken. Respekt!



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Das wusste ich eh.   *Eben*.



I see  mein fehler


----------



## rolf76 (8 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du 18 bist dann bist du 18 also voll geschäftfähig.



Wer bei Vertragsschluss *noch nicht 18*, also minderjährig war, ist an einen Vertrag regelmäßig nur dann gebunden, wenn seine Erziehungsberechtigten im Voraus eingewilligt haben oder den Vertrag im Nachhinein genehmigen. 

Wenn der Vertrag ohne Zustimmung der Eltern geschlossen wird, ist der Vertrag bis zur Genehmigung der Eltern oder dem Verweigern der Genehmigung der Eltern schwebend unwirksam. Der Anbieter kann noch nicht auf Erfüllung des Vertrags bestehen, er kann lediglich eine Frist zur Genehmigung oder Nichtgenehmigung setzen, um endlich Klarheit zu erhalten. Näher hier: Kann ich mich als Minderjähriger für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?


*Wird der Minderjährige zwischenzeitlich volljährig, schlüpft er selbst in die Rolle seiner Eltern. Nicht mehr die Eltern, sondern der nun Volljährige kann den Vertrag genehmigen oder die Genehmigung verweigern.*


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

*Re: VORSCHLAG*



			
				bobby schrieb:
			
		

> ich schlage vor, wir machen eine YahooGruppe die unseres Problem betrifft. Da können wir problemlos diskutieren und auf jedem Fall wissen wieviel Menschen bis jetzt auf diesem Trick reingelegt sind..
> 
> muss nicht yahoo sein.. ich hab nur als beispiel gesagt..



finde ich eine gute Idee

den trailer von Bizz gestern abend hab ich auch gesehen


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

AndromedaStrain schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




auf meiner rechnung (Rg.-Nr.: T****) steht, ustnr. beantragt.
auch eine ganz normale steuernummer ist nicht auf der rechnung vorhanden.
Es ist hier also weder eine Ust.Nr. noch Unternehmenssteuernummer drauf.
Von einem gesetzlichen Vertreter des Unternehmens ganz zu schweigen.
Diese Angaben sind in deutschland auf jeder rechnung PFLICHT
also ist die komplette rechnung sowieso nichtig.  

also ist die komplette rechnung sowieso nichtig.

damit hat sich der fall.

trotzdem, vorsorglich den login-bereich kündigen bzw. widerufen.


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

Ohje, wahrscheinlich erst 15 Jahre alt aber will schon wissen, was auf einer Rechnung stehen muss.

Eine Umsatzsteuer-ID ist eine freiwillige Sache und diese benötigt man nur, wenn man innerhalb Europas Geschäfte macht und die UmSt. im Vorhinein nicht berechnet haben will. 
Natürlich ist eine UmStId daher auch nicht zwingend notwendig auf einer Rechnung.

Bei einer normalen Steuernummer ist es was anderes - diese muss auf die Rechnung drauf.


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

Jemand schrieb:
			
		

> Ohje, wahrscheinlich erst 15 Jahre alt aber will schon wissen, was auf einer Rechnung stehen muss.
> 
> Eine Umsatzsteuer-ID ist eine freiwillige Sache und diese benötigt man nur, wenn man innerhalb Europas Geschäfte macht und die UmSt. im Vorhinein nicht berechnet haben will.
> Natürlich ist eine UmStId daher auch nicht zwingend notwendig auf einer Rechnung.
> ...



na siehst du. nicht mal die ist drauf.
hat sich doch schon erledigt.


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

Tja Leuts, wenn ich das hier lese, wird die Schuld wieder nur auf einen abgewälzt.
Hat jemand mal WHOIS gemacht mit dem tricky.at Host und die zweite Person ermittelt die da noch mit involviert ist?
Ich habe, eben grade.
Es handelt sich um einen Ste. H. aus Litzendorf bei Bamberg.

Von dem hab ich hier im Thread noch nichts vernommen.

Weiter erfährt man im WHOIS, dass eine Änderung der Registratur (?) am 11.02.06 erfolgte.
Da steht übrigens auch die Adresse mit der falschen Hausnummer drin.


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KatzenHai (8 März 2006)

Nur Profis hier ...

Seit 1.1.2004 gilt:

Unternehmer, der an anderen Unternehmer Umsatz ausführt, muss Rechnung vorlegen. Umkehrschluss: Unternehmer an Verbraucher aus den Vorschriften des Umsatzsteuergesetzes nicht.

Und: Nur wenn Rechnungslegungspflicht besteht, ist auch die Steuernummer oder USt-ID anzugeben.

Kleinbeträge (< 100 €) bedürfen keiner Steuernummer.

Steht alles in § 14 Abs. 4 UStG bzw. der Durchführungsverordnung dazu (§ 33 UStDV).

Zusammenfassung: Klassische Rechnungen, die in diesem Forum diskutiert werden, unterliegen meistens überhaupt nicht aus steuerrechtlichen Vorschriften einer Rechnungslegungspflicht. Und wenn, sind sie meistens unter 100 €, also keine Steuernummerpflicht.

Die zivilrechtliche Rechnungslegungspflicht besteht natürlich - hier ist aber nix zum Thema Steuernummer kodifiziert.


----------



## rolf76 (8 März 2006)

perryclifton schrieb:
			
		

> Da steht übrigens auch die Adresse mit der falschen Hausnummer drin.


Welche Adresse hat eine falsche Hausnummer? 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=141978#141978



> Hat jemand mal WHOIS gemacht ... und die zweite Person ermittelt die da noch mit involviert ist?


Die zweite Person, von der Du sprichst, ist lediglich als tech-c und zone-c für tricky.at eingetragen. Das sind in der Regel Hosting-Unternehmen, die mit den Inhalten nichts zu tun haben und insofern regelmäßig unverdächtig sind.


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

@rolf: die Harrisleer Adresse.


----------



## rolf76 (8 März 2006)

perryclifton schrieb:
			
		

> @rolf: die Harrisleer Adresse.


Schon klar, welche denn sonst. Aber die Adresse gibt es doch? Oder habe ich was verpasst???

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=141978#141978


----------



## losti (8 März 2006)

Hallo Leute! 
Ich habe heute meinen Rückschein wieder bekommen. Übergeben wurde das Einschreiben gestern, also am 7.03.2006. Damit ist das gerücht, die Adresse würde nicht stimmen wohl aus der Welt.  

Mfg
losti

Ach ja, wer den Rückschein sehen möchte weil er net weiss wie so ein ding aussieht oder nur aus neugier. Ich Scan das teil gerne ein.


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

*Re: neffe vom Donald*



			
				herler schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein Getexte, Mann! Du sollst doch blos sagen was wir tun solln.
> Ich glaub ich schick dem vom Donald-Neffe ein Einschreiben und schreib da alles rein, was du da sagst, Wiederuf und Anfechtung und so
> 
> 
> ...



werd ich auch tun....bin da auch drauf reingefallen.... :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich war auch so blöd :bigcry:  habe aber eben per mail gleich den vertrag wiederrufen, warte jetzt noch auf antwort, weiß denn jemand wie er reagiert ????? ich werde morgen noch ein einschreiben mit rückschein nachschicken und dannach sollte er mir ja eigentlich nichts mehr können, oder sehe ich das falsch ?



ich hab die widerrufung schon 5mal gesendet per Mail....keine Antwort...


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

*[]*

Hallo Leute,

bin leider auch auf diesen angeblichen "gratis mp3-player" reingefallen und habe an der Umfrage teilgenommen. Habe auch gerade hier gesehen, dass es vielen anderen auch so ergangen ist. Habe die Rechnung auch per mail und 15 Tage nach der angeblichen Anmeldung bekommen. In ersten moment dachte ich, mir platzt der Kragen und dass ich um 120 € ärmer geworden bin. Allerdings als ich dieses Forum gesehen habe, bin ich erleichtert. Ich denke wir sollten alle zusammenhalten und uns nicht unterkriegen lassen. Meine Wut auf solche _(...)_ Menschen, die Ihr geld durch _(...)_ verdienen, lässt sich nicht beschreiben. Als ich jünger war, ist mir bereits so etwas passiert. Da hat eine Firma für angebliche Modelfotos von mir 400 DM verlangt. Aber damals sind auch viele darauf reingefallen. Ich bin zu nem Anwalt gegangen und musste leider feststellen, dass ich die Rechnung bezahlen muss. Allerdings war es ein Vertrag, mit meiner Unterschrift( bin grad 18 geworden). Deshalb ist die Wut auf solche _(...)_ bei mir sehr groß. Hoffe dass diese Angelegenheit sich bald aufklärt und bin schon auf die pro7-Sendung Bizz am 14.03. gespannt. Habe auch bis jetzt keine Antwort auf mein Widerruf von Tricky.at bekommen.  Grüsse

_einige Begriffe editiert/Juri_


----------



## Teufel100 (8 März 2006)

Also ich kann ich jetzt auf jedenfall sagen das es die Adresse gibt und das die Einschreiben auch angenommen werden, ich habe heute meinen Rückschein erhalten, mit Unterschrift und allem was dazu gehört


----------



## AndromedaStrain (8 März 2006)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Nur Profis hier ...



imho muss der der explizit eine mehrwersteuer auf seiner rechnung aussweist auch eine ustid angeben? --> richtig oder falsch?


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

*adresse*

hmmm, adresse stimmt? da hätte ich wohl auch 4,40eur investieren können um soein schreiben zu schicken.
aber naja, die 2 mails haben es glaub ich auch getan. jetzt fahr ich ersmal für 2 wochen nach spanien und wenn ich zurückkomme will ich nix mehr von den gehört haben


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

Es gibt Neues von Tricky.at....

Siehe hier: BIZZ-Themen

Wer möchte, kann den Link gerne weitergeben. [...] Dankeschön.


Liebe Grüße
xchmava

_[Verlinkung auf die echte Quelle geändert. (bh)]_


----------



## rolf76 (9 März 2006)

xchmava schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe hier: [...]


Was spricht dagegen, statt des Links die dort genannten Kerninfos mitzuteilen?


> ..._Jetzt Umfragen ausfüllen und kostenlosen MP3-Player sichern!_... BIZZ-Moderator N. D. macht sich auf die Suche nach dem Verantwortlichen – einem 20-Jährigen aus Norddeutschland – um ihm das Fass ohne Boden ... zu überreichen.
> 
> Ausstrahlung: Di. 14.03.2006 ca. 0:00 Uhr auf Pro7



_edit: Das Zitat stammt aus dem Text, der durch den (von den mods aus Sicherheitsgründen) gelöschten link erreichbar war. Ein link zu einer einschlägigen bizz-Internetseite war nicht enthalten._


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

*trick.at*

Hallo...

wie so viele bin ich auch auf tricky.at reingefallen....so ein mist...
ich habe mich am 20.2 angemeldet...und direkt am 22.2. eine kündigung per e-mail geschickt..habe aber keine antwort erhalten...und am 7.3. kam die rechnung..bis zum 14. müsste diese angeblich bezahlt sein...ich habe aber folgendes gelesen

Wer bei Vertragsschluss noch nicht 18, also minderjährig war, ist an einen Vertrag regelmäßig nur dann gebunden, wenn seine Erziehungsberechtigten im Voraus eingewilligt haben oder den Vertrag im Nachhinein genehmigen. 

Wenn der Vertrag ohne Zustimmung der Eltern geschlossen wird, ist der Vertrag bis zur Genehmigung der Eltern oder dem Verweigern der Genehmigung der Eltern schwebend unwirksam. Der Anbieter kann noch nicht auf Erfüllung des Vertrags bestehen, er kann lediglich eine Frist zur Genehmigung oder Nichtgenehmigung setzen, um endlich Klarheit zu erhalten

Da dies bei mir der fall ist, bin nämlich noch keine 18, kann mir doch eigentlich nichts passieren oder? was mache ich denn, wenn ich nochmal eine e-mail erhalte und ich aufgefordert werde zu zahlen? ne kündigung haben die ja erhalten!

Bitte um hilfe


----------



## Reducal (9 März 2006)

*Re: trick.at*

_[Bitte keine Beratung im Einzelfall. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

naja...aber normalerweise kann man ja innerhalb von 14 tagen ohne weiteren grund widerrufen....hatte nicht mit reingeschrieben,dass ich noch keine 18 bin....


----------



## <uTe> (9 März 2006)

Also heisst das zusammenfassend das sich eigentlich keiner Sorgen machen muss oder wer?
Obwohl ich mich doch Frage wieso die Seite eine österreichische Adresse hat.

Und ja, auch ich bin drauf reingefallen, mah, hätte nich gedacht das mir ma so was passiert weil ich derartige Mails normalerweise gleich lösche...

Über Verlaufsberichte jeglicher Art wäre ich sehr dankbar. Wann würde so eine Forderung eigentlich verjähren oder geht das nich (angenommen der "Vertrag" wäre rechtskräftig)?

Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge
<center>uTe</center>


----------



## losti (9 März 2006)

HallO! 
Könnte mir mal einer den Link von Bizz schicken. Find auf der Homepage von Bizz irgendwie nix. 

Mfg
losti


----------



## rolf76 (10 März 2006)

<uTe> schrieb:
			
		

> Wann würde so eine Forderung eigentlich verjähren oder geht das nich (angenommen der "Vertrag" wäre rechtskräftig)?


Die regelmäßige Verjährungsfrist für vertragliche Ansprüche 

beträgt drei Jahre (§ 195 BGB) und
beginnt mit dem Schluss des Jahres, in dem der Anspruch entstanden ist und
der Gläubiger von den den Anspruch begründenden Umständen und der Person des Schuldners Kenntnis erlangt oder ohne grobe Fahrlässigkeit erlangen müsste. (§ 199 Abs. 1 BGB).
Zudem wird der Ablauf der Verjährungsfrist u.a. während Verhandlungen (§ 203 BGB) und während der Rechtsverfolgung (§ 204 BGB) gehemmt: Der Zeitraum, während dessen die Verjährung gehemmt ist, wird in die Verjährungsfrist nicht eingerechnet (§ 209 BGB).


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2006)

*Vertrag bzw. Rechnung ungültig.*

Hallo, 

die Rechnung, die man natürlich erst nach 15 oder 16 Tagen bekommt ist ungültig, weil auf der Rechnung steht: "Ust.-ID: beantragt".

So wäre es richtig: 
"Seit dem 01.07.2002 müssen Unternehmer auf jeder Rechnung ihre Steuernummer angeben. Seit 01.01.2004 kann statt der Steuernummer auch die Umsatzsteuer-Identifikationsnummer verwendet werden. 

Für Kleinunternehmer, die von der Umsatzsteuer befreit sind, entfällt die Verpflichtung zur Angabe der Steuernummer. Hier genügt der Hinweis auf die Umsatzsteuerbefreiung."

D.h. es muss entweder die Steuernummer bzw. Ust-ID auf der Rechnung stehen oder deutlich gekennzeichnet sein, dass man vond er Umsatzsteuer befreit ist. Die beides steht nicht eindeutig da. 

Ich bin selber darauf reingefallen, weiß es daher und hab mich damit befasst. Tim O. ist somit nicht berechtigt Rechnungen zu schreiben, somit sind diese nicht gültig!!!

Mfg, Steffi


----------



## SEP (11 März 2006)

Steffi :) schrieb:
			
		

> die Rechnung, die man natürlich erst nach 15 oder 16 Tagen bekommt ist ungültig, weil auf der Rechnung steht: "Ust.-ID: beantragt".(...)
> Tim O. ist somit nicht berechtigt Rechnungen zu schreiben, somit sind diese nicht gültig!!!


Ist das so?

Katzenhai hat eine andere Meinung ...


----------



## KatzenHai (11 März 2006)

KatzenHai bleibt auch vorerst bei dieser Meinung -

Zivilrecht und Steuerrecht sind wohl zu trennen. 

Wenn der Empäfnger (was hier selten der Fall sein dürfte) an einer steuerrechtlich wirksamen Rechnung Bedarf hat (nämlich für eigene Bilanz/Buchhaltung bzw. Steuererklärung), mag er einen Korrekturanspruch haben -

Nichtigkeit (komplette Unwirksamkeit) aus dem Steuerrecht in das Zivilrecht zu transportieren halte ich für gewagt. 

Ich bin kein Steuerrechtler - aber den Einwand gegen Zahlungsfälligkeit wegen fehlerhafter Rechnung habe ich in all meinen Zivilprozessen noch nicht erlebt. Warum wohl?


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2006)

*Re: Vertrag bzw. Rechnung ungültig.*



			
				Steffi :) schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die Rechnung, die man natürlich erst nach 15 oder 16 Tagen bekommt ist ungültig, weil auf der Rechnung steht: "Ust.-ID: beantragt".



Also wenn ich nochmal eine e-mail erhalte, in der ich aufgefordert werde zu zahlen, was schreib ich denn dann am besten? wie schonmal gesagt bin ich ja noch keine 18...sondern erst 17...das müsste ich dann ja eigentlich auch in die mail dann schreiben...und wenn die n beweis wollen, ne kopie vom perso zuschicken..mit der kündigung, die ich ja eigentlich schon am 22.2. per e-mail geschcikt hatte, aber keine antwort drauf erhalten habe, oder?

bin zur zeit leicht verwirrt deswegen......

_Zitat angepasst - modaction_


----------



## Wembley (11 März 2006)

*Re: Vertrag bzw. Rechnung ungültig.*



			
				Melanie schrieb:
			
		

> sondern erst 17...das müsste ich dann ja eigentlich auch in die mail dann schreiben...und wenn die n beweis wollen, ne kopie vom perso zuschicken..mit der kündigung, die ich ja eigentlich schon am 22.2. per e-mail geschcikt hatte, aber keine antwort drauf erhalten habe, oder?



Lies dir in Ruhe den allgemeinen Hinweis im folgenden Link durch (insbesondere den Abschnitt "Kann ich mich als Minderjähriger für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?")

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=137888#137888

Dann wirst du möglicherweise auch die Antwort finden, wer in einem solchen Fall aktiv werden muss. In welcher Form man das mitteilt, bleibt dann jedem selbst überlassen. 

Jedenfalls eine Kopie meines Personalausweises bzw. Reisepasses würden die von mir nie kriegen. Ich wüsste nicht, was mich dazu verpflichten würde.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2006)

Naja meine Meinung ist, dass es alles nicht rechtlich ist. Es ist getäuscht wurden, weil der MP3-Player im Vordergrund stand und nirgens ein DEUTLICHER hinweis auf einen Vertrag gegen war und die Rechnung ist ungültig.

Ich persönlich habe ein netten Brief zurück gesendet und ihn bei der Polizei wegen Täuschung angezeigt. Die Polizei kannte solche Fälle und hat mir geraten, dass man auf keinen Fall zahlen soll. Desweiteren waren sie sich nicht sicher, aber mit der Umsatzsteuernummer ist das auch nicht rechtens... Es ist schon alles unseriös, schon weil auf der "netten" Rechnung ein letzter Satz stand "Wird bis zu den und den Datum nicht gezahlt wird mit Inkasso - und Anwaltsgebühren gedroht..." Oder so ähnlich. Da ist eigentlich alles klar... 

Liebe Grüße, Steffi


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2006)

... ich werde euch hier weiter informieren, was nun bei mir direkt rausgekommen ist. Ich glaube aber auf keinen Fall, dass da noch weitere Rechnung folgen werden. 

In anderen Foren gab es auch genug, die Ihn angezeigt haben. Habe des weiteren auch das Fernsehen eingeschaltet, die sich auch um diesen Fall kümmern werden. 

Liebe Grüße, Steffi


----------



## Der Jurist (11 März 2006)

*Re: Vertrag bzw. Rechnung ungültig.*



			
				Steffi :) schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> die Rechnung, die man natürlich erst nach 15 oder 16 Tagen bekommt ist ungültig, weil auf der Rechnung steht: "Ust.-ID: beantragt".
> .....
> Tim O. ist somit nicht berechtigt Rechnungen zu schreiben, somit sind diese nicht gültig!!!
> ...


Schön wäre es, wenn man so argumentieren könnte.

Aber wie KatzenHai schon geschrieben hat. Zivilrecht und Steuerrecht sind zunächst verschiedene Gebiete.

Einwände aus fehlerhaften umsatzsteuerlichen Angaben abzuleiten geht nur dann, wenn Du selber vorsteuerabzugsberechtigt bist und möglicherweise Deinen Anspruch auf den Vorsteuerabzug verlierst, weil die Rechnung nicht korrekt ist.
Dann kannst Du die Zahlung solange zurückhalten, bis Du eine steuerlich korrekte Rechnung hast. Das gilt aber nur, wenn Du Unternehmer bist und als Unternehmer die Rechnung bekommst.
Also als Endabnehmer kannst Du da nichts gegen machen, allenfalls kannst Du der Finanzverwaltung durch die Vorlage einer Kopie einen Hinweis geben.


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2006)

naja..ich werde mal schauen, ob die nächsten tage noch was nachkommt...werde das schon irgendwie hinbekommen..den anderen wünsche ich natürlich auch viel erfolg!

auf jeden fall danke für die tipps...wie gut,dass es dieses forum gibt...

MFG, Melanie


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2006)

*cool*

jou, von mir auch ein dickes danke an dieses forum und alle die ihr wissen hier gern weitergegeben haben. wenn ich jetzt über die sache denke muss ich ein wenig lachen, da ich am anfang echt ein wenig schiss bekommen habe.....
....vor paar jahren hab ich bei gmx 1 stunde die AGBs durchgelesen, da ich nicht geglaubt habe, dass ein emailaccount kostenlos ist... und jetzt.... naja, abhaken und dazulernen
thx
anton


----------



## Telekomunikacja (13 März 2006)

*Mobile Premium Credits LTD. Birmingham in Harrislee*

Nun warnt auch die *Verbraucherzentrale Sachen-Anhalt*:


> *13.03.2006
> Umsonst kann teuer werden !
> Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor "Gratis"-Angeboten und Gewinnspielen im Internet*
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2006)

Hallo!

Also was da abgezogen wird im Internet ist schon der Hammer von Tricky.at.

Ist nicht auch DVDen.de so eine Falle? Ist DVDen rechtens?


----------



## Reducal (14 März 2006)

XXXXXX schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nicht auch DVDen.de so eine Falle? Ist DVDen rechtens?


Zu diesem Thema gibt es > HIER < einen eigenen Thread.


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2006)

*heute Bizz!*

Hallo liebe Leute!
Auch ich bin reingefallen, habe aber längt gekündigt und bin daher ausm Schneider.
Ich möchte hiermit an alle apellieren, heute Abend um Null Uhr Bizz auf Pro7 zu gucken. Da wird nämlich unserm Herrn ..... dass Fass ohne BOden vor laufender Kamera übergeben!

Mfg moi

_ein Wort gelöscht modaction _


----------



## tuxedo (15 März 2006)

*Re: heute Bizz!*



			
				informant schrieb:
			
		

> (...) Da wird nämlich unserm Herrn ..... dass Fass ohne BOden vor laufender Kamera übergeben!



Leider nicht, der [edit] war nicht persönlich anzutreffen. Das Fass ohne Boden wurde an seine "Freunde" übergeben, die versprachen es an ihn weiterzureichen.

Die  [edit] -Mutter hat vor laufender Kamera zunächst bestritten die Mutter zu sein und danach ihren Sohn verleugnet. Alles sehr bezeichnend für den tricky.at-Betreiber und für dieses Gewerbe.

Gruß
Matthias

_  Beitrag editiert. NUB beachten. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## Nian (15 März 2006)

*tztz*

Der war ja nichtmal anwesend...kein wunder wenn man [ edit ] hat....manmanman

ich blödi  hab den anfang verpasst..kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen was da gesagt wurde  ob man irgendwas machen soll ???


danke schonmal
  lg


----------



## sascha (15 März 2006)

Ronny Jahn von der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin gab in dem Beitrag den Rat die 120 Euro nicht zu bezahlen, aber schriftlich nach Teilnahme an der Umfrage den versprochenen mp3-Player anzufordern.


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2006)

Die Dame vom Verbraucherschutz ist der Meinung "auf keinen Fall bezahlen" und "auf den MP3-Payer bestehen" 
Ich hab´s hier mitgeschnitten aber zum Upload ist das MPEG wohl doch etwas gross....


----------



## Nian (15 März 2006)

*danke*

dankeschöön   


* bezahlen?? nene  hab ich nich gemacht und auch nich vor*

 den player kann er meinetwegen behalten   dat 30 euro teil tztz


  lg  Anita


----------



## losti (15 März 2006)

@Gast
Hier kannst du den Mitschnitt hochladen damit wir alles was davon haben:
_[Link entfernt. (bh)]_

Mfg 
losti


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2006)

Hallo Gast! DA hab ich doch tatsächlich verpennt  
also bitte lade das mitgeschnittene Video hier hoch:
_[Link entfernt. (bh)]_
vielen Dank!!


----------



## sascha (15 März 2006)

Damit eines klar ist: Die Downloadadresse wird hier nicht im Forum genannt. Urheberrecht!


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2006)

Hier für die jenigen das Video, die den Bericht im TV nicht gesehen haben:
_[Link entfernt. (bh)]_ (9:34 Min. / 15,3 MB)


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2006)

Hallöchen an alle Mitleidenden,

ich war leider auch so blöd *würg*
Da ich mich aber erst letzte Woche angemeldet habe, gilt die Widerrufsfrist bei mir ja noch. Hab ne Mail geschickt, will zusätzlich morgen ein Einschreiben losschicken.
Hätte noch Fragen:

1) Stimmt also die auf der Website angegebene Adresse doch?
2) Hat jemand nach nicht bezahlter RG eine Mahnung bekommen?

Danke und Grüsse an alle


----------



## Nian (15 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 2) Hat jemand nach nicht bezahlter RG eine Mahnung bekommen?
> 
> Danke und Grüsse an alle




  Ich hab noch keine Mahnung...bin ma gespannt )


----------



## losti (15 März 2006)

Kann mir jemand mal den Link vom Mitschnitt per PM schicken Bitte?? Das ist ein ganz normaler TV Mitschnitt. Da wird auch nix verletzt!! 

Mfg
losti

P.S.: Wenn das hier im Forum nicht erwünscht ist mit dem Link als PM dann geht das alternativ auch als E-Mail an mich direkt!!


----------



## SEP (15 März 2006)

losti schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Wenn das hier im Forum nicht erwünscht ist mit dem Link als PM dann geht das alternativ auch als E-Mail an mich direkt!!


Wenn der Link entweder zu Pro7 oder zu Bizz geht, ist's ok - alle anderen Links sind nicht gewünscht, da nicht klar (und auch nicht von uns zu prüfen) ist, ob urheberrechtlich alles ok ist.


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dame vom Verbraucherschutz ist der Meinung "auf keinen Fall bezahlen" und "auf den MP3-Payer bestehen"
> Ich hab´s hier mitgeschnitten aber zum Upload ist das MPEG wohl doch etwas gross....



Den Punkt mit der "Dame" dürfte er aber entschieden zurückweisen 


Grüße
lysander


----------



## SEP (15 März 2006)

lysander schrieb:
			
		

> Den Punkt mit der "Dame" dürfte er aber entschieden zurückweisen


Wer? Was? Dein Posting ist unverständlich - was möchtest du sagen/schreiben?


----------



## rolf76 (15 März 2006)

Er meint, dass Ronny Jahn, der sich im Beitrag von bizz für die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin äußert,  keine Frau ist. 

Um es klarzustellen: Ronny Jahn hat in dem Beitrag auch keinerlei Ähnlichkeiten mit einer Frau - der Irrtum muss an einem schlechten Gedächtnis liegen oder an der späten Sendezeit (oder sonstigen bewusstseinstrübenden Einflüssen)...

*EDIT: Bevor jetzt der Einwand kommt, dass der Mod den Beitrag anschauen könnte, wenn hier ein Link zu einem Mitschnitt gesetzt werden dürfte:*

Auch zulässige private Fernsehmitschnitte dürfen ohne Einwilligung des Berechtigten weder verbreitet noch zu öffentlichen Wiedergaben benutzt werden, vgl. § 53 Abs. 6 UrhG. Links zu Mitschnitten sind daher nur erlaubt, wenn der Mitschnitt auf den Internetseiten des Berechtigten (hier vermutlich Pro7) veröffentlicht wird oder eine Einwilligung des Berechtigten zweifelsfrei vorliegt.


----------



## DNA2 (15 März 2006)

... da hat der Mod wohl den Bizz-Bericht nicht gesehen ... :rotfl:

Nun ja, vermutlich hier zu viel zu tun.


----------



## SEP (15 März 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor jetzt der Einwand kommt, dass der Mod den Beitrag anschauen könnte, wenn hier ein Link zu einem Mitschnitt gesetzt werden dürfte


Im Übrigen: Mod ist Ehrenamt. Wir haben weder Zeit noch Lust, alle Links zu prüfen - erst recht nicht solche, wo erst einmal lange Content gesogen und betrachtet werden muss, nur um zu prüfen, ob das NUB-konform ist.

BTW: Den Bericht habe ich tatsächlich nicht gesehen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2006)

*Fass ohne Boden*

....bei den "affiliate"s gibt es einen Link.

BTW: Den Bericht kann man knicken,, naja bis auf die Dame Ronny :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2006)

BITTE antworten:

wessen rechnung ist schon länger her? mindestens 2 wochen, meine ich. kam da noch was danach, also mahnung etc. bei demjenigen?

ich bin leider auch drauf reingefallen. widerrufsfrist gilt noch. hab schon 2x per mail, 1x per fax widerrufen und heute einschreiben mit rückschein verschickt, bin gespannt, ob herr owensen das abholt/annimmt...


NOCHMALS GANZ KLAR:

hier braucht keiner was zu zahlen.
auf jeden fall widersprechen.
jemand so unseriöses wird niemals euer geld einklagen, damit käme er nicht durch.
also nur nicht einschüchtern lassen 

wir sollten zusammenhalten und jeder, der eine RG bekommen hat, sollte anzeige erstatten und sich zusätzlich bei der wettbewerbszentrale beschweren sowie den verbraucherschutz informieren.

KEINE PANIK!
 :tröst:


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2006)

mirja schrieb:
			
		

> jemand so unseriöses wird niemals euer geld einklagen, damit käme er nicht durch.


Hast Du etwa Sascha´s Glaskugel geklaut?


			
				mirja schrieb:
			
		

> jeder, der eine RG bekommen hat, sollte anzeige erstatten


Warum, nicht jeder Beschiss ist auch ein Betrug. Die Vermüllung der Behörden sollte nicht unterstützt werden. Dass hier keine staatliche Handhabe greift, haben auch schon andere festgestellt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=142534#142534 . Die Betroffen müssen sich selbst zur Wehr setzen, wenn sie der Meinung sind, dass der Vertrag hinkt und die Forderung zu unrecht sei.


----------



## sascha (16 März 2006)

> Hast Du etwa Sascha´s Glaskugel geklaut?



Kann nicht sein, die ist hier im Regal.  8)


----------



## tuxedo (19 März 2006)

tri**y.at hat sein Layout geändert. Es gibt auch keinen MP3-Player mehr. Es wird auch direkt keinerlei Preisinfo mehr angezeigt. Auch die Kundeninfos auf der Anmeldeseite enthalten keine Preisinfos. Lediglich im Paragraph 6 der AGBs gibt es Infos zum Preis.

Jetzt Fass ohne Boden und ohne Wand?

*Update:*
Ich wurde gerade darauf hingewiesen, dass es doch eine Preisangabe gibt im Anmeldeformular, und zwar neben dem AGB-Häkchen im Fießtext. Es hat übrigens zwei Hinweise gebraucht bis ich es ein Mal gesehen habe.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## losti (19 März 2006)

Hallo! 
Auf der Anmeldeseite von tricky kann man man aber das "einhundertzwanzig" auch sehr schnell überlesen.  Naja, ich bin durch mit dem Thema. Zahlen werd ich nix mehr und hören will ich auch nix mehr vom dem Typen. 

Mfg
losti


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

ist es alles vorbei? darf ich wieder atmen anfangen?


----------



## BlackDevil (24 März 2006)

Hallo zusammen! 

Kann mir hier jemand sagen, ob dieser Typ von tricky was mit den Herren S.  zu tun hat? Habe am selben Tag wie die Rechnung von S. ca. 7 oder 8 Spam-Mails von tricky bekommen... 

Danke! 

Grüßle

_editiert http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
Die NUB sind zu beachten, weitere Postings mit Verstößen werden kommentarlos gelöscht 
modaction _


----------



## BlackDevil (24 März 2006)

Sorry! Werd mich mit Namen zurückhalten!


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

*Heute auch Rechung erhalten*

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe heute auch eine Rechnung von der dubiosen Webseite erhalten. Allerdings habe ich weder den BIZZ Beitrag gesehen, noch wusste ich etwas von dem Preis, den man zahlen soll. 

Habe mich am 22.02.2006 dort angemeldet - was nun?

Ich werde zunächst nicht bezahlen - ist es ratsam Anzeige zu erstatten - wegen Betrugsverdachts? Widerruf werde ich auf jeden Fall noch einmal schicken. Ich möchte nun nicht in ein Mahnverfahren hineinrutschen oder evtl. gar wegen nichtbezahlens einen Schufa Eintrag riskieren o.ä.

Bitte um Ratschläge....


----------



## rolf76 (24 März 2006)

*Re: Heute auch Rechung erhalten*

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken)
und auch grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?").



			
				DerRobin schrieb:
			
		

> ist es ratsam Anzeige zu erstatten - wegen Betrugsverdachts?


Bevor eine Werbung den Tatbestand des Betrugs erfüllt, könnte vorher bereits der Straftatbestand der Strafbaren Werbung nach § 16 UWG erfüllt sein (an den die StA und Polizei oft nicht denken), siehe dazu hier (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Aber bitte berücksichtigen: Wenn es darum geht, irreführende Angebote effektiv zu bekämpfen, ist das Wettbewerbsrecht (UWG) wirksamer und schneller als das Strafrecht. Denn mit Abmahnung und einstweiliger Verfügung kann ein Anbieter erheblich schneller "gestoppt" werden als mit langsamen Ermittlungen und Strafverhandlungen. Siehe dazu Wer verfolgt Verstöße gegen das UWG? (blaue Schrift anklicken)


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

*tricky.at*

Ich meinte mit dieser Frage eigentlich nur, ob ich mir die Mühe machen sollte, gegen tricky.at vorzugehen - anscheinend hat ja noch niemand eine Mahnung bzw. einen  Mahnbescheid erhalten.

Habe mir gerade den BIZZ Beitrag angeschaut und mich entschlossen, auch nicht zu bezahlen. Allerdings habe ich noch immer den faden Beigeschmack, dass der T.O. ja evtl doch auf die Idee kommen könnte, den Betrag einzufordern bzw. zu klagen.

Ich würde gerne eine sichere Aussage bekommen, ob ich die 120 Euros gerappen muss, oder nicht. Das ist das Ding.


----------



## dotshead (24 März 2006)

*Re: tricky.at*



			
				DerRobin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne eine sichere Aussage bekommen, ob ich die 120 Euros gerappen muss, oder nicht. Das ist das Ding.



Diese sichere Aussage wollen hier so einige bekommen. Das Problem ist, diese sichere Aussage wirst Du hier nicht bekommen. (Rechtsberatungsgesetz). Wende dich an eine Verbraucherzentrale in deiner Nähe oder geh zu einem Anwalt deiner Wahl.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

*Aussage*

Naja, zumindest kann ich aber doch auf Erfahrungswerte setzen, die andere User gemacht haben, oder? Zumindest habe ich noch nirgens gelesen, dass diese dubiose Firma (falls man das so nennen kann) Inkasso oder ähnliches in die Wege geleitet hätte.

Ich habe in jedem Fall erstmal ein Schreiben aufgesetzt, in welchem ich von diesem Vertrag zurücktrete.

Hier für alle diejenigen, die das selbe Problem auch haben (als Ansatz):

Anfang des Schreibens
----------------------------

Verweigerung der Rechnungszahlung: Rechnungsnummer XXXXXXXXX

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
aufgrund einer augenscheinlich kostenlosen Anpreisung auf Ihrem in o.g. Rechnung genannten
Internetangebot habe ich mich als Interessent angemeldet.

Erst durch Ihre Rechnung vom 24.03.2006 ist mir klar, dass ich mich irrtümlicherweise zu einem
kostenpflichtigen Geschäft verpflichtet habe.

Der von Ihnen versprochene, kostenlose MP3-Player fungiert als Aufwandsentschädigung für die von
mir ausgefüllte Umfrage. Leider habe ich diesen bis heute nicht erhalten. In diesem Zusammenhang
bestehe ich auf die Auslieferung dieses Geräts an unten stehende Adresse.

Die Verbindung vom kostenlosen MP3-Player zu einem kostenpflichtigen Angebot zur Nutzung von
Gutscheinen steht in keinem Zusammenhang und wurde dem mir nicht deutlich gemacht. (Der Betrag
wurde als Wort ausgeschrieben, damit er nicht auffällt.)

Der zustande gekommene Vertrag ist somit rechtsungültig bzw. nichtig. Ob der Tatbestand der
arglistigen Täuschung erfüllt wird, wäre zu gegebenem Zeitpunkt zu prüfen.

Die damit von Ihnen gesendete Rechnung ist hinfällig, da der Vertrag nichtig ist. Ebenso erfüllt Ihre
Rechnung nicht den in Deutschland gültigen Formanspruch (Angabe einer Steuernummer).

Bitte lassen Sie mir eine Bestätigung zukommen, dass Ihre Rechnung und alle Forderungen erloschen
sind. Hierfür räume ich Ihnen eine Frist von 14 Tagen nach Erhalt dieses Schreibens ein. Sollten Sie
dieser Aufforderung nicht nachkommen, so sehe ich Ihre Forderung als erloschen an.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

-----------
Ende des Schreibens

Ich werde nun einfach abwarten, was passiert. Nur wie gesagt, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob derjenige seine Forderung evtl. erst in einem Jahr geltend macht (falls diese doch aus irgendeinem Grund rechtsgültig ist.)

Wenn jemand Neuigkeiten zu diesem Thema hat, ich bin ganz Ohr


----------



## Wembley (25 März 2006)

*Re: Aussage*



			
				DerRobin schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, zumindest kann ich aber doch auf Erfahrungswerte setzen, die andere User gemacht haben, oder?



Dazu ist diese Seite noch nicht lange genug im Netz. Abgesehen davon, dass niemand wissen kann, was T.O so als nächstes plant.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (25 März 2006)

*Re: tricky.at*



			
				DerRobin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne eine sichere Aussage bekommen, ob ich die 120 Euros gerappen muss, oder nicht. Das ist das Ding.



"Sichere Aussagen" kann nur ein Richter mit einem Urteil in letzter Instanz tätigen.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

Hilfe!

Ich hab mich bei Tricky angemeldet, weil ich diesen MP3- Player haben wollte. Die AGBs hab ich mir nur grob durchgelesen und ich hab die Passage, wo geschrieben steht, dass ich 120 € zahlen soll, überlesen.
Ich habe noch keine Leistungen von Tricky erhalten und außerdem bin ich noch nichteinmal 18 Jahre. Ich hab mich unter den Namen meines Vaters angemeldet.
Gestern hab ich per E-Mail die Rechnung erhalten, was soll ich machen?


----------



## rolf76 (25 März 2006)

Geschockt schrieb:
			
		

> was soll ich machen?


Hilfe zu Selbsthilfe - lies doch mal, was hier bereits gepostet wurde. Bestimmt kannst Du von den bereits geposteten Erfahrungen und allgemeinen Hinweisen profitieren.

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken) und auch grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?").

Falls Du daraus nicht schlau wirst, kannst Du Dich z.B. an die Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentralen  oder an einen Anwalt wenden.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

omg hilfe !!!
ich habe mich dort auch angemeldet  nur leider habe ich eine Email adresse angegeben die heute nicht mehr zu erreichen ist !!! (bei gmx..habe ich mich nie ausgeloggt sondern habe nur den browser geschlossen und dann haben sie mich gesperrt) also kann ich die email auch nicht erhalten !!!! ich habe es nur von einem Freund erfahren ...ich weiss leider auch nicht mehr wann und mit welchen zugangsdaten ich mich angemeldet hab ...und leider bin ich noch minderjährig (16) !!!!!!! 

Bitte helft mir !!!! ich habe garnicht soviel geld um das zu bezahlen ! und meine eltern töten mich !!
BITTE BITTE BITTE !!!

MfG Manuel


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (25 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> omg hilfe !!!
> Bitte helft mir !!!! ich habe garnicht soviel geld um das zu bezahlen ! und meine eltern töten mich !!
> BITTE BITTE BITTE !!!
> 
> MfG Manuel



Und wie soll diese "Hilfe" deiner Meinung nach aussehen ?  

Wenn du dir mal einiges in diesem Thread aufmerksam durchliest, wirst du sehen, dass hier vieles hilfreich ist.

Auch meine mdj. Tochter war mal einem derartigen B***** aufgesessen. Getötet hab ich sie deswegen nicht, und gezahlt auch nicht (war vor über 7 Monaten, seit 5 Monaten ist Funkstille).


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie soll diese "Hilfe" deiner Meinung nach aussehen ?
> 
> Wenn du dir mal einiges in diesem Thread aufmerksam durchliest, wirst du sehen, dass hier vieles hilfreich ist.
> 
> Auch meine mdj. Tochter war mal einem derartigen B***** aufgesessen. Getötet hab ich sie deswegen nicht, und gezahlt auch nicht (war vor über 7 Monaten, seit 5 Monaten ist Funkstille).



Also am besten nicht zahlen?
Hab gestern die Rechnung bekommen...
Ist eigentlich schon male jemand vor Gericht gelandet weil er nicht bezahlt hat??


----------



## Wembley (25 März 2006)

Ich liebe copy and paste:  

In solchen Fällen immer gern genommen: Grundsätzliches über Online Abos:

Unterteilt in Kapitel wie "Besteht ein bindender Vertrag?" (inkl. Anmeldung von Minderjährigen), Widerruf, Anfechtung usw.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=137363#137363

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (25 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eigentlich schon male jemand vor Gericht gelandet weil er nicht bezahlt hat??


wenn du dir den/die Threads durchgelesen hättest , wüßtest du die Anwort: Nach unserer Kenntnis: nein
Es ist noch nicht mal zu gerichtlichen Mahnbescheiden gekommen, die dem mindesten vorausgehen müßten.
Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil (in jeder Hinsicht....)  

cp


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

Hallo!

Mir gehts genauso wie enigen hier...
Fals mein Fall genauso schon mal hier vorgekommen ist tut es mir leid, aber ich hab gerade nicht genug Zeit alles zu lesen und hab wirklich Bedenken dass ich jetzt bezahlen muss...!
Mein Problem ist Folgendes:
Ich habe mich auch dummerweise dort angemeldet, bin dann ca. 9 Tage später auf euer Forum gestoßen und habe sofort gekündigt, allerdings keine Bestätigung bekommen. Heute kam die Rechnung!
Ich habe jetzt zurückgeschrieben, dass ich das Geld nicht bezahle, weil ich gekündigt habe und habe in einer weiteren Mail die Kündigungsmail weitergeleitet.
Was soll ich noch tun???
Ich hab wirklich schiss dass die jetzt Geld von mir verlangen...!

Bitte um Hilfe!
DANKE!


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja hab mir mal alles gelesn...
ok da bin ich mal erleichtert  8)


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich hab gerade nicht genug Zeit alles zu lesen und


Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist verboten. Wenn du also keine Zeit zum Lesen hast, dann 
bezahle,  geht wesentlich schneller. (Alles was schnell  gehn soll, ist eben was teurer...)


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

Ich wolte ja keine Rechtsberatung...!
Ich lass dann halt jetzt mal Schulzeug, Schulzeug sein und les mal auf den 14 Seiten rum!
Wenn jemand spontan was einfällt wäre ich trotzdem sehr dankbar!


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*Re: Aussage*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=145170#145170


Vielen Dank für diesen hilfreichen Beitrag!
ich werde dem betreiber auch so eine mail senden, das geld fürs einschreiben spare ich mir direkt, wo kämer denn da hin...  8)

sollte es weiterhin stress geben, werde ich bezahlen.
[edit]
tja, er kann vielleicht beweisen dass wir dummköpfe auf seine (arglistige) täuschung rein gefallen sind, wenn ein richter dies nun aber nicht als solche ansieht, hilft uns das nix...

die ironie liegt für mich hier:
[edit ]

mfG

_rechtlich bedenkliche Passagen editiert modaction _


----------



## christian in wien (25 März 2006)

@ derdude

wenn jemand geld von mir will muß er mir erst mal beweisen das ihm das zusteht, sei es durch einen vertrag oder sonstwas, sehe ich das nicht ein, dann muß er es auch vor gericht beweisen, und irgendwie bezweifle ich sehr das diese machenschaften vor gericht bestand hätten und das es die auf ein urteil ankommen lassen das zu ihren ungunsten lautet.


----------



## BenTigger (26 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wolte ja keine Rechtsberatung...!



Ob du keine Rechtsberatung wolltest, ist nicht relevant.
Wenn jemand auf deine Frage antwortet und dir sagt was du in deinem Falle tun solltest, dann *ist das Rechtsberatung* und diese durchzuführen ist in Deutschland verboten, wenn man selbst kein Rechtsanwalt ist.

Hier hilft auch bei Zeitmangel nur lesen, lesen, lesen. Und selbst wenn das lesen eine Stunde dauert... Dann ist der Stundenlohn von z.B. 84€ doch recht gut eingesetzt


----------



## <uTe> (27 März 2006)

Irgendwie scheint sich die sache im Sande zu verlaufen habe jetzt 3 wochen nach rechnungsstellung nix mehr gehört, entweder hat er sehr viel säumige "Kunden" oder es kommt wirklich nix mehr...


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Moin,
ich als kleiner dummer junge bin auch drauf reingefallen habe meine rechnung vor ner woche erhalten.
habe aber nicht bezahlt, kann dies auch nicht weil ich leider noch schüler bin.
da ich auch noch minderjahrig bin, und meine elter davon auch nicht wissen,
habe ich etliche kündigungen geschrieben auch in der wiederrufsrecht frist werde ich erstmal nichts machen.

Danke wegen euch ist mir ein Stein vom herzen gefallen.


MFG Honkey    -.-


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

Mal eine Frage...wenn man guckt ob AGB wirksam einbezogen sind dann muss man doch schauen ob da ne Überraschungsklausel drin ist (§§309,308,307). Fällt so ein Vertragszusatz mit zusätzlichem Abschluss von Verträgen und "versteckten" Kosten nicht dadrunter, wird dadurch unwirksam und somit ist der Vertrag nichtig??
Kann ich denen das nicht so schreiben? Weil meine Widerrufsfrist ist schon abgelaufen. Rechnung kam ja auch zufällig 1 Tag nach Ablauf dieser.


----------



## rolf76 (28 März 2006)

Bist Du sicher, dass die Widerrufsfrist schon abgelaufen ist? Die Frist läuft nicht ab Anmeldung, sondern erst ab ordnungsgemäßer Belehrung, siehe näher unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Wegen der überraschenden Klausel: Meinst Du das so wie es der User toni geschrieben hat?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=141343#141343


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

Hallo

mir ging es auch wie allen anderen hier!!!

Da aber mein Vater geschäftlich in der Nähe von Harrislee war hat er mal gekuckt wo die Firma sitzt, er bekam raus das die Adresse existiert dort aber ein alte stillgelegte Bundeswehrkaserne ist und bei der Nummer niemand gemeldet ist (Vermietung ist da möglich)

Hoff konnte weiter helfen!!!! 0


----------



## rolf76 (28 März 2006)

lilanie schrieb:
			
		

> Da aber mein Vater geschäftlich in der Nähe von Harrislee war hat er mal gekuckt wo die Firma sitzt, er bekam raus das die Adresse existiert dort aber ein alte stillgelegte Bundeswehrkaserne ist und bei der Nummer niemand gemeldet ist (Vermietung ist da möglich.


Entscheidend ist nicht, ob man unter der Adresse jemand von der Firma antrifft, sondern ob dorthin adressierte Einschreiben entgegengenommen werden. 

Wie in diesem Thread bereits berichtet wurde, kommen die Einschreiben an.


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

*Schreiben an tricky.at*

@rolf: Bin mir nicht sicher das das Widerrufsrecht erloschen ist wenn ichs mir so recht über lege  Danke für den Hinweis.

Ansonsten habe ich mal ein, wie ich finde, durchaus taugliches Schreiben verfasst, einzusehen unter:

http://www.napsterforum.de/viewtopic.php?p=837#837

Ich hoffe es kann einigen hier etwas Arbeit abnehmen.

Gruß
mupfler


----------



## Jeff_Cock (28 März 2006)

Hab mich mal in anderen Foren umgesehen und herausgefunden, dass Personen die am Partnerprogramm von triky.at teilgenommen haben, um ihr geld gestorben sind, und somit die  [edit]  auch um mein Geld sterben werden.
Auf diesem Weg vielen dank an das team hier, ihr habt mir sehr weitergeholfen. Wie ich die Rechnung bekommen habe ist mir schon einmal der "Reis" gegangen, nun kann ich aber Gottseidank beruhigt schlafen.

_ein Wort editiert modaction _

edit: falls es jemanden interresiert: http://board.gulli.com/thread/511666-trickyat-wurde-jemand-schon-ausbezahlt/


----------



## Wembley (28 März 2006)

Jeff_Cock schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich mal in anderen Foren umgesehen und herausgefunden, dass Personen die am Partnerprogramm von triky.at teilgenommen haben, um ihr geld gestorben sind



Sagen wir mal so, sie warten noch auf ihr Geld, aber denen schwant schon was. Einige Werber werden sicher bei Nicht-Auszahlung den Weg zum Gericht gehen, um von T.O, dem Betreiber von tricky.at, das Geld zu bekommen. Wie erfolgreich die dabei sein werden, wird man sehen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2006)

Hallo

ich bin auch auf dieses vielversprechende Angebot hereingefallen, hab mich am 27.2. angemeldet und am 24.3. die Rechnung erhalten. Schön zu sehn, dass noch einige so dumm waren. Gucke eigentlich immer Bizz und finde das Fass ohne Boden besonders herrlich, zu schade, dass ich die Folge verpasst habe, in der offenbar das Unternehmen dran kam, auf das ich herein gefallen bin.

Habe dem Herren nun auch erstmal eine Mail geschrieben und auch den MP3-Player eingefordert, wie Sie bei Bizz ja offenbar geraten haben. Bezahlen werde ich natürlich nicht...

Aber hab schon einen großen schrecken bekommen, nur wenn ich das alles hier lese, dann glaube ich nicht wirklich daran, dass da noch etwas nachkommt.. bin gespannt 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2006)

*Frage zur Verhaltensweise bei Tricky.at?DRINGEND!!*

Hi Leute,
weiss nicht ob ich der einzige hier im Forum bin der auf Tricky.at reingefallen ist, aber ich habe eine Rechnung von denen zugeschickt bekommen mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung von 120€. Zahlen werde ich die sowieso nicht, aber meine Frage ist nun, soll ich denen noch eine Kündigung schicken, obwohl die 2 Wochen der Kündigungsfrist schon abgelaufen sind oder lohnt sich das nicht mehr. In der Rechnung steht drin wenn ich nicht innerhalb von 7 Tagen zahle schalten die eine Inkasso Firma ein. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit denen, ob die bis aufs Gericht gehen oder sind das alles nur billige Einschüchterungsmethoden. Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.

MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

ACHTUNG!!!!

Die Firma tricky.at bekannt aus bizz (pro 7) Verleihung "Fass ohne Boden".
Eine [.....].
Hab nicht einmal die Umfrage ausgefüllt und trotzdem eine Rechnung bekommen.
[.....]


_Aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. MOD/BR_


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (30 April 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Bei Tricky.at gibts was neues:

Das Amtsgericht Flensburg hat wohl Konten beschlagnahmt.

Link dazu im Affiliate-Forum, dort ebenso Link zu entsprechendem Schreiben.


----------



## tuxedo (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Wobei allerdings nicht sicher ist, ob besagtes Amtsgerichtschreiben authentisch ist.


----------



## conferencemelli (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

naja, ich habe mal von denen die rechnung bekommen, widerspruch, nicht bezahlt.

aber auch nie eine mahnung o.ä. bekommen.

thema erledigt und abgehakt


----------



## Nian (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

So heute habe ich nach 3 "DREI" Monaten von einer "ifv GmbH" eine Email bekommen...
Sonst noch jemand???
 Was mach ich denn jetzt??

Ignorieren oder antworten das ich es NICHT zahle???


danke schonmal für eure antworten 

Nian

PS: die mail

Sehr geehrte    XXXXX,

Sie haben sich am 09.02.2006 bei Tricky.at angemeldet. Wir sind beauftragt von der Firma Mobile Premium Credits LTD (Westerstr.63, 24955 Harrislee)  die offenen Forderungen laut Vereinbarung vom 09.02.2006 einzuziehen.

Wie vertraglich vereinbart, berechnen wir Ihnen für die Einrichtung eines Accounts einmalig 120,- Euro mit welchem Sie Zugriff auf eine regelmäßig aktualisierte Liste von Gutscheinen erhalten haben.

Der offene Betrag in Höhe von 120,00 Euro ist innerhalb von 7 Tagen auf das Konto der ifv GmbH zu überweisen mit Ihrer Rechnungsnummer als Verwendungszweck.

Rechnungsbetrag ( Brutto ): 120,00 EURO
Rechnungsnummer: mpc06-11557

Bank: Dresdner Bank
Empfänger: ifv GmbH
Kontonr: 738 218 203
BLZ: 505 800 05
IBAN: DE30 5058 0005 0738 2182 03
SWIFT-BIC: DRES DE FF 517

Wir möchten Sie bitten die Rechnung bis zum 23.05.2006 auszugleichen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

ifv GmbH
Gießener Straße 9
63128 Dietzenbach
Deutschland

Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Wembley (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Nian schrieb:
			
		

> So heute habe ich nach 3 "DREI" Monaten von einer "ifv GmbH" eine Email bekommen...
> Sonst noch jemand???
> Was mach ich denn jetzt??
> 
> Ignorieren oder antworten das ich es NICHT zahle???


Was du machst, bleibt in deinem Ermessen. Ob es überhaupt was nützt, denen etwas zu schreiben, kann man von hier aus schwer sagen. Diese GmbH sagt mir auf den ersten Blick überhaupt nichts. Näheres wird man aber wohl bald erfahren und ich denke nicht, dass du der/die einzige warst, der eine ähnliche Mail bekommen hat. Aber allgemein gesprochen: An der Sachlage dürfte sich prinzipiell gesehen ja in den letzten drei Monaten nicht viel geändert haben.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Nian (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

danke dir für die schnelle antwort.

 naja ich warte mal ab.
die können ja mal nem nackten mann in die tasche fassen


----------



## dvill (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Es kann sich lohnen, derartige Schreiben mit den gesetzlichen Pflichtangaben zu vergleichen.

Eine LTD ist wohl relativ neu und in der Quelle nicht erwähnt. Da sollte es aber auch Pflichtangaben geben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

O we! Diese ltd (*Date of Incorporation*: 11/08/2005) beschäftigt uns doch schon seit Anbeginn der tricky story...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39027

Da wurde ja auch mal die Company No geändert, weil eine andere ltd vom gleichen ltd-Billiggründer dummerweise die gleiche Nummer hatte. Wer da wohl geschlampert hat?

Es kam ja auch schon die Frage auf, ob da evtl. jemand vom ltd-Gründer falsch beraten worden sein könnte hinsichtlich der Frage nach der "deutschen Betriebsstätte"...


> Ich bin durch Zufall auf eine Internetseite gestossen, wo der GF nur eine Repräsentanz in Deutschland hat. Meines Wissens geht das doch nur, wenn keine geschaeftliche Taetigkeit in Deutschland vorliegt, aber er bietet ueber seine Internetseite ja einen Srvice an und ist selber Deutscher? [...]


----------



## Migo (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Und hier ist noch jemand, der drauf reingefallen ist. Habe mich am 11.02.06 dort angemeldet und gerade eben ist die Rechnung gekommen per Mail, genau das gleiche Mail von dieser Inkassofirma wie Nian schon gepostet hat. Daß die sich überhaupt noch trauen was zu schicken. Aber ist ein Witz, nach über 3 Monaten. Ich hab zwar gewußt, daß ich da mal was mitgemacht habe wegen MP3-Player und immer auf das Teil gewartet, aber hatte das inzwischen abgehakt und jetzt das. Ist jetzt die Frage, hat inzwischen denn schon mal jemand eine Mahnung bekommen? Geht dieser [.....] wirklich zum Anwalt und versucht es auf dem Rechtsweg einzutreiben? Wenn nicht, dann ist die Sache doch klar, dann kommt da auch nichts weiter. Vor allem bei der Menge an Leuten die drauf reingefallen sind, wenn die Gerichte das alles verfolgen wollten, dann hätten sie viel zu tun. Aber weniger hätten sie zu tun, wenn sie die ganzen Anzeigen der Opfer in einer Sammelklage verhandeln würden - und zwar gegen diesen [.......].
_
Zwei Wörter wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



> wenn sie die ganzen Anzeigen der Opfer in einer Sammelklage verhandeln würden


 Sammelklage gibt's nicht (in Deutschland).

Lies lieber hier, was man tun kann.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## ChrisBerlin (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich habe inzwischen ein Schreiben vom Inkassobüro bekommen. Wie soll ich mich verhalten? Mein Einschreiben mit Rückschein wo ich widerrufen habe wurde von Tricky.at die Annahme verweigert. Bin ich dann trotzdem raus aus dem Vertrag?


----------



## sascha (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				ChrisBerlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe inzwischen ein Schreiben vom Inkassobüro bekommen. Wie soll ich mich verhalten? Mein Einschreiben mit Rückschein wo ich widerrufen habe wurde von Tricky.at die Annahme verweigert. Bin ich dann trotzdem raus aus dem Vertrag?



Sorry, kein Einzelfallberatung in diesem Forum. 
Lies lieber hier, was man tun kann.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## Jeff_Cock (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Habe auch ein Schreiben vom Inkassobüro bekommen. Da aber die ganze angelegenheit ohnehin als äußerst fadenscheinig bekannt ist, werde ich auch diesmal nicht bezahlen.


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Nian schrieb:
			
		

> ...heute habe ich .... von einer "ifv GmbH" eine Email bekommen...
> 
> ifv GmbH
> Gießener Straße 9
> ...


​


			
				Migo schrieb:
			
		

> ....genau das gleiche Mail von dieser Inkassofirma wie Nian schon gepostet hat.


Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass dies eine Inkassosozietät mit Zulassung ist. Derzeit entwickelt sich eine Parallelindustrie von Rechnungsstellern, die lediglich offene Forderungen im Auftrag der Anbieter mit eigenen Briefköpfen versehen.




			
				ChrisBerlin schrieb:
			
		

> ...ein Schreiben vom Inkassobüro bekommen.....





			
				Jeff_Cock schrieb:
			
		

> ...auch ein Schreiben vom Inkassobüro bekommen.....


Wie heißt die Firma?


----------



## dieter_w (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass dies eine Inkassosozietät mit Zulassung ist. Derzeit entwickelt sich eine Parallelindustrie von Rechnungsstellern, die lediglich offene Forderungen im Auftrag der Anbieter mit eigenen Briefköpfen versehen.



Wo kann ich prüfen, ob ein Unternehmen diese Zulassung überhaupt hat?


----------



## dvill (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Die vorstehend genannte Mail scheint mir kein Inkasso-Schreiben zu sein, sondern die Erstrechnung in fremdem Namen.

Umso wichtiger ist es, dass die Pflichtangaben enthalten sind (siehe mein Posting hierzu). Die Pflichtangaben schützen nicht nur den Verbraucher, damit er weiß, mit wem er überhaupt zu tun hat.

Rechnungen sind auch wichtige Firmendokumente, die für Prüfungen des Finanzamtes nachvollziehbar und vollständig zu dokumentieren sind. Es kann nicht jeder beliebig Mails durch die Landschaft verteilen.

Ich kenne sonst Rechnungen, die sich zur enthaltenen Mehrwertsteuer äußern. Wie weiß ein Vorsteuer-Berechtigter, was er gegenrechnen darf?

Man fragt sich schon, wie die interne Buchführung zu solchen Rechnungen aussehen mag. Mich würde auch interessieren, was die

http://wettbewerbszentrale.de/de/

zu diesen Rechnungen sagen würde.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				dieter_w schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann ich prüfen, ob ein Unternehmen diese Zulassung überhaupt hat?


Zuerst mal anhand der Rechnung. Inkassounternehmen schreiben dort i. d. R. rein, dass es sich um einen Inkassoauftrag handelt oder es ist deren Adressfeld/Briefkopf zu entnehmen, was sie sind. Wenn sich eine Firma als Inkassountenehmen ausgibt, sollte es die Zulassung durch das örtlich zuständige Landgericht (oder war´s AG?) haben.


----------



## klauskinski (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo,

habe heute auch die Rechnung bekommen. Hatte damals auch per Einschreiben mit Rückschein widerrufen. Allerdings habe ich damals den unterschriebenen Rückschein erhalten. Dann kam die erste Rechnung noch direkt vom tricky.at-Betreiber. Woraufhin ich ihm geantwortet habe, daß ich fristgerecht widerrufen habe. Heute kam dann die Rechnung von dieser ominösen ifv GmbH. Für alle, die noch keine Rechnung bekommen haben oder es so interessiert, hier könnt ihr die Re. angucken:

_[Zweifelhafte Verlinkung entfernt. Datei hier angehängt. (bh)]_


----------



## maxm (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hi Leude, kann hier jetzt jemand mal sagen wie man da jetzt weiter vorgehen soll. Hab heute auch die Rechnung von ifV GmbH bekommen. Ich soll bis 24.05 zahlen...


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Also nix Inkasso sondern 





			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> ....rechnung in fremdem Namen.


----------



## kalikiana (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Bei mir ist die Anmeldung im Februar gewesen. Ich bin tatsächlich hereingefallen, obwohl ich normalerweise nicht "blind" Anmeldungen vornehme. Doch erst im Nachhinein habe ich dort nach einigem Suchen verstanden, woher die Kosten kommen sollten. Ich habe am Ende der 14-Tage-Frist per E-Mail widersprochen und auch die Rechnung bekommen, aber nicht bezahlt. Eigentlich war ja damit alles geklärt... von wegen.

Gestern folgte obig schon erwähnte Rechnung der ifv GmbH. Die Seite von denen (http://www.ifv24.de) sieht wie ein "Platzhalter" aus, anstelle einer echten Seite. Ich habe ganz sofort geantwortet und noch um 2:27h nachts eine Antwort bekommen, zu der ich mir heute nachmittag etwas überlegen werde. Im Folgenden der Mailverkehr. Ehrlich gesagt möchte ich mir vorzugsweise keinen kostenpflichtigen Anwalt nehmen, daher bin ich jetzt ziemlich erbost über diese Sache, die schon vor drei Monaten hätte geklärt sein sollen.

_Meine Antwort:_


> Sehr geehrte ifv GmbH,
> 
> obwohl ich innerhalb von 2 Wochen nach Anmeldung bei tricky.at Gebrauch
> von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch gemacht und um die Löschung
> ...



_Die zweite E-Mail von ifv GmbH:_


> Sehr geehrter xxx,
> 
> Wir sind nur beauftragt im Namen der Firma Mobile Premium Credits LTD die Rechnung zu stellen.
> Für Rückfragen wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an die Firma unter der Rufnummer 01805 004 14 89 (12Cent/Min.).
> ...



Man bemerke folgende Dinge:

- Die Website ist unseriös. Es handelt sich um keinen ernsthaften Internetauftritt. Ein Schreiner ohne PC hat oft eine bessere Seite mit mehr Inhalt.
- Die Rechnung und die Formulierungen klingen nach eine Abwandlung vom Original, nicht nach einem eigenen Unternehmen.
- Der 24h-Service ist bemerkenswert, wenn man bedenkt, dass die zweite Mail um 2:27h nachts ankam.
- Die wohlbekannten Drohungen flößen einem erneut einen großen Respekt ein.
- Es fehlt eigentlich ein Hinweis, dass Zahlungen bis dato ausgeblieben sind; so als hätte es nie eine vorige Rechnung gegeben.
- Die Passage mit den Beweisen ist fragwürdig. Als "diverse Sicherheits-Checks" wird die IP-Adresse genannt, nichts weiter. Soll mir das Angst machen oder gibt es noch weitere, "echte" Hinweise.


----------



## Anke_me (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo!
Auch ich habe heute eine solche Rechnung von der beauftragten GmbH bekommen. Habe denen dann zurückgeschrieben, dass ich gekündigt hatte, werde aber wohl die gleiche Antwort bekommen, die eben hier jemand gepostet hat.
Ich weis echt nicht was ich jetzt machen soll!
Ich hatte ja noch am 15.3. gekündigt (am 20.3. wäre meine 14 tägige Frist abgelaufen gewesen). Habe aber leider nur Mails als Beweise weil ich den Tipp mit dem Einschreiben zu spät gesehen habe!

Hoffe jemand hat ne Idee...!
Meint ihr diese Firma, die das Geld eintreiben soll ist serils? Sicher nicht, oder?!


----------



## maxm (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

also ich denke auch mal das es sich bei der firma auch um etwas unseriöses handelt. die frage ist nur was passiert wenn die frist der überweisung wieder abgelaufen ist?


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				kalikiana schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist die Anmeldung im Februar gewesen.





			
				ivf GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter xxx,
> die speicherung Ihrer IP Adresse xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx welche Sie eindeutig identifiziert. Dies sind eindeutige Beweise, die wir im Streitfall nutzen werden.





			
				kalikiana schrieb:
			
		

> .... wird die IP-Adresse genannt, nichts weiter. Soll mir das Angst machen ....?


Ja anscheinend. Aber nach drei Monaten ist dieser Hinweis von jeglichem Sinn befreit, da untauglich und falsch.


----------



## Lady-lu (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo bin auch auf tricky.at reingefallen vielmehr meine 13jährige nichte sie wollte mir eine freude machen, habe jetzt einen anwalt eingeschaltet


----------



## Anke_me (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Werde mich jetzt wohl auch an den Rechtsschutz wenden, da ich leider keinen andere Möglichkeit sehe...
Bin ganz schön erschrocken, als vorhin die Rechnung kam...


----------



## haselmaus (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallöchen !
Habe heute auch so eine mail dieser angeblichen Firma ifv Gmbh bekommen.
Ich habe denen auch geantwortet , obwohl ich ebenfalls denke das das der Typ nun wieder selber ist.

Habe alle kündigungs Emails und auch das Einschreiben mit Rückschein , das niemals  abgeholt wurde zusammen.

Da ich erstmal nach 2 Tagen und auch das Einschreiben in der Frist gekündigt habe , sehe ich da auch keine Probleme ...erstens bin ich Rechtschutz.. und auch wenn nicht, wäre ich definitiv im Recht und er müsste im zweifelsfall die Anwaltskosten übernehmen.

gruß Haselmaus


----------



## Lilly007 (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Was du machst, bleibt in deinem Ermessen. Ob es überhaupt was nützt, denen etwas zu schreiben, kann man von hier aus schwer sagen. Diese GmbH sagt mir auf den ersten Blick überhaupt nichts. Näheres wird man aber wohl bald erfahren und ich denke nicht, dass du der/die einzige warst, der eine ähnliche Mail bekommen hat. Aber allgemein gesprochen: An der Sachlage dürfte sich prinzipiell gesehen ja in den letzten drei Monaten nicht viel geändert haben.
> 
> Gruß
> Wembley


Auch ich habe ,nachdem ich zuerst auf das angegebene Konto der "Mobile Premium Credits"  am 08.03.06 die 120.-€ überwiesen habe- und das Geld
am 10.03.06 mit dem Hinweis: Kto.-Nr. und Name nicht identisch zurück-
überwiesen bekam,nun jetzt am 17.05.06 eine e-Mail von dem Inkasso-Dienst
ifv eine Aufforderung bekommen,bis zum 24.05.06 die 120.-€ zu überweisen.
Ich habe nun vor nicht mehr zu zahlen und abzuwarten was kommt.

Lilly007


----------



## unreal (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

habe heute eine rechnung bekommen vin ifv...
und darauf geantworten mit dem text "hallo" nur so wollte mal testen was passiert. und nach max einer min bekomme ich:


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Hiermit teilen wir Ihnen mit, das wir den Vertrag mit der Firma Mobile Premium Credits Ltd. aufgelöst haben.
Die Abrechnung wird nun wieder von der Firma Mobile Premium Credits Ltd. in Westerstr. 63, 24955
Harrislee übernommen.

Somit gelten alle nicht bezahlte Rechnung als nichtig.

Bereits bezahlte Gelder werden direkt an die Firma Mobile Premium Credits Ltd. weitergeleitet.

Für weitere Informationen steht Ihnen die Firma Mobile Credits Ltd. unter folgenden Kontaktdaten sicherlich gerne zu Verfügung.

Mobile Premium Credits LTD.
Westerstr. 63
D - 24955 Harrislee

Tel.: +49 (0)1805 004 148 9 (0,12Cent/Mi

[email protected]


Wir danken für Ihr Verständnis und verbleiben 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihre ifv GmbH



also wieder arsche oder???


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				unreal schrieb:
			
		

> ...also wieder arsche oder???


Wie meinen?

Der Ablauf ist durchaus nachzuvollziehen. Jede Zuschrift löst offensichtlich automatisch die selbe Rückmeldung aus.


----------



## sege (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

hi,

nach dem heutigen schock von dieser ifv gmbh dachte ich mir, ich muss mich hier mal anmelden...
hab heute auch ne rechnung von ifv bekommen und auf die antwort auch diese mail wie unreal.
habe denn mal gleich an [email protected] geschrieben und bekam prompt ne fehler mail von MAILER_DEAMON (oder wie auch immer der heißt)

deiner these mit dem automatischen antworten, wenn die mail addresse in der db steht muss ich widersprechen. ich habe eine andere mail addresse verwendet als die, mit der ich mich angemeldet habe und es kam trotzdem die antwort !

mfg,

sege


----------



## unreal (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

ich meinte wieder verarsche....

also sollte ich auf keinen fall die rechnung bezahlen...so lange sich die Mobile Premium Credits Ltd. meldet und nochmals das geld verlangt. welches ich auch nicht bezahle da tricky [...] ist!:wall: 

gruß

ps habe auch andere email benutzt


_Keine solchen bösen Worte benutzen! - Heiko_


----------



## sege (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

ich bezahls noch aus nem anderen grund nicht: ich hab gekündigt


----------



## Reisi (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Bei mir ist zuerst eine neue Rechnung gekommen von den ifv-Typen...obwohl ich bei tricky gekündigt habe^^
Danach  (10h später) ne Mail wo drinnen steht:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Hiermit teilen wir Ihnen mit, das wir den Vertrag mit der Firma Mobile Premium Credits Ltd. aufgelöst haben.
Die Abrechnung wird nun wieder von der Firma Mobile Premium Credits Ltd. in Westerstr. 63, 24955 Harrislee übernommen.

Somit gelten alle nicht bezahlte Rechnungen als nichtig.

Bereits bezahlte Gelder werden direkt an die Firma Mobile Premium Credits Ltd. weitergeleitet.

Für weitere Informationen steht Ihnen die Firma Mobile Credits Ltd. unter folgenden Kontaktdaten sicherlich gerne zu Verfügung.

Mobile Premium Credits LTD.
Westerstr. 63
D - 24955 Harrislee

Tel.: +49 (0)1805 004 148 9 (0,12Cent/Min.)

[email protected]


Wir danken für Ihr Verständnis und verbleiben 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihre ifv GmbH        

Sehr sinnvoll von denen:scherzkeks:


----------



## goku_san (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo, 

ich bin auch auf die Reingefallen, habe auch vergeblich versucht zu Kündigen.

Heute Morgen habe ich auch diese Mail von der Firma bekommen. Darauf habe ich gleich geantwortet und jetzt auch die komische Mail bekommen. 

Ich denke einfach mal die Firma hat da zu viel mails bekommen und damit sind die nicht fertig geworden. 

Ich zahle auf jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				goku_san schrieb:
			
		

> ...auch die komische Mail bekommen.



Wieso eigentlich komisch? Du scheinst mit der Vermutung, dass denen die Widersprüche zu viel geworden sind, richtig zu liegen - zumindest hat es so den Anschein hier. Nun teilen sie allen, die sich per E-Mail melden, mit, dass sie die Forderung für den Anbieter von tricky.at nicht weiter verfolgen - man hat sich schlichtweg getrennt.

Blöd ist es für die jenigen gelaufen, die an  ifv bezahlt haben, da diese Gelder wohl nicht zurück an den Überweiser sondern an den tricky geschickt werden.


----------



## klauskinski (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Moin,

also ich bin ja der Meinung man sollte das nochmal bei Pro 7 und dieser Bizz-Sendung publik machen, denn dieser ifv24 GmbX dürfte wohl auch nicht entgangen sein, daß diese tricky-Geschichte halblegal bzw. "illegal" (?) war. Wenn die dann trotzdem versuchen, die Gelder für O(H)WE(H)SEN einzutreiben, dann müssten die meines Erachtens auch belangt werden, da sie trotz Wissens um das strafrechtlich relevante Verhalten dieses [] mit daran verdienen woll(t)en. Ich bin echt so wütend, ich würde am liebsten nach H. fahren und dem die Eier abreißen. *sorry für OT aber dem ist so...

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				klauskinski schrieb:
			
		

> ... strafrechtlich relevante Verhalten dieses []...


Hat das schon mal ein Gericht festgestellt?


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				klauskinski schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> also ich bin ja der Meinung man sollte das nochmal bei Pro 7 und dieser Bizz-Sendung publik machen, denn dieser ifv24 GmbX dürfte wohl auch nicht entgangen sein, daß diese tricky-Geschichte halblegal bzw. "illegal" (?) war. Wenn die dann trotzdem versuchen, die Gelder für O(H)WE(H)SEN einzutreiben, dann müssten die meines Erachtens auch belangt werden, da sie trotz Wissens um das strafrechtlich relevante Verhalten dieses [] mit daran verdienen woll(t)en. Ich bin echt so wütend, ich würde am liebsten nach H. fahren und dem die Eier abreißen. *sorry für OT aber dem ist so...


Ich würde sagen "potentiell strafrechtlich relevante Verhalten".
Es gibt sehr viele Angebote in der Grauzone, die zwar schlicht eine Unverschämtheit sind, strafrechtlich sind die aber oft im grünen Bereich.


----------



## klauskinski (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich denke nicht, daß es bisher von einem Gericht wurde. Aber für mich ist es das, auch wenn die Gesetze anderes sagen. Deswegen hatte ich aber auch oben illegal mit Gänsefüßen und Fragezeichen in Klammer gesetzt. Zudem hat er es ja erst im nachhinein zu einer "ganz" legalen Sache gemacht, indem er die AGB und das Outfit der Seite änderte. Das die Gesetzgebung da so arg hinterherhängt. Bei jedem falschen Furz oder Hundehaufen kommt Dir der ****staat sofort mit Verbot und bedroht Dich. Aber wenn irgendwelche [ edit] mit falschen Versprechungen gutgläubige Menschen um Ihr hart erarbeitetes (oder was auch immer) Geld ....Aber ich reg mich schon wieder sinnlos auf wegen so einem [edit] ...

_editiert modaction _


----------



## haselmaus (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

naja , nun habe ich auch eine email erhalten, in der sich die die Firma ifv GmbH [[email protected]]von tricky gelöst hat!:scherzkeks: 

na was sagt uns das....


Ich für meinen Teil [.........] auf nichts und rein gar nichts was kommt jemals eine Zahlung zu leisten...

warten wir mal ab was noch kommt LOL

_Teil eines Satzes sicherheitshalber entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## gamebuster1978 (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Also ich habe gestern bzw. heute diese MAil bekommen. Ich dacht ifv hätte sich getrennt von tricky

Sehr geehrter Herr xxx, 

Wir sind nur beauftragt im Namen der Firma Mobile Premium Credits LTD die Rechnung zu stellen. 
Für Rückfragen wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an die Firma unter der Rufnummer 01805 004 14 xx (12Cent/Min.). 


Laut den von der Firma Mobile Premium Credits LTD (tricky.at) zu Verfügung 
gestellten Daten haben Sie auf der Internetseite tricky.at durch das explizite 
Setzen eines Hakens die Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiert. 


Aus diesen geht hervor, daß Sie ein kostenpflichtiges Account abschließen. 
Als Gegenwert haben Sie den uneingeschränkten Zugang der Datenbank von 
tricky.at erhalten, in welcher Ihnen Gutscheine im Wert von mind. 200€ zu Verfügung stehen. 

Um ausschließen zu können, daß sich eine dritte Person mit Ihren Daten angemeldet hat, 
wurden diverse Sicherheits-Checks durchgeführt wie unter anderem die speicherung Ihrer IP 
Adresse 84.61.19.127 welche Sie eindeutig identifiziert. 
Dies sind eindeutige Beweise, die wir im Streitfall nutzen werden. 



Zudem wurde Ihnen eine Email mit Aktivierungscode an Ihre Email Adresse 
[email protected] gesendet, welchen Sie durch anklicken des Hyperlinks 
in der Email bestätigt haben. 

Ein Widerruf in der gesetzlichen Frist von 14 Tagen bis zum 21.02.2006 erfolgte nicht. 

Wir möchten Sie bitten den Betrag auf das in der Rechnung angegebene 
Konto zu überweisen. Nur so können Sie weitere Mahn / Inkasso-Kosten vermeiden. 




Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Ihr Support Team 
ifv GmbH


---- gxx<[email protected]> wrote ---- 


Hallo,

ich finde es echt klasse, daß tricky.at Sie damit beauftragt hat  das Geld zu bekommen. Ich habe mehrere Mails an den support geschrieben und nie eine Antwort bekommen. Jetzt( 3 Monate später) bekomme ich diese Mail? 

Ich warte immer noch auf einen Bestätigung von tricky wegen meines Wiederufs. Ich habe diese Seite nicht ein 2tes mal betreten und bin vom Service der Firma helauf begeistert. Ist natürlich klasse, daß ich meine Mails nicht 3 Monate aufhebe...

xx
----- Original Message ----- 
From: ifv GmbH 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Tuesday, May 16, 2006 8:30 PM
Subject: Rechnung


Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

Sie haben sich am 07.02.2006 bei Tricky.at angemeldet. Wir sind beauftragt von der Firma Mobile Premium Credits LTD (Westerstr.63, 24955 Harrislee)  die offenen Forderungen laut Vereinbarung vom 07.02.2006 einzuziehen.

Wie vertraglich vereinbart, berechnen wir Ihnen für die Einrichtung eines Accounts einmalig 120,- Euro mit welchem Sie Zugriff auf eine regelmäßig aktualisierte Liste von Gutscheinen erhalten haben.

Der offene Betrag in Höhe von 120,00 Euro ist innerhalb von 7 Tagen auf das Konto der ifv GmbH zu überweisen mit Ihrer Rechnungsnummer als Verwendungszweck.

Rechnungsbetrag ( Brutto ): 120,00 EURO
Rechnungsnummer: mpc06-10331

Bank: Dresdner Bank
Empfänger: ifv GmbH
Kontonr: 738 218 203
BLZ: 505 800 05
IBAN: DE30 5058 0005 0738 2182 03
SWIFT-BIC: DRES DE FF 517

Wir möchten Sie bitten die Rechnung bis zum 23.05.2006 auszugleichen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

ifv GmbH
Gießener Straße 9
63128 Dietzenbach
Deutschland

Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Lilly007 (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				unreal schrieb:
			
		

> habe heute eine rechnung bekommen vin ifv...
> und darauf geantworten mit dem text "hallo" nur so wollte mal testen was passiert. und nach max einer min bekomme ich:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinalein (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Lilly007 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Hiermit teilen wir Ihnen mit, das wir den Vertrag mit der Firma Mobile Premium Credits Ltd. aufgelöst haben.
> Die Abrechnung wird nun wieder von der Firma Mobile Premium Credits Ltd. in Westerstr. 63, 24955
> ...


----------



## maxm (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Das würde mich jetzt auch interessieren... wer kennts sich den in dem gebiet aus?

Grúß maxm


----------



## Lady-lu (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				tinalein schrieb:
			
		

> Also diese e-mail habe ich gestern auch bekommen. *Heißt das jetzt dass wir uns alle keinen stress mehr machen brauchen weil die rechnungen ohnehin nichtig sind?*
> 
> Ich habe gerade herausgefunden, dass man diese mail als anwort bekommt, egal was man denen schreibt


Ich habe  der ifv gestern auch eine Kopie von meiner Kündigungsmail geschickt, keinerlei Anwort bekommen, mir ist das jetzt aber auch langsam zu blöd wie schon erwähnt habe ich meinen Anwalt eingeschalet bin im Rechtschutz, habe zwar 150.- Euro selbsbeteiligung aber lieber den Anwalt das Geld geben als solch einer []....... Halte Euch auf den laufenden wenn ich was neues vom Anwalt höre.

*[Virenscanner: Ein "Wort" entfernt]*


----------



## maxm (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

des wäre nett von dir. Ist bei mir das erste mal das ich in so ne lage bin.

Gruß Max M.


----------



## Lilly007 (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

auf jedenfall sollte man  diese mail gut aufbewahren und abwarten
was als nächstes kommt.
Ein Fernsehsender hat sich bereits am 14.03.06  in einer Sendung mit dem 
Thema "Die dreiste Abzocke mit den MP3-Player" befasst und an den
Pranger gestellt .Danach war erst einmal Ruhe.
Nun lebt diese Sache wieder auf.  Die Abzocker geben einfach nicht auf.


----------



## DATALUX (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo 

ich habe, wie wahrscheinlich noch einige tausend, die gleiche E-MAIL erhalten.
Ich denke das ist der nächste Versuch. 
Einzige Möglichkeit bleibt wahrscheinlich: Mitmachen bei der Sammelanzeige in Hamburg wegen versuchten Betruges.

Briefe per Einschreiben kommen nicht angenommen zurück (erster Umlauf).
Ich werde nochmal einen Briefe mit Kopie per Einschreiben/Rückschein und FAX zwecks endgüliger Datenlöschung schreiben, wahrscheinlich ohne Erfolg,  aber solange der Staat nichts gegen solche offensichtlichen [edit]  macht müssen wir halt die AGB´s immer gründlich durchlesen.

Gruß Chris

_aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort gelöscht, das "Kleingedruckte" 
genannt Nutzungsbedingungen, sollte gelesen und  beachtet werden
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php 
modaction _


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				DATALUX schrieb:
			
		

> Mitmachen bei der Sammelanzeige in Hamburg wegen versuchten Betruges.


Woher stammt dieses* Gerücht*?





			
				DATALUX schrieb:
			
		

> ... in Hamburg ...


:gaehn:



			
				DATALUX schrieb:
			
		

> ....wahrscheinlich ohne Erfolg, aber solange der Staat nichts gegen solche [ ] macht müssen wir halt die AGB´s immer gründlich durchlesen.


Wozu sind deiner Meinung nach eigentlich die AGB da?


----------



## tinalein (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				DATALUX schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> ich habe, wie wahrscheinlich noch einige tausend, die gleiche E-MAIL erhalten.
> Ich denke das ist der nächste Versuch.




was heißt da der nächse versuch? also ich versteh das so wies da steht, nämlich dass alle vorhergehenden rechnungen nichtig sind. oder meinst du wir bekommen einfach neue?


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				DATALUX schrieb:
			
		

> Mitmachen bei der Sammelanzeige in Hamburg wegen versuchten Betruges.


Eine Sammelanzeige gibt es ebensowenig wie eine Sammelklage 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


> Sammelverfahren
> Ein solches Verfahren kennt das deutsche Recht. Es handelt sich, darum dass eine Staatsanwaltschaft mehrere Ermittlungsverfahren zu einem zusammenlegt und unter einem Aktenzeichen führt. Es ist die Bündelung mehrerer notwendigen Ermittlungsverfahren zu einem.


das ist aber Sache der Staatsanwaltschaft 

cp


----------



## Zauberjule (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Vielleicht interessiert es ja. 

Habe gestern eine Mahnung über die 120 Euro bekommen und mit Hinweis auf  

Amtsgericht München, Urt.v. 25.07.2005 (Az: 163 C 13423/05).

Wenn ein Anbieter aufgrund der Gestaltung seiner Homepage nicht davon ausgehen darf, dass der Kunde mit einer Anmeldung ein kostenpflichtiges Abo eingehen möchte, dann kann sich der Verbraucher darauf berufen, dass kein Vertrag geschlossen wurde.

Die Zahlung verweigert. 
Das war die Antwort: 

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Hiermit teilen wir Ihnen mit, das wir den Vertrag mit der Firma Mobile Premium Credits Ltd. aufgelöst haben.

Die Abrechnung wird nun wieder von der Firma Mobile Premium Credits Ltd. in Westerstr. 63, 24955 Harrislee übernommen.

Somit gelten alle nicht bezahlte Rechnungen als nichtig.

Bereits bezahlte Gelder werden direkt an die Firma Mobile Premium Credits Ltd. weitergeleitet.

Wir können Ihnen über die Firma auch keine weiteren Fragen und Auskünfte erteilen.
Für Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte ausschliesslich direkt an die Firma MPC.


Mobile Premium Credits LTD.
Westerstr. 63
D - 24955 Harrislee

Tel.: +49 (0)1805 004 148 9 (0,12Cent/Min.)

[email protected]


Wir danken für Ihr Verständnis und verbleiben 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihre ifv GmbH


----------



## Teleton (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hmm ob dies hier der Hintergrund ist?


			
				§1 Rechtsberatungsgesetz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Besorgung fremder Rechtsangelegenheiten, einschließlich ... der Einziehung fremder ... Forderungen, darf geschäftsmäßig ...nur von Personen betrieben werden, denen dazu von der zuständigen Behörde die Erlaubnis erteilt ist.


----------



## arisparis (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo!

habe natürlich auch nach einigen monaten jetzt die Mail von der ifv GmbH bekommen, allerdings 8 stunden später an diesem tag (17.5.) erreichte mich die andere Maill, dass die ifv GmbH die zusammenarbeit mit tricky.at beendet hat!

nun ist meine frage:

haben die mit ihrer zweiten Mail die aufforderung, dass ich nun "wieder" zu zahlen habe, nicht irgendwie wieder zurückgenommen? denn sie fordern ja auf das geld auf das ifv GmbH konto zu überweisen, aber ifv GmbH hat nichtsmehr mit tricky.at am hut!
sprich aus - und - wird +?
sprich alles beim alten jetzt wieder?


zweite frage:

die ifv GmbH erwähnte noch in der 1. mail:



> Ein Widerruf in der gesetzlichen Frist von 14 Tagen bis zum 15.03.2006 erfolgte nicht.





stimmt, aber ich schrieb damals (nachher) folgendes zu denen:



> hiermit widerrufe ich den mit Ihnen (Rechnungsnummer xyz) geschlossenen Vertrag. Aufgrund einer nicht gesetzeskonformen Widerrufsbelehrung steht mir ein uneingeschränktes Rücktrittsrecht zu, welches ich hiermit in Anspruch nehme.
> 
> Alternativ und zusätzlich verweigere ich die Zahlung des geforderten Betrages in Höhe von €120 ebenfalls, weil die Zahlungsverpflichtung mir bei Vertragsabschluß nicht bekannt gemacht wurde und nur in einem für mich als Kunden überraschenden Artikel Ihrer AGB auftaucht.



ist doch ok so oder?


----------



## Zauberjule (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				arisparis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> haben die mit ihrer zweiten Mail die aufforderung, dass ich nun "wieder" zu zahlen habe, nicht irgendwie wieder zurückgenommen?


 
Ich seh das so. Und werde an niemanden zahlen


----------



## Wembley (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

@arisparis

zu Frage 1: Es dürfte in der Tat nur ein sehr kurzes Zwischenspiel gewesen sein. Die Situation dürfte jetzt die gleiche sein wie z. B. vor einer Woche.

zu Frage 2: Darauf dürfen wir dir leider wegen des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes keine direkte Antwort geben. Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass du dich schon über die Thematik informiert hast. Trotzdem kann es nie schaden, diese allgemeine Zusammenfassung Online-Abos betreffend (wo es unter anderem auch eine Abschnitt über das Widerrufsrecht gibt) durchzulesen. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, dass du den Link noch nicht kennen solltest. Sonst profitieren andere davon, die hier fleißig mitlesen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## arisparis (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

optimal, also hab ich weiterhin nichts zu fürchten


----------



## gamebuster1978 (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Habe soeben dieses bekommen

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit möchten wir uns bei Ihnen für die Unannehmlichkeiten, für die von uns versendete
Rechnung der Firma Mobile Premium Credits Ltd. in aller Form entschuldigen.

siehe auch: http://www.ifv24.de/klarstellung.mpc.ltd.pdf


Wir hatten mit der Firma Mobile Premium Credits Ltd. einen Dienstleistungsvertrag, über die
Erstellung von Rechnungen und die Verwaltung und Abrechnung der eingehenden Gelder
abgeschlossen.

Nachdem wir von zahlreichen Kunden nähere Informationen über den Sachverhalt
bekommen haben, wurde von uns der Vertrag sofort und fristlos gekündigt.

Sollten Sie bereits eine Zahlung auf unser Konto geleistet haben, werden wir diese an die
Firma Mobile Premium Credits Ltd. weiterleiten, welche Sie wie folgt erreichen können.

Mobile Premium Credits Ltd. - Westerstr. 63 - D 24955 Harrislee
Tel.: +49 (0) 1805 004 148 9 (0,12Cent/Min.) - kontakt @ tricky.at

Bei Fragen bzgl. Tricky.at und alles im Zusammenhang wenden Sie sich bitte direkt und
ausschließlich an die Firma Mobile Premium Credits Ltd. – Wir können Ihnen hierbei leider
nicht weiterhelfen, da wir nur beauftragt waren die Abrechnung zu übernehmen.

Wir bedauern, Ihnen dadurch Umständlichkeiten bereitet zu haben.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
i. A. B. [...]
ifv GmbH
_____________________________
Giessenerstr. 9
63128 Dietzenbach
support @ ifv24.de
Tel.:+49 (0) 1805 88 550 57 (0,12€/Min)
Fax:+49 (0) 1805 88 555 16 (0,12€/Min)

_[Name entfernt, Links inaktiviert. (bh)]_


----------



## Morgana (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ja das habe ich auch bekommen.
Na hoffen wir mal das jetzt schluss ist damit! [] sind das.

MOD: Ein Wort entfernt


----------



## Lilly007 (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Morgana schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das habe ich auch bekommen.
> Na hoffen wir mal das jetzt schluss ist damit! [] sind das.
> 
> MOD: Ein Wort entfernt


Hallo,
ich schließe mich hier an.Auch ich habe von dem Ink.Büro
das gleiche Schreiben bekommen.
Hoffen wir das nun endlich Schluß ist mit diesem Theater.

freundliche Grüße
Lilly


----------



## Nian (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Lilly007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffen wir das nun endlich Schluß ist mit diesem Theater.
> 
> freundliche Grüße
> Lilly




nööö noch lange nicht,ich habe heute folgendes bekommen (naja nachrichten dauern immer ne weile bis sie wo ankommen ,in die schweiz scheints noch nicht vorgedrungen zu sein,das mit tricky)


Sehr Geehrte 
Wir sind beauftragt von der Firma Mobile Premium Credits LTD (Tricky.at) den Mahnvorgang der IFV GmbH fortzusetzen und die offene Forderung vom 09.02.2006 einzuziehen.

Wie vertraglich vereinbart, berechnen wir Ihnen für die Einrichtung eines Accounts einmalig 120,- Euro mit welchem Sie Zugriff auf eine regelmäßig aktualisierte Liste von Gutscheinen erhalten haben. Da noch keine Zahlung von Ihnen eingegangen ist, berechnen wir 3,55 Euro Mahngebühren.

Ein Widerruf in der gesetzlichen Frist von 14 Tagen bis zum 23.02.2006 erfolgte nicht.

ALLE weiteren Informationen über Ihre Anmeldung entnehmen Sie bitte der Rechnung im Anhang.

Der offene Betrag in Höhe von 123,55 Euro ist innerhalb von 14 Tagen auf das Konto der [........] zu überweisen mit Ihrer Rechnungsnummer als Verwendungszweck.

Rechnungsbetrag ( Brutto ): 123,55 EURO
Rechnungsnummer: [.......]

Bank: Walliser Kantonalbank
Empfänger: [.......]
[.........]

Wir möchten Sie bitten die Rechnung bis zum 08.06.2006 auszugleichen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

[.........]
Englisch-Gruß-Str. 44
3902 Glis
Schweiz

[........]



kommt das nur mir so vor oder ist das so?? immer der gleiche text????

_Mailadresse und persönliche Daten gelöscht. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. MOD/BR_


----------



## Nian (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

ups*rotwerd  sorry :-(


----------



## gamebuster1978 (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

was macht ihr jetzt? Haben den gemailt und gesagt,daß ich mit der nächsten Mahnung refhtliche Schritte einleiten werde


----------



## Migo (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich habe heute auch dieses Mail von dieses Mail mit der ersten Mahnung von dieser [.....] Finance bekommen und den Mahngebühren. Würd mich auch mal interessieren, was ihr alle nun dagegen macht, all die, die das auch bekommen haben. Weiterhin nicht beachten und drauf hoffen, daß die es in den nächsten Tagen auch merken werden was hier für ein [edit]  läuft genau wie die IFV?

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## sege (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

ich hab denen auf die mahnung mal zurückgeschrieben und nach ner kontaktmöglichkeit zu tricky.at gefragt....

noch keine antwort.

ich habe den verdacht, dass es sich bei ifv und [......] um fake firmen handelt (entschuldigung an die beiden firmen, wenn ich falsch liege !) die internet seiten sind ähnlich aufgebaut (nur ihre addresse drauf) hat jemand nen näheren anhaltspunkt ?

_Wort editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## worldmiracles (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo!

Habe diese Mail heute ebenfalls bekommen. Ich werde weiterhin nicht bezahlen.
Grund: Mahnungen etc. sind nur "Angstmachereien". Und so wird erhofft, dass gewisse Kunden noch noch den Betrag bezahlen werden.

*Rechtlich gesehen muss man erst auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid reagieren und Widerspruch einlegen!*

Und diesen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kann kein Inkassobüro ausstellen.

Wird ein ein Rechtsbüro eingeschaltet, so muss der Gläubiger (in dem Fall die Firma hinter Tricky.at) etwa 150 Euro (pro Schuldner) bezahlen. Diese werden erst dann auf den Schuldner übergewälzt, wenn bei einem gerichtlichen Verfahren der Gläubiger Recht erhält (Was hier jedoch kaum zu erwarten ist).

Aus diesem Grund: Mails und Mahnungen unbedingt speichern, damit man bei einem allfälligen Rechtsvorschlag auch einige Belege in der Hand hält.

Falls jemand weiter Informationen dazu hat bin ich dankbar!

Gruss
[email protected]


----------



## MrOrange (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

So, erstmal hallo an alle Anwesenden...*g*...ich bin ganz neu in diesem Thema und einigermassen von den Socken, was bisher schon passiert ist und wielange das Ganze schon läuft.

Ich bin heute durch Zufall...ok es war Langeweile bzw. Zeitüberbrückung...im Spam-Ordner des Onlinezugangs meiner Emailadresse auf die Mail gestossen von [......] Finance - siehe den Eintrag von Nian - und habe erstmal versucht das Ganze zu verstehen. (Zur Erklärung: meine Mails werden vom Provider schon ausgesiebt, bevor sie in meinem Outlook landen und ich schau da alle Jubeljahre mal rein, könnte ja doch was echtes dazwischen sein). Da in diesem Spam-Ordner alle Spams der letzten Wochen gespeichert sind, habe ich den Kram mal durchforstet und noch die Mail gefunden von der ifv GmbH, wo die sich für Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen usw. Eine Ursprungsrechnung kann ich da allerdings nicht mehr finden und auch sonst keine Hinweise auf tricky.at oder mp3 player oder sonst was. Da die meine Daten haben, muss ich wohl am 08.02., laut der schlecht gemachten Rechnung von [......], auch auf diese Geschichte reingefallen sein - erinnere mich allerdings überhaupt nicht daran. Wie dem auch sei, ich habe jetzt weder irgendwelche Widerrufe geschrieben oder versendet noch sonst irgendwas gemacht, da ich ja wie gesagt erst heute von der ganzen Story erfahre.

Sollte ich jetzt noch irgendwas in der Sache unternehmen, lohnt sich das überhaupt, da ich hier von mehreren gelesen habe, dass da eh keine Antwort kommt usw...oder was sollte man ansonsten für SChritte einleiten?! Ist ja schließlich ne Mahnung die wir da heute bekommen haben! Also zahlen werde ich sicher nichts, aber auf Stress hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust...ganz schön ärgerlich...

Gibts denn schon von irgendjemandem was Neues in dieser Sache?! Irgendwo irgendwas erreicht oder angestrebt?!

_Wort editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## steffn (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

tach!
ich hatte mich auch im februar bei tricky angemeldet, als ichs bemerkt hab hab ich sofort ne mail geschrieben, aber keine antwort...
dann dachte ich, die sache sei erledigt, bis dann die ifv mit der inkassoforderung kam. aber aufgrund meiner minderjährigkeit, und weil meine eltern nicht zugestimmt haben, ist der vertrag damit schwebend unwirksam... 
naja, das hab ich dann dem ifv unternehmen auch geantwortet, die mich dann von der liste runternahmen. das war noch 3 tage bevor diese andere klarstellung kam...
dann dachte ich bis heute, damit ists erledigt (ich hab ja auch direkt nocheinmal ne mail an tricky geschrieben dass ich halt minderjährig bin und der vertrag schwebend unwirksam is und so....)
und heute das nächste inkasso unternehmen :wall: 
ich dachte ich guck nicht richtig..
nun hab ich denen wieder geantwortet dass sie das vergessen können, (gut dass ich noch nicht volljährig bin)

naja... mal sehen, wann dann das nächste inkassounternehmen kommen wird...
aber wenigstens antworten die mir, bei tricky wurde wohl noch keine meiner mails gelesen...

ich werde auf jeden fall NICHTS bezahlen, mal sehen wie weit die gehen werden..


mfg steffn


----------



## Migo (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Mich würde ja mal interessieren, was aus den Anzeigen geworden ist, die einige Leute bereits vor 2 Monaten erstattet haben. Ansonsten kann ich mich MrOrange nur anschließen, dieses Mail heute von dieser [.......] hat mich schon wieder mächtig beeindruckt. Ich möchte das zwar auch nicht zahlen und sehe es nicht ein, nur andererseits habe ich keine Lust auf noch mehr Streß. Und wie oben geschrieben sind 150 € für den Schuldner fällig, wenn er rechtliche Schritte einleitet, und die wird er sich dann von seinen Gläubigern auch wiederholen, dann sind wir schon bei 273,55€, mehr als das doppelte. Ohne Zinsen und Zinseszins und weiterer Bearbeitungsgebühren. Und ich habe auch keine Lust darauf, daß irgendwann der Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Tür steht und wegen diesem [...] mein Auto oder was auch immer pfänden will. 

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn ich das ganze jetzt der Polizei übergebe? Muß ich dann erstmal nicht zahlen bis die Ermittlungen abgeschlossen sind oder bleibt das Zahlungsziel?

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Migo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn ich das ganze jetzt der Polizei übergebe? Muß ich dann erstmal nicht zahlen bis die Ermittlungen abgeschlossen sind oder bleibt das Zahlungsziel?



Es bleibt! Die Polizei greift in zivile Belange i. d. R. nicht ein und es ist definitv nicht deren Aufgabe, das Rechnungswesen zwischen Forderungssteller und -gegner zu bewältigen.


----------



## Santana (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Migo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute auch dieses Mail von dieses Mail mit der ersten Mahnung von dieser [....] Finance bekommen und den Mahngebühren. Würd mich auch mal interessieren, was ihr alle nun dagegen macht, all die, die das auch bekommen haben. Weiterhin nicht beachten und drauf hoffen, daß die es in den nächsten Tagen auch merken werden was hier für ein [edit]  läuft genau wie die IFV?
> 
> _aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _



Genauso mache ich das auch, nachdem ich heute von [......]-Finance auch ne Mahnung bekommen habe: nämlich rein gar nichts. Ich warte mal ab und werde mich wenn nötig, mit allen rechtlichen Mitteln dagegen wehren. Strafanzeigen gegen Tricky.at laufen ja schon....Santana

_Wort editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## kalikiana (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ein Tipp an die, denen die Mail und die Website noch nicht zweifelhaft genug sind:

Schaut euch nur mal die Adresse an, die auf der Website von [...] steht. Mal eben [...] und ihr findet folgende Seiten mit dem gleichen Inhaber:

[...]

_[Werbung und Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Nian schrieb:
			
		

> Englisch-Gruß-Str. 44 3902 Glis Schweiz



Der hat ja eine seltsame Adresse:

Bei der "Englisch-Gruss-Str. 44" scheint es sich um die "Bettmeralp" "Zum Altu Gadu (.....)" zu handeln: http://www.datacomm.ch/r.williner/favorite.htm

_Name editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Da gibts ja diesen komischen Namen dort (B*M*)
Schaut mal seinen openbc-Eintrag an.
Diesmal hab ich das gespeichert 
(Kennt jemand die dort erwähnte K*I*???)


----------



## Chris1977 (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo alle zusammen,
Ich bin leider auch einer derjenigen, die darauf reingefallen sind.

Nun meine Frage:

Ist es eigentlich rechtens eine Mahnung von einem Inkasso-Büro per E-Mail zu versenden??
Muß das nicht schriftlich per Post mit Stempel und Unterschrift erfolgen??

MfG

Chris


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Nian schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und? Jemand mit gleichem nachnamen ist dort Gärtner
Quelle: directories.ch
Und es ist doch immer der Gärtner!


----------



## kalikiana (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

_Ein Mod hat des Sinn meines letzten Beitrags offensichtlich nicht verstanden. Deshalb hier nochmal ein Tipp ohne Links und Namen._

Gebt mal bei Google den Namen der Firma aus der sog. Mahnung ein, welcher auch auf deren Website zu finden ist. Dann werdet Ihr sehen, dass der Name auch im Impressum von Erotikseiten und Bannertausch zu finden ist.

_[Der Mod hat vermutlich die NUBs begriffen. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Bettmeralp


Am Aletschgletscher - kann gut sein, dass ich dort zu meiner alljährlichen Aletschwaldwanderung zu Pfingsten mal vorbei schaue. Diese Gegend kenne ich wie meine Westentasche - was großes wird dort nicht zu erwarten sein.


----------



## Morgana (24 Mai 2006)

*So jetzt hab ich ne neue mail bekommen*

Das finde ich eine riesengroße frechheit


Sehr geehrter Herr [...],

Wir sind beauftragt von der Firma Mobile Premium Credits LTD (Tricky.at) den Mahnvorgang fortzusetzen und die offene Forderung vom 20.02.2006 einzuziehen.

Wie vertraglich vereinbart, berechnen wir Ihnen für die Einrichtung eines Accounts einmalig 120,- Euro mit welchem Sie Zugriff auf eine regelmäßig aktualisierte Liste von Gutscheinen erhalten haben. Da noch keine Zahlung von Ihnen eingegangen ist, berechnen wir 3,55 Euro Mahngebühren.

Ein Widerruf in der gesetzlichen Frist von 14 Tagen bis zum 06.03.2006 erfolgte nicht.

ALLE weiteren Informationen über Ihre Anmeldung entnehmen Sie bitte der Rechnung im Anhang.

Der offene Betrag in Höhe von 123,55 Euro ist innerhalb von 14 Tagen auf das Konto der [...] zu überweisen mit Ihrer Rechnungsnummer als Verwendungszweck.

Rechnungsbetrag ( Brutto ): 123,55 EURO
Rechnungsnummer: [...]

Bank: Walliser Kantonalbank
Empfänger: [...]
IBAN: CH7100765000E08548660
SWIFT-BIC: BCVSCH2LXXX

Wir möchten Sie bitten die Rechnung bis zum 08.06.2006 auszugleichen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

[...]
Englisch-Gruß-Str. 44
3902 Glis
Schweiz

Mail: [...]

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich verklausuliere hier noch was: Wer sich hier ein wenig auskennt in den Firmebeziehungen (ich nicht!), soll sich mal den openbc-Eintrag des Gärtners von der Alm anschauen. 
mehr sog I net


----------



## ChrisBerlin (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Darf ein Schweizer Inkassobüro überhaupt in Deutschland tätig werden?
Müssen die nicht irgendwie zugelassen sein?


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: So jetzt hab ich ne neue mail bekommen*



			
				Morgana schrieb:
			
		

> Das finde ich eine riesengroße frechheit
> 
> 
> 
> > Wir sind beauftragt von der Firma Mobile Premium Credits LTD (Tricky.at) den Mahnvorgang fortzusetzen und die offene Forderung vom 20.02.2006 einzuziehen.



Blöde Frage von mir hier an die deutschen Betroffenen: gibt diese [...] eigentlich zu erkennen, dass sie berechtigt ist, einen Inkassoauftrag gem. dem § 1 Rechtsberatungsgesetz duchführen zu können? Glaubt wirklich jemand, dass diese Forderung tatsächlich berechtigt ist? Ich nicht!

Nachtrag: ChrisBerlin siht das wohl genau so, wie ich.

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## gamebuster1978 (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

echt tolle Sache mit den [ edit] 

hier eine neue Mail

Sehr geehrter Herr T

Wir haben die Internetseite Tricky.at von unserer Rechtsabteilung 
überprüfen lassen. Das Ergebnis war, dass diese den aktuellen 
Rechtsnormen entspricht.

Sollte der Betrag nicht bis zum in der Rechnung angegebennen Zeitpunkt 
auf unserem Konto eintreffen werden wir die Forderung an unsere 
Rechtsabteilung weiterleiten.

Hochachtungsvoll,
Ihr [...] - Finance Team



> *Hallo,*
> ** 
> *bis in die Schweiz schient die [ edit]  noch nicht vorgedrungen 
> zu sein.*
> ** 
> *Ich werde hiermit zusagen, daß ich nicht zahlen werden*
> ** 
> *Sie sollten sich diesen Link mal anschauen und vielelicht den Vertag 
> mit tricky.at noch einmal überdenken.*
> ** 
> *Ich werde mit einer erneuten Mahnung zu meinem Anwalt gehen und 
> rechtliche Schritte einleiten*
> ** 
> *MfG A.T*
> **

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert, was jemand privat mailt ist uns egal  
aber nicht ,was hier veröffentlicht wird, modaction _


----------



## kalikiana (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Also ein Schweizer Unternehmen, das gleich mehrere völlig verschiedene Bereiche auf einmal abdeckt und keine Rechnung in druckbarer Auflösung bringt fordert Geld ohne Ansprechpartner? Klingt so vertrauenserweckend wie wenn ein rosa Nilpferd um halb vier nachts bei mir vor der Tür stünde und mich um eine Tasse Zucker böte...

Und interessant ist auch, dass das erste Inkasso-Unternehmen mit drei Buchstaben wohl nur den einen Vertragspartner hat, unter dem hier so Viele leiden. Denn auf eine kurze Mail, die ich unter einem veralteten Mailaccount und Gruß ohne Namen schrieb, kam ein Hinweis auf ein pdf-Dokument und die Bitte, nur noch mit der LTD in Kontakt zu treten.


----------



## derCondor (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

was ist denn ein "openbc-Eintrag"?


----------



## Reisi (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

die haben mir gerade mahnspesen verrechnet!!!
Wieder eine neue Firma aus der Schweiz!


----------



## ChrisBerlin (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

TRicky wird lästig. Ich bastle gerade an einer Strafanzeige


----------



## Reducal (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				ChrisBerlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bastle gerade an einer Strafanzeige


Wenn es um die E-Mails aus der Schweiz geht, dann doch gleich schriftlich hier hin:


> Kantonspolizei
> Überlandstr. 40
> 3900              Brig,            Schweiz


Die Schweizer dort sind sehr engagiert.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verklausuliere hier noch was: Wer sich hier ein wenig auskennt in den Firmebeziehungen (ich nicht!), soll sich mal den openbc-Eintrag des Gärtners von der Alm anschauen.
> mehr sog I net



....Vater Gärtner, [.......]

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10983&page=2

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## coriena (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo, habe gestern auch eine mail von der besagten schweizer inkassofirma bekommen. Angeblich ist da alles koscher und die haben das geprüft.

wie macht ihr weiter?

Habe erfahren das vom Amtsgericht Flensburg das Konto von der Trixky.at beschlagnahmt wurde.

Außerdem kann man online strafanzeige stellen bei der Polizei hamburg. werde mir das noch überlegen. Aber finde eine sammelklage vielelicht sinnvoller.

was meint ihr?

Habe nur an einer Umfarge teilgenommen....und dann so ein [...]. habe nix von einem vertrag gelesen...dachte eben es handelt sich nur um eine umfrage. 

An meine email war noch eine rechnung in pdf angehängt das ich einen link zur aktivierung angeklickt habe und die ID sichergestellt wurde. falls ich also nicht zahle und dagegen vorgehen würde, würden sie das immer nachweisen können das ich doch das ganze gemacht habe.... langsam fühle ich mich mehr als verarscht. habe eine mail an tricky geschrieben als ich die rechnung bekommen habe und natürlcih habe ich sie auch gleich nochmal per fax versendet aber habe nie eine antwort drauf bekommen. 

Gemäß § 5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz beginnt bei Geschäften im Fernabsatz
(dazu zählt auch das Internet) die Frist für das Rücktrittsrecht erst mit
Erhalt einer deutlich gestalteten Rechtsbelehrung über den Widerruf.
Gemäß § 5d Konsumentenschutzgesetz bedarf es einer schriftlichen Bestätigung
über das Rücktrittsrecht, die lediglich durch einen für den Verbraucher
verfügbaren dauerhaften Datenträger ersetzt werden kann.

Gibt es keine ausreichende Rücktrittsbelehrung, so verlängert sich die Frist
um 3 Monate ab Vertragsabschluss.

Im Klartext: die Rücktrittsfrist ist noch offen.

HIERMIT MACHE ICH VON MEINEM RÜCKTRITTSRECHT GEBRAUCH und WIEDERRUFE DEN VERTRAGSABSCHLUSS 

habe also 19.2. an der umfrage teilgenommen und am 6.3. die rechnung bekommen in der man mir gleich drohte wenn ich nich bezahle wird der anwalt eingeschaltet. Ich war nie wieder auf dieser seite habe angeblich auch ein passwort erhalten mit dem ich auf irgendwelche gutscheine zugreifen konnte aber habe das nie genutzt. hab also nie irgendwelche leistungen in anspruch genommen. Habe gleich am 6.3. einen wiederspruch gegen die rechnung eingelegt und eben laut besagten konsumentengesetz müsste damit der Rücktritt ja gültig sein. 

habe dann gestern noch eine mail an tricky.at mit einer weiteren rücktrittserklärung geschrieben und diesen auch an die schweizer inkassofirma geschickt wo folgendes drinnen stand:
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Ihrem Clienten ging heute folgende email von mir zu.

Ich wünsche das dies zu überprüfen und die Rechnungen als gegenstandslos
anzusehen. Die deutsche Rechtssprechung hat für solchen Betrug keine
Lücken offen. Der Verbraucher wird hier noch geschützt!

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!

Gemäß § 5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz beginnt bei Geschäften im Fernabsatz
(dazu zählt auch das Internet) die Frist für das Rücktrittsrecht erst mit
Erhalt einer deutlich gestalteten Rechtsbelehrung über den Widerruf.
Gemäß § 5d Konsumentenschutzgesetz bedarf es einer schriftlichen Bestätigung
über das Rücktrittsrecht, die lediglich durch einen für den Verbraucher
verfügbaren dauerhaften Datenträger ersetzt werden kann.

Gibt es keine ausreichende Rücktrittsbelehrung, so verlängert sich die Frist
um 3 Monate ab Vertragsabschluss.

Im Klartext: die Rücktrittsfrist ist noch offen.

HIERMIT MACHE ICH VON MEINEM RÜCKTRITTSRECHT GEBRAUCH und WIEDERRUFE DEN
VERTRAGSABSCHLUSS für folgende Verträge:

[...]

und

[...]

Sollte mein rechtmäßiger Rücktritt nicht angenommen werden, werde ich
meinen Anwalt informieren.


MfG

Wittmann

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Außerdem habe ich den verbraucherschutz informiert.

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## TiPrin (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo,
ich bin genau wegen tricky.at und der Suche nach ebenfalls Betroffenen auf dieser Seite gelandet. 
Ich habe keine Aktivierung des Accounts durchgeführt, schon gar nicht zu dem von tricky.at angeblich ermittelten Termin. Aber die Rechnung (nach Ablauf der angeblichen Widerrufsfrist) habe ich dann bekommen. 
Auf meine Nachfrage, um was es sich handele, mit gleichzeitigem Widerruf hüllte man sich dort in Schweigen. Statt dessen bekam ich vor ca. 1 Woche - 2 Monate später - eine Zahlungsaufforderung von einem deutschen Inkassobüro . Auf mein Schreiben mit der Androhung einen Anwalt einzuschalten, bekam ich dann ganz schnell (vor 3 Tagen) ein sogenanntes Klarstellungsschreiben, in dem sich dieses Inkassobüro von Mobile Premium distanzierte und erklärte, es habe den Vertrag fristlos gekündigt.
Damit schien die Sache für mich erledigt.
Aber gestern erhielt ich eine neue Mahnung - diesmal von einem schweizer Inkassounternehmen. Diese schlugen gleich EUR 3,55 Mahngebühr drauf. Und erklärten mir, über eine IP-Adresse, die sie für meine 'Anmeldung' ermittelt hätten, könnten sie nachweisen wer wann den Account aktiviert habe. Für den Fall, dass hierbei Betrug vorläge, drohten sie gleich mit der Rechtsabteilung. Bei Nichtzahlung soll innerhalb von 14 Tagen der Mahnbescheid ergehen.
Bleibt mir wohl doch nix anderes übrig, als zum Anwalt zu gehen. :wall: Gott sei Dank habe ich eine Rechtschutzversicherung.
FAZIT: Finger weg von tricky.at !!!


----------



## Reducal (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Quatsch, jetzt lies halt erstmal, was zuvor schon geschrieben wurde.


----------



## TiPrin (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es um die E-Mails aus der Schweiz geht, dann doch gleich schriftlich hier hin:
> Die Schweizer dort sind sehr engagiert.


Hallo,
da du die Adresse der schweizer Kantonspolizei hast, gehe ich davon aus, dass du auch schon dort Anzeige erstattet hast. Wie hast du diese formuliert? Ich könnte eine kleine Formulierungshilfe gebrauchen, damit ich mich auch dorthin wenden kann. Ich habe gestern den Brief von dem schweizer Inkassounternehmen bekommen...


----------



## Reducal (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hast du einen Brief oder eine E-Mail erhalten?

Ich selbst habe keine Anzeige erstattet, rate es aber an. Die Formulierung kannst du frei wählen, schreibe einfach:

"Strafanzeige, wegen aller in Frage kommenden Delikte"
Sachverhaltschilderung
Dreingabe der Schriftstücke (Kopie des Briefes oder ausgedruckte E-Mail)


----------



## paula58 (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Auch ich bin auf diese Anzeige am 10.03.06 reingefallen 
Wurde erst wieder aufmerksam als ich von der ....ifv GmbH...
eine Rechnung bekam mit der Aufforderung 120,00 Euro (120 in Ziffern geschrieben) für die Einrichtung eine Accounts zu zahlen.
Die Wiederrufszeit war demzufolge schon vorbei. Ich verfasste am 25.03.06denoch einen Wiederspruch welchen ich an folg. Adresse schickte [email protected]
Am gleichen Tag hatte ich diesen Wiederspruch per Mailer-DAEMON... wieder in meinem Postkasten.
Durch Zufall sah ich dann eine Senung im Fernsehen wo über diesn Fall berichtet wurde und dies wie hier shcon öfters geschrieben als böse Falle dagestellt wurde.
Also machte ich mir weiter keine Sorgen bis ich am 17.05.06 wieder Post 
hatte.
Darin steht das der Vertrag mit der Firma Mobile Credits aufgelöst wurde und nun wieder von der Firma Mobile Premium Credits Ltd. in Westerstr.63 , 24955 Harrislee übernommen wurde und
damit  alle nicht bezahlte Rechnungen als nichtig gelten.
Bereits gezahlte Gelder werden an die Firma Mobile Premium Credits weitergeleitet.
Auch dies beunruhigte mich nicht weiter und folg. Mail lies in mir erst recht keine Unruhe aufkommen.
In dieser Mail vom 21.05.06 wurde sich in aller Form für alle Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigt.
Nun aber der Hammer, heute am 25.05.06 kam die 1. Mahnung dieser Firma wo ich aufgefordert werde den aussenstehenden Betrag von 120,00 Euro plus Mahngebühren von 3,55 Euro also gesamt 123,55 Euro  bis zum 9.06.06 auf eine Schweizer Bank einzuzahlen.
Wie soll ich mich nun verhalten? Ich habe keine Lust diesen Betrag auch nur ansatzweise zuzahlen.
Wer kann mir weiterhelfen? Wie soll ich mich verhalten?

mfg Paula


----------



## coriena (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

aja hier noch der link
_
Link vorsichtshalber entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				paula58 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich mich nun verhalten? Ich habe keine Lust diesen Betrag auch nur ansatzweise zuzahlen.
> Wer kann mir weiterhelfen? Wie soll ich mich verhalten?


1) Lies dir das durch: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
2) Lies dir, wie unter anderem in Punkt 1 empfohlen, den Thread, in dem du gerade gepostet hast, durch. Die Historie, die dir ja bekannt ist, noch einmal vor Augen führend. Vor allem die Einträge auf den letzten Seiten (neue Situation, neue "Geldhabenwoller" etc.)
3) Schau dir diese hervorragenden allgemeinen Hinweise an: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935 Es ist zwar kein "echtes" Abo, wie sonst viele hier, aber aus diesem Thread kann man sehr viel mitnehmen, denn man lernt viel über Dinge wie Widerrufsrecht, Anfechtung und geht überhaupt der Frage nach, wann überhaupt ein bindender Vertrag besteht. Dies mit deinem Fall abgleichen und die vielen Postings mit ihren Anmerkungen und User-Erfahrungen in diesem tricky.at-Thread beachten.
4) Dir Gedanken darüber zu machen, warum die von dir erwähnte Firma, die letzte Woche ihre Inkasso-Tätigkeit sehr schnell aufgegeben hat, dies wohl getan hat. Denn niemand verzichtet gerne auf durch einen Auftrag erworbenes Geld. 
5) Abschließend sei gesagt: Wenn dir auf Grund von gewissen Informationen klar sein sollte, warum du diese oder jene Rechnung nicht bezahlen wirst, wird dich dieses Wissen ruhiger schlafen lassen. Die Handlungen der Rechnungssteller bzw. "Geldhabenwoller" kannst du schwer beeinflussen. Das kann noch einige Zeit so weitergehen. Dich zum Zahlen zu zwingen, kann nur ein Gericht. Dorthin haben sich aber der Betreiber von tricky.at und seine "Geldhabenwoller" aber noch nicht gewagt. Warum wohl?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reisi (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Lies dir das durch: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
> 2) Lies dir, wie unter anderem in Punkt 1 empfohlen, den Thread, in dem du gerade gepostet hast, durch. Die Historie, die dir ja bekannt ist, noch einmal vor Augen führend. Vor allem die Einträge auf den letzten Seiten (neue Situation, neue "Geldhabenwoller" etc.)
> 3) Schau dir diese hervorragenden allgemeinen Hinweise an:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935 Es ist zwar kein "echtes" Abo, wie sonst viele hier, aber aus diesem Thread kann man sehr viel mitnehmen, denn man lernt viel über Dinge wie Widerrufsrecht, Anfechtung und geht überhaupt der Frage nach, wann überhaupt ein bindender Vertrag besteht. Dies mit deinem Fall abgleichen und die vielen Postings mit ihren Anmerkungen und User-Erfahrungen in diesem tricky.at-Thread beachten.
> ...



Genau so ist es, vor Gericht ist noch nie jemand mit denen gegangen.


----------



## NoName (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Also ich habe auch eine Mail von Tricky bekommen. Hab mich da nie Bewusst angemeldet wenn überhaupt habe ich da höchstens die Umfrage ausgefüllt. Keine Leistungen in Anspruch genommen etc.


Habe denen nun eine Mail geschreiben wo ich mich aufs Konsumentenschutzgesetz §5e und §5d berufe und meinen "Vertrag" wiederrufen will. 

Ausserdem bin ich erst 17 und somit dürfen die mit mir doch eigentlich garkeinen Vertrag abschließen. oder?


----------



## Chaky77 (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo,

habe heute auch die Mail von der Schweizer Firma bekommen und dies bzgl. einige Anmerkungen zu machen:

Wie hier schon festgestellt wurde, benutzt die Firma eine [........] Adresse welche zu einem Gästehaus gehört (siehe hier:[........] Habe mit der Frau W. auch schon telefoniert und kann Euch sagen, daß die aus allen WOlken gefallen ist und ebenfalls Strafanzeige gegen diese Firma wegen Datenmißbrauch stellen wird.

Des weiteren handelt es sich bei der auf der Rechnung genannten telefonnummer um eine Schweizer Handynummer, was ebenfalls nicht typisch für die sonst so korrekte Schweit ist.

Somit kann ich nur Raten ebenfalls Anzeige bei den Schweizer behörend zu stellen, damit diese ebenfalls der Schae nachgehen können.

Gruß
Carsten

_Name gekürzt, Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt und kommerziellen Link entfernt. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Chaky77 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mit der Frau W. auch schon telefoniert und kann Euch sagen, daß die aus allen WOlken gefallen ist und ebenfalls Strafanzeige gegen diese Firma wegen Datenmißbrauch stellen wird.


Was? Die kennt ihren Gärtner nicht? Den soll sie mal fragen...
(andere sollten wiederum über die Firmenkonstruktion der m.p.c. ltd nachdenken... Repräsentanz in De? Handeln in de? Wie? Was? ... Oh we!)


----------



## Anke_me (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

das wird ja alles immer schöner...!
bin mal echt gespannt wies weitergeht!


----------



## Reducal (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der "Englisch-Gruss-Str. 44" scheint es sich um die "Bettmeralp" "Zum Altu Gadu (.....)" zu handeln


Das stimmt nicht. Habe eben mal mein Navi gefüttert und siehe da, Glis ist ein Vorort von Brig, in Richtung Visp. Diese Englisch-Gruß-Straße gibt es dort tatsächlich. Wie der Zufall es will, liegt die sogar fast auf meinem Weg demnächst - werde am Samstag in einer Woche mal dort vorbei schau´n.


----------



## Reisi (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja du kommst dan zu einem Wirtshaus *prost*


----------



## steffn (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

so, hier nun die antwort des schweizer inkassounternehmens auf meine antwort, dass ich noch minderjährig bin usw.:

Sehr geehrter ********,

bei Ihrer Anmeldung wurde folgendes Geburtsdatum angegeben: . Sollte
sich bei einer weiteren Überprüfung der Daten herausstellen, daß ein
falsches Geburtsdatum eingegeben wurde, ist von einem Betrugsdelikt
auszugehen. In diesem Fall hätte sich eine ggf. minderjährige Person
eine Leistung erschlichen, die ihr nicht hätte bereitgestellt werden
dürfen. Hier behalten wir uns die Erstattung einer Strafanzeige vor und
werden dementsprechend alle anfallenden Kosten und Auslagen gegen Sie
geltend machen.

Wir möchten Sie, in Ihrem Interesse bitten, den Betrag an das in der
Rechnung angegebene Konto zu überweisen. Nur so können Sie weitere
Kosten vermeiden.

Hochachtungsvoll,
Ihr [......] - Finance Team

----------------
ich hab denen jetzt erstmal noch was anderes geantwortet, mal sehen was das nun wird. bezahlen werde ich auf gar keinen fall.

_Name entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## ChrisBerlin (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Sagt mal was ist das Konsumentenschutzgesetz? hab davon noch nie was gehört? Istdas deutsches Recht?


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pass aber auf, dass Du die Abzweigung nicht verpasst! Während einige Stadtplanprogramme da keine Abzweigung sehen, sieht man die zB bei www.directories.ch - also genau kucken...


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				ChrisBerlin schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal was ist das Konsumentenschutzgesetz? hab davon noch nie was gehört? Istdas deutsches Recht?



http://www.i4j.at/gesetze/bg_kschg01.htm


----------



## Chaky77 (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich habe bisher noch keine Antwort auf meine Mail bekommen. Ich habe ihn einfach mal mit der "falschen" Adresse darin konfrontiert, daß unter dieser ein Gasthaus verzeichnet ist.

Des weitere habe ich gerade folgendes bei der Wohis Abfrage gefunden:

DOMAIN: BE**M-FINANCE.COM

RSP: InterNetWire Communications GmbH

created-date: 2006-05-21
updated-date: 2006-05-21
registration-expiration-date: 2007-05-21

Diese Abfrage sagt nun eindeutig aus, daß die Domain erst am 21.05.06 registriert wurde. Also drei Tage bevor die Mails versendet wurde. Da stellen sich dann also noch mehr Fragen auf, was das nun für ein quasi Inkassobüro sein soll?

_Domainname editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## ChrisBerlin (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Das ist ja sehr interessant, was du da schreibst. Ich hab mal den Bundesverand der Inkassounternehmen in Deutschland angeschrieben und um Auskunft gebeten


----------



## haselmaus (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

In anderen beiträgen wurde ja bereits darauf hingewiesen das dieser  Bek... selbst diverse Internetseiten betreibt. http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10983&page=2


https://www.openbc.com/hp/B****_M**/

Also denk ich es kommen noch diverse Mails mit erneuten Mahnungen ,nur allein zur Angstmache..

oder hier  http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/printthread.php?t=38042&page=103&pp=10

was sagt uns das!!??

_Link editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Morgana (25 Mai 2006)

*Immer mehr bin ich baff*

Ich sitze jeden tag aufs neueste da und schüttele den kopf. Ich bin auch schon am überlegen das ich eine anzeige mache. Das geht echt zu weit. Die verscuhen das doch wirklich mit allen mitteln. Und manche fallen darauf hinein. Ich wäre es auch fast. Zum glück aber dann grade noch die kurve gekratzt!


----------



## rudolfrr (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein Screenshot der Anmeldeseite.
> 
> Wenn man das Textfeld über dem "anmelden"-Button durchscrollt, kann man folgenden Text lesen:
> 
> ...


mir  ist kleiche  basirt  und  jetzt  hat der  auch eine  neuer  geldeiteiber


----------



## coriena (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

hallo meine lieben,

habe ja gestern 2 mails an die besagte firma geschrieben und bin echt sauer. ihr habt antworten...wenn auch ein tsandardtext (wahrscheinlich einmal geschrieben und abgespeichert)  aber ich nich nich.

werde jetzt in hamburg bei der polizeidienststelle anzeige wegen versuchten betruges gegen. T.O. und tricky stellen. Und in der schweiz bei den behörden anzeige gegen [....]. außerdem habe ich mir überlegt das finanzamt der schweiz zu informieren dass da jeamnd gelder einnimmt und die nich versteuert. ebenfalls habe ich das verbraucherschutzzentrum de informiert. aber schweiz werde ich auch noch drüber in kenntnis setzen.

ich wünsch beiden firmen viel spass vor gericht.

mich hätte echt mal interessiert was die mir schönes antworten auf meine mail. aber nix. außerdem fand ichs ne frechheit das meine mail an tricky zurückkam... Maildelivery...also wie soll man da denn nen widerruf oder nen rücktritt erklären. wie gesagt von mir gibts nüscht und anzeigen sind schon in planung...muss nur noch schön formulieren.

übrigens empfehle ich mal einen vergleich der von der [....] genannten id von der aus der vertrag geschlossen worden ist...

meine lautet auf der rechnung xxxxxxxx

allerdings sagt mir www.whatsmyip.org : Your IP Address is xxxxxxxxxx
hmm also???? merkwürdig finde ich.

gut und zu guter letzt: ein inkassobüro ist doch eigentlich von rechtsanwälten und man müsste einen konkreten ansprechpartner haben.

ist das konto von t.o. noch eingefroren beim amtsgericht flensurg?

_Name wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. IP-Adresse aus Sicherheitsgründen unkenntlich gemacht. MOD/BR_


----------



## jimmi2412 (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Also ich mache mir da gar keine Sorgen.
Die Firma Tricky hat mir keine rechtsgültige Rechnung zugesandt.
Weil eine Rechnung ohne Steuernummer ist keine rechtsgültige Rechnung.
Schaut einfach mal nach und Ihr werdet den fehler bei euch sicherlich auch feststellen.
Habe dies den Schweizern mal formell mitgeteilt, weil Sie können nicht eine Rechnung anmahnen, die keine rechtswirksamkeit hat.

Weiterhin habe ich mich inzwischen mal etwas juristisch belesen und denke bleibt alle ganz locker, tricky ist nur nen [......].

Bleibt also ohne furcht, [......]
Mir ist es jetzt zuviel hier die details aufzuführen, warum wir uns keine sorgen machen brauchen, vielleicht setze ich die morgen rein, mal schaun ob ich da Lust zu hab.
Sitze nun seit ca. 5 Stunden über den Thema und bin nun zu voll mit Infos.

Greez

_Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## rudolfrr (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

habe  schon mein rechtsanwalt  schon alles  berichtet  leuft  die  sache  mit  denn leuten  ok :-D
was mahn  alles  erlebt  im internet  aber  das  geht  nicht  so weiter  kann auch nix  gefallen zu lassen  :unzufrieden:


----------



## gamebuster1978 (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

brauche nur infos von euch

Was will ein Anwalt an Geld sehen? 

Was soll ich mitnehmen.

Bin nur im Kfzrechtschutz aber nicht für so eine Aktion wie von trick


----------



## ChrisBerlin (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

ich weiß es nicht aber eigentlich muß Tricky die Anwaltskosten übernehmen


----------



## rudolfrr (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				gamebuster1978 schrieb:
			
		

> brauche nur infos von euch
> 
> Was will ein Anwalt an Geld sehen?
> 
> ...




du brauchst eine  gute  rechtschutzversicherung  und  drucke  dir  alles  aus  was  du  da  findest ok schreibe  mir  zurück ok  [...]

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## kalikiana (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Es scheint ja echt Leute zu geben, die [...]... 

Leute, lest den Faden einmal richtig durch! Beurteilt selbst anhand der Beiträge hier, ob Anwälte und Polizei notwendig sind! :wall:

_[Spekulationen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## kalikiana (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Mal wieder ein Beitrag von mir editiert worden... dabei habe ich lediglich für die Lesefaulen ein paar Aussagen zusammengefasst, die in diesem Faden zu finden sind. Sorry, der gesamte Faden besteht aus Spekulationen und genau deshalb habe ich ja gesagt *beurteilt selbst*, um niemandem die Beurteilung der eigenen Lage abzunehmen. :-?


----------



## BenTigger (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				jimmi2412 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich mache mir da gar keine Sorgen.
> Die Firma Tricky hat mir keine rechtsgültige Rechnung zugesandt.
> Weil eine Rechnung ohne Steuernummer ist keine rechtsgültige Rechnung.



Wer hat dir den den Quark erzählt. Eine Rechnung ohne Steuernummer ist trotzdem eine Rechnung. Du wirst nur Probleme bekommen, wenn du sie beim Finanzamt zum Vorsteuerabzug vorlegen willst. Dann kann das Finanzamt NEIN sagen, aber zahlen darfst du sie trotzdem, wenn die Forderung auf der Rechnung zu Recht besteht.


----------



## BenTigger (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				gamebuster1978 schrieb:
			
		

> brauche nur infos von euch
> Was will ein Anwalt an Geld sehen?
> Was soll ich mitnehmen.



Rufe beim nächsten Anwalt deines Vertrauens an und frage ihn. Diese Auskunft ist dann noch kostenlos.


----------



## super_mahlzeit (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo !!! 

Ich habe mich auch vor einiger zeit bei Tricky.de angemeldet.

Habe eine 1. Mahrnug von der Firma [.......] bekommen. Habe aber nicht bezahlt.

Soll ich bezahlen ober nicht ??

WAS SOLL ICH MACHEN ??? :wall: 

BITTE UM HILFE HILFE :cry: :cry: :cry:





DANKE
_
Namen und persönliche Angaben gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## super_mahlzeit (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

*Wer hat sich bei Tricky angemeldet/Mahrnug bekommen und noch nicht bezahlt ???

Was ist passiert ? :roll: 

*


----------



## rudolfrr (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				super_mahlzeit schrieb:
			
		

> *Wer hat sich bei Tricky angemeldet/Mahrnug bekommen und noch nicht bezahlt ???
> 
> Was ist passiert ? :roll:
> 
> *


 nix bezald zum anwald  gehen sofoet


----------



## super_mahlzeit (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Und was ist dann passiert ??


----------



## rudolfrr (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				super_mahlzeit schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist dann passiert ??




es leuft  jetzt alles  war  so eben mal schnell dort  du must eine  rechtschutz habe  wenn du  hast gehe  sofort  ihn  kostet dich nix ok


----------



## super_mahlzeit (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				rudolfrr schrieb:
			
		

> super_mahlzeit schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hatt dein Anwalt gemacht ?


----------



## rudolfrr (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

auf  genommen und  sagt sie bekommen bescheit von mir  ok


----------



## super_mahlzeit (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				rudolfrr schrieb:
			
		

> auf  genommen und  sagt sie bekommen bescheit von mir  ok



ok danke !


----------



## Gandalf09 (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Leute, bleibt doch mal locker!!

Warum Anwalt? Warum all die Fragen??

Emails ohne Signatur im Rechtssinne sind Datenmüll!! Oder Ihr hättet explizit der Korrespondenz via email zugestimmt! Das habt Ihr zumindest kaum mit diesem *[...]* getan, oder!?

Nachdem ich gehört habe, dass viele unter Euch Schreiben der ivf und *[...]* bekommen haben, sollte es an der Zeit sein, den Spieß umzudrehen und diesen *[...]* den Behörden zuzuführen!

Das Ganze klappt wohl nur, wenn sehr viele Anzeige erstatten. Dann wird der Druck auch seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft größer werden!!

Deshalb lasst uns ALLE diesen Menschen anzeigen. Das kostet nichts und unser Staatsanwalt hat wenigstens auch was in der Hand!! 
Arbeit und Mühe machen wir uns ohne eine Anzeige schliesslich auch!!

Zeigen wir den Vogel wegen versuchten Betruges und der Verletzung des Datenschutzes an! Woher weiss *[...]* unsere Adresse?????

Lasst uns auch eine Mitteilung in die Schweiz verfassen. Ob das Sinn macht, sollen die Schweizer Behörden beurteilen!

Wir sollten uns jedenfalls diesen Terror nicht länger gefallen lassen! Irgendwann muss Schluss sein!!

*[Persönliche Daten und nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptungen gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## KatzenHai (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Mal für alle und für alle Zukunft:



			
				coriena schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem habe ich mir überlegt das finanzamt der schweiz zu informieren dass da jeamnd gelder einnimmt und die nich versteuert.


Alle bisherigen Erfahrungen mit vergleichbaren Systemen deuten darauf hin, dass vereinnahmte Gelder durchaus ordnungsgemäß versteuert werden. Al Capone ist doch immer noch ein abschreckendes Beispiel für alle ...



			
				coriena schrieb:
			
		

> gut und zu guter letzt: ein inkassobüro ist doch eigentlich von rechtsanwälten und man müsste einen konkreten ansprechpartner haben.


Inkassobüros haben eher selten eigene Rechtsanwälte - Anwälte brauchen nämlich keine "Inkassobüros", sondern werden direkt tätig.
Und: Einen Anspruch auf einen konkreten Ansprechpartner gibt es nicht. Woher sollte der auch kommen, bitte?



			
				jimmi2412 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich mache mir da gar keine Sorgen.
> Die Firma Tricky hat mir keine rechtsgültige Rechnung zugesandt.
> Weil eine Rechnung ohne Steuernummer ist keine rechtsgültige Rechnung.


Ganz kurz: Das ist Blödsinn! Woher nehmt ihr bloß solchen Stuss??



			
				super_mahlzeit schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich bezahlen ober nicht ??
> WAS SOLL ICH MACHEN ??? :wall:
> BITTE UM HILFE HILFE :cry: :cry: :cry:


*Zu solchen Fragen hat ein Moderator eine Standardantwort gegeben - bitte beachten.*

Vielleicht sollten alle, die hier meinen, altkluge Informationen als unumstößliche Wahrheiten zu posten, erst einmal überlegen, ob das auch alles stimmt. Ist nämlich in erschreckendem Maße häufig nicht der Fall. Kennt ihr Dieter Nuhr?


----------



## prangecap (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hy,

ich habe heute doch ne 1.Mahnung bekommen, von einer Fa. [] Finance. Die wollen wirklich die Foderung von der Tricky.at in höhe von 120 Euro durchsetzen.
Ich habe denen zurück gemailt, das wenn ich nochmal so ne Mahnung bekomme, diese an meinen Anwalt weiterleite. Mal schauen was passiert, bzw. ob sie sich noch mal melden. 

gruß Christian

PS. [] Finace sitz in der Schweiz!

*[Virenscanner: Firmennamen editiert]*


----------



## KatzenHai (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Gandalf09 schrieb:
			
		

> Emails ohne Signatur im Rechtssinne sind Datenmüll!! Oder Ihr hättet explizit der Korrespondenz via email zugestimmt! Das habt Ihr zumindest kaum mit diesem *[...]* getan, oder!?


Was soll das? Wer eine E-Mail-Adresse angibt, stimmt auch deren Nutzung zu.



			
				Gandalf09 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ganze klappt wohl nur, wenn sehr viele Anzeige erstatten. Dann wird der Druck auch seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft größer werden!!
> 
> Deshalb lasst uns ALLE diesen Menschen anzeigen. Das kostet nichts und unser Staatsanwalt hat wenigstens auch was in der Hand!!


Ist natürlich das gute Recht eines jeden, der sich unrichtig behandelt fühlt. Aber: Druck durch StA wird durch die Anzeige erst mal noch nicht erzeugt - wenn überhaupt.



			
				Gandalf09 schrieb:
			
		

> Zeigen wir den Vogel wegen versuchten Betruges und der Verletzung des Datenschutzes an! Woher weiss *[...]* unsere Adresse?????


Klar doch. "Verletzung des Datenschutzes" - Straftatbestand nach welchem Gesetz, bitte?

Dir ist klar, dass der Staatsanwalt in diesem Fall beweisen muss, dass keine Zustimmung vorlag, nicht? Und die Angabe einer E-Mail-Adresse scheint erst einmal das Gegenteil darzustellen, oder?

Bleibt bitte locker - aber nicht mit solchen unausgegorenen Vorschlägen.


----------



## prangecap (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

hy,

ich habe heute doch glatt ne Mahnung bekommen. Von einer Fa. [...] Finance, die die Foderung von tricky.at einziehen will. Ich habe denen ne Mail zurück geschickt, mit den Worten " Sollte ich noch mal ne Mahnung von Ihnen bekommen, schalte ich meinen Anwalt ein". Die Fa.[...] sitz in der Schweiz, hier die Adresse, für alle die es interresiert!

[...] 
Englisch-Gruß-Str. 44 
3902 Glis 
Schweiz 

Gruß christian

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## klausgünterwasweißich (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

meine güte, was für eine panik hier.
so lange ich keine post von irgendeinem anwalt oder zugelassenen inkassobüro bekomme, ist mir das  völlig egal. 

ich halte es wie helmut kohl. 

warum macht das tricky über den schweizer weg.
die sind doch aus deutschland und hier ein inkassounternehmen zu finden, ist doch nicht schwer.
in deutschland werden die wohl keinen finden, der sich mit diesem thema in die nesseln setzen will.

_modeditierungen  gelöscht , zieht automatisch Sperre nach sich _


----------



## coriena (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

hallo ihr lieben, aber ich habe immernoch keine Antwort auf mein Schreiben bekommen welches ich der B..im Finance geschrieben habe.

Deshalb konnte ichs mir leider net verkenifen noch ne mail zu schreiben. Bei mir hat wohl der Standarttext nich gepasst der allen zugesandt wird. Auch weil ich sie gefragt habe was sie denn zur Kontenpfändung von der tricky halten.

Tja also heute habe ich nochmal was geschrieben dass ich die Behörden in der Schweiz darüber in Kenntnis setzen werde was da vorgeht.

Mit Behörden meine ich Polizei und Steuerbehörde...ich meine wer ein Inkassobüro eröffnet hat Einnahmen die versteuert werden müssen... Die Antowrt würde ich echt mal sehen wollen aber ich glaube nicht das ich darauf eine Antwort bekomme wenn sie schon auf meine erste Mail nich geantwortet haben. Schade eigentlich.

Außerdem sollte man mal die Bank anrufen die das Konto der [edit] führt und sie an das Flensburger Amtsgericht verweisen ob die darüber bescheid wissen

Hach ja mir fallen ja soviele gemeine Dinge ein....schade das sowas nich legal is....

[edit]

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert 
bitte sich einer  zivilisierten Ausdrucksweise bedienen 
modaction _


----------



## Gandalf09 (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo Katzenhai!
Zunächst Danke für Deine Ausführungen. Dennoch habe ich einige Anmerkungen:



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Gandalf09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zusammenfassend: 
Klar ist mir nichts. Das ist auch unerheblich. Aber da es nicht sein kann, dass solche Menschen versuchen andere derart über den Tisch zu ziehen, ist es meiner Ansicht nach notwendig, nicht bloß Foren vollzuschmieren, sondern diese Stellen, die im übrigen ständig dazu auffordern über solche Vorgänge zu informieren, in Kenntnis zu setzen.
Und hier bin ich dann eben auch ganz nah bei Dir: Nicht Unwahrheiten verbreiten, sondern Profis in Kenntnis setzen. Diese werden das Nötige dann veranlassen. Soviel Vertrauen in die deutsche Justiz habe zumindest ich noch!

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## super_mahlzeit (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				coriena schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr lieben, aber ich habe immernoch keine Antwort auf mein Schreiben bekommen welches ich der B..im Finance geschrieben habe.
> 
> Deshalb konnte ichs mir leider net verkenifen noch ne mail zu schreiben. Bei mir hat wohl der Standarttext nich gepasst der allen zugesandt wird. Auch weil ich sie gefragt habe was sie denn zur Kontenpfändung von der tricky halten.
> 
> ...


Ich habe auch eine gestern e-mail geschickt aber habe auch keine Antwort bekommen!! Die kö*n*en mich mal ! :machkaputt:


----------



## super_mahlzeit (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

[edit]


Mein Freund :unbekannt: hab das gleiche Problem gehabt er hat 3. Mahrnugen bekommen und nie bezahlt dass ist jetzt 1 Jahr aus ! Es ist nichts passiert. :dafuer:

Ich machs genau so !! ich warte bis Weihnachten :tannenbaum: .

_pauschale Boykottaufforderung gelöscht modaction _


----------



## coriena (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

lieber modication: also ich habe mich gewählt ausgedrückt. bei so einer art von är***** war das meine gepflegteste ausdrucksweise. ich könnte aber auch durchaus worte für herrn T.O. finden da würden einigen die ohren schlackern!:scherzkeks:


----------



## coriena (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				coriena schrieb:
			
		

> lieber modication: also ich habe mich gewählt ausgedrückt. bei so einer art von är***** war das meine gepflegteste ausdrucksweise. ich könnte aber auch durchaus worte für herrn T.O. finden da würden einigen die ohren schlackern!:scherzkeks:


ohhh das c is falsch gelandet: also lieber mod(i)action....


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				coriena schrieb:
			
		

> ohhh das c is falsch gelandet: also lieber mod(i)action....


So verständlich das auch ist: wir diskutieren hier gesittet oder überhaupt nicht.
Auch uns könnte manchmal die Galle überlaufen, bringen tut das aber garnix - eher im Gegenteil: das ist kontraproduktiv.

*Deswegen: Erst Lesen, Dann Posten*


----------



## Reisi (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				klausgünterwasweißich schrieb:
			
		

> meine güte, was für eine panik hier.
> so lange ich keine post von irgendeinem anwalt oder zugelassenen inkassobüro bekomme, ist mir das  völlig egal.
> 
> ich halte es wie helmut kohl.
> ...



ja eben, ich fürcht mir auch nicht, hab mich im Februar dort "registriert".
Zuerst hat Tricky gefordert, dann ifv und jetzt eine "Firma" aus der Schweiz, die das Adressat eines Wirtshaus verwendet (das Wirthaus hat schon Anzeige erstattet wegen Datenmissbrauch )


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Pol050969 schrieb:
			
		

> ...[diverses]...


*Lerne Lesen.*


----------



## nick-zug (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



> Zuerst hat Tricky gefordert, dann ifv und jetzt eine "Firma" aus der Schweiz, die das Adressat eines Wirtshaus verwendet (das Wirthaus hat schon Anzeige erstattet wegen Datenmissbrauch )



Das Problem ist, dass es an der Englisch-Gruss-Strasse 44 doch eine Familie mit dem Namen [.....] gibt. Hier der Link: [......]

Habe zwar heute morgen dem Wirtshaus angerufen, und die haben mir bestätigt, dass Sie Strafanzeige erstatteten, und nichts mit der Sache zu tun haben.

_Namen zu veröffentlichen ist aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht gestattet. MOD/BR_


----------



## nick-zug (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

ok dann gebt unter TelSearch.ch Die Strasse + Nummer ein und schon habt Ihr die Familie M.


----------



## dvill (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				nick-zug schrieb:
			
		

> Habe zwar heute morgen dem Wirtshaus angerufen, und die haben mir bestätigt, dass Sie [...] nichts mit der Sache zu tun haben.


Die Familie tut mir leid.

Sie kann nichts dafür und wird ständig belästigt von Hobby-Ermittlern, die zwar in Google was reinhacken können, die Ergebnisse aber schon nicht verstehen. Zu allem Überfluss wird dieser Quark auch noch in Foren verbreitet.

Arme Familie.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Familie tut mir leid.
> 
> Sie kann nichts dafür und wird ständig belästigt von Hobby-Ermittlern, die zwar in Google was reinhacken können, die Ergebnisse aber schon nicht verstehen. Zu allem Überfluss wird dieser Quark auch noch in Foren verbreitet.
> 
> Arme Familie.


Jepp. 

Und das, obwohl in der vormals verlinkten Telefonrecherche extra die Angabe steht "_*wünscht keine Werbung_".

Was die wohl mehr stören dürfte??


----------



## Reisi (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				nick-zug schrieb:
			
		

> > Zuerst hat Tricky gefordert, dann ifv und jetzt eine "Firma" aus der Schweiz, die das Adressat eines Wirtshaus verwendet (das Wirthaus hat schon Anzeige erstattet wegen Datenmissbrauch )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber immerhin ist es eine Strafanzeige...


----------



## nick-zug (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> nick-zug schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde man nicht nach rechechieren, würde man nie rausfinden wer hinter dem allem steckt.

Sollte man einfach nichts machen, und warten, bis die noch mehreren Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen?

Die Frau, die ich an der Leitung hatte, dankte mir und sagte, dass sie das durch einen Anrufer erfahren hatte.

Meint Ihr etwa die Frau wäre glücklicher, wenn sie statt den Anrufen, durch die sie gewarnt wurde, Strafanzeigen bekommen hätte? Meiner meinung nach kaum.


----------



## nick-zug (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Reisi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber immerhin ist es eine Strafanzeige...


Ja da hast du recht.


----------



## technofreak (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				nick-zug schrieb:
			
		

> Würde man nicht nach rechechieren, würde man nie rausfinden wer hinter dem allem steckt.


Du kannst von mir aus rechechieren soviel du willst. Was hier gepostet wird, entscheiden wir im
 Hinblick auf die rechtlichen Konsequenzen für die Betreiber und
 die Folgen für Betroffene, wenn deren Namen hier veröffentlicht werden. 

tf


----------



## dvill (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				nick-zug schrieb:
			
		

> Meint Ihr etwa die Frau wäre glücklicher, wenn sie statt den Anrufen, durch die sie gewarnt wurde, Strafanzeigen bekommen hätte?


Die Auswirkungen leichtfertigter Spekulationen können natürlich noch belästigender sein als nur überflüssige Anrufe.

Die Alternative zu falschen Schlussfolgerungen wäre nicht, nichts zu tun. Ich will nur darauf hinweisen, dass Fakten benötigt werden und wild ins Kraut schießende Spekulationen von Google-Hobbyisten nicht viel helfen werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## nick-zug (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will nur darauf hinweisen, dass Fakten benötigt werden und wild ins Kraut schießende Spekulationen von Google-Hobbyisten nicht viel helfen werden.
> 
> Dietmar Vill


In diesem Fall hat es geholfen... Sonst wäre keine Strafanzeige erstattet worden.


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				nick-zug schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Fall hat es geholfen... Sonst wäre keine Strafanzeige erstattet worden.


Gegen die Strafanzeige hat auch niemand was.
Aber nicht alle Infos, die Du veröffentlichst, stehen im Einklang mit den Nutzungsbedingungen.


----------



## nick-zug (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ja die wurden ja auch gelöscht. Und das ist ja auch gut so. Warum macht ihr dann noch so einen Aufstand??


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				nick-zug schrieb:
			
		

> Ja die wurden ja auch gelöscht. Und das ist ja auch gut so. Warum macht ihr dann noch so einen Aufstand??


Weil Du anscheinend belehrungsresistent bist.


----------



## muhkuh (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Die Site vom Nachfolge "Inkassounternehmen" ist ja wohl das allerlächerlichste.
Auf die schnelle registriert und sogar in der Titelleiste ein Fehler drin. ([edit]  - Finanz*dienstelistungen*)

schaun wa mal, was die noch wollen...

_ http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40724 modinfo _


----------



## worldmiracles (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Vielleicht ist es erstmal sinnvoll, diese Mail konkret anzuschauen!

1. Beim angegebenen Konto scheint es sich ume ein Privat-Konto zu handeln. 
Eine Frima wie diejenige, die den geforderten Geldbetrag einziehen will, hätte eine andere Kontonummer.

2. Was ist diese Firma rechtlich gesehen? Überprüft dies einmal... noch Fragen?

3. Eine Firma, die keine konkreten Ansprechspersonen hat, ist für mich unglaubwürdig.

4. Eine Mahnung (zumindest die 2.) muss *eingeschrieben* erfolgen. Die Firma hat keine Bestätigung, dass wir überhaupt Kenntnis von dieser Mahnung haben. Also ist ein rechtlicher Schritt zunächst ausgeschlossen.

5. Falls sich die "Unternehmung" hinter Tricky.at sicher wäre, dass sie rechtmässig Anspruch auf dieses Geld hätten, würden sie konkrete, seriöse Inkasso-Unternehmungen dazu beauftragen. Und die Geschichte mit der ifv GmbH kennt ihr ja nun.

Ich habe die Firma gebeten, mir einen Ansprechspartner bekannt zu geben, und mir ebenfalls eine eingeschriebene Mahnung zuzusenden. Wird sie dies machen, hätte ich genaue Anhaltspunkte die ich gerne den Behörden weitergeben werde.... Ich glaube aber nicht an eine schriftliche Kommunikation auf postalischem Weg!


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				worldmiracles schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Eine Mahnung (zumindest die 2.) muss *eingeschrieben* erfolgen. Die Firma hat keine Bestätigung, dass wir überhaupt Kenntnis von dieser Mahnung haben. Also ist ein rechtlicher Schritt zunächst ausgeschlossen.


Was genau bringt Dich auf die Idee, dass es

eine zweite Mahnung geben muß?
diese auch noch eingeschrieben verschickt werden muß?


----------



## ChrisBerlin (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> *Lerne Lesen.*


Ich stimme dem Admin zu. Uns läuft vielleicht die galle über aber wir sollten doch anständig reden


----------



## worldmiracles (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Laut (Art. 14 OR; Art. 3 Abs. 2 VFFR; BGE 112 la 173) (Schw. Gesetz) muss ist a) das Betreibungsbegehren eigenhändig zu unterzeichnen

b) Hier ist die Forderungsurkunde und deren Datum anzugeben;

Eine Urkunde bedarf deren Schriftlichkeit.

Und wie kann bewiesen werden, dass ich Kenntnis über die Forderungsurkunde habe? 
Alles Wissenswerte dazu auf www.schkg.ch (für alle die kein eigenes schriftliches Dokument zur Hand haben)


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				ChrisBerlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stimme dem Admin zu. Uns läuft vielleicht die galle über aber wir sollten doch anständig reden


Genau das ist der Punkt, danke!

Nur so ist nämlich ein produktiver Meinungsaustausch mit dem gewünschten Ergebnis möglich.


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				worldmiracles schrieb:
			
		

> Laut (Art. 14 OR; Art. 3 Abs. 2 VFFR; BGE 112 la 173) (Schw. Gesetz) muss ist a) das Betreibungsbegehren eigenhändig zu unterzeichnen
> 
> b) Hier ist die Forderungsurkunde und deren Datum anzugeben;
> 
> ...


Gut. Das erklärt einiges.
Dummerweise treffen hier einige Länder mit verschiedenen Gesetzeslagen aufeinander und so ist es zumindest hilfreich dazuzusagen, welches Land gerade gemeint ist.
Für Deutschland wäre Deine Info nämlich nicht relevant.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> nick-zug schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vor allem: Wenn die Hobby-Googlisten, *zu denen ich mich auch zähle (!!!)*, ein wenig nach links und rechts schauen würden, hätten sie schon mehrfach gelesen, dass die arme Familie W* längst kontaktiert worden ist. 
Das ist längst alles bekannt - fertig aus. 
Mann, mann, Mann,... völlig unnötig, das...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=149469#post149469

wenn du kannst, nick-zug, dann schreib mir ne PN mit deinen Infos. Vielleicht hat sie der, der sie evtl. verwenden kann, noch nicht gelesen. (Gilt auch für die, die's gelesen haben)


----------



## ChrisBerlin (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Gut. Das erklärt einiges.
> Dummerweise treffen hier einige Länder mit verschiedenen Gesetzeslagen aufeinander und so ist es zumindest hilfreich dazuzusagen, welches Land gerade gemeint ist.
> Für Deutschland wäre Deine Info nämlich nicht relevant.


Ja das erschwert die ganze sache daß so viele Länder davon betroffen sind. Ob wir Interpol einschalten sollten?


----------



## losti (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo!
Ich habe eigentlich gedacht das das Thema tricky für mich erledigt ist. Dem ist leider nicht so. Habe vor ein paar tagen ne Mail von son nem Inkasso Unternehmen bekommen. Betreff "1.Mahnung". Supi, dachte ich mir. Nicht schon wieder!!!  Jetzt zu meiner frage: Hat einer von euch schon ne 2. oder sogar 3. Mahnung bekommen???? 

Mfg losti


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				ChrisBerlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das erschwert die ganze sache daß so viele Länder davon betroffen sind. Ob wir Interpol einschalten sollten?


Nein, besser die CIA. 
Im Ernst: Interpol ist eine Koordinierungs- und keine direkt arbeitende Ermittlungsstelle.


----------



## seire (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hi Leute,

der Eintrag auf der openBC Seite von dem Herrn B.. M.. ist auch mittlerweile gelöscht. Er versucht wohl seine Spurren zu verwischen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				seire schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> der Eintrag auf der openBC Seite von dem Herrn B.. M.. ist auch mittlerweile gelöscht. Er versucht wohl seine Spurren zu verwischen.


Lächerlich


----------



## ChrisBerlin (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, besser die CIA.
> Im Ernst: Interpol ist eine Koordinierungs- und keine direkt arbeitende Ermittlungsstelle.


Wem muß ich eigentlich anzeigen die MPC Ltd oder direkt ....? Kennst sich da jemand aus?

_persönliche Daten gelöscht _ 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40724


----------



## hueby (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo.

Ich verfolge diesen Thread jetzt schon ziemlich lange.
Ich gehöre ebenfalls zu denen die hier mit Mahnungen belästigt werden.

Ich habe den Fall mal einer Bekannten geschildert, die bei einem Rechtsanwalt arbeitet.
Sie meinte das hier eigentlich nichts zu befürchten sei.
Auf Anfragen ihrer bzw. meinerseits nimmt weder tricky noch dieses "Inkassobüro" aus der Schweiz Stellung.

Daher würde mich mal interessieren ob es hier jemanden gibt, gegen den tricky oder diese Firma aus der Schweiz, versucht hat vorzugehen, also mehr als diese [.........] Mahnungen.

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken sicherheitshalber entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Saihjaala (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe nach nun nochmaliger Belästigung durch eine Inkassobüro-Fakemahnung ([edit] .-finance, die gibts ja nun nach o.g. Informationen nicht) bei der internetwache Brandenburg Anzeige gegen Herrn [ edit] erstattet, bzw. gegen Mobilepremium credits, das entscheidet die onlinestelle selbst. Dazu kann ich nur jedem raten, kostet nix, die Polizei bzw Staatsanwaltschaft muss sich kümmern, vor allem je mehr Anzeigen dieser [edit]  eingehen.
Also, nix wie hin zur internetwache eures Bundeslandes.
Saih:sun:

_persönliche Daten gelöscht und aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40724


----------



## anonym_surfer (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				losti schrieb:
			
		

> Hat einer von euch schon ne 2. oder sogar 3. Mahnung bekommen????


Wie hier schon auf vorherigen Seiten gesagt wurde, hat sich mal auch ein User bei denen angemeldet und bis zu 3 Mahnungen bekommen. Danach war ruhe. Und das alles geschah etwa vor einem Jahr.

Hier der Link zum Post

Gruss: a_s


----------



## Wembley (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				anonym_surfer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hier schon auf vorherigen Seiten gesagt wurde, hat sich mal auch ein User bei denen angemeldet und bis zu 3 Mahnungen bekommen. Danach war ruhe. Und das alles geschah etwa vor einem Jahr.


Moment. Damit kein Missverständnis entsteht: Dies galt sicher NICHT für tricky.at. Denn das mit tricky.at ging erst im Februar 2006 los.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## anonym_surfer (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ja?

Ich habe das nur von nem anderen User geschrieben. Mehr weiss ich nicht.

Gruss: a_s


----------



## dvill (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Genau das sind Infos, die keinem helfen. Was soll man damit anfangen, wenn alles unklar ist?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## losti (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> anonym_surfer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja. Hab ich doch richtig gelesen.  Thx

Mfg
losti


----------



## muhkuh (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				muhkuh schrieb:
			
		

> Die Site vom Nachfolge "Inkassounternehmen" ist ja wohl das allerlächerlichste.
> Auf die schnelle registriert und sogar in der Titelleiste ein Fehler drin. ([edit]  - Finanz*dienstelistungen*)
> 
> schaun wa mal, was die noch wollen...
> ...




@mod:
sorry habsch vergessen... wird nicht nochmal vorkommen


----------



## ChrisBerlin (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				losti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich habe eigentlich gedacht das das Thema tricky für mich erledigt ist. Dem ist leider nicht so. Habe vor ein paar tagen ne Mail von son nem Inkasso Unternehmen bekommen. Betreff "1.Mahnung". Supi, dachte ich mir. Nicht schon wieder!!!  Jetzt zu meiner frage: Hat einer von euch schon ne 2. oder sogar 3. Mahnung bekommen????
> 
> Mfg losti


Bis jetzt nicht aber am 8. Juni läuft die Zahlungsfrist bon BF aus und dann werde ich sehen.


----------



## Morgana (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Was die wagen es wirklich mahnungen zu schicken?
Das finde ich schon dreist.


----------



## ChrisBerlin (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Morgana schrieb:
			
		

> Was die wagen es wirklich mahnungen zu schicken?
> Das finde ich schon dreist.


Morgana, scheinbar kommt man mit dreist weiter. Be4stimmt gibt es welche die aus Angst bezahlt habe.


----------



## Morgana (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ja das denke ich mir auch, sonst würden die ja nicht auf die idee kommen. Hätte eine bekannte das forum nicht gefunden, ich hatte auch schiss. Und meine freundin. Vorallem der steckt ja noch woanders mit drin. WO die mich auch versucht haben zu linken. MIt Probenzauber.


----------



## ChrisBerlin (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Morgana schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das denke ich mir auch, sonst würden die ja nicht auf die idee kommen. Hätte eine bekannte das forum nicht gefunden, ich hatte auch schiss. Und meine freundin. Vorallem der steckt ja noch woanders mit drin. WO die mich auch versucht haben zu linken. MIt Probenzauber.




Ich schicke morgen eine Strafanzeige gegen die Firmen an die Staatsanwaltschaft. Es wird Zeit das denen das handwerk gelegt wird.


----------



## Morgana (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ja da hast du recht. So gehts nicht weiter, bin am überlegen wenn jetzt nochmal was kommt ob ich das auch mache


----------



## sissi (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo,

ich habe genauso eine 1. mahnung von der [...] bekommen!
daraufhin habe ich zurückgeschrieben, dass ich beim verbraucherschutz anrief u die sagten, dass es [...] sind u ich auf keinen fall zahlen soll. haben denen im anhang auch die einschreiben mitgeschickt, die ich tricky schickte.
gestern kam die antwort:

Wir haben die Internetseite Tricky.at von unserer Rechtsabteilung überprüfen lassen. Das Ergebinis war, dass diese den aktuellen Rechtsnormen entspricht.

Sie haben mit dem Setzen eines Hakens bestätigt, dass Sie die Teilnahmebedingungen gelesen haben, in welchen auf die Kosten hingewiesen wird. Außerdem wurde in den Kundeninfos und am Seitenende auf die Kosten hingewiesen.

Es ist kein Widerruf von Ihnen innerhalb der 14 tägigen Frist eingetroffen.

Wir möchten Sie bitten den Betrag bis zum angegebenen Datum auf unser Konto zu überweisen da wir diese Angelegenheit ansonsten an unsere Rechtsabteilung weiterleiten werden, wodurch Ihnen weitere Kosten entstehen werden.

Hochachtungsvoll,
Ihr [...] - Finance Team

der verbraucherschutz sagte, ich solle warten u mich melden wenn ein mahnbescheid kommt. das sagen sie zu jedem. tricky ist bekannt. bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner zurückgemeldet! werde auf jeden fall nicht zahlen. morgen geh ich zur polizei u nochmals zum anwalt!

_[Namen und ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## sissi (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

hat dieser brief noch jemand bekommen um zu wissen, dass es kein standard brief ist, der automatisch raus geht!


----------



## Wembley (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				sissi schrieb:
			
		

> hat dieser brief noch jemand bekommen um zu wissen, dass es kein standard brief ist, der automatisch raus geht!



Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass du nicht die einzige warst, die einen Brief dieser Art bekommen hat. Siehe auch hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=149396#post149396

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Chaky77 (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Habe doch tatsächliche eine etwas abgewandelte Mail bekommen, nachdem ich unseren [....] auf seine Standartmail mit einer zweiseitigen Mail geantwortet habe. Es wurde aber nicht auf einen Punkt meiner Fragen, bzw. feststellungen eingegangen. Auch sei noch gesagt, daß die Antwort innerhalb von nur 4 Minuten kam. Kein normaler Mensch kann sich in dieser Zeit eine so ausführliche Mail durchlesen, wie ich sie geschrieben habe.

Hier aber nun mal die Mail, die ich von ihm erhalten habe:

Sehr geehrter Herr O.

Wir haben die Internetseite Tricky.at von unserer Rechtsabteilung 
überprüfen lassen. Das Ergebnis war, dass diese den aktuellen 
Rechtsnormen entspricht.

Es ist kein Widerruf von Ihnen innerhalb der 14 tägigen Frist eingetroffen.
Sollte der Betrag nicht bis zum in der Rechnung angegebennen Zeitpunkt 
auf unserem Konto eintreffen werden wir die Forderung an unsere 
Rechtsabteilung weiterleiten.

Niemand ist schuldig, nur weil Sie eine Strafanzeige stellen.

Wenn Sie nicht zahlen können, können wir Ihnen eine Ratenzahlung anbieten.

Ich hoffe Sie verstehen, dass nicht jeder User 7 Seiten Individualtext 
geschrieben bekommt. Dann müssten wir nochmal 10Eur Supportkosten verlangen.

Hochachtungsvoll,
Ihr [.......] - Finance Team

Sehr lustig finde ich den letzten Absatz.

Auch habe ich noch in einem anderen Forum einen eintrag von jemanden gefunden, der auf die erste Rechnung von Tricky gezahlt hat und trotzdem weiter mit "Forderungen" belästigt wird.

_Namen aus rechtlichen Gründen entfernt. Nur Personen öffentlichen Interesses (und dazu gehört B. M. - es sei denn er wird Kanzler - noch lange nicht) dürfen mit vollem Namen genannt werden. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reisi (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

guckt euch [...] an, dann wird man sicher nicht mehr aus angst bezahlen:smile:

_[Werbung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## tonya (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hi,

ich war auch so dämlich mich bei tricky.at anzumelden und habe ebenfalls die erste Mahnung jetzt erhaten. Als ich dem neuen Inkassounternehmen mitgeteilt habe, dass ich weitehin nicht zahlen werde, habe ich ebenfalls den oben abgedruckten Standardbrief bekommen:


Sehr geehrter Herr [...]

Wir haben die Internetseite Tricky.at von unserer Rechtsabteilung 
überprüfen lassen. Das Ergebinis war, dass diese den aktuellen 
Rechtsnormen entspricht.

Sie haben mit dem Setzen eines Hakens bestätigt, dass Sie die 
Teilnahmebedingungen gelesen haben, in welchen auf die Kosten 
hingewiesen wird. Außerdem wurde in den Kundeninfos und am Seitenende 
auf die Kosten hingewiesen.

Wir möchten Sie bitten den Betrag bis zum angegebenen Datum auf unser 
Konto zu überweisen da wir diese Angelegenheit ansonsten an unsere 
Rechtsabteilung weiterleiten werden, wodurch Ihnen weitere Kosten 
entstehen werden.

Hochachtungsvoll,
Ihr [...] - Finance Team


Ich werde die Rechnung auch weiterhin nicht bezahlen. Mal gucken was da noch kommt.  Mich würd auch mal interessieren, ob das Inkassounternehmen wirklich die Seite prüfen lassen hat oder ob das nur so dahergesagt wird. Na ja mal abwarten.

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## ChrisBerlin (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Keine Angst mit der Forderung kommen die nicht durch. [.....]
_
Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Magicclan (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich leider War auch ebenfalls so dähmlich und hab mich  da angemeldet  und so eine  "standartmail bekommen" aber  da ich denen  eine E-mail zugesand habe bzw.   meine Eltern das ich noch nicht Voll geschäftsfähig bzw. auch keinen vertrag abschließen konnte .

Naja ich hab mein alter falsch eingegeben (naja  ich gab mich als 30 an) und dann  redeten sie über  einen  betrug.

Aber eine  antwort kam  so auf meine Mutters E- mail :


> Sehr geehrter Frau --------,
> 
> bei Ihrer Anmeldung wurde folgendes Geburtsdatum angegeben: 17.03.1975
> Sollte sich bei einer weiteren Überprüfung der Daten herausstellen, daß
> ...



Ja und  jetzt weis  ich  nicht mehr was soll ich  tun ? können sie  wirklich sowas  machen [.....]  und  naja  ich weis halt nicht mehr weiter.

Ich  brauch ne  antwort  was machen wir alle  ?

_ Teil und Name wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## steffn (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

so eine mail hab ich auch bekommen, aber ich bezweifle doch mal dass die mich deswegen anzeigen werden...


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Magicclan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich  brauch ne  antwort  was machen wir alle  ?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


cp


----------



## ChrisBerlin (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Habt keine Angst. Alles wird gut.




			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
> 
> 
> cp


----------



## Magicclan (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

jo  hab was  im  BIZZ forum gefunden Hierklicken bitte ^^

und  natürlich das (noch alte ) video(BIZZ mach hoffentlich  ein  neues !) also  hier  :

_[Verlinkung zu einem Medienbeitrag mit unklarer Rechtesituation entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Fifty (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Magicclan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich leider War auch ebenfalls so dähmlich und hab mich  da angemeldet  und so eine  "standartmail bekommen" aber  da ich denen  eine E-mail zugesand habe bzw.   meine Eltern das ich noch nicht Voll geschäftsfähig bzw. auch keinen vertrag abschließen konnte .
> 
> Naja ich hab mein alter falsch eingegeben (naja  ich gab mich als 30 an) und dann  redeten sie über  einen  betrug.
> 
> ...



Hallo Magicclan,

mein Sohn hat sich auch "älter" gemacht. Schau mal unter DVD nach. Da findest du "meinen Fall".Ist im Prinzip dasselbe.
Mach dir keine Sorgen. Les erst mal alles durch, bzw. deine Eltern.
Oder die Links die hier von den Mods/Fachleuten eingefügt sind.
"Die" dürften gar nicht drohen, weil das Erpr.....ng ist.
Gaanz ruhig bleiben.
Dir passiert gar nichts.
Bin schon bei mahnung 1.
Interessiert mich grad recht wenig. einfach mal abwarten.
Karin


----------



## Pol050969 (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Liebe Mitglieder

Ich verfolge die Posts über trick.at IFV GmbH und der Mobile Premium Credits LTD.schon eine ganze weile .

[...]

Die Mobile Premium Credits LTD
mit Sitz in Harikslee und in 69 Great Hampton Street
UK-B18 6EW Birmingham

hat die Tricky.at Seite ins Leben gerufen 
und mit dem untenstehenden Text Kunden versucht zu Werben
hinter der Mobile Premium Credits LTD steckt 
[...].
Die IFV GmbH wurde mit dem Mahnwesen beauftragt und hat diesen Auftrag wieder an die Mobile Premium Credits LTD abgegeben ,da diese sich damit nicht identifizieren wollten , 
danach hat die Mobile Premium Credits LTD das ganze an die [...]
weiter gegeben , mit angeblichem Sitz in der Schweitz .
Der hauptsitz der [...] ist nicht in der Schweitz , diese Firma oder was es auch ist , ist dort nicht verzeichnet auch nicht im Handelsregisster .
Des Weiteren fürt die [...] neue Rechnungs Nummern , eure von der IFV angegebene Kunden nummer fehlt ganz .Dies ist nicht zulässig , es müssen bei der Abgabe eines Auftrags im Mahnwesen immer die Gleichen zeichen Verwendet werden .Nach weiteren Recherchen ist mir dann ins Auge gefallen das dieser [...] ein bekannter der Tricky.at ([...])ist , Ich vermute dahinter steckt , ich betohne ich vermute , das es ein Kumpell ist , diese Firma tritt immer dann in Erscheinung wenn die Mobile Premium Credits LTD (Tricky.at ) nicht weiter kommt mit Probanten.

Achtet auch bitte Darauf in der ersten meil von der IFV stand nichts von einer mahnung , erst bei der zweiten Mail von der [...] erschien das wort Mahnung im Betr. dies ist auch nicht Rechtens da die erste mail von der 
IFV grade mla 1 woche zurück liegt und die datumsangabe zur Zahlung mit der ersten Mail identisch ist . 


Geworben wurde damals mit diesem Text 

Sichern Sie sich jetzt einen kostenlosen S** MP-340 mit 256MB Speicher. Sie müssen lediglich eine Umfrage ausfüllen. Ihre persönlichen Daten werden streng vertraulich behandelt, lediglich die Umfrageergebnisse werden ausgewertet. Ihnen entstehen keine Kosten durch das ausfüllen der Umfrage bzw. für den Versand des MP3-Players. Mit dem Account erhalten Sie außerdem Zugriff auf Gutscheine im Wert von über 200€. Es ist nur ein Account pro Haushalt erlaubt. Jeder Teilnehmer muss das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben."



weiter unten ist dieses zu entnehmen 

"Es gibt keine direkte Mitgliedschaft zwischen Tricky.at oder seiner Muttergesellschaft, Mobile Premium Credits LTD., und S***. Die Handelszeichen, Logos und Produkte auf dieser Website sind Eigentum von S***. Mobile Premium Credits behauptet in keiner Hinsicht, S*** Handelszeichen oder Rechte zu repräsentieren oder zu besitzen. Mobile Premium Credits Ltd. und deren Websites sind nicht von S***kantic. bestitzt, unterstützt oder befördert. Durch Bestätigung des Button >>anmelden<< beauftrage ich Tricky.at, mir einen Account einzurichten mit dem ich Zugriff auf Gutscheine im Wert von mindestens 200€ erhalte. Die einmalige Einrichtung eines Accounts kostet hundertzwanzig Euro und wird Ihnen in Rechnung gestellt. Sie können die Anmeldung innerhalb von zwei Wochen widerrufen. Die Sonderaktion gilt nur für Tricky.at Mitglieder."



der Text sagt aus

Sichern Sie sich jetzt einen kostenlosen S** MP-340 mit 256MB Speicher. Sie müssen lediglich eine Umfrage ausfüllen.

Es gibt keine direkte Mitgliedschaft zwischen Tricky.at oder seiner Muttergesellschaft, Mobile Premium Credits LTD> >  

dem entsprechend kam von meiner Seite auch kein Vertrag zustande

und aus diesem Grund gibt es keine Rechtliche handhabe,


Schreibt einen Fetten Brief an die Mobile Premium Credits LTD
hier die Email Adressen , [...] macht alles Cc damit die nicht sagen können Sie hätten nichts bekommen , schreibt ihnen folgendes und setzt eine frisst.
Da die IFV das ganze an Sie wieder abgegeben hat, erwarte ich nun von ihnen innerhalb von 2 Wochen eine Antwort
über die weiter laufende Vorgehensweise, oder die Bestätigung zur Stornierung der Rechnung  

Sollten Sie jedoch die frisst verstreichen lassen , stimmen Sie einer Stornierung der Rechnung zu ,  

Rechtlich gesehen ist es [...] und die Tricky [...]. Ihr könnt euch beruhigt zurück lehnen Hunde die Bellen Beissen nicht.

_[Persönliche Daten und unpassende Ratschläge entfernt.
Die Vorschläge sind teilweise unsinnig, Beurteilungen fragwürdig.
Weitere Postings mit Verstößen gegen die NUBs werden kommentarlos entfernt werden. (bh)]_


----------



## klauskinski (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Mal was zum Nachdenken für die ganz Ängstlichen.

Stellt euch mal vor, ihr seid so etwas wie dieser O. . und wollt möglichst schnell viel, viel Geld "verdienen". Dann baut ihr euch eine nette kleine Seite mit schicken Bildchen und leeren Versprechungen. Versteckt im Kleingedruckten die Falltür. Wartet zwei Wochen und rechnet dann ab.

Mal angenommen, wer weiß wie viele es wirklich sind, es haben sich 5.000 Leute bei euch angemeldet. Diese haben aber in keiner Form einer elektronischen Rechnungsstellung zugestimmt. Müsst ihr doch logischerweise 5.000 Briefe mit der Rechnung als Inhalt zur Post bringen. Die 5.000 Bögen Papier und die Briefumschläge kosten vielleicht nicht die Welt, aber geschenkt gibt es sie auch nicht.

Also Ausgaben, ohne zu wissen, ob der Empfänger überhaupt existiert, minderjährig ist oder, oder... Bei der Post angekömmt sägt man euch dann: "Nein, umsonst können wir die Briefe nicht befördern!" Also, Pi mal Daumen mal Fensterkreuz sind wir mit 5.000 Briefen bei 2.250,- Euronen. Die wie erwähnt erstmal vorgestreckt sind, von, richtig, von euch. So 2.250,- Euro ärmer plus das Papier usw. . Also harrt ihr jetzt der Dinge (in diesem Falle Geld) die da kommen mögen. Und das ja nicht wenig. (600.000,- Euro?) Aber was wenn keiner zahlt? Dann habt ihr jetzt 2.250,- Euro weniger aufm Konto, im Sparstrumpf, unterm Kopfkissen. Was jetzt tun? Nochmal 2.250,- Euro aufn Kopf haun? Wir hams doch.

Hier endet erstmal die Geschichte...


Also lasst euch nicht mürbe machen. Wenn ihr jetzt immer noch Angst habt, dann ist das zwar verständlich, aber nicht notwendig. Es gibt auch Rechtsbeihilfe, für die, die kein Geld für den Anwalt haben.

Der Weg dahin -> Amtsgericht -> kostenlosen Beratungsschein für Rechtsauskunft beantragen (mitzunehmen sind in einem solchen Fall: Gehaltsnachweis und Mietvertrag - Bedürftigenprüfung damit sich kein reicher Tunichtgut den Schein erschleicht) Auf dem Gericht beißt euch keiner! Es ist lediglich das Formular auszufüllen und dann die genannten Unterlagen vorlegen. Die brauchen meist nicht mal ne Kopie sondern gucken ins Original und geben das wieder mit. In den häufigsten Fällen entscheiden die vor Ort, ob Anspruch auf kostenlose Rechtsberatung besteht oder nicht. Wenn ja bekommt ihr den Schein und geht zum Anwalt (aber ich würde damit warten, noch ist nichts handfestes da, wozu also Steuergeld verschwenden und den Anwalt zukleistern???)

Wie ich in der Geschichte bereits erwähnt habe, niemand hat einer elektronischen Rechnungsstellung zugestimmt. Es wurde auch nirgends darauf hingewiesen. Also Ball flach halten, auf die WM freuen und die, die keinen Fußball mögen freuen sich auf was anderes, was fällt mir grad nicht ein  

In diesem Sinne, eine schöne WM und nen sonnigen Tag

der kk


----------



## zickenbaendiger (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich bin auch einer der Betroffenen, habe inzwischen Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet. Erstaunlich ist auch, das die Rechungen/Mahnungen von [ edit]  am Wochenende verschickt werden. Und noch erstaunlicher... Man bekommt sogar Antwort mit noch wilderen Drohungen. Mal  schaun, was die Kripo so ermittelt.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht modaction _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40724


----------



## arment (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Also ich lebe in der Schweiz und habe auch so ne Rechnung bekommen und auch ne Mahnung. Ich hatte nicht gewusst dass es kostenpflichtig ist bis nach Ablauf der Kündigungsfrist. Dann haben sie mir halt diese Rechnung gesendet und meinten ich solle bezahlen, doch die Rechnung hörte sich mehr nach einer Drohung als nach einer Rechnung. Habe sogar ne Mahnung von "[]" bekommen wo man mir mit rechtlichen Schritte droht. Weiss jemand ob sie etwas   gegen mich tun könnten da ich in der Schweiz lebe?

*[Virenscanner: persönliche Daten  entfernt]*


----------



## zickenbaendiger (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich glaube, da wird nicht viel passieren. Die Firma ist weder in Telefonbuch der
-schweiz zu finden, noch existiert ein Eintrag bei de Handelskammer. Also erst mal ruhig Blut.


----------



## Pol050969 (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hier ein wichtiger Link wo ihr alles über Tricky erfahrt.
und Bitte Lieber Admin nicht Löschen oder zensieren denn hier stehen wirklich wichtige Informationen drin, und dann wird hier auch bestimmt Ruhe einkehren

_URL   wurde früher bereits gelöscht 
die NUB werden hier nicht eigenmächtig außer Kraft gesetzt
modaction  _


----------



## dvill (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Pol050969 schrieb:
			
		

> ... zensieren ...


So ein Stuss.

Hier wird nicht zensiert. Die Edierungen dienen direkt und ausschließlich dem Schutz von Schreibern, die die Tragweite ihrer Äußerungen nicht selbst beurteilen können.

Äußerungen hier im Forum sind Äußerungen in einer weltweiten Öffentlichkeit. Üble Nachrede und nicht beweisbare rufschädigende Tatsachenbehauptungen gegenüber Firmen werden FÜR DEN SCHREIBER sonst sehr teuer.

Wenigstens helfen lassen sollte man sich ohne zu meckern.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## klauskinski (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Moin,

kann dem dvill nur zustimmen. Zumal das alles für den User kostenlos passiert. DANKE!


----------



## Pol050969 (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

kann es sein das man hier sehr negativ eingestellt ist ?

Mein Text war Lieb und Nett gemeint auch wenn das Wort zensiert darin aufgeführt wurde war es nicht negativ gemeint, es liegt im sinne des Betrachters wie er einen text auffasst .

Die NUB habe ich gelesen und halte mich auch an die Ausdrucksform und versuche die Regeln die Verständlich sind einzuhalten , 

Deswegen habe ich eine Nette liebe Bitte an den Admin gestellt diesen Link nicht zu Löschen , da er evt wichtig sein kann für alle beteiligten und [...] , wenn das nicht möglich ist sehe ich das durchaus ein. 
auch wenn diese Seite dem Austausch von Informationen dienen soll 
um [...] Usern zu helfen .

es lag weder ein Befehlston noch ein Aufforderung an .

_[Wer die Tragweite eines Betrugsvorwurfes nicht kennt und auch hier wieder unzulässige Ausdrucksweisen pflegt, sollte zu dem Thema besser erst noch nachdenken. Ich empfehle dringend, die erwähnte Webseite kritisch zu prüfen. (bh)]_


----------



## Pol050969 (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



> _[Wer die Tragweite eines Betrugsvorwurfes nicht kennt und auch hier wieder unzulässige Ausdrucksweisen pflegt, sollte zu dem Thema besser erst noch nachdenken. Ich empfehle dringend, die erwähnte Webseite kritisch zu prüfen. (bh)]_


Dann muss ich aber noch eine Frage stellen , diese Seite nennt sich schon Forum Computerbetrug , ist es dann nicht so das jeder der dann zu diesem thema in das Forum Schreibt den Betrugsvorwurf in erwägung zieht mit der Überschrift zum Forum ?


_*Zum letzten MaL: *_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40724


> Die Moderatoren ändern keine Postings, weil sie ihnen nicht gefallen, sondern weil es die Rechtslage erfordert. Zudem sind die Moderatoren angewiesen, bei zweifelhaften Inhalten lieber einmal mehr einzugreifen.
> * Grundsatzdiskussionen zu dieser Praxis könnt Ihr in file://dev/null führen - und nur dort.*


----------



## kalikiana (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Es macht einfach so viel Spaß, hier mitzulesen. 
Wie so oft im Rechtswesen gibt es nunmal keine eindeutige Rechtslage im Hinblick auf Benutzerbeiträge in Foren wie diesem. Leider kann natürlich gerade hier dadurch oft kaum noch etwas zum Thema geschrieben werden. Es ist Sache der Mods, auf eigenes Risiko zweifelhafte Ratschläge als Hilfe für Unerfahrene stehen zu lassen oder sicherheitshalber zu löschen.

Aber seien wir einmal ehrlich, die meisten Ratsuchenden lassen sich von den ganzen _vermeintlichen_ Erkenntnissen über _bestimmte Personen_ sowieso nicht beeindrucken. :sun:


----------



## Gerechtigkeit (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herrn

Ich erkenne die Problematik mit den angegebenen Dienstanbietern nicht.
Die Fragen die gestellt werden wiederholen sich mehrmals , die Antworten sind fast immer die Gleichen, es gibt mehrere Internetseiten die sich mit diesen anbietern befassen und davon raten Abstand zu nehmen.
ein einschlägiger Fernsehsender gibt Sogar den betroffenen Hilfe.

Ich finde das Thema wird hier zu sehr Dramatisiert, 
Durchaus habe ich mich auch in anderen Foren umgesehen 
da geht es genau so zu ,

es liegt doch auf der Hand was zu unternehmen ist .

Aus gründen der NUB kann ich keine Namen oder Betreiber nennen 
daher bitte ich um ihr Verständniss .


----------



## klauskinski (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

@all:

Gibt es eine offizielle Opferzahl?

Wenn nicht, würde ich es gern irgendwie realisieren, daß sich die Leute, die betroffen sind irgendwo erfassen lassen. Weiß nur noch nicht, wie man das am besten angeht. Aber da fällt mir (oder jemand anderem?) bestimmt noch was ein. Ich würde nämlich diesen beiden Herren (D + CH) gerne den Hahn abdrehen. Langsam reichts mal. Kann man nicht irgendwo ne Anzeige erstatten bzw. jemanden über diese nicht zugelassene Inkassosache informieren. Wenn es nicht erlaubt ist, ist es verboten, wenn dann jemand trotzdem Geld eintreibt ohne dazu berechtigt zu sein, dann muss doch auch jemand ein berechtigtes Interesse daran haben, daß derjenige das unterlässt. Oder denke ich da jetzt falsch?

Lasst den Kopf nicht hängen!

PS. Das mit der Erfassung sollte dann ungefähr so aussehen:

Nickname - bezahlt / oder nicht - wenn ja, wann (obwohl der dritte punkt eigentlich überflüssig ist) aber mal sehen.

Freue mich über Anregungen. Bis dahin...schönen Tag - Sonne is ja nich...zumindest hier


----------



## worldmiracles (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				klauskinski schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Wenn nicht, würde ich es gern irgendwie realisieren, daß sich die Leute, die betroffen sind irgendwo erfassen lassen. Weiß nur noch nicht, wie man das am besten angeht. [...]
> 
> Nickname - bezahlt / oder nicht - wenn ja, wann (obwohl der dritte punkt eigentlich überflüssig ist) aber mal sehen.



Die Idee wäre eigentlich nicht übel. Ich denke mir aber, dass es schwierig sein könnte, diese Liste brauchbar zu gestallten, ohne dass die Datenschutzrichtlinien verletzt werden. (Datenbank-Verschlüsselung, Datenweitergabe...)

Oder liege ich hier falsch?


----------



## klauskinski (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher, aber ich denke, durch den Nickname ist ja für die User an sich eine hinreichende Anonymität gegeben. Und der Admin des Forums wird sicherlich auch kein Interesse an den persönlichen Daten eines Nutzers haben. Lediglich, wenn jemand strafrechtlich relevante Inhalte zum Besten gibt oder dergleichen. Ansonsten sehe ich da prinzipiell keine Probleme. 


Wie sieht das denn der Admin?


----------



## Heiko (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				klauskinski schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher, aber ich denke, durch den Nickname ist ja für die User an sich eine hinreichende Anonymität gegeben. Und der Admin des Forums wird sicherlich auch kein Interesse an den persönlichen Daten eines Nutzers haben. Lediglich, wenn jemand strafrechtlich relevante Inhalte zum Besten gibt oder dergleichen. Ansonsten sehe ich da prinzipiell keine Probleme.
> 
> 
> Wie sieht das denn der Admin?


Jede Art von elektronischer Liste ist datenschutzrechtlich zumindest bedenklich. Was mich aber noch vorher interessiert: was genau soll eine solche Liste bringen?
Wir können - wenn überhaupt - nur einen repräsentativen Querschnitt finden. Und wenn sich auch nur ein Eintrag einschmuggelt, der widerlegbar ist, dann hafte ich wegen der Tatsachenbehauptung. Oder wie stellt Ihr Euch das vor?


----------



## worldmiracles (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Nee, eine solche Liste kann unmöglich in einem Rahmen wie dieses Forum erstellt werden. Der Datenschutz wäre in diesem Fall wohl wirklich nicht gewährleistet.

So wie ich die Idee von klauskinski interpretiere, geht es mehr um eine Sammelklage gegen die Firma. Dazu müssten aber wohl nicht nur ein "nikname" in einem Forum erfasst werden sondern wirklich die persönlichen Daten wie Name, Vorname, Wohnort und Alter im Minimum.
 In meinen Augen könnte eine solche Liste nur in Form einer verschlüsselten Web-Datenbank realisiert werden. D.h. der/die Betrogene könnte sich eintragen lassen und so bestätigen, dass er/sie "Opfer" von Tricky wurde. Ob die gesammelten Beträge rechtlich auch wirklich ausreichend sind für eine Sammelklage kann ich nicht beurteilen. 

Wie Admin Heiko bereits geschildert hat, kann auch in diesem Fall ein Falsch-Eintrag kaum ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				worldmiracles schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich die Idee von klauskinski interpretiere, geht es mehr um eine Sammelklage gegen die Firma. (...) Ob die gesammelten Beträge rechtlich auch wirklich ausreichend sind für eine Sammelklage kann ich nicht beurteilen.


:steinigung: Jehova :steinigung: Jehova :steinigung:

Es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklagen!


----------



## worldmiracles (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> :steinigung: Jehova :steinigung: Jehova :steinigung:
> 
> Es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklagen!



Ich komme aus der Schweiz. Hier ist das (noch) möglich. Wie die Situation in DE ist kenne ich nicht genau. 

Bitte etwas mehr Respekt in diesem Forum!


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				worldmiracles schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte etwas mehr Respekt in diesem Forum!


Ok


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Auch in der Schweiz gibt es nach meinen Recherchen keine Sammelklage  im Sinne
  der class action des US-Rechts 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammelklage

http://www.sammelklage.ch/Sammelklage.htm


> Was ist eine Sammelklage?
> 
> Im schweizerischen Zivilprozess gibt es - im Gegensatz z.B. zu den USA - das Institut der «Sammelklage» eigentlich nicht. Trotzdem ist es möglich, auch in der Schweiz Klagen einzureichen, die schlussendlich den gleichen Effekt haben, wie Sammelklagen.
> 
> ...


Wichtig: jeder muß unabhängig Klage einreichen!  

cp


----------



## TiPrin (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo,
ich habe mich wegen tricky.at an die Hamburger Verbraucherschutzzentrale gewandt. Habe alle "Rechnungen" und "Mahnungen" mitgeschickt.
Die einhellige Auskunft lautete: aussitzen, nach Prüfung liegt keine Grundlage für eine Zahlung vor!
Man empfahl mir, erst etwas zu unternehmen, wenn die Gegenseite vor Gericht gehen sollte, womit man aber nicht wirklich zu rechnen hat.
Solche Leute drohen meist nur und hoffen, verunsicherte oder unkundige / uninformierte Leute einschüchtern zu können. 
Also sollte man sich davon nicht ins Boxhorn jagen lassen.
Und was die vermeintlich identifizierbare IP-Adresse betrifft: die IP-Adressen von handelsüblichen PC, wie sie jeder zu Hause hat, sind an der ersten Stelle IMMER 3-stellig und deutlich über 100 angesiedelt!
Ohne weitere Worte...


----------



## rolf76 (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				TiPrin schrieb:
			
		

> die IP-Adressen von handelsüblichen PC, wie sie jeder zu Hause hat, sind an der ersten Stelle IMMER 3-stellig und deutlich über 100 angesiedelt!
> Ohne weitere Worte...


:gruebel: 

Ich kann Deine Ausführungen nicht fachmännisch widerlegen, aber meine IP beginnt im Moment mit 89.49.***.**, trotz handelsüblichen PCs...


----------



## technofreak (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				TiPrin schrieb:
			
		

> Und was die vermeintlich identifizierbare IP-Adresse betrifft: die
> IP-Adressen von handelsüblichen PC, wie sie jeder zu Hause hat, sind an der
> ersten Stelle IMMER 3-stellig und deutlich über 100 angesiedelt!
> Ohne weitere Worte...


Das stimmt nicht, gerade die T-Kom setzt auch zweistellige Addressen ein:  80, 84 usw. 
Das ändert aber im Grunde nichts an der Situation. Mit dem PC hat das nichts zu tun.

tf


----------



## klauskinski (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Moin,

mein Ansinnen war auch mehr, einen Überblick zu bekommen, wieviele "Opfer" von diesem Gemauschel es überhaupt gibt. Wenn man diese alle dann dazu bewegen kann, zur Polizei zu gehen (natürlich mit vorher genau abgeklärtem Verhaltensmuster bzw. vorformulierten Anzeigen - wenn da jemand nen kostenlosen Rechtsbeistand hätte wäre das natürlich von Vorteil) und Anzeige zu erstatten: a.) gegen den Betreiber der T-Seite wegen Verletzung des Datenschutzes durch Weitergabe an unbefugte Dritte (denn B. M. aus CH ist nicht befugt Geld einzutreiben) und b.) gegen B. M. wegen unerlaubter Handlung in Sachen Inkasso, denn wie schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde, bedarf es ja einer offiziellen Genehmigung.

Ich bin der Meinung, man sollte den Spieß umdrehen und um so mehr Leute mitmachen, um so besser. Aber dazu sollte man m. E. erstmal ein vernünftiges Konzept auf die Beine stellen. Um so mehr Anzeigen vorliegen, um so stärker wird doch auch das öffentliche Interesse an einer Bestrafung bzw. Anklage.

Bestes Beispiel in dem Fall ist wohl der K. Schm., der jetzt aus dem Ausland agiert. Natürlich handelte es sich da um Millionen, die erschlichen und was weiß ich was wurden, Kredite usw. Aber wenn der, dessen Namen ich jetzt nicht erwähne, die ganzen Reingefallenen dazu bringen würde zu zahlen, das wären dann wahrscheinlich auch Millionen. Ich möchte ehrlich gesagt nicht wissen, wie viele schon aus Angst gezahlt haben.

Aussitzen wäre natürlich ne Möglichkeit, aber das ist mir angesichts der vielen schlaflosen Nächte einiger Verunsicherter zu wenig.

Angenommen, es gäbe die Sammelklage (Ich weiß auch, dass es sie so nicht gibt) was sollte dann ein Unglaubwürdiger Eintrag bewirken, im Hinblick auf die vielen wirklich "Geschädigten"? M. E. nichts, schließlich würde damit nur bewiesen, dass gewisse Leute versuchen das Vorhaben zu vereiteln und das würde auch einem Richter auffallen.

So, gute Nacht erstmal...

_  Beitrag editiert. (Genehmigung)* BT/MOD*_


----------



## klauskinski (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Das soll natürlich Genehmigung heißen da oben. Wieso gibts eigentlich keine Edit-Funktion? (nicht persönlich nehmen, ist ne ernstgemeinte Frage) 

_  Beitrag oben wie gewünscht editiert.  * BT/MOD*_


----------



## kalikiana (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				klauskinski schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Wieso gibts eigentlich keine Edit-Funktion? (nicht persönlich nehmen, ist ne ernstgemeinte Frage)


Vor Kurzem war das Editieren noch möglich, mittlerweile ist der Button dafür aber verschwunden. Ich schätze, die Mods haben keine Lust mehr, jeden Tag zu schauen, ob wieder jemand im Nachhinein die _Modedits_ rückgängig gemacht hat. Für manche vielleicht blöd, aber schon verständlich.


----------



## TiPrin (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Richtig! Die Provider setzen 2-stellige IP-Adressen ein, aber für den "Hausgebrauch" werden 3-stellige vergeben. Es kann also allenfalls der jeweilige Provider ermittelt werden.


----------



## klauskinski (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Unabhängig davon wird kein Provider einer Privatperson und schon gar nicht einer imaginären Rechtsabteilung Auskunft erteilen bzw. die Log-Dateien zur Verfügung stellen.

Zudem die Aufbewahrungsfristen für diese auch verschieden sind von Prov. zu Prov. .

Bis später...


----------



## technofreak (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				TiPrin schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig! Die Provider setzen 2-stellige IP-Adressen ein, aber
> für den "Hausgebrauch" werden 3-stellige vergeben. Es kann also allenfalls
> der jeweilige Provider ermittelt werden.


Nochmal, das ist nicht richtig,  es hat nichts mit "Hausgebrauch" zu tun, sondern ausschließlich welcher Provider welchen Nummernraum zugeteilt bekommen hat und welche Nummern er daraus vergibt.
Bitte nicht weiter diesen Unfug verbreiten. 

tf


----------



## kalikiana (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				klauskinski schrieb:
			
		

> Unabhängig davon wird kein Provider einer Privatperson und schon gar nicht einer imaginären Rechtsabteilung Auskunft erteilen bzw. die Log-Dateien zur Verfügung stellen.
> 
> Zudem die Aufbewahrungsfristen für diese auch verschieden sind von Prov. zu Prov. .
> 
> Bis später...



Wenn überhaupt kommt es vor, dass manche Provider Informationen gegenüber der Staatsanwaltschaft herausgeben. Ob jemand anderes Einsicht erhält ist eher fraglich und vor allem nicht legal.


----------



## technofreak (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Der Provider darf die Zuordnung der IP zu Userdaten nur Ermittlungsbehörden und/oder auf gerichtlichen Beschluß herausgeben. Ein privates "Unternehmen" 
bekommt  niemals auf Grund von vorgeblichen Ansprüchen Zugang zu diesen Daten.

Abgesehen davon ist die  IP  irrelevant, da sie lediglich aussagt, dass von einem bestimmten Anschluß eine Verbindung bestand.


----------



## klauskinski (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Moin,

also es sieht so aus, daß es über 30.000 gibt, die sich bei dieser Seite angemeldet haben oder ohne wissen angemeldet wurden oder oder einfach nur eine Rechnung erhalten haben.

Jetzt fragt sich gleich jeder, wie kommt der darauf. Schaut mal auf die Rechnungsnummer, falls ihr die Mail nicht schon gelöscht habt. Ihr müsst sie ja hier nicht zum besten geben, aber die Anfangszahl der bei mir fünstelligen Rechnungsnummer nach mpc06-xxxxx sollte schon ausreichen, um einen ungefähren Überblick zu erhalten.

Kleine Rechnung: würden die vermutlichen 30.000 User zahlen, dann hätte er 3.600.000,- Euronen [.....]. Und die Zahl wird ja bestimmt weitaus höher sein.

In anderen Foren kann man lesen, daß der Typ eine Menge Schulden hat und die Gläubiger ihm jetzt ans Leder wollen. Ich wünsche keinem was schlechtes, aber der ist nich mal keiner, also sollen sie ihn sich ruhig mal vorknöpfen. [......]

_Wort und Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Santana (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				klauskinski schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ... Schaut mal auf die Rechnungsnummer, falls ihr die Mail nicht schon gelöscht habt. Ihr müsst sie ja hier nicht zum besten geben, aber die Anfangszahl der bei mir fünstelligen Rechnungsnummer nach mpc06-xxxxx sollte schon ausreichen, um einen ungefähren Überblick zu erhalten.
> 
> _Wort und Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_




Hallo, juchhu, ich habe 3 verschiedene Rechnungsnummern:

1. auf der Rechnung von Tricky.at : Txxxxx (5 Ziffern)
2. auf der Mahnung von ifv : mpc06-1xxxx (4 Ziffern)
3. auf der Mahnung von [.......] : mpc06-2xxxx (4 Ziffern)

Bisher war ich der Meinung, dass es auch eine doppelte Buchführung gibt, jetzt anscheinend sogar eine 3-fache, ich lach mich schlapp.

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reisi (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Noch eine Woche 
Ich schätze dass die "neue" Firma keine Mahnung per Post versendet.
Also die ifv war wenigstens glaubwürdig, hat aber dann den Vertrag mit denen gebrochen^^
und diese neue aus der Schweiz wurde sicher von dem selben Mann gemacht, der auch tricky.at gegründet hat :bang:


----------



## klauskinski (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

@Reisi:

Nein, es ist nicht dieselbe Person. Es sind zwei verschiedene. Wenn Du den Thread durchliest, dann wirst Du den Unterschied schon herausfinden. Also prinzipiell brauchst Du erst ab dem 24.05.06 lesen, weil ab da die Mahnungen aus der Schweiz verschickt wurden. Wenn man bei Internic eine Online-Whois-Abfrage mit der Firmendomain des angeblichen Schweizer Inkasso- bzw Finanzunternehmens macht findet man auch den Anmelder der Domain. [.......] Aber das kannst Du auch in diesem Thread nachlesen.

@Santana:

Ich muss gleich mal nachschauen!

_Satz wegen nicht bewiesener Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## klauskinski (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

@Santana:

Schaut bei mir genauso aus. Wobei auf der Trickreichrechnung der Kundennummer nur ein T vorangestellt ist.

Bei den anderen weiß wahrscheinlich nur der Geier wie sich die Nummern zusammensetzen.

Hat jemand ne höhere Zahl als 3 bei der Mahnungsrechnungsnummer nach dem obligaten mpc06- ?


----------



## Reducal (5 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Glis, Englisch-Gruss-Str. 44*

So, jetzt war ich mal dort und wurde auf die Husche so gar nicht fündig. Leider hatte ich nur wenig Zeit und konnte das Objekt nicht wirklich ausermitteln, da es im Vorbeifahrn an der Hauskennzeichnung hapert. Die Bilder sprechen jedoch für sich - sozialer Wohnbau ohne gewerblichem Charakter (abgesehen von den deklarierten Firmen und Restaurants). Das Gute an der Adresse ist jedoch, dass die Polizei gleich um´s Eck rum stationiert ist.

Ich favorisiere das Anwesen von Bild 1 , Bild 2 kommt aber auch irgendwie in Betracht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

musstest Du in eine Straße reinfahren? Die richtige Adresse liegt nicht direkt an der Straße (so habe ich jedenfalls auf einem Plan gesehen).
Ich hoffe, die Schweizer Luft hat Dir gut getan. Ich hatte es hier weniger schön. Morgen mehr.
P.S.: Das Restaurant Romantica (siehe Bild links) hat die Nummer 50. Im Bild rechts erkennt man die Aufschrift "schaerer" - das ist Nr. 14 (siehe schaerer.c*m). Die Nummer 44 ist ganz woanders (hätt ich Dir doch den Plan geschickt...  )


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Die richtige Adresse liegt nicht direkt an der Straße


Es gab noch so einen üblichen "Tee R...(Dingsda)", doch der war auf der Seite mit den ungraden Zahlen, mitten in Wohnblöcken.

Wenn ich so eine Nachricht vom Nachfolger des Tricki.at-Forderungssteller erhalten würde, wäre die im Spamordner sehr gut aufgehoben. Da ich keine Beleidigungen schreibe, erspare ich dem geneigten Leser weitere Ausführungen zu diesem unsinngen Thema um die merkwürdigen E-Mailrechnungen.



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, die Schweizer Luft hat Dir gut getan.


Bestens, hole mir demnächst noch mehr.:-D



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte es hier weniger schön. Morgen mehr.


...danke, reicht schon.:unzufrieden:


----------



## gamebuster1978 (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Dann bin ich morgen auf die nächste Mail gespannt. Morgen oder am 9.6 müsste ja wieder eine Mahnung kommen.


----------



## Nian (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

na dann warten wir mal ab ...

vieleicht bekommen wir ja bei bezahlung  wm karten fürs finale???  wär doch was


----------



## ChrisBerlin (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ja morgen oder übermorgen müßte Post kommen oder ..._(edit)_

_rechtlich bedenkliche Äusserung editiert/Juri_


----------



## Pol050969 (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich habe  da was intressantes gefunden unser T.O verwendet in Foren immer den Gleichen Nick Namen [...]. und unterschreibt bei jedem Post immer gerne mit seinem vollen Namen , habe seine aktuelle Email adresse gefunden und ihm einen Lieben Brief geschieben , 

Auch wenn ich weiß das er sich nicht mehr melden wird oder das Mahnungen kommen von [...]

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Nian (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

dann sag mal bescheid ob er antwortet


----------



## Nian (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

HAt schon wer eine neue mail bekommen????...ich wills nicht beschreien..ich hab noch keine 

die kommen dann in 3 monaten


----------



## nanuk (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo,
ich habe eine mail bekommen und stellt euch vor, keine Standardmail. Ich hatte auf die Mahnung geantwortet, dass ich sehr wohl innerhalb der Widerrufsfrist den Widerruf gemailt und per Einschreiben geschickt hatte (diesem Forum sei Dank). Daraufhin erhielt ich eine mail, dass ich die Nachweise schicken solle und man würde es prüfen. Ich habe die Kopien der mails und die Nummer des Einschreibebriefs hingemailt. Ich konnte mir nicht verkneifen zu schreiben, dass sie ja nur Herrn _edit_ fragen müßten, da er das Einschreiben entgegengenommen hatte. Seitdem habe ich noch keine Antwort bekommen. Warten wir also ab.


_  Beitrag editiert. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## klauskinski (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

hallo nanuk,

und willkommen bei den antitricky-fightern!

diese mail habe ich nach mahnungswiderspruch auch bekommen.
daraufhin habe ich ihm geantwortet, daß ich keine nachweise an jemanden verschicke, der nicht mal berechtigt ist, offiziell forderungen der gläubiger einzufordern. danach war ruhe. das ist auch bloß masche. die wissen ganz genau, daß sie keine chance haben, an unser geld zu kommen, es sei denn jemand lässt sich dummerweise davon einschüchtern. wenn die nächste mahnwelle kommt, dann bin ich mir fast sicher, daß du auch unter den betroffenen bist.

ansonsten schönen tag, viel spaß bei der wm!!! tschechien:usa 3:0!!!


----------



## nanuk (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Also dann, warten wir auf die Dinge die da kommen und tragen sie mit Fassung:wall:


----------



## nanuk (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo zusammen.
Wollt ihr mal lachen? Herr T.O. versucht eine neue Masche und sucht Investoren. Es sind nicht mehr alle Kommentare zu lesen, aber es reicht auch so.
http://www.openbc.com/cgi-bin/forum.fpl?op=showarticles&id=1658938&offset=0


----------



## tuxedo (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich bezweifle, dass er tatsächlich einen Investor gefunden hat. Meines Erachtens hat der Thread zu deutlich die Unseriösität seines Vorhabens aufgedeckt evt. auch die wirtschaflichen und juristischen Unzulänglichkeiten, so dass er sich aus dem Thread zurückgezogen und aus reinem Trotz diese Bemerkung dazu geschrieben hat. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung und nichts anderes als eine Vermutung - aber eine die hochgradig plausibel ist.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## nanuk (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Wenn du mal weiter hinten liest, werden einige Vermutungen zu einer Internetseite angestellt, die wohl ziemlich viele Übereinstimmungen mit der Idee hat und wo wohl auch B... F... eine Rolle spielt. Kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein, oder? Wenn der schon wieder mit so einer Masche durchkommt zweifle ich langsam an allem. Aber sein Konto ist wohl gesperrt worden, wenigstens etwas.


----------



## tuxedo (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Kannst Du mir mal den vermuteten Link per PN schicken? Das wäre nett, denn ich habe die besagte Stelle in besagten Thread nicht gefunden.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## nanuk (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo Matthias,
hier kannst du die Vermutungen nachlesen.
http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=73684&page=61


----------



## tuxedo (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hehe, der Dienst hinter dem vermuteten Link h**p://mp3-****.***/ ist vorerst aus angeblichen technischen und organisatorischen Gründen nicht erreichbar.


----------



## nanuk (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

So ein Pech aber auch :sun:


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

warum hat mp3-fl**.com kein whois? Wo ist man, wenn man die Meldung von mp3-fl**.com liest???


> Could not find a match for mp3-fl**.com !


?


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

kws-onl****.net hat auch kein whois... Bliebe noch die Möglichkeit, in TORGAU  nachzufragen, beim Inhaber der servicenummer.
P.S.: mp3-fl**.com/agb.php funktioniert


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> warum hat mp3-fl**.com kein whois? Wo ist man, wenn man die Meldung von mp3-fl**.com liest???


sehr merkwürden, der direkte whois Server liefert kein Ergebnis 
http://whois.domainpeople.com/
nur Datumsangaben


> Updated Date: 09-Jun-2006
> Creation Date: 09-Jun-2006
> Expiration Date: 09-Jun-2008



cp


----------



## Stalker2002 (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> warum hat mp3-fl**.com kein whois? Wo ist man, wenn man die Meldung von mp3-fl**.com liest???
> 
> 
> > Could not find a match for mp3-fl**.com !
> ...



Versuch's mal über www.dnsstuff.com
Da bekomme ich jedenfalls eine Adresse in London geliefert.

MfG
L.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Googelt man mit dem Namen des Unternehmens  bekommt man eine Adresse in 
Deutschland 

cp


----------



## kalikiana (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Man kann die Hauptseite schon sehen unter http://www.mp3-fl**.com/2/i***x.php
Im Impressum stehen aber diesmal völlig andere Namen: D****l L**sch & E***n L**enz und bei der Adresse eine 77er-Postleitzahl :gruebel:


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

genau  diese findet man auch  über die obige  whois/google  Recherche


----------



## Tobias Claren (11 Juli 2006)

*[...] hat nicht mehr Rechte als jeder Nichtjurist.....*



			
				News schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht darf ich in diesem Zusammenhang mal eine OT-Frage stellen, die ich mir schon mehrmals hinsichtlich der "illegalen Rechtsberatung" gestellt habe:
> Was ist, wenn der Rechtsberater im Forum ein Jurist ist?
> Anlass dieser Frage: Ein bekannter Münchener Anwalt hat mal in einem anderen Forum sinngemäß getönt, *ER* dürfe sehr wohl Tipps geben, wenn er nur wolle. Schließlich sei er kein juristischer Laie, der Unsinn zu verbreiten drohe, sondern Anwalt (genaue Quelle ist mir leider entfallen).
> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, richtete sich das Gesetz einst gegen Beratung durch nicht zulassene Anwälte.
> ...



Hier ein Magazin-Artikel nach der Einführung des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes:


> "Dem Führer und Reichskanzler gilt der unauslöschliche Dank der deutschen Anwaltschaft für das Rechtsberatungsgesetz zur Verhütung von Mißbräuchen auf dem Gebiet der Rechtsberatung: Ein Gesetzgebungswerk, dass im marxistisch-liberalistischen Parteienstaat eine völlige Unmöglichkeit gewesen wäre, das nur auf dem festen Boden nationalistischer und berufsständiger Weltanschauung entstehen konnte und in jahrelanger Arbeit vorbereitet wurde von dem Bund Nationalsozialistischer Deutscher Juristen. Soweit jüdische Anwälte noch praktizieren, verdanken sie das dem Großmut des Führers und müssen sich ihm würdig erweisen. Die große Staatsprüfung ist ein Ausleseverfahren, bei dem es nicht auf die häufig nur zufälligen Noten ankommt, sondern vor allem auf den Nachweis nationalsozialistischer Weltanschauung und nationalsozialistischem Rechtsdenkens."


Nein, der Herr [...] darf auch nicht mehr als alle Nichtjuristen.
Schon so ein Kommentar lässt mich an seiner Kompetenz zweifeln.
Da gibt es einen ehemaligen Richter der gibt regelmäßig vorsätzlich >kostenlose< Rechtsberatung um sich danach selbst anzuzeigen.
Es handelt sich um den Richter am Oberlandesgericht a. D., Dr. H. K.:
http://www.beschwerdezentrum.de/_aktuell/2003kw12.htm

Der Punkt liegt bei >kostenlos<!
Ein Jurist dürfte nicht mal einen symbolischen Cent verlangen.
Nur feste Sätze sind erlaubt.

Die Gerichte die seine Selbtsanzeige zu verhandeln hatten, haben auch einmal behauptet bzw. entschieden dass er als Jurist und ehemaliger Richter dies ja dürfe. Da ist er natürlich gegen vorgegangen.
Aber schon diese hilflose Darstellung war ein kleiner Sieg.Quasi eine Aufweichung des RBerG in der Rechtsprechnung. Die haben sich damit selbst in den Fuss geschossen.

Alles ziemlich pervers.

Hiermit befürworte und billige ich das Handeln von Herrn K. .

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## nanuk (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo alle zusammen,
seit ich die Mahnung aus der Schweiz bekommen habe, erhalte ich verstärkt Viren-verseuchte e-mails mit der Absender-Endung  .ch. Geht es euch auch so, oder ist das jetzt ein Zufall?!
Ansonsten nichts Neues.


----------



## Nian (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

huhu nanuk

also mir fällt nichts auf..hat aber ach nix zu sagen..mal sehen wie es bei den anderen ist..


ich wollte gerade nachgefragt haben ob jemand was  neues weiss 

mails kamen keine mehr


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Nian schrieb:
			
		

> ....ob jemand was  neues weiss....


Um den Thread hier ist es sehr ruhig geworden. Da http://forum.computerbetrug.de einen ziemlich treffenden Barometer für bösartige Aktionen darstellt, scheint zumindest an dieser Front (vorerst) Ruhe eingekehrt zu sein. Warum das so ist, werden wir wohl kaum erfahren und ob es noch ein bisschen weiter geht, wird die Zukunft zeigen. Die Erwartungen dahingehend würde ich aber auf den Nullpunkt zurück schrauben.


----------



## Nian (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

ich erwarte da eigentlich kaum mehr was..aber man weiss ja nie,ne 

also..zurücklehnen und wetter geniessen


----------



## anonym_surfer (17 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Nian schrieb:
			
		

> ich erwarte da eigentlich kaum mehr was..aber man weiss ja nie,ne
> 
> also..zurücklehnen und wetter geniessen


Hallo zusammen.
Wie man sehen kann, läuf hier seit dem 18.07.06 nichts mehr.
Habt Ihr keine Briefe mehr bekommen?
Bin auch reingefallen, aber auf dvden.*e.

Gruss a_s


----------



## Wembley (17 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				anonym_surfer schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch reingefallen, aber auf dvden.*e.Gruss a_s


Tricky.at hat aber mit dvden nichts zu tun. Wenn irgendwo Ruhe ist, muss dies nicht unbedingt auch für einen anderen Anbieter gelten.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## anonym_surfer (17 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Tricky.at hat aber mit dvden nichts zu tun.


Habe ja nie gesagt, dass das etwas miteinander zu tun hat. Habe nur gesagt, dass ich auf DVDen.de reingefallen bin.
Ich lese mich schon die ganze Zeit durch den DVDen Thread durch, ich glaube dort ist jetzt auch Funkstille. Hat ja aber wie schon gesagt mit Tricky nichts zu tun.


----------



## gamebuster1978 (28 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

ich glaub es geht schon wieder los

wir bedanken uns für die Nutzung unseres Services. vanillapay.com ist ein deutschsprachiger Zahlungsanbieter für die Abrechnung/Abwicklung von Internetdiensleistungen und Bestellungen in Internetshops.

Ihre Transaktion wird ausgeführt für die Mobile Premium Credits Ltd., Harrislee, Deutschland

Hier finden sie alle wichtigen Transaktionsdetails:

Überweisungsbetrag: 120.00 EUR
Kurz-Info:          Zugang zur Webseite: w*w.tricky.at (Einrichtungsgebühr) / Bestellungs-ID [....]
Artikelnummer:      MPC-001
Firma:              Mobile Premium Credits Ltd.
Merchant´s ID:      11
Bestelldatum:       [.........]
Rechnungsnummer:    [.........]


Ihr 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht bei der Bestellung auf der Internetseite: ht*p://w*w.tricky.at ist am 21.02.2006 abgelaufen. Hiermit erhalten Sie im Namen und für Rechnung von Mobile Premium Credits Ltd., Harrislee, Deutschland Ihre aktuelle Rechnung. Bitte überweisen Sie diese Rechnung ohne Abzug innerhalb von 14 Tagen auf unser Konto.

Wenn Sie Fragen zu Ihrer Bestellung, Abwicklung und Probleme bei ht*p://w*w.tricky.at haben, wenden Sie sich bitte an die Mobile Premium Credits Ltd., bzw. per Email an: kontakt*tricky.at oder per Telefon unter 01805/0041489* (*12 Cent/Min aus dem deutschen Festnetz)

Ihre Rechnung ist im PDF-Format erstellt worden. Um sich die Rechnung anschauen zu können, klicken Sie auf den Anhang in dieser Email und es öffnet sich automatisch der Acrobat Reader. So können Sie sich Ihre Rechnung auch für Ihre Unterlagen ausdrucken. 

Sollten Sie keinen Acrobat Reader installiert haben, finden Sie hier den Link zum kostenlosen Download: ht*p://w*w.adobe.de/products/acrobat/readstep.html

Wir haben weitere Daten zu unserer Sicherheit gespeichert, diese dienen uns zur Ermittlung Ihrer Person und werden von uns nur bei vorsätzlicher Falscheingabe an die zuständigen Behörden zur strafrechtlichen Verfolgung (§263 StGB) von Computerbetrug weitergegeben. Zu unserer Sicherheit wird Ihre IP-Adresse, der Host, das Datum und die Uhrzeit festgehalten.


Herzliche Grüsse,
Ihr vanillapay.com - Team


Was macht Ihr jetzt???

_Rechnungsdetails zum Schutz des Users gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## Nian (28 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

hah!
 eben kam ne email 

Es war ja auch lange ruhig...sonstnochwer????
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Hallo ........... ............,

wir bedanken uns für die Nutzung unseres Services. vanillapay.com ist ein deutschsprachiger Zahlungsanbieter für die Abrechnung/Abwicklung von Internetdiensleistungen und Bestellungen in Internetshops.

Ihre Transaktion wird ausgeführt für die Mobile..................., 

Hier finden sie alle wichtigen Transaktionsdetails:

Überweisungsbetrag: 120.00 EUR
Kurz-Info:          Zugang zur Webseite: .tricky (Einrichtungsgebühr) / 
Artikelnummer:      001
Firma:              Mobile Premium Credits Ltd.
Merchant´s ID:     ..............
Bestelldatum:       [.......]
Rechnungsnummer:  ...................
 .

Ihr 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht bei der Bestellung auf der Internetseite: .tricky ist am 23.02.2006 abgelaufen. Hiermit erhalten Sie im Namen und für Rechnung von Mobile Premium Credits Ltd., Harrislee, Deutschland Ihre aktuelle Rechnung. Bitte überweisen Sie diese Rechnung ohne Abzug innerhalb von 14 Tagen auf unser Konto.

Wenn Sie Fragen zu Ihrer Bestellung, Abwicklung und Probleme bei .tricky haben, wenden Sie sich bitte an die Mobile Premium Credits Ltd., bzw. per Email an: ......... oder per Telefon unter....... (*12 Cent/Min aus dem deutschen Festnetz)

Ihre Rechnung ist im PDF-Format erstellt worden. Um sich die Rechnung anschauen zu können, klicken Sie auf den Anhang in dieser Email und es öffnet sich automatisch der Acrobat Reader. So können Sie sich Ihre Rechnung auch für Ihre Unterlagen ausdrucken.

Sollten Sie keinen Acrobat Reader installiert haben, finden Sie hier den Link zum kostenlosen Download: ht*p://w*w.adobe.de/products/acrobat/readstep.html

Wir haben weitere Daten zu unserer Sicherheit gespeichert, diese dienen uns zur Ermittlung Ihrer Person und werden von uns nur bei vorsätzlicher Falscheingabe an die zuständigen Behörden zur strafrechtlichen Verfolgung (§263 StGB) von Computerbetrug weitergegeben. Zu unserer Sicherheit wird Ihre IP-Adresse, der Host, das Datum und die Uhrzeit festgehalten.


Herzliche Grüsse,
Ihr vanillapay.com - Team

_Rechnungsdetail zum Schutz des Users gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## Nian (28 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

[email protected] gamebuster, du warst schneller*ggg


----------



## gamebuster1978 (28 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Nian schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] gamebuster, du warst schneller*ggg


ich finde das jetzt nicht mehr zum grinsen

Ich könnte würgen.....:wall:


----------



## Nian (28 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Galgenhumor...naja vom würgen wirds ja auch nicht besser...


----------



## MrOrange (28 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hab diese tolle vanillapay Email auch gerade bekommen, ziemlich hartnäckig das Ganze!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				gamebuster1978 schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht Ihr jetzt???



Jetzt hat der Tricky-T. wieder mal eine neue passende [.......] (die dritte) gefunden, die wohl in der Branche immer größere "Marktanteile" dazugewinnt.

Nach DVDen und Alblanca (der Pornostar-Anbieter von T.S. und B.A.) nun auch noch diesen "guten Kunden". Super!

Also wieder mal die ganzen portointensiven Spielchen mit Einschreiben mit Rückschein........

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Migo (28 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Und ich geselle mich auch noch dazu, habs eben auch bekommen. Tja, war lange ruhig und jetzt gehts wieder los. Komischerweise ist jetzt nur noch von den 120 € wieder die Rede, nicht von den Bearbeitungskosten und Mahngebühren, die ja zuletzt schon mal drauf geschlagen wurden. Aber ich schätze mal, dies ist genauso zu behandeln wie alle anderen Mails zuvor auch?


----------



## chrisi5232 (28 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Richtig, die Mahnkosten sind nicht dabei. Aber eigentlich müsste die Rechnung nun ja auch schon "hinfällig" bzw. "verfallen" sein, oder? Ich mein, ich habe diese Umfrage (leider) am 24.02.2006 ausgefüllt und am 24.05.2006 das letzte mal eine E-Mail (die Mahnung von [.....] Finance) bekommen..das war vor 3 Monaten..

Aber da der Rechnungsbetrag eh nicht stimmt ist diese Rechnung eh ungültig 

Von daher..einfach ignorieren bzw. in den Spamordner schieben.

LG

_Firmenname (beinhaltet Name) wegen rechtlicher Bedenken vorsichtshalber editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## steffn (28 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

habs eben auch bekommen. ich hab gedacht ich guck nicht richtig, hatte es schon fast wieder vergessen...

ich werds einfach ignorieren :/
pfff...sollen die mal sagen was sie wollen, von mir sehen sie keinen cent.


----------



## gamebuster1978 (28 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> gamebuster1978 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was packst du ins Einschreiben (Text) und was bringt das einschreiben?


----------



## Migo (28 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Verfallen denke ich mal nicht, war da nicht was mit Verjährungsfristen von 2 Jahren bei solchen Rechnungen?


----------



## jupp11 (28 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Migo schrieb:
			
		

> Verfallen denke ich mal nicht, war da nicht was mit Verjährungsfristen von 2 Jahren bei solchen Rechnungen?


bei der Kurzlebigkeit dieser "Geschäftsmodelle" halte ich das für graue Theorie... 

j.


----------



## chrisi5232 (29 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Migo schrieb:
			
		

> Verfallen denke ich mal nicht, war da nicht was mit Verjährungsfristen von 2 Jahren bei solchen Rechnungen?



Argh, hab Jahre mit Monate verwechselt..hätte ja klappen können:-p 

Ach btw: Die neue Firma hat auch "Kunden" von DVDen angeschrieben..


----------



## Grillbesteck (29 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Neue Masche bei tricky?

Lange war es ruhig um diese "Firma", nun durfte ich eine neue Mail aus meinem Spamverdachtsordner fischen:
----

Hallo ...,

wir bedanken uns für die Nutzung unseres Services. vanillapay.com ist ein deutschsprachiger Zahlungsanbieter für die Abrechnung/Abwicklung von Internetdiensleistungen und Bestellungen in Internetshops.

Ihre Transaktion wird ausgeführt für die Mobile Premium Credits Ltd., Harrislee, Deutschland

Hier finden sie alle wichtigen Transaktionsdetails:

Überweisungsbetrag: 120.00 EUR
Kurz-Info:          Zugang zur Webseite: w*w.tricky.at (Einrichtungsgebühr) / Bestellungs-ID 29...
Artikelnummer:      MPC-001
Firma:              Mobile Premium Credits Ltd.
Merchant´s ID:      11
Bestelldatum:       24.02.2006 16:51 Uhr 
Rechnungsnummer:    ...



Ihr 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht bei der Bestellung auf der Internetseite: h*tp://www.tricky.at ist am 10.03.2006 abgelaufen. Hiermit erhalten Sie im Namen und für Rechnung von Mobile Premium Credits Ltd., Harrislee, Deutschland Ihre aktuelle Rechnung. Bitte überweisen Sie diese Rechnung ohne Abzug innerhalb von 14 Tagen auf unser Konto.

Wenn Sie Fragen zu Ihrer Bestellung, Abwicklung und Probleme bei h*tp://www.tricky.at  haben, wenden Sie sich bitte an die Mobile Premium Credits Ltd., bzw. per Email an: [email protected] oder per Telefon unter 01805/0041489* (*12 Cent/Min aus dem deutschen Festnetz)

Ihre Rechnung ist im PDF-Format erstellt worden. Um sich die Rechnung anschauen zu können, klicken Sie auf den Anhang in dieser Email und es öffnet sich automatisch der Acrobat Reader. So können Sie sich Ihre Rechnung auch für Ihre Unterlagen ausdrucken. 

Sollten Sie keinen Acrobat Reader installiert haben, finden Sie hier den Link zum kostenlosen Download: h*tp://www.adobe.de/products/acrobat/readstep.html 

Wir haben weitere Daten zu unserer Sicherheit gespeichert, diese dienen uns zur Ermittlung Ihrer Person und werden von uns nur bei vorsätzlicher Falscheingabe an die zuständigen Behörden zur strafrechtlichen Verfolgung (§263 StGB) von Computerbetrug weitergegeben. Zu unserer Sicherheit wird Ihre IP-Adresse, der Host, das Datum und die Uhrzeit festgehalten.


Herzliche Grüsse,
Ihr vanillapay.com - Team
----

Ist das eine neue Offensive, um nicht Zahlungswillige in die Falle zu locken?
Ich denke mal schon. Und wie schon bei der ersten Welle tendiere ich stark zu der Ignorieren-Taktik.  

Oder was meint ihr?

LG Das Grillbesteck


----------



## Saihjaala (29 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo Leute...
Ich habe vor drei Monaten direkt Anzeige erstattet bei der onlinewache meiner Polizei, inzwischen habe ich Nachricht erhalten, dass das Ganze an die Stattsanwaltschaft Flensburg weitergeleitet wird. Dorthin werde ich jetzt auch den erneuten Betrugsversuch der VanillaPay.com weiterleiten..
Ich kann euch das auch nur wärmstens ans Herz legen, je mehr Anzeigen eingehen desto wahrscheinlicher, dass ihm endlich das "Handwerk" gelegt wird...
Es gibt für jedes Bundesland eine onlinewache, ihr müsst dafür noch nicht einmal das Haus verlassen.
So long, cool bleiben :sun: 
Saih


----------



## Insider (29 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

...schicke den neuerlichen Hinweis deiner Polizei, bei der du zuerst Anzeige erstattet hattest, mit der Bitte, die Vorgänge zusammen zu führen.

Zum Thema Onlinewache sage ich lieber nix, sonst geht mir schon am frühen Morgen die Hutschnur auf. Nur so viel: wie willst du das gegenständliche Schreiben der Vanilla Verlag GmbH dort anhängen? Das wäre ein Beweismittel, ohne das dein Hinweis lediglich eine Behauptung ist und wiederum  Nachermittlungen bzw. die Erhebung des Schreibens bei dir bedarf.


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Zum neuen Versuchsballon eines Abrechnungsunternehmen auch > HIER < bei der Vanilla Verlag GmbH.


----------



## Saihjaala (29 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Indem ich eine email als Quellentext ausdrucke und nach Flensburg schicke...


----------



## Insider (29 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Saihjaala schrieb:
			
		

> Indem ich eine email als Quellentext ausdrucke und nach Flensburg schicke...


...also doch per Briefpost. Das ist schon oK, wenn dir deine Polizei in der Abgabeverfügungsmitteilung das Korrespondenz-Aktenzeichen von Flensburg mitgeteilt hatte, was ich aber nicht glaube. Stecke halt die nachzureichenden Unterlagen (mit Ausdruck der PDF-Datei von Vanilla) in ein Kuvert und wirf es in den nächsten Briefkasten. Ohne Briefmarke kannste das auch einfach bei deiner Wache (bei der du schon mal warst) abgeben.

Im Übrigen - diese Nachsendung kannst du dir eigentlich sparen. Bei dir geht es doch sicher um die ursprüngliche, bestrittene Forderung von tricky.at, wegen der du dich [...] fühlst, oder? Dass nun (angeblich) die Forderung von Vanilla übernommen wurde, tut eigentlich nichts zur Sache, auch wenn die sich meiner Meinung nach schon sehr weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Saihjaala (29 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Saihjaala schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Insider!
Klar geht es mir um den ursprünglichen Tricky.at-[...], aber in der ganzen Angelegenheit ist das ja nur ein weiteres Stück Rattenschwanz, der dazu beiträgt, Auf miese Weise an Geld zu kommen. Ich glaube, dass das trotzdem zur Staatsanwaltschaft gehört. 
Ich habe bislang keine schlechten Erfahrungen weder mit der onlinewache noch mit der Staatsanwaltschaft gemacht. Manche Dinge dauern zwar, aber letztendlich kümmern sie sich, und das ist mir wichtig.
:sun: 
liebe Grüße,
Saih

_[Einige Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Lilly007 (29 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Auch ich habe heute morgen diese e-mail bekommen den Anhang 
aber nicht geöffnet (werde mich hüten).
Ich werde weiterhin diese unsaubere Angelegenheit ignorieren.
Es hat doch keinen Zweck.Es wird noch lange so weiter gehen.
Nach vanillapay wird wieder ein anderer kommen.
Was haben wir seid Februar 2006 in dieser Sache nicht schon alles erlebt.
Auch jetzt werden wieder einige zahlen, die es leid sind.
Na ,und so hat er Erfolg so pö a pö doch an Geld zu kommen .
Zunächst gehört dies hier erst einmal zu unserem Leben.Wie lange noch?
solange noch bis endlich kein Geld mehr fliest.
Oder was meint Ihr????:
Gruß 
Lilly 007


----------



## Nian (29 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo Lilly


Ich sehs wie Du.

Ignoriert wird es bei mir auch..solange  jemand zahlt macht er weiter...


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Nian schrieb:
			
		

> ..solange  jemand zahlt macht er weiter...


das ist leider nur zu wahr.  

Persönliche  Ratschläge verbietet das Rechtsberatungsgesetz aber allein die Tatsache, 
dass es noch nie bis  zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid geschweige denn Prozess gekommen ist 
sollte zu denken geben. Aus allen Postings in diesem und anderen Foren läßt sich immer wieder dasselbe ablesen:
Über nervige Mahnungen und versteckte Drohungen  ist es bisher noch nie hinausgekommen, 

ww


----------



## losti (29 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo! 
Ich habe heute auch diese komische Mail von Vanillapay (oder so) bekommen. Ich lasse mich aber nicht weiter von denen langweilen. Hab die Mail gleich gelöscht. Wenn das nächste kommt werde ich es auch gleich löschen. Die bekommen von mir keine müden cent!! 

Mfg
losti


----------



## prangecap (29 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hy,
tricky.at hat sich mal wieder bei mir gemeldet. Nicht unter[ edit]  Finance sondern unter vanilliapay!? Und die wollen von mir doch glatt 120 Euro...!
Ich habe angeblich wieder mal was bei tricky.at bestellt. Also vorsicht und nicht bezahlen!

gruß Chrille


----------



## Hab den Timmi lieb (29 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo alle hier.

Tja ich hatte auch im Feb ne Rechnung bekommen. Das beste ich kannte die Seite bis dahin nicht. Auch angemeldet hatte ich mich nicht oder ne Umfrage gemacht. Bei solchen Sachen bin ich immer vorsichtig. Meine Frau hat auch nichts gemacht. Wir gehen davon aus, das sich da jemand unserer ehemaligen Bekannten nen Scherz erlaubt hat. Naja alle gefragt, aber keiner will es sein. 

Ich habe auch Mails von IFV, [ edit]  und Vanillapay bekommen.
Hab grade Strafanzeige gegen den [ edit] erstattet. Man kann nur empfehlen, das jeder der von Tricky belästigt wird eine Strafanzeige stellt.

Gruß

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php
modaction _


----------



## Grillbesteck (30 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				prangecap schrieb:
			
		

> Hy,
> tricky.at hat sich mal wieder bei mir gemeldet. Nicht unter[ edit]  Finance sondern unter vanilliapay!? Und die wollen von mir doch glatt 120 Euro...!
> Ich habe angeblich wieder mal was bei tricky.at bestellt. Also vorsicht und nicht bezahlen!
> 
> gruß Chrille


Hallo Chrille!

Bei mir bezieht sich das Schreiben von vanillapay auf eine angebliche anmeldung bei tricky.at im FEBRUAR. das ist also nichts neues, sondern nur eine neue masche, um an geld zu kommen. 
Ich fände es schade, wenn auch nur ein einziger diese 120 EUR bezahlt.


----------



## prangecap (30 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Grillbesteck schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Chrille!
> 
> Bei mir bezieht sich das Schreiben von vanillapay auf eine angebliche anmeldung bei tricky.at im FEBRUAR. das ist also nichts neues, sondern nur eine neue masche, um an geld zu kommen.
> Ich fände es schade, wenn auch nur ein einziger diese 120 EUR bezahlt.



Da gebe ich dir Recht. Vielleicht sollte man in die Schweiz fahren und..smile..."den Briefkasten..." (wahrscheinlich) in den A... treten..!


----------



## Grillbesteck (30 August 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

ach, spar dir die energie und das geld um was sinnvolleres zu tun. :-D  nasenbohren, an die wand starren, topflappen häkeln... sowas halt

lg


----------



## master (1 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hi Leute,

also dieser .... wird langsam echt immer verzweifelter.
Also meine Infos (sichere Quelle) sind folgende:

[......]

Die letzte Zahlungsaufforderung ist der absolute Witz. Eine einseitige, nur aus Impressum bestehende Internetseite www.vanilla... und eine Rechnung, die so falsch ist wie nochmalwas.

[ Bestelldatum: [......]       <-- falsch
IP-Adresse: [........]                    <-- falsch
Widerrufsrecht abgelaufen: [.......]        <-- falsch
...
Letzter Login: [.......]    <-- falsch


Wie kann ein Mensch mit einem Potenzial, um auf so ne Idee zu kommen nicht gleich was sinvolles damit anstellen. 
"Dumm ist der der dummes tut" (Forrest Gump)
Mann,mann,mann
Und davon soll man nicht agressiv werden?
Hoffentlich hat keiner mehr bezahlt, das wär ja noch schöner.
[....]

Greetz

_Tatsachenbehauptungen, die wir von hier aus nicht beweisen können, da uns die "sichere Quelle" nicht bekannt ist, wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. Daten, die Hinweise auf die Identität des Posters geben können, zu seinem Schutz entfernt. Letzten Satz editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## master (1 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

^^ sorry, bin neu hier,
Grüße an den Mod, der wirklich nen klasse Job macht, 
hoffe das der Mod in meinen Foren bald mal aufwacht


----------



## Greenhorn (2 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				master schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ein Mensch mit einem Potenzial, um auf so ne Idee zu kommen nicht gleich was sinvolles damit anstellen.


Manche dieser verkrachten Existenzen haben offensichtlich keinen anderen Weg zum Überleben gelernt. Deswegen werden sie auch immer ihre ganze Kreativität und Intelligenz darauf verwenden, sich durch Besch... durchs Leben zu schlagen. Destruktiv gegen ihre Mitmenschen und damit destruktiv gegen sich selbst. 

Nicht, dass ich mit denen jetzt sonderlich viel Mitleid hätte ...


----------



## master (2 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

WIe schon gesagt, schade, dass man das Potenzial nicht nutzen kann.
So 5000 Sozialstunden wären mal was für den


----------



## Hibiskusbluete65 (2 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben. Habe heute eine Rechnung von Vanillapay. bekommen. Weiß überhaupt nicht für was. Angeblich habe ich am 9.2.06!!! einen Zugang zur Webseite beantragt.Kann mir einer sagen ob ich die 120.€ bezahlen muss?:cry: . Liebe Grüsse Manuela


----------



## Wembley (2 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Hibiskusbluete65 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Lieben. Habe heute eine Rechnung von Vanillapay. bekommen. Weiß überhaupt nicht für was. Angeblich habe ich am 9.2.06!!! einen Zugang zur Webseite beantragt.Kann mir einer sagen ob ich die 120.€ bezahlen muss?:cry: . Liebe Grüsse Manuela


Da du offenbar im richtigen Thread gelandet bist, weißt du auch, um welche Seite es geht. Hast du vorhin nie wegen tricky.at eine Rechnung, Mahnung etc bekommen? Das wäre nämlich neu, weil normalerweise (aber was ist bei diesen Herren schon normal) oder sagen wir mal, in den meisten Fällen, kriegt man schon nach 14 Tagen die erste Rechnung. Das wäre bei dir noch im Februar gewesen. Weitere Zahlungsaufforderungen miteingeschlossen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Hibiskusbluete65 (2 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo! Nein das ist heute das erste mal und gleichzeitig kam auch diese rechnung als Email. :wall:


----------



## MrOrange (2 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ja hat das nie ein Ende?!

Bekomme heute von Vanillapay.com eine Rechnung, als Brief per Post. Gleicher Inhalt wie die Email.

Sollte man jetzt aktiv werden oder behandeln wie die Mails - sprich ignorieren?


----------



## Pesche (2 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				MrOrange schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hat das nie ein Ende?!
> 
> Bekomme heute von Vanillapay.com eine Rechnung, als Brief per Post. Gleicher Inhalt wie die Email.
> 
> Sollte man jetzt aktiv werden oder behandeln wie die Mails - sprich ignorieren?


Pesche,

Auch in der Schweiz ist man nicht erfreut über solche Geld eintreibungen.
ich werde nicht bezahlen.


----------



## steffn (2 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

hab auch grad nen brief bekommen. ich werd denen wohl erstmal gleich ne mail schreiben ......
bezahlen werd ichs auf jeden fall nicht.


----------



## RacheGott (2 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo, 
anscheinend geht es nicht nur mir so, habe heute auch eine Rechnung der schon genannten Firma erhalten, laut des Schreibens habe ich irgendeine Website besucht, wovon mir der Name bis heute nicht bekannt ist.
Jetzt soll ich wie alle 120€ zahlen, wie ist euer Verfahren jetzt??? Ich sehe nicht eun den Betrag zu Zahlen.


----------



## Dr. Spam (2 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo! 
Ich habe heute Post von Vanillapay bekommen. Wollen Kohle von mir haben. 
Wer hat denn heute auch eine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen?
Die bekommen von mir keine müden cent!! 
Werde den Brief auf jeden Fall zurückschicken.

Mfg
Dr. Spam


----------



## sascha (2 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



> Ich habe heute Post von Vanillapay bekommen. Wollen Kohle von mir haben.



Klar, wenn einer 120 Euro zahlt, kann man davon 240 Rechnungen per Post finanzieren ... :roll:


----------



## Dr. Spam (2 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo,
waren ja nur 25 Cent Porto für die [.........]. Was meint ihr? Soll ich den Brief mit dem Vermerk "unbekannt verzogen" zurückschicken?
Mfg 
Dr. Spam

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## koe86 (2 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Habe heute einen Brief von Vanilla bekommen. Forderungen sind die "üblichen" (120€)...

Ich kann mich jedoch nicht an eine Anmeldung erinnern und vor allem frage ich mich woher diese Leute meine Privatadresse haben! 
Meine Frage: wäre es wichtig in diesem Fall einen Anwalt einzuschalten? oder soll ich das Schreiben einfach ignorieren?
Ich habe auf jeden Fall nicht vor die 120€ zu bezahlen - wovon auch?

danke schonmal im voraus

Kö


----------



## sascha (2 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Der immer wieder gerne gegebene Tipp: Lies dir mal das durch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## Wembley (2 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Hibiskusbluete65 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo! Nein das ist heute das erste mal und gleichzeitig kam auch diese rechnung als Email.


Ist interessant. Hätte vorhin fast darauf getippt, dass vorher die verschickten Mails ins Leere gingen. Aber diese Theorie fällt ja nun flach, da die Rechnung auch per Mail verschickt wurde.


			
				RacheGott schrieb:
			
		

> anscheinend geht es nicht nur mir so, habe heute auch eine Rechnung der schon genannten Firma erhalten, laut des Schreibens habe ich irgendeine Website besucht, wovon mir der Name bis heute nicht bekannt ist.


Um noch einmal sicherheitshalber nachzufragen. Also gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du zuvor von Tricky.at keine Mails bekommen hast (auch keine Bestätigungsmail nach einer etwaigen Anmeldung) und erst jetzt eine Rechnung per Post erhalten hast? Gab es jetzt eine Mail oder nur Post? Wann war dein angeblicher Anmeldungstag?


			
				Dr. Spam schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich den Brief mit dem Vermerk "unbekannt verzogen" zurückschicken?


Warum dieses Versteckspiel? Ich kenne deinen speziellen Hintergrund in dieser Sache ja nicht, aber wenn du der Meinung bist, dass es keinen Vertrag gibt, können die dir so viele Briefe und Mails schicken soviel sie wollen.

Allen neu Hinzugekommenen kann ich nur eines empfehlen: Lest euch diesen Thread durch: Schon auf Seite 1 gibt es interessante Screenshots von dieser Seite. Wer von Tricky.at noch nichts gehört hat, kann sich dann ein Bild machen. Jedenfalls ist diese Seite ja nicht unbekannt und Thema in diversen Verbraucherschutzforen. Tatsache ist, dass der Betreiber, soweit wir das wissen, noch keinen einzigen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ausstellen hat lassen oder gar vor Gericht gegangen wäre. Die Vermutung, die immer wieder geäußert wird, ist, dass er sich vor Gericht schlechte Chancen ausrechnen würde. Er delegierte das "Geldeintreiben" zuerst an eine Firma, die nach ganz kurzer Zeit, wieder davon abgegangen ist, das Geld für den Tricky-Chef einzutreiben. Als nächster war ein 18-jähriger(!) Schweizer dran, der dies für T.O (=Betreiber) erledigen sollte. Ja, und jetzt eben Vanilla.
Also wie gesagt: Thread lesen und den Link, den Sascha ein Posting vor mir gesetzt hat, anschauen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Hab den Timmi lieb (2 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo Ihr alle

Ich habe grade mal ne Mail an Tricky versucht zu schreiben. Von wegen, was das jetzt mit Vanilla soll. Das kam zurück.



> This is the Postfix program at host cserver5.erfurt14.de.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to inform you that the message returned below could not be delivered to one or more destinations.
> 
> ...


Das war grademal nen 3 Zeiler mit nem Hochachtungsvoll drunter.

Naja also is nix mit Timmi mailen. Schade  Ich hätte ihm so viel zu sagen.

Gruß an alle

Ach ja den Brief habe ich Heute auch bekommen


----------



## RacheGott (2 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

@Wembley 
Mein angeblicher Anmeldetag war der 19.2.06 und bis heute habe ich von dieser Firma nie was gehört weder per Post noch per Email, bis dann wie gesagt heute der Brief im Briefkasten lag.
Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich vorige Schreiben per email sofort gelöscht habe da mir der Absender unbekannt war.
Aber ansonsten war es nach gut einem halben Jahr das erste mal das ich was von denen gehört habe und nein es gab auch keine Bestätigungsmail, nach der angeblichen Anmeldung


----------



## Der Jurist (2 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Dr. Spam schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> waren ja nur 25 Cent Porto für die [.........]. Was meint ihr? Soll ich den Brief mit dem Vermerk "unbekannt verzogen" zurückschicken?
> Mfg
> Dr. Spam
> ...


Nein. Zeige lieber den Brief und den Inhalt der Post. Die mag es nämlich nicht, wenn Rechnungen in Info-Briefen verschickt werden.


----------



## Adminkiller (2 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo,

ich habe heute auch den Brief bekommen, aber noch keine e-Mail !

In dem Brief da steht unteranderem:

... Durch bestätigen des Button >>Anmelden<< beauftrage ich Tricky.at, mir einen Account einzurichten mit dem ich Zugriff auf gutscheine Im Wert von mindestens 200€ erhalte. Die einmalige Einrichtung des Accounts kostet 120€ und wird ihnen in Rechnung gestellt. Sie können die Anmeldung innerhalb von zwei wochen wiederrufen. Die Sondereaktion gilt nur für Tricky.at Mitglieder.

1. Kennt jemand noch den originaltext vom kleingedruckten denn ich kann mich nicht erinnern dass ich so etwas schon mal gelesen habe.

2. Wenn ich das genau lese habe ich dass Gefühl nochmal 2 Wochen widerrufsrecht zu haben!

3. Kann sich den letzten Satz "Die Sondereaktion gilt nur für Tricky.at Mitglieder" jemand erklären???


----------



## gamebuster1978 (2 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

So, habe schon gedacht, daß ich heute auch diesen Brief bekommen werden...und da ist er

Lieber Herr **, Sie werden in der nächsten Woche eine weitere Anzeige verbuchen können

Haben Sie schon mal gezählt wieviele es mittlerweile sind?

Viel Spaß beim zählen   

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Don Pablo (2 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Nein. Zeige lieber den Brief und den Inhalt der Post. Die mag es nämlich nicht, wenn Rechnungen in Info-Briefen verschickt werden.


Kann es nicht auch sein, dass die Schreiben im Kilotarif verschickt wurden???


----------



## Der Jurist (2 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Don Pablo schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wird sich bei der Prüfung dann zeigen.


----------



## leozai (3 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Da du offenbar im richtigen Thread gelandet bist, weißt du auch, um welche Seite es geht. Hast du vorhin nie wegen tricky.at eine Rechnung, Mahnung etc bekommen? Das wäre nämlich neu, weil normalerweise (aber was ist bei diesen Herren schon normal) oder sagen wir mal, in den meisten Fällen, kriegt man schon nach 14 Tagen die erste Rechnung. Das wäre bei dir noch im Februar gewesen. Weitere Zahlungsaufforderungen miteingeschlossen.
> 
> Gruß
> Wembley


Habe auch eine Rechnung am 2.9 für Anmeldung im Feb, erhalten. Was machen wir nun? Weißt jemand von "alten", wie es nun ausgegangen ist?


----------



## DonOmar (3 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Guten Tag zusammen,

nach kurzer Suche bin ich auf folgende Website gestoßen: w*w.******.de
Höchst interessant, denke ich, weil die dort angebotenen -virtuellen- Büros so ganz zufällig dort liegen, wo die freundlichen Herren von Vanillapay.com angeblich ihren Geschäftssitz haben. Aufgrund dieseer Tatsache bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass T.O  und S.  B.  sich nicht nur aufgrund der "Geschäftsbeziehung" kennen. Bloß nicht ernst nehmen! *Wer virtuelle Büros hat, kann nicht seriös sein!!!*

mfg DonOmar

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				DonOmar schrieb:
			
		

> *Wer virtuelle Büros hat, kann nicht seriös sein!!!*


Unfug! Was glaubst Du, wie viele Tausende Firmen diese Dienste nützen? Dass unseriöse Personen oft virtuelle Büros nützen und/oder im Ausland registriert sind, heisst nicht, dass Firmen, die virtuelle Büros nützen und/oder im Ausland registriert sind oft unseriös sind.[...]

(Das wiederum heisst nicht, dass man für eine solche Einschätzung nicht andere Gründe kennen (wenn auch nicht nennen) kann)


----------



## Wembley (3 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				leozai schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch eine Rechnung am 2.9 für Anmeldung im Feb, erhalten. Was machen wir nun? Weißt jemand von "alten", wie es nun ausgegangen ist?


Was meinst du da konkret? Ob der Herr T.O. (Betreiber der Seite) gerichtliche Mahnbescheide verschickt hat oder vor Gericht ging? Wie bei einem vorigen Posting von mir schon geschrieben wurde, ist uns nichts bekannt. Ja, und bezahlt haben viele Leute nicht, weil sie eben von der Rechnung regelrecht überrascht wurden und den Preis bei der Anmeldung nicht wahrgenommen haben, sondern nur den kostenlosen MP3-Player, der für das Ausfüllen der Umfrage versprochen wurde.
Was du machen sollst? Konkrete Hinweise dürfen wir wegen des in Deutschland geltenden Rechtsberatungsgesetzes nicht geben. Aber ich kann nur noch einmal den "Neuen" den Hinweis geben, sich den Thread durchzulesen, sich vielleicht daran zu orientieren, was andere gemacht haben, um die Sache besser beurteilen zu können. Ja und wer gestern oder heute das erste Mal von tricky.at gehört hat, soll nachdenken, ob er sich an eine Anmeldung erinnern kann. Ja, ich weiß, es ist schon lange her, aber vielleicht gibt es Anknüpfungspunkte, die die Erinnerung daran wieder aufleben lassen. Oder auch nicht. Denn man darf eines nicht vergessen: *Man musste dafür seine ganzen Daten eingeben*. Wer das ausschließen kann, wäre schon ein "interessanter Fall".
Auch dieser Link ist gut: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
Nicht nur in diesem Fall, sondern erweitert das eigene Wissen bei diesen Online-Geschichten beträchtlich. Kann man auch mal für später brauchen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## DonOmar (3 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Eine seriöse Firma hat virtuelle Büros nicht nötig, oder irre ich mich da etwa?
Außerdem ist Vanillapay.com ja keine ausländische Firma.

mfg don


----------



## klauskinski (3 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich habe diesen nichtigen Vertrag damals per Einschreiben widerrufen. Das der Widerruf erst nach Ablauf der ebenfalls nichtigen Widerrufsfrist bei der Post von T.O. persönlich abgeholt wurde liegt ja nicht in meiner Macht. Wichtig ist das Datum des Poststempels und dieses liegt deutlich vor dem angeblichen Ablauf der Frist. :-D 

[...]

_[Unsinn entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

@ DonOmar, zum ersten Satz - solange die Firma gewerberechtlich angemeldet ist, Post zugestellt werden kann und Steuern zahlt, kann sie auch ohne Büroräume administriert werden.
Der zweite Satz bezieht sich auf die Vanilla Verlag GmbH, die eine nicht unstrittige Forderung nun versucht zu vereinnahmen, ob aus abgetretenen Recht oder im Auftrag des T. O., wird sich noch zeigen müssen. Vanillapay ist keine eigene Firma sondern lediglich ein Produkt (oder besser eine Bezeichnung der Aktivität) von der Vanilla Verlag GmbH, die sehr wohl Büroräume hat.


----------



## DonOmar (3 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Aha. Jetzt kommen wir der Sache schon näher. Aber wenn die Vanilla-Verlag GmbH seriös ist, wird sie sich ja wohl bald von tricky bzw. T.O. lösen müssen,
denke ich.


----------



## Semmler (3 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

moin

hab gestern auch sone rechnung von vanilla bekommen über 120 €  
Ich glaub zwar das ich mal diese umfrage ausgefüllt hab aber ich hatte danach nie wieder was von der seite gehört keine email oder sonst was bekommen un gestern krieg ich aufmal ne rechnung. dabb steht da noch eine falsche ip adresse und ein falsches letztes login. Was soll ich jetzt am besten machen ?

MFG

Semmler


----------



## DonOmar (3 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Geänderte Version:
_________________________________________________________________
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

bezugnehmend auf ihre bei mir gestern eingetroffene Rechnung muss ich ihnen mitteilen, dass die
Ansprüche von Tricky.at mir gegenüber nicht rechtsgültig sind, da die Webseite nicht rechtskonform eingerichtet war und daher Mängel aufwies. Um ihnen einige Beispiele zu nennen:
- Die Widerrufsbelehrung war zum betreffenden Zeitpunkt nicht rechtskonform, d.h. nicht deutlich hervorgehoben.
- Die Kosten waren versteckt, d.h. nur sehr klein gedruckt und nicht als Zahl, sondern als Wort ausgeschrieben. Es wurde außerdem auf der Seite überall mit "gratis", "kostenlos" et cetera geworben, was dem Tatbestand einer arglistigen Täuschung entspricht, da dem Benutzer hier vorgegaukelt wird, die ganze Aktion sei für ihn weder mit Kosten noch mit sonstigen Pflichten verbunden, was aber nicht der Fall war. 

Insofern muss ich der Forderung über 120,00€ ausdrücklich widersprechen und sie bitten, meine pers. Daten aus ihrer Datenbank zu entfernen und von weiteren Forderungen abzusehen,
da diese aus den oben genannten Gründen nicht rechtsgültig sind, auch weil Tricky.at mir nie den versprochenen mp3-Player
zugesendet hat, d.h. nie seinen Teil des Vertrages erfüllt hat. Ich hatte Tricky.at in einer früheren Mail um die Lieferung des mp3-Players gebeten, ich erhielt jedoch weder das Gerät noch eine Antwort.

Hochachtungsvoll,

[......]

_Name zum Schutz des Users entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (3 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Semmler schrieb:
			
		

> hab gestern auch sone rechnung von vanilla bekommen über 120 €
> Ich glaub zwar das ich mal diese umfrage ausgefüllt hab aber ich hatte danach nie wieder was von der seite gehört keine email oder sonst was bekommen un gestern krieg ich aufmal ne rechnung. dabb steht da noch eine falsche ip adresse und ein falsches letztes login. Was soll ich jetzt am besten machen ?


Hier der Anmeldevorgang, wie er im Februar von Fipps dokumentiert wurde:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=134150#post134150

Demnach müsstest du, um überhaupt die Umfrage ausfüllen zu können, vorher eine Mail inkl. Zugangsdaten bekommen haben und das geht natürlich nur über eine funktionierende Mailadresse. Dies einmal als Erinnerungshilfe. Für gewöhnlich wurde dann genau diese Mailadresse dazu benutzt, um den Leuten diverse Rechnungen zu schicken. Die Historie der verschiedenen "Geldeintreiber" wurde hier ohnehin dokumentiert.

BTW: Es lohnt sich wirklich, diesen Thread von vorne zu studieren, weil gerade auf den ersten Seite einige wichtige Dinge dokumentiert bzw. geschrieben wurden.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				DonOmar schrieb:
			
		

> Eine seriöse Firma hat virtuelle Büros nicht nötig, oder irre ich mich da etwa?
> Außerdem ist Vanillapay.com ja keine ausländische Firma.
> mfg don


Nein. Aber "limited gehen" ist dort durchaus üblich. Eine Erklärung, warum das diesmal anders gemacht wurde, habe ich noch nicht.

Vielleicht war es ja seriös _gedacht_?


----------



## peterx (4 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

ich habe das nun schon etwas hier mitverfolgt, weil ich auch so dämlich war.
mein fazit:
würde tricky.at nicht nach den ersten mahnungen und zahlungsaufforderungen, welche nicht bezahlt wurden, einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid losschicken.
so etwas kann man wunderbar online und auf masse machen.

warum machen sie das nicht und lassen monat für monat ins land ziehen?
warum kommen nun schon vom 3. "inkassounternehmen" die mahnungen.

die kommen damit nicht durch. das wissen sie und warten immer noch auf ein paar die schiss bekommen und zahlen.

also, ruhig blut und ab damit in den müll. sollte ein mahnbescheid kommen, einfach einen haken bei widerspruch gesamte forderung und zurück ans gericht.

das wird es dann entgültig gewesen sein. tricky muss gerichtskosten vorlegen. rechnet einfach mal hoch.

das tun die nie.


----------



## merylen (4 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

So, 
nachdem ich heute von der Vanilla GmbH einen Brief in der Post hatte, reicht es mir endgültig.
Falls jemand zufällig C´t magazin schaut, da war der "nette" Geschäftsführer von Vanilla auch schon mal dran, wegen Abbuchungen, die, sagen wir mal, nicht ganz ok waren. Egal, hier geht´s um diese **** tricky.at Seite.
Ich möchte jetzte gerne eine Anzeige erstatten, hab aber leider keine Ahnung wie, und wo ich das veranlassen kann. Könntet ihr mir da evtl. einen Tip geben?
Gern auch per PM.

Danke
Merylen

P.s. Bevor einer schreit "Suchfunktion" oder les von vorne, ich hab fast alle Seiten gefunden, aber leider nur irgendwas über Onlineanzeige und ich bin doch eher der, der mit jemanden persönlich redet.


----------



## Reducal (4 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Sei nicht faul, gehe zu deiner nächsten Wache, schildere dort den Fall als Zeuge und gib´ die Beweismittel (E-Mails, Rechnungen, Mahnungen) ausgedruckt daszu - kannst aber auch per Breif machen. Eine Onlineanzeige macht nur unnütz Arbeit für die Beamten und hält sie von den eigentlichen Ermittlungen ab.


----------



## muhkuh (4 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

mir sieht die vanilla GmbH irgendwie komisch aus (guckt euch mal die Site an)
sieht irgendwie genauso aus wie die Seiten von den vorherigen "Inkasso-Unternehmen"

Aber eine Frage hab ich noch:
Wer bezahlt eigentlich das ganze Porto für die Briefe?
Machen die das im vorraus in der Hoffung das genug Leute doch noch was bezahlen, oder was?


----------



## merylen (4 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Also die Vanilla Verlags GmbH gibt es wirklich. 
Und ich denke mal das nach diesem Schwung Briefe, wieder xx Leute zahlen werden und damit lohnt sich der Versand schon wieder. Ist das gleiche wie bei Webebriefen, man verschickt x Stück und wenn ein paar das Beworbene kaufen, dann werden damit die Kosten gedeckt. Außerdem denke ich das die mit Tricky.at ausgemacht haben, das die ein paar Prozent der Forderungen bekommen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				merylen schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Vanilla Verlags GmbH gibt es wirklich.


Die gibt es schon seeeehr lange, S*B* ist auch schon seeehr lange im Geschäft...

Wenn Du das vertiefen willst: Bitte nicht hier... Google mal nach dem namen des Vanilla-GF's in Verbindung mit (in Anführungszeichen) "Anbindung an" (und nimm das zweite Ergebnis, nicht das erste)


----------



## Smoke123 (4 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Also ich hab jetzt ungefähr die hälfte der Seiten gelesen und mir kommt es vor, als wenn das alles eine [....] ist. Das denke ich, da der ersteller von tricky, neue Investoren gesucht hat. Desweiteren kam vor ein paar Monaten bei mir eine Mail an, die in etwa so aussah: http://www.ifv24.de/klarstellung.mpc.ltd.pdf .

_Ausdruck wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## ebbyd (4 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hi, 

bin damals leider auch auf Tricky.at reingefallen und es sind jetzt bei mir auch schon genau 4 Inkassofirmen ins Land gegangen 

Heute erhalte ich den Brief von der Vanillapay.com Firma welche mir vor 3 Tagen auch schon eine Email mit gleichem Inhalt geschrieben haben  


Der Spaß ist denen habe ich erstmal die komplette Legende geschickt worauf sie leider noch nicht geantwortet haben ! Alle anderen Firmen haben sich mit einer entschuldigenden EMAIL wieder zurück gezogen aber die Jungs bleiben ja mal knallhart  

Freue mich wenn eine der Firmen mal wirklich so dumm sein sollte und Mahnbescheide raus schickt  


Bei mir wird das nicht vernichtet  Ich sammel alle Inkassobriefe in nem Ordner  Irgendwann ist der bis oben voll *G


----------



## tpilz (5 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo Leute,

hab heute (nach 8 Tagen Postweg !?!) auch eine Rechnung von vanillapay erhalten. - Weitere Vorgehensweise:

Email an Vanillpay (ob das was hilft ?)
Ab zur Polizei und Anzeige erstattet (dort kenn man trickser.at bereits).


----------



## master (5 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hi

also ich warte jetzt einfach auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid.

Alles andere wird nur weiterhin dokumentiert


----------



## RacheGott (5 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Nachdem ich Samstag erst die Rechnung per Post im Briefkasten hatte kam heute folgende Email mit angehängter Rechnung:



> Hallo ....,
> 
> Obwohl wir Ihnen bereits eine Rechnung zugestellt haben, konnten wir noch keinen Zahlungseingang verbuchen, deshalb erhalten Sie diese Zahlungserinnerung.
> 
> ...



Ich werde die Schreiben von Seiten der sogenannten Inkasso Firma Ignorieren und sollten weitere Mahnschreiben, etc. ins Haus flattern werde ich die Polizei und einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten, da durch lesen des Threads die Firma ja auch nicht auf schreiben von anderen Usern antwortet.

Vielleicht könnt ihr euch ja zu meiner vorgehensweise äußern und wie ihr nun weiterverfahren werdet

_Links deaktiviert und Rechnungsnummer entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## zickenbaendiger (5 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Wenn du einen Tipp bruachst, kein Problem. Ich werde schon seit Februar von tricky.at belästigt. Vanilla ist nun bereits das dritte Inkassounternehmen, das "tätig wird. ASnzeige- Ganz einfach: Entweder, sofern vorhanden, bei der Online-Wache der Polizei, sonst bei jeder Polizeidienststelle. 
Die Anzeige sollte von der aufnehmenden Diesntstelle weitergeleitet werden an:
Kriminalpolizei Flensburg
Sachgebiet 4
Vorgangsnummer 242851/06
Dort wird man sich sicherlich über weitere Anzeigen freuen.

Gruß
zickenbanediger 





			
				merylen schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> nachdem ich heute von der Vanilla GmbH einen Brief in der Post hatte, reicht es mir endgültig.
> Falls jemand zufällig C´t magazin schaut, da war der "nette" Geschäftsführer von Vanilla auch schon mal dran, wegen Abbuchungen, die, sagen wir mal, nicht ganz ok waren. Egal, hier geht´s um diese **** tricky.at Seite.
> Ich möchte jetzte gerne eine Anzeige erstatten, hab aber leider keine Ahnung wie, und wo ich das veranlassen kann. Könntet ihr mir da evtl. einen Tip geben?
> ...


----------



## Anke_me (5 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Auf meine Mails haben sie bisher auch nicht reagiert, hatte direkt nach der ersten Mail von denen eine zurückgeschrieben, dass ich fristgerecht gekündigt habe.
Nachdem dann heute auch auf dem Postweg die Rechnung angeflattert kam, habe ich ALLE Kündigungsmails die ich Tricky geschrieben hatte einzeln an Vanilla weitergeleitet. Wär schön wenns da mal endlich ne Antowort gäbe...! 
Ansonsten heißts jetzt wohl abwarten und Tee trinken...!  
Ich habs aber eig aufgegeben mich wegen Tricky verrückt zu machen, bringt eh nix


----------



## Reducal (5 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				zickenbaendiger schrieb:
			
		

> Vanilla ist nun bereits das dritte Inkassounternehmen, das "tätig wird.


Gebetsmühlenartig nochmal der Hinweis: die Vanilla Verlag GmbH mit ihrem Vanillapay.com ist *kein* Inkassounternehmen sondern lediglich ein Unternehmen, dass die Forderungen der Anbieter versucht zu vereinnahmen. Erst wenn dort kein Zahlungseingang zu verzeichnen ist, versucht die Münchener Kanzlei H&W ihr Glück mit vorgefertigten Schreiben.


----------



## Hibiskusbluete65 (5 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hey habe heute auch die selbe Mail bekommen.Na mal schauen wies weitergeht.


----------



## kathilein (5 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo zusammen! Bin gerade erst neu dazu gekommen. Hab die Page zufällig gefunden. Leider hat es auch mich erwischt. Ich habe allerdings wirklich bei dieser Umfrage mitgemacht und auch eine Registrierung durchgeführt. Ich habe dann ebenfalls eine Rechnung von Tricky.at bekommen und leider leider auch beglichen. Danach kamen die üblichen Schreiben von denen hier jeder weiß. Das Geld ist leider weg, aber naja daran kann ich nichts ändern. 
:sun:


----------



## Reducal (5 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				kathilein schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dann ebenfalls eine Rechnung von Tricky.at bekommen und leider leider auch beglichen. Danach kamen die üblichen Schreiben von denen hier jeder weiß...


Wie jetzt, du hast bezahlt und wirst weiter angemahnt?


----------



## Anke_me (5 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Des wär ja mal was ganz neues...
wird ja immer besser!


----------



## DNA2 (5 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> kathilein schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, dann aber ganz schnell noch mal bezahlen! Sonst vollstrecken die sofort aus dem Mahnschreiben in die Rentenansprüche ...*

*Vorsorglich: Das war NICHT ernst gemeint.


----------



## Dr. John D. Zoidberg (5 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> kathilein schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum sollten die auch locker lassen? Falls du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast: Hier sind [ edit] am Werk. Wer einmal so blöd (sorry, aber das is echt deppard) war, und den Betrag _für NICHTS_ bezahlt hat, machts vielleicht auch nochmal.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Tweetytoo (5 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hi  @ all....:cry: 

*Auch ich bin im März drauf rein gefallen...und habe alles das was euch passiert is auch...!Bis heute habe ich etliche Mails bekommen und sehr oft versucht anzurufen..auch mails habe ich hin geschickt..!Aber leider ohne irgend eine Reaktion!Auch habe ich am Freitag diesen seltsammen Brief bekommen!Von der Firma Vanillapay!Heute wiederum bekam ich auch diese Mail!Diese kam direkt von Vanilapay das bis heute nigs verbucht würde und ich doch gebeten werde zu Zahlen...ansonsten..na ja den rest kennt Ihr ja sicher!Ich warte ab was noch kommt...auf jedenfall halte ich euch auf dem laufenden!*



Liebe Grüße​


----------



## ati (5 September 2006)

*Frage zu tricky.at*

Hi @ all

ich bin leider auch auf des dumme Angebot von tricky.at hereingefallen.
Ich habe e-mails bekommen das ich 120€ zahlen solle habe dies jedoch ignoriert. Danach kam die 1. Mahnung und ich habe sie wieder ignoriert. Danach hörte ich 5 Monate nichts von tricky.at und dachte die Sache hätte sich erledigt.
Dann das:
Ich habe heute einen Brief von Vanilla Verlag bekommen.
Sie sind sozusagen die Briefdrucker für Mobile Premium Credits Ltd. . Sie schreiben ich solle die 120€  an das im Brief angegebene Konto überweisen. Ich habe auch schon 2 e-mails mit Zahlungsaufforderungen bekommen.


Was ratet ihr mir zutun?
Was haben die gemacht die wo ebenfalls auf dieses Angebot hereingefallen sind?

Ich bitte um eure schnelle Hilfe


----------



## ebbyd (5 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich habe heute die nächste EMAIL von VanillaPay erhalten : 



> Hallo ************,
> 
> Obwohl wir Ihnen bereits eine Rechnung zugestellt haben, konnten wir noch keinen Zahlungseingang verbuchen, deshalb erhalten Sie diese Zahlungserinnerung.
> 
> ...




Die Jungs sind dort echt hartnäckig, habe ihnen nochmal die gleiche Email wie beim ersten mal geschrieben mal gucken was jetzt passiert


----------



## Snipermichi (5 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

so ich gehöre nun auch zu eurer
gruppierung.
hab auch schon die 3 inkasso unternehmen durch
und die zahlungsaufforderung von 
vanillapay.
ich warte auch
bis irgendwas ernstes kommt.
momentan lach ich mich nur über
das ganze zeugs kaputt.
zahlen werd ich auch net.
gemeinsam sind wir stark
wir packen das


----------



## ati (5 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				kathilein schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen! Bin gerade erst neu dazu gekommen. Hab die Page zufällig gefunden. Leider hat es auch mich erwischt. Ich habe allerdings wirklich bei dieser Umfrage mitgemacht und auch eine Registrierung durchgeführt. Ich habe dann ebenfalls eine Rechnung von Tricky.at bekommen und leider leider auch beglichen. Danach kamen die üblichen Schreiben von denen hier jeder weiß. Das Geld ist leider weg, aber naja daran kann ich nichts ändern.
> :sun:




obwohl du die 120€ beglichen hast kommen immer noch diese Briefe und Mails?


----------



## chrisi5232 (5 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Erst wenn dort kein Zahlungseingang zu verzeichnen ist, versucht die Münchener Kanzlei H&W ihr Glück mit vorgefertigten Schreiben.



Denkst du, dass es soweit kommen wird? Ich mein, selbst Verbraucherschützer sagten bereits, dass man die Rechnung nicht bezahlen soll und es liegen auch schon unzählige Anzeigen vor..

Außer natürlich, die Kanzlei wird 2 Tage vorher gegründet..:-p


----------



## Michael D aus G (5 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Auch ich bin im März darauf rein gefallen.
Hab bis heute nicht auf die Mahnungen oder Zahlungserinnerungen reagiert, aber als heute auch noch ein Brief per Post kam musste ich doch mal schreiben.

Folgendes habe ich geschrieben:
_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,



ich habe heute ihre schriftliche Rechnung per Post. Mir ist allerdings nicht klar wofür ich diese Rechnung bekommen habe!

In meinem E-Mail Postfach liegt eine Mail von ifv GmbH das mein Vertrag  mit tricky.at nichtig ist. Mir ist klar das sie von tricky.at den auftrag haben das Geld von Kunden zu verlangen. Aber bitte Informieren sie sich doch mal über das Geschäftsgebaren von tricky.at. Wenn eine seriöser Anbieter über ein halbes Jahr braucht um jemanden zu finden der für ihn das Geld "eintreibt" scheind da etwas nicht mit rechten Dingen zu zugehen.



Gruß



Michael_

Dies Mail hab ich mit lesebestätigung weg geschickt.
Zuerst kam eine Mail mit Lesebestätigung zurück ca. 35 Minuten später kam eine Mail mit Nicht gelesen zurück!

Aber jetzt mal zu meinen Fragen:
1. Ist nun ein Vertrag zu stande gekommen oder nicht?
2. Wie soll ich mich Verhalten? Ignorieren?
3. Was kann man den nun gegen tricky.at machen?


----------



## Johnny (5 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Danke!

Ich habe in den letzten Monaten immermal wieder hier hereingeschaut, aber nie was geschrieben. Ich bin selber sehr ratlos aber dieses Forum hat mir sehr geholfen.

Gemeinsam sind wir stark! Sogar BIZZ im TV gibt uns Recht, außerdem sind wir zu viele "geschädigte" als dass wirklich was ernstes passieren sollte, obwohl wir noch gar nicht richtig geschädigt wurden (bis auf die nerverei).

Das gibt mir ruhe, obwohl ich auch sehr nervös wegen der sache werde.

Ich hab auch gar nicht auf die ganzen sachen bissher geantwortet, obwohl alle mails und der brief angekommen ist. es ist jetzt die dritte firma, bei der dieser Typ versucht unser geld [.....]...

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## gamebuster1978 (6 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



> Hallo xxx,
> 
> Obwohl wir Ihnen bereits eine Rechnung zugestellt haben, konnten wir noch keinen Zahlungseingang verbuchen, deshalb erhalten Sie diese Zahlungserinnerung.
> 
> ...




Diese Mail kam gestern. Ob jemand gezahlt hat?

_URLs deaktiviert und Rechnungsnummer entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## kathilein (6 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt, du hast bezahlt und wirst weiter angemahnt?


morgen! ja ich habe leider gezahlt und werde angemahnt. da sieht man ja das es reiner [.........] ist.

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## sascha28 (6 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

hallo bin neu hier also ihr meint man  soll nicht bezahlen das habe ich auch nicht getan aber wo genau kann ich den die onlineanzeige gegen den [.........] machen

_Ausdruck aus rechtlichen Gründen entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Anke_me (6 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Such mal bei Google nach "onlinewache" und deinem Bundesland!
Ich habe z.B. gelesen, dass es in Hessen eine gibt, zu meinem Bundesland (rlp) hab ich leider nichts gefunden!


----------



## gabili10 (6 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich gehöre seit gestern auch zu diesem Forum, denn ich wurde im Februar auch Opfer dieser Firma. Nachdem ich am 8.3. eine Rechnung erhalten hatte und direkt noch am gleichen Tag eine Mail an die Fa. tricky.at geschickt hatte, habe ich bis vor ein paar Tagen nichts mehr gehört. Dann bekam ich per Post auch eine Rechnung von Vanillapay.com und habe darauf mit einer Mail geantwortet. Ein paar Tage später kam dann auch die Mail mit der Aufforderung, sofort zu zahlen um mir damit weitere Kosten zu ersparen s. Anlage
Ich bin noch unschlüssig, ob ich die Verbraucherzentrale konsultieren sollte. Vielleicht kann mir da jemand raten.

_ Rechnungsscan anonymisiert modaction _


----------



## Tweetytoo (6 September 2006)

*Hi @ all*

Also ich würde sagen ....wir warten alle ab...und lassen uns damit jetz nicht verrückt machen..!Denn wie schon hier im Forum oft erwähnt..hat sich das bizz drum gekümmert!Wobei sich dann raus gestellt hatte...das der angebliche Typ....erst 20 ist....und seine sogenannten Geldeintreiber wie [ edit ] und Vanillapy nicht wirklich exsestieren sondern nur Menschen sind die nicht älter sind als er!Wenn er ein reines gewissen hätte ....würde er dazu stehen und sich nicht verstekcen...!Also was sollts!Alle abwarten und wenn jemand was neues bekommt melden!​
Wir belieben alle auf dem laufenden!

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## hirzer0031 (6 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich bin leider auch auf diesen Blödsinn reingefallen. Ewig lang hab ich ja nur E-Mails erhalten, welche ich auch ignoriert habe.
Heute habe ich eine erste Rechnung mittels Post erhalten.
Habe ich da etwas zu befürchten? Ich hoffe nicht!!


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (6 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Tweetytoo schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde sagen ....wir warten alle ab...und lassen uns damit jetz nicht verrückt machen..!


Das ist der wohl einzigst wahre, brauchbare Rat, der hier getroffen werden kann. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass angeblich allein in der letzten Woche sehr viele Rechnungen für tricky.at versendet wurden (wenn ich schätzen darf, komme ich auf etwa 14.000), wird das Thema hier bestimmt bald ein Monsterthread von Beschwerdeführern sein. Kein Wunder, wenn der Support bei Vanilla an seinen Kapazitätsgrenzen hängt.


----------



## RALF12345 (6 September 2006)

*Angebliche Anmeldung bei www.tricky.at*

Guten Tag!
Vielleicht kann mir einer helfen das wäre schön.
Ich bekomme immer per E-mail und gestern das erste mal auch ein Brief per Post von der Firma Vanilla Verlag GmbH.
Ich hätte mich angeblich am 4.03.06 bei w*w.tricky.at  angemeldet,aber ich habe ich da nie angemeldet das habe ich denen, aber auch schon paar mal gesagt über E-mail bei w*w.tricky.at das ich mich bei Ihnen nie angemeldet habe.Die IP-adresse stimmt mit denen nicht überein.  
Was kann ich jetzt tun.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Captain Picard (6 September 2006)

*AW: Angebliche Anmeldung bei www.tricky.at*



			
				RALF12345 schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann ich jetzt tun.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## Hab den Timmi lieb (6 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo alle.

Da ich die Firma Vanilla nicht erreichen kann weder per Mail noch telefonisch, habe ich soeben Strafanzeige wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug erstattet. Ich hoffe es werden sich viele anschließen. Die Anzeige gegen uns Timmi läuft schon.

Gruß


----------



## hirzer0031 (6 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich hab einen guten Bekannten beim Konsumentenschutz, den ich heute darüber informiert habe.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Hab den Timmi lieb schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich die Firma Vanilla nicht erreichen kann ... habe ich soeben Strafanzeige ...


Na wenn das schon als Grund reicht, dann nehme ich auch an, du hast so eine verfluchte Onlineanzeige irgendwo in D erstattet.



			
				Hab den Timmi lieb schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vanilla .... Strafanzeige wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug erstattet. Die Anzeige gegen uns Timmi läuft schon.


Das bedeutet, dass du deine ursprüngliche und (hoffentlich) in Flensburg anhängige Anzeige lediglich ergänzt/erweitert hast, oder? Generell ist gegen diese Überlegung nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## DNA2 (6 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Hab den Timmi lieb schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich die Firma Vanilla nicht erreichen kann (...) telefonisch, habe ich soeben Strafanzeige (...) erstattet.


Isoliert mit diesem Satz müssten mehrere deutsche Konzerne verklagt werden, die wegen CallCenter-Einsatzes auch unerreichbar sind ...


----------



## Reducal (6 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

...geschweige denn Ämter und Behörden, die nicht selten nicht mal zucken, wenn der Steuerzahler wagt anzuklingeln.


----------



## Reisi (6 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hab heute auch Post bekommen von denen...
Aber zahlen werd ich wie immer nichts ^^


----------



## pixie (6 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hi
Also.. bin jetzt auch dabei.
Wie die meisten seit der Aktion mit dem versch* mp3-player...
Hab damals nach der ersten Mail gleich was an Mr. T zurückgeschrieben, dass ich nicht zahlen werde, erst 16 bin etc. ... Vllt wars n Fehler.. ich weiß es nich, jedenfalls kam nichts zurück.
Ja.. und wie gesagt: Ich hab mich damals wegen dem dummen mp3-Player dort angemeldet, die schönen Mails bekommen bis hin zu dem schnieken Vanillapaybrief (ich sollte bis SA zahlen etc.) und gestern oder so die Mahnung per Mail oder was das war... Ja.. und ich werd grad mal im Nov 17. hab jetzt kein Plan was ich machen soll.. sehs bisher auch nich ein, dass zu zahlen, weil meine Eltern mir danach deftig einbläuen würden den PC nie wieder anzufassen und ja..
Jetzt würd ich gern wissen, was ich tun soll..
Hab also nur diese eine Mail an Mr. T geschrieben die ohne Antwort blieb und sonst nix..
Ich wiederhol mich............. scusi
Joa GoodBa un danke für die Antworten etz scho..


----------



## Hab den Timmi lieb (6 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Kann man schon so sehen, das man dann Ämter etc. anzeigen kann, wenn man niemanden erreicht. Fakt ist das sich diese "Firma" auf keine Mail meldet geschweige denn mal ans Telefon geht. Wir haben Heute in der Firma alle Handys zusammen getrommelt und alle haben läuten lassen, bis die Ansage nach ca. 4 Minuten kommt, das der Teilnehmer nicht erreichbar ist. Selbst bei nem Amt bekommt man auf kurz oder lang jemanden an Rohr. Als ich die Mail mit der Rechnung erhalten habe, habe ich sofort am nächsten TAg versucht dort anzurufen immer nur Freizeichen. Und als dann keine MAil beantwortet wurde und die Zahlungserinnerung noch per Mail kam, obwohl ich noch bis zum 11.9 Zeit hätte ist mir der Hut hochgegangen. Da kann man nur von Beihilfe sprechen. 

Ja ich habe die Anzeige ergänzt.

Gruß


----------



## ChrisBerlin (6 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				pixie schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Also.. bin jetzt auch dabei.
> Wie die meisten seit der Aktion mit dem versch* mp3-player...
> Hab damals nach der ersten Mail gleich was an Mr. T zurückgeschrieben, dass ich nicht zahlen werde, erst 16 bin etc. ... Vllt wars n Fehler.. ich weiß es nich, jedenfalls kam nichts zurück.
> ...




Hey Pixie krieg nicht die Panik. Wenn du erst 16 bin darfst du noch gar keine Verträge ohne Zustimmung der Eltern abschließen. Und da deine Eltern nicht zugestimmt haben, ist der Vertrag unwirksam. Vanilla ist einfach nur lästig.

[.........]

_Nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## arisparis (6 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

hi leute, 

die vanillapay typen haben mir nun ne zahlungserinnerung geschickt.
hab denen geschrieben

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Setzen sie sich bitte umgehend mit tricky.at in Verbindung. Sie müssten ihre 
Forderungsakte einstellen lassen."

und eben an kontakt*tricky.at folgendes:



> Ich verstehe nicht warum ich eine Zahlungserinnerung von Vanillapay.com bekomme, denn ihnen müsste klar sein, dass ich nichts mehr mit ihren Dienstleistungen zu tun habe.
> Desweiteren möchte ich noch einmal ein Zitat widerlegen und in den nach dem Zitat folgenden zwei Absätzen zeigen, was sie wohl noch nicht verstanden haben:
> 
> "Von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht haben Sie Kenntnis genommen. Die Registrierung war somit verbindlich und erfolgreich." - e-Mail von vanillapay.com (5. September 2006 12:09)
> ...



ist okay so oder? so als ultimativer endstoß, eigentlichc müsste das doch genügen, oder hat das lücken?


----------



## JoeKing (7 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo,
ich denke, irgendwelche Mails, versuchte Anrufe und ähnliche versuchte Beschwerden landen bei denen sofort in /dev/null [Nirwava] vermutlich ohne jemals gelesen worden zu sein.

Die (einschließlich *[...]*) wissen selbst ganz genau, was sie da durchziehen, sie verlassen sich, wie schon mehrfach festgestellt wurde, lediglich auf die in Unruhe versetzten User, die dann doch zahlen. Und wenn das ein paar wenige machen, hat es sich eben schon gelohnt.

Das einzige, was helfen könnte, wäre wohl, wenn er/sie endlich mal richtig Probleme durch die Anzeigen deswegen bekommen würden. Allerdings scheint in diesem Fall die Gesetzeslage in Deutschland nicht so restriktiv zu sein, als das denen deswegen mal die Hölle heiss gemacht werden würde. Oder es dauert eben alles viel zu lange. Denn ich schätze mal, dass wegen dieser Sache schon genügend Beschwerden eingegangen sind.

*[...]* Falls es tatsächlich soweit kommen sollte sind sie aber womöglich genügend eingedeckt und haben auch noch 'ne Menge Spaß dabei gehabt.


Ciao,
JoeKing

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung, Spekulation) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Mokona271 (7 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hilfe!
Ich hab mich durch Zufall dort angemeldet und das ganze einfach vergessen.
Ich hab nun diese Woche eine Email bekommen, dass mein Widerrufsrecht am 14.02.2006(!!!) abgelaufen sei! Im Anhang eine leere .pdf als Rechnung. Es wird mir mit "strafrechtlicher Verfolgung" bei ausbleibender Zahlung gedroht!
Da mir das alles andere als seriös vorkam, hab ich die Seite mal gegoogelt und bin hierher gekommen. Was mach ich denn jetzt? Nicht zahlen, klar, kann ich auch gar nicht, aber was kann mir jetzt passieren? Auf was warte ich?
Ich wollte beim Verbraucherschutz anfragen, aber das kostet ebenfalls Geld, dass ich nicht habe... (Studentin, notorisch viel zu wenig Geld...)
Ich bitte dringend um HILFE!!!


----------



## DNA2 (7 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Mokona271 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mich durch Zufall dort angemeldet und das ganze einfach vergessen.
> Was mach ich denn jetzt? Auf was warte ich?


Zunächst als Anfang mal nicht einfach überall "zufällig" anmelden im Netz - und wenn, dann nicht so, dass man es nachher wieder vergisst...


----------



## SEP (7 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Mokona271 schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfe!
> (...) Was mach ich denn jetzt? Nicht zahlen, klar, kann ich auch gar nicht, aber was kann mir jetzt passieren? Auf was warte ich? (...)
> Ich bitte dringend um HILFE!!!


Hierzu verweise ich *auf meine Standardantwort zu dieser Frage mit der Bitte um Beachtung.*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## hirzer0031 (7 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Meines Wissens wurde bis jetzt noch niemand strafrechtlich verfolgt.
Also einfach [..........]

_Letzter Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (Rechtsberatungsgesetz) enfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## exit (7 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Guten Tag!
Wir sind eine Fernsehproduktionsfirma und suchen für einen seriösen Beitrag in einem öffentlich-rechtlichen Magazin, Geschädigte, die im Internet auf vermeintliche Gratisangebote gestoßen sind, wie beispielsweise für Gutscheine, Produkttests, etc., und danach für ein Abo oder sonstige ungewünschte Leistungen bezahlen mussten.
Wenn Sie Ähnliches erlebt haben und gleichzeitig bereit sind, die Geschehnisse im Fernsehen darzustellen, schreiben Sie bitte an: [email protected].

Exit Film- und Fernsehproduktion


----------



## technofreak (7 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Der Aufruf erfolgt mit Zustimmung der Betreiber 

tf 
moderator


----------



## sascha28 (7 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

wenn wirklich mal was kommen sollte dann machen wir alle zusammen eine mega anzeige :-D


----------



## Stalker2002 (7 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				sascha28 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn wirklich mal was kommen sollte dann machen wir alle zusammen eine mega anzeige :-D


Netter Gedanke, aber da gilt nach Gesetzeslage noch immer: Jeder für sich.
Das wird dann zwar üblicherweise von den Staatsanwaltschaften zusammengeführt, aber als Anzeigeerstatter hat man darauf keinen Einfluss, außer man hat das AZ einer bereits anhänglichen Anzeige, auf das man sich berufen kann.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anke_me (8 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich soooooooooooooo.... einen hals :wall: 
Auf meine Weiterleitung der Kündigungsmails kam eben folgendes: :-x 
Und wie Seriös die Firma ist sieht man daran, dass sie mich mit dem Vornamen ansprachen...      



> "
> Hallo ***,
> 
> der Vorgang wurde von uns auf seine Richtigkeit überprüft. Durch eine
> ...


_URL deaktiviert, persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Tweetytoo (8 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

*Hi...an alle....ganz wichtig......


:dafuer: 

Sagt mal...habt ich das hier im Forum gelesen?Hier hat sich jemand gemeldet..der exit heißt...leest euch das mal Bitte alle durch..!Das könnt uns weiter helfen...!Lasst unds gemeinsam mal erkundigen..was die genau sind!Denn ich hab den Mut im Fernseh darüber zu reden was mir passiert ist und nicht nur mir...!Am besten wäre es wenn wir uns bei den mal melden...!Dann könnten wir uns alle mal treffen...soweit das möglich ist und mit der Fernsehproduktions Firma reden!Wenn die wirklich Helfen wollen...das wäre doch echt Klasse!Also wie gesagt leest euch das Bitte allle durch!Denn ich habe heut schon wieder eine Mails bekommen wie Anke me und wir werden sicherlich net die einzigsten bleiben!

Denn eins ist klar...so kanns net weiter gehen...denn das bestimmt ja schon unsern Leben!​*
*Ich gebe euch auch meine ICQ Numer die uner meinem Namen bzw Profil zu entnehmen ist!
Auch könnt ihr mich per Mail erreichen!
*


Ich erwarte schnellst möglich eure Antworten...denn das ganze würd mir langsam echt zu doof!​


----------



## ChrisBerlin (8 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Das ist wirklich ne Überlegung wert

_Fullquote gelöscht, das ist hier keine Pinwand im Supermarkt, modaction _


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Tweetytoo schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal...habt ich das hier im Forum gelesen?Hier hat sich jemand gemeldet..der exit heißt...


Doch, der  hier 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=165352#post165352


----------



## Luziferus (9 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hi Leute, 
ich les zwar schon mit seit der Thread in den Kinderschuhen steckt (3 Seiten oder so) aber jetzt muss ich doch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Ich hab den ganzen Kram vom Herrn O. und allen Anhängern auch abbekommen und es wird sich immer auf meine IP-Adresse bezogen. Auch einige Posts vorher bezieht sich die Vani im Brief auf die gespeicherte IP-Adresse.

Erstmal: Unsere Anmeldungen dürften so ca. alle aus dem Zeitraum 02/06 - 03/06 stammen. Also die IP-Speicherung auch. Die freundliche Auskunft meines Providers war, dass die IP mit allen zugehörigen Daten für 6 Monate gespeichert wird. Somit 2+6=8... Datum: 09/06 und andererseits finde ich die Drohung/Behauptung



> Durch eine gültige IP/Host-Adresse ist es möglich jeden Computer innerhalb Deutschlands über den zuständigen Provider zu überprüfen. Dies wurde von uns überprüft, deshalb geht einwandfrei hervor dass Sie den Zugang bei unserem Händler bestellt haben.



recht interessant. Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre haben die Provider sowas gar nicht gerne wenn jemand die Daten haben will ohne das ein Richter seine Absegnung dazu gegeben hat. Zumindest ist mein letzter Kenntnisstand so und ich habe bisher auch noch nichts gegenteiliges vernommen.

Somit drohen die uns doch im Klartext mit nichts... oder sieht das jemand anders?

Gruss
Luziferus


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Luziferus schrieb:
			
		

> Somit drohen die uns doch im Klartext mit nichts...


*...so ist es!*


----------



## jupp11 (9 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Luziferus schrieb:
			
		

> Somit drohen die uns doch im Klartext mit nichts... oder sieht das jemand anders?


man kalkuliert  mit der Unerfahrenheit der (meist jungen) User, um es dezent auszudrücken

j.


----------



## Hab den Timmi lieb (9 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo Anke_me

Mensch das Du echt ne Nachricht erhalten hast von Vanilla. Ich hab denen auch schon geschrieben und nochmals geschrieben, meine Mails werden zwar abgerufen (Lesebstätigungen), aber bis Heute noch keine Antwort bekommen. Nur diese "Mahnung" das die nach 3 Tagen!! noch keinen Geldeingang verbucht haben und ich jetzt mal endlich löhnen soll.

Warte mal ab was da noch kommt von [..........] 

_Bezeichnung entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## kidelo (9 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Luziferus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab den ganzen Kram vom Herrn O. und allen Anhängern auch abbekommen und es wird sich immer auf meine IP-Adresse bezogen. Auch einige Posts vorher bezieht sich die Vani im Brief auf die gespeicherte IP-Adresse.





> _der Vorgang wurde von uns auf seine Richtigkeit überprüft. Durch eine gültige IP/Host-Adresse ist es möglich jeden Computer innerhalb Deutschlands über den zuständigen Provider zu überprüfen. *Dies wurde von uns überprüft,* deshalb geht einwandfrei hervor dass Sie den Zugang_



Meldet euch mal bei eurem Provider und fragt, wie sie dazukommen einem "[....] Unternehmen" Informationen über eure IP zu geben....mein Provider-Mitarbeiter hat jedenfalls sehr herzlich am Telefon gelacht über diese Vanilla-Dreistigkeit....

_Wort vorsichtshalber wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Anke_me (9 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo!

Kam gestern leider nicht mehr auf das Forum, irgendwie war der Server dicht oder so.
Hab eigentlich ne ganz gute Nachricht für euch:
Habe gestern bei Vanillapay angerufen, erstaml hat niemand abgenommen. Nach ca. 2 minütigem Klingeln war dann eine Frau dran.
Ich voll Wut total anfbrausend meine Story erzählt... Sie meinte auch dass sie wegen Tricky 1000de Mails haben und ja auch noch andere Händler vertreten (ich vermute mal die kommen mit der Beantwortung gar nicht nach...)!
Ich hab ihr dann gesagt, dass ich meine Kündigungsmails weitergeleitet habe, aber nur eine dumme Standartmail bekommen habe.
Sie meinte dann dass die die nochmal schicken soll, sie hat sie dann direkt abgerufen, durchgelesen und mit bestätigt dass ich fristgerecht gekündigt habe. Daraufhin hat sie mir zugesichert, dass sie meine Daten aus der Vanillapay Datenbank löschen wird. Ist ja schon mal ein Anfang, eine Firma weniger die meine Daten hat...! :-D 

Also, ruft am besten zahlreich bei Vanilla an, vielleicht merken die ja irgendwann dass da was faul ist (die Frau von Vanilla wollts mir noch nicht so recht glauben "ihr Chef prüfe so etwas sehr genau").
Na dann...
Ich drück euch die Daumen, meldet euch mal was bei euch rauskam!
Und wenn ihr anruft, lange genug klingeln lassen!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Anke_me schrieb:
			
		

> (die Frau von Vanilla wollts mir noch nicht so recht glauben "ihr Chef prüfe so etwas sehr genau").


pruuuuust!


----------



## Captain Picard (9 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Anke_me schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


verschluck dich nicht, ich hatte  auch schon mit heftigen Lachkrämpfen zu kämpfen :rotfl:


----------



## nanuk (10 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo ihr Lieben,
wieder mal auf ein Neues! Ich habe schon an alle vorherigen Forderungseintreiber die Entlastungsmails mit dem Widerruf geschickt, sowie die Nummer des Einschreibens. Ich hatte fristgemäß widerrufen. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich das jetzt schon wieder machen soll. Wie oft soll das noch so gehen. Jedesmal findet er wieder irgendeine Firma die für ihn arbeitet. Ich hab keine Lust mehr. Ich habe groß Lust mal den Link zu diesem Forum an v. zu schicken, aber wenn die mit e-mails überflutet werden, ist das wohl für die Füße.


----------



## Luziferus (10 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Naja ich denke mal das wird so weiter gehen bis irgendwer die M.P.L. in GB zerlegt... solange hat er ne Firma und kann weiter machen. 

Und den Link schicken wird wohl kaum was bringen. Die setzen sich garantiert net hin und lesen über 600 Posts dazu.

Also wird wohl die Mappe mit den Forderungen weiter wachsen und irgendwann platzen... Ich persönlich bin mehr so gespannt ob V.P. wirklich weiter macht nachdem wir/ich nich zum 11. bezahlt haben...

Luziferus


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Luziferus schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich denke mal das wird so weiter gehen bis irgendwer die M.P.L. in GB zerlegt... solange hat er ne Firma und kann weiter machen.


Das funktioniert nur, wenn man den Firmengründer dort zur Kooperation bewegen kann.


Es geht um diese Firma?

Mobile Premium Credits  LTD. 
69 Great Hampton Street 
UK-B18 6EW Birmingham  

Geschäftsführer: T* O*

Ist der überhaupt Geschäftsführer (director) der UK ltd? (siehe ukdata.com --> ???) Man müsste einfach mal den durchaus im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten kooperativen Firmengründer fragen. Man darf natürlich einen Geburtshelfer  nicht verantwortlich machen, wenn ein Neugeborener sich zu einem Subjekt mit einem mangelhaften EQ entwickelt - aber man kann ihn vielleicht trotzdem zu dem Geschöpf befragen...
(google mal nach "69 Great Hampton" und dem Namen "M* S*" (beides in Anführungszeichen) - es ist offenbar nicht ganz klar, welche Funktion(en) M*S* selbst für diese Firmen übernimmt ("company secretary"? "director"? "Verantwortlicher"?). Ist vielleicht fallabhängig. Könnte man also fragen, z.B.)

Zu welchen Peinlichkeiten (für M*S*) so etwas führen kann, ist exemplarisch hier zu bestaunen... War mir neu, dass der berühmte und oft zitierte Limitedgründer auch in diesem Geschäft aktiv ist


----------



## Reducal (10 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Luziferus schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich denke mal das wird so weiter gehen bis irgendwer die M.P.L. in GB zerlegt...


Nach einem Jahr erwarten die engl. Behörden die Umsatzmeldungen. Treffen die nicht ordnugsgemäß ein, wird die Ltd. gelöscht.


----------



## Luziferus (10 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Na gratulation.... Also haben wir, angenommen er kriegts net auf die Reihe, im schlimmsten Fall noch 5 Monate mit 5 Unternehmen wo die Rauchzeichen mit dem Forenthread noch net angekommen sind und die meinen Geld haben zu wollen.... Wäre dann jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt um unbekannt zu verziehen und erst in 5 Monaten wieder zu kommen?


----------



## chrisi5232 (10 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Luziferus schrieb:
			
		

> .. angenommen er kriegts net auf die Reihe, im schlimmsten Fall noch 5 Monate mit 5 Unternehmen ..



Solange es bei Mahnunternehmen bleibt (es macht keinen Unterschied, ob Seriöse wie die erste Firma, die dann selbst erkennt, dass tricky (.....meeeeeeeeeeeep.....) ist, oder die Firmen (wie die 2.), die es nach 2 Mahnungen unterlässt) stört es mich nicht.

Und es wird doch höchstwahrscheinlich nicht vors Gericht gehen, oder?


----------



## dsi (10 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hi,

Ich kann nur jedem Empfehlen, [.........]

Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Flensburg werden diese bereits gesammelt.
Genaueres hierzu :
http://www.juracafe.de/cgi-bin/forum5/main_config.pl?noframes;read=34344

Ich habe nach 3 Tagen bereits eine Antwort mit Aktenzeichen erhalten.

[........]

PS. schaut doch mal im Forum 
http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=73684

Dort stoßt ihr auf Gleichgesinnte mit den selben Erfahrungen und guten Tips

Gruß dsi
_
Rechtlich bedenkliche Passagen (inkl. von hier aus nicht verifizierbare Aussagen) entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Un!CoRn (10 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

also ich find es schön das ich hier auf gleichgesinnte gestossen bin. bin auch im februar auf tricky.de reingefallen. habe aber bisher nicht überwiesen. habe etliche mail zurückgeschrieben mit androhung von anzeige und anwalt, aber bisher nix gehört, ausser von der ifv wie weiter oben schonmal eine mail drinne war, das die zurücktreten von der forderung. und es selber gesehen haben das tricky (...meeeeeeeeeeep...)  ist.
nur habe ich gestern auch den brief bekommen von vanilla und werde nun doch etwas unruhig.


----------



## kidelo (10 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Un!CoRn schrieb:
			
		

> nur habe ich gestern auch den brief bekommen von vanilla und werde nun doch etwas unruhig.



Und was wirst Du dann, wenn die Mahnungen oder gar ein Rechtsanwaltsschreiben eintrifft.??? Dabei wäre es doch so einfach....ein paar Seiten zurück lesen, da stehen die Antworten, zigmal ...

[........]

_Tipps zur konkreten Handlungsweise (möglicher Verstoss gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz) vorsichtshalber entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## ChrisBerlin (10 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Eben frisch eingetroffen!!!!!

"Sehr geehrter Kunde,

der Vorgang wurde von uns auf seine Richtigkeit überprüft. Durch eine gültige IP/Host-Adresse ist es möglich jeden Computer innerhalb Deutschlands über den zuständigen Provider zu überprüfen. Dies wurde von uns überprüft, deshalb geht einwandfrei hervor dass Sie den Zugang bei unserem Händler bestellt haben.

Sie haben sich auf der Internetseite unseres Händlers tricky.at angemeldet und die AGB´s akzeptiert. Die Vertragsannahme kam durch Übersendung der Registrierungsbestätigung und Zusendung der Login-Kennung und des Passwortes per E-Mail an Ihre Emailadresse durch den Händler zustande. Ebenfalls liegen uns Ihre letzten Login-Daten vor. Daher ist es unerheblich ob Sie an einem Gewinnspiel mitmachen oder kostenlos ein Werbegeschenk erhalten haben. Auf der Webseite direkt, bzw. in den AGB´s steht das der Zugang kostenpflichtig ist.

Der Vertragsabschluss ist kostenpflichtig! Die Einrichtung Ihres Accounts beinhaltet eine einmalige Gebühr von 120 Euro. Demnach erwarten wir Ihre Überweisung innerhalb der nächsten Tage!

Die Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft mbH betreibt unter vanillapay.com ein Internet-Payment-Service und betreut eine Vielzahl von Internethändler die Ihre Waren und Produkte über das Internet verkaufen. Bitte ignorieren Sie die Rechnung nicht, da nach Fristablauf erhebliche Kosten für Anwalt und Inkasso entstehen können.


Bitte wenden Sie sich an folgenden Händler um Ihre aktuelle Buchung mit diesen direkt zu klären: 


Mobile Premium Credits LTD.
Westerstr. 63 
D - 24955 Harrislee"

Welches seriöse Inkassobüro versendet Sonntags Mahnungen?
_
Internetadressen deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (10 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				ChrisBerlin schrieb:
			
		

> > Durch eine gültige IP/Host-Adresse ist es möglich jeden Computer innerhalb Deutschlands über den zuständigen Provider zu überprüfen. Dies wurde von uns überprüft, deshalb geht einwandfrei hervor dass Sie den Zugang bei unserem Händler bestellt haben.


Da trägt aber einer dick auf. Ich behaupte mal eben, dass das glatt gelogen ist.


----------



## Anke_me (10 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Standartantwort... schaut ein paar Seiten vorher, da hab ich se auch gepostet!


----------



## Un!CoRn (10 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

anke du hast geschrieben, das du fristgerecht gekündigt hast. ich habe es nicht. habe nach 2 wochen meiner anmeldung eine mail bekommen das nun keine kündigungsfrist beendet ist und ich somit die 120 € überweisen möchte. darauf hin hab ich sofort geschrieben das ich nur bei diesen gewinnspiel für den mp3player mitgemacht habe. aber wie viele auch keine antwort darauf bekommen habe. habe nur die ganzen mails von [......] finanz,ifv und vanilla nun. und ich bin hier schon immer am lesen (nur es sind 65 seiten jetzt langsam) damit ich weiss was ich jetzt weitermachen soll, ausser nicht zu bezahlen.

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## ChrisBerlin (10 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Un!CoRn schrieb:
			
		

> anke du hast geschrieben, das du fristgerecht gekündigt hast. ich habe es nicht. habe nach 2 wochen meiner anmeldung eine mail bekommen das nun keine kündigungsfrist beendet ist und ich somit die 120 € überweisen möchte. darauf hin hab ich sofort geschrieben das ich nur bei diesen gewinnspiel für den mp3player mitgemacht habe. aber wie viele auch keine antwort darauf bekommen habe. habe nur die ganzen mails von bekim finanz,ifv und vanilla nun. und ich bin hier schon immer am lesen (nur es sind 65 seiten jetzt langsam) damit ich weiss was ich jetzt weitermachen soll, ausser nicht zu bezahlen.


Vanillapay werde ich schreiben daß wenn die Geld wollen, vor Gericht ziehen sollen.


----------



## Luziferus (10 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Warum son Aufwand? Das tun die automatisch wenn se so gierig sind. Falls nicht geht das genauso wie mit den ganzen anderen Leutchens... Einmal gemeldet und nie wieder gesehn...


----------



## arisparis (10 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

najai ch würd sagen vanillapay is da bisschen hartnäckiger als die anderen! ich mein allein schon weil sie POST versendet haben (!)

vll ziehen die das echt durch ich weiß nicht, vielleicht handeln sie aber genau wie ifw oder konsorten, naja würde jeden empfehlen sich rechtlich abzusichern und sich für den eventuellen streitfall mit beweisen und so vorzubereiten- mit solchen beweisen sollten sich auch vanillapay firmen schnell abwimmeln lassen, weil ich mein die meisten haben sich im zeitraum 02/06 und 03/06 angemeldet, und da hätte sich schon alles klären lassen müssen

wie das mittlerweile ist, bei einem der sich ganze zeit 0 darum gekümmert hat weiß ich leider nicht..


----------



## Gonzo (11 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Moin ihr!
Bei mirst nochnichtmal die addulu moviebox abgeschlossen und nun machen se des bei mir!

Ausdrucken und nochmal zum anwalt, weder gewinnspiel noch sonstirgendwas hab ich da gemacht bestätigt usw. die gewinnspiele klick ich immer weg!

gruß Gonzo


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (11 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				arisparis schrieb:
			
		

> najai ch würd sagen vanillapay is da bisschen hartnäckiger als die anderen! ich mein allein schon weil sie POST versendet haben (!)



Wer den Vanillaypaymann bislang im TV sah und hörte, kriegt dermaßen Angst, dass das Geld bereits automatisch das eigene Konto verläßt und zu diesem außerordentlich sympathischen Menschen in die Kasse wandert.......*gg*


----------



## Tweetytoo (11 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

*Moin alle zusamm!*:smile: 

Schaut mal...jeder der hier ist..hat sich im Februar bis März dort angemeldet!Aber nur....unwissend...denn wie alle heir wollten wir nur bei der Umfrage teil nehmen...in dem es dann ein MP3 geben sollte..!Alle alle ahnunglos..weder wußten wir das wir dafür bezahlem müssten noch das es eine Anmeldung sein!Also was wollen die von uns?
Zumal keiner von uns hier jemals mehr außer die Drohungen und Mahnungen  bekommen hatt oder?Weder kam ein Gerichzsvollzieher noch sonstiges..!Also...abwarten und den Rest des Sommers genießen!..:smile: 

Liebe Güße......Tweeeeeetttttyyyyyy​0​


----------



## ati (11 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Also wenn es wirklich zum Ernstfall kommen sollte....
Wie soll ich mich weil vorbereiten?

die meisten e-mails habe ich jetzt gelöscht!!!


----------



## ati (11 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

hi @ all

ich habe wieder eine mail von vanillapay bekommen und es sieht ziemlich schlecht aus für mich......



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so nun haben sie mich so weit das ich kurz vor der Bezahlung stehe.
Ich habe aber sogar in der 14-tägigen Kündigungsfrist gekündigt aber ich habe leider keinen Beweis mehr dafür.

Bitte helft mir Leute und ratet mir wie ich weiter vorgehen soll?
ich hoffe auf euere Antowrt.

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## SEP (11 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				ati schrieb:
			
		

> so nun haben sie mich so weit das ich kurz vor der Bezahlung stehe.
> Ich habe aber sogar in der 14-tägigen Kündigungsfrist gekündigt aber ich habe leider keinen Beweis mehr dafür.
> 
> Bitte helft mir Leute und ratet mir wie ich weiter vorgehen soll?
> ich hoffe auf euere Antowrt.


Hierzu verweise ich *auf meine Standardantwort zu dieser Frage mit der Bitte um Beachtung.*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (11 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				ati schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte helft mir Leute und ratet mir wie ich weiter vorgehen soll?
> ich hoffe auf euere Antowrt.



Ach Gottle, nur weil der naßforsche "Vanillapayman" solche unbewiesenen Dinge behauptet (Prüfung IP-Nummer, Auskunft vom Provider und solche Ammenmärchen) und Zahlung verlangt, muss man noch lange nicht vor lauter Angst zahlen. 

Wenn der mir ein solches Schreiben zukommen ließe, würde ich ihn bitten, doch das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einzuleiten. Damit nimmt man diesem äußerst "sympathischen" Menschen sein Drohmittel.

Vanillapay ist meines Wissens nicht mal ein zugelassenes Inkassobüro, sondern lediglich ein Forderungseinzug-Dienstleister, nicht mehr und nicht weniger........


----------



## ati (11 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

oke......

aber ich habe ja leider garkeine beweise das ich gekündigt habe.
und die Rechtslage ist ja eig klar!!!

Ich habe den account eingerichtet, die AGB´s akzeptiert
somit bin ich eig verpflichtet die 120€ zu zahlen


----------



## SEP (11 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				ati schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den account eingerichtet, die AGB´s akzeptiert
> somit bin ich eig verpflichtet die 120€ zu zahlen


Wenn deine Rechtsauffassung dir sagt, dass denen das Geld zusteht, zahle bitte. Alles andere wäre unrichtig.

Wenn du meinst, es ist unrichtig zu zahlen - zahle nicht bzw. erst, wenn die Wirtschaftlichkeitsanalyse zwischen Risiko und Kosten entsprechend ausfällt.

Hier kann dir bei dieser Entscheidung aber niemand helfen.  :stumm:


----------



## Luziferus (11 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Und wenn du schon beim Bezahlen bist lies doch diesen Thread nochmal. Vorallem die Stelle wo jemand postete, dass er gezahlt habe aber immer noch das Altpapier bekommt.


----------



## ati (11 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

oke der wo gezahlt hat und immer noch diese papiere bekommt hat echt pech
ich werde weiter abwarten.............


----------



## Gonzo (11 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Leute bleibt ganz cool!

Ich hab vor zwei wochen noch auf das alte schreiben geantwortet wegen den 9,95 und bekam als antwort dieses schreiben!

also ist bei den mehr als irgendwas anderes faul!

ich hab weder ne mahnung zu den 9,95 noch sonst etwas ausser die standard e-mail bekommen!

ich hab auchnicht auf die 120 euro oder sonstwas geantwortet und bekam das standardschreiben.

die verarschen nur die leute!

mfg


----------



## Gonzo (11 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Leutz hab gerade die mail ausgedruckt und wollt meinen anwalt damit aufsuchen, dann hab ich gesehen das ganz unten steht kündigung adult movie boc und oben steht tricki!

[.......]

_Letzten Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## ati (11 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

was hat das genau zu bedeuten ?


----------



## Gonzo (11 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Die haben mir eins chreiben geschickt vor zwei wochen das ich mich bei adult movie box angemeldet habe und 9.95 pro monat zahlen muss!

hab denen ne mail geschickt das ich dort net angmeldet war usw.

nun bekomm ich als antwort wo unten drunter mein schreiben ist wo es um die adult geht das schreiben von tricki und den mp3 player!

also alles humbug wegen den adult hab ich bisher netmal ne mahnung bekommen.


----------



## Gonzo (11 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Was hab ich denn geschrieben das es zensiert wird?

egal!

Komme gerade vom anwalt und dieser hat nur geschmunzelt und gesagt, wenn mahnung oder schreiben vom gericht kommt wird er eingreifen und sich um die sache kümmern vorher brauch ich mir keine sorgen machen und alle schreiben ausdrucken und ignorieren wo per mail kommen!


----------



## jupp11 (11 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Gonzo schrieb:
			
		

> Komme gerade vom anwalt und dieser hat nur geschmunzelt und gesagt, wenn mahnung oder schreiben vom gericht kommt wird er eingreifen und sich um die sache kümmern vorher brauch ich mir keine sorgen machen und alle schreiben ausdrucken und ignorieren wo per mail kommen!


Dein Anwalt ist sehr gut informiert und versteht sein Handwerk  :thumb:


----------



## SEP (11 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Gonzo schrieb:
			
		

> Was hab ich denn geschrieben das es zensiert wird?
> egal!


Nein, nicht egal.

1. Es wurde (und wird) hier nicht zensiert. Hier wird moderiert, also höflich (unter Hinweis, dass es geschah) eingegriffen.

2. Deine moderierte Textstelle behauptete Tatsachen, die weder du noch wir hier belegen oder beweisen können. Und dazu schreiben die *NUBs* was, das auch für dich gilt.
_ - mod.sep_


----------



## Un!CoRn (11 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Gonzo schrieb:
			
		

> Komme gerade vom anwalt und dieser hat nur geschmunzelt und gesagt, wenn mahnung oder schreiben vom gericht kommt wird er eingreifen und sich um die sache kümmern vorher brauch ich mir keine sorgen machen und alle schreiben ausdrucken und ignorieren wo per mail kommen!




das nimmt mir jetzt echt nen stein vom herzen. also werde ich jetzt auch weiter warten.

p.s. habe heute einen tipp bekommen, das man einen leserbrief an pc welt schicken soll, das die das ding dann aufrollen würden.
ob es einen versuch wert wäre, wenn wir es alle machen würden, und pc welt damit überhäufen?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (12 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Der Vorgang tricky.at ging doch bereits durch einen Großteil der Presse. Sogar das BIZZ-Faß ohne Boden wurde ja verliehen.

Daher kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Journalist nochmals diese "olle Kamelle" aufgreifen wird, höchstens im Zusammenhang mit den gewagten, naßforschen Mahnschreiben des noch naßforscheren "Vanillapaymans"!


----------



## Schniek (12 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

moin leute,

also ich hab - nein, nicht ganz richtig - meine mutter hat ne rechnung erhalten vom "vanillezahlmann" -> tricky.at -> mobile premium credits ltd.
die rechnung wurde an die adresse meiner mutter gesandt, jedoch mit meinem namen im anschriftenfeld. komisch ist nur, dass ich dort noch nie wohnhaft war. ich selbst wohne seit über 3 jahren in frankreich.

anmeldung bei tricky soll am 13.03.06 um 16:37 uhr gewesen sein, somit widerrufsrecht am 27.03.06 abgelaufen. die rechnung ist allerdings vom 28.08.06. 

sehr ominös das sein (zitat yoda). vor allem, da ich mir sicher bin, bei tricky nie und nimmer etwas bestellt zu haben. ich geb den scheiß direkt meinem anwalt...soll der was schaffen für sein geld *höhö*


----------



## Reducal (12 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

...damit sind weder deine Mutter noch du Vertragspartner und die Schreiben was fürs Recycling.


----------



## Tweetytoo (12 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hi ati...........


Mach dir keinen Kopf...ich habe diese Mail schon vor 2 Wochen bekommen...und bis jetz ist nigs passiert!Also heb Sie einfach auf und gut ist!Wir warten alle gespannt was als nächstes kommt!Mach die bitte keinen Kopf um nigs!​ 

Liebe Grüße!​


----------



## ati (13 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

naja ich denke sowieso dass da irgendetwas faul ist mit tricky.at

wenn es seriös wäre hätten sie schon lange einen Mahnbescheid rausschicken können^^ und nicht monat für monat vergehen lassn


----------



## hirzer0031 (13 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Wenn die seriös wären, hätten die auch die AGBs entsprechend den allgemeinen Deutschen/Österreichischen recht gestalten müssen.

Ich hab auch mal mit meinem Anwalt gesprochen und dem die E-Mails, Briefe und auch die AGBs gezeigt und der hat gemeint, dass Sie mir mit diesen AGBs gar nichts an haben können.

mfg


----------



## ati (13 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

hehe gut zu hören
ich hoffe für uns das dein anwalt recht hat


----------



## Stalker2002 (13 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Sein Anwalt steht mit dieser Ansicht ja nicht gerade alleine da. Die Chancen stehen IMHO sehr gut, das man seiner Rechtsauffassung gefahrlos folgen kann.

MfG
L.


----------



## ati (13 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

stimmt auch wieder :-D


----------



## ChrisBerlin (13 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				hirzer0031 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die seriös wären, hätten die auch die AGBs entsprechend den allgemeinen Deutschen/Österreichischen recht gestalten müssen.
> 
> Ich hab auch mal mit meinem Anwalt gesprochen und dem die E-Mails, Briefe und auch die AGBs gezeigt und der hat gemeint, dass Sie mir mit diesen AGBs gar nichts an haben können.
> 
> mfg


Also ich habe neulich an den Bundesverband der Inkassounternehmen geschrieben und und angefragt ob ihnen die Vanillapay.com bekannt ist. In einer Antwortmail haben sie mich gebeten, ihnen die Schreiben der Vanillapay.com zur Verfügung zu stellen


----------



## dsi (13 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Auch auf die Gefahr hin (der Mod möge mir verzeihen), dass bei meiner Aussage wiederrum die Rechtslage unklar ist, hier nochmals die Frage:
Habt ihr jemals von einem gemeinnützigen Inkassounternehmen gehört?

Bis jetzt ist mir nicht bekannt, dass außer dem von T aus H gewünschten Rechnungsbetrag noch irgendwelche Gebühren gefordert wurden (davon leben Inkassounternehmen üblicherweise)?

Gruß dsi


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				ChrisBerlin schrieb:
			
		

> und angefragt ob ihnen die Vanillapay.com bekannt ist.


Nimm doch bitte mal Abstand davon, dass Vanillapay.com eine Firma ist. Richtig muss das heißen: Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft mbH. Vanillapay.com ist nur eines derer "Projekte".

Interessanter Weise wäre ein unberechtigtes Inkasso eine Owi nach §§ 1, 8 RBerG, sanktioniert mit bis zu 5000 € pro Fall. Wie man hört, wurden allein für tricky.at 14.000 Rechnungen/Mahnungen versandt - daraus errechnet sich eine nicht gerade kleine zu erwartende Bußgeldsumme.


----------



## ChrisBerlin (13 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm doch bitte mal Abstand davon, dass Vanillapay.com eine Firma ist. Richtig muss das heißen: Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft mbH. Vanillapay.com ist nur eines derer "Projekte".
> 
> Interessanter Weise wäre ein unberechtigtes Inkasso eine Owi nach §§ 1, 8 RBerG, sanktioniert mit bis zu 5000 € pro Fall. Wie man hört, wurden allein für tricky.at 14.000 Rechnungen/Mahnungen versandt - daraus errechnet sich eine nicht gerade kleine zu erwartende Bußgeldsumme.


Entschuldige Reducal


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

70.000.000 Mio Bussgeld? Das wäre natürlich sehr lustig - aber selbst wenn, würde das doch niemals bezahlt werden müssen...


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				ChrisBerlin schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldige Reducal


Wofür, das bast schoa. Ist doch immer gut, wenn sich der ein oder andere ein bisschen auskennt, gelle?


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> 70.000.000 Mio Bussgeld? Das wäre natürlich sehr lustig - aber selbst wenn, würde das doch niemals bezahlt werden müssen...


Kann schon sein aber es könnte das Kraut letztlich fett machen....


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> 70.000.000 Mio Bussgeld? Das wäre natürlich sehr lustig - aber selbst wenn, würde das doch niemals bezahlt werden müssen...



Das wäre zu herrlich, um wahr zu sein! Da würde die Kinnlade des "Vanillapayman" noch tiefer sinken, als er sie im TV bereits des Öfteren gezogen hat.......


----------



## ChrisBerlin (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

wieso im TV?


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				ChrisBerlin schrieb:
			
		

> wieso im TV?


Schau es dir selbst über die Links im Nachbarthread an: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=164117&postcount=626


----------



## ChrisBerlin (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Jetzt ist die letzte Mahnung von Vanillapay gekommen. ich habe 7 Tage Zeit zu bezahlen. mach ich natürlich nicht.

Womit öffnet man lsc-Dateien


----------



## dsi (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



ChrisBerlin schrieb:


> Womit öffnet man lsc-Dateien



Am besten mit dem Papierkorb!!!  :grins: 

War natürlich nur ein Scherz!

Egal womit am besten erstmal abspeichern, wie alle Mails nebst Anhängen  :sun:  .


Gruß dsi


----------



## steffn (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

hab auch grad die "ultimative zahlungerinnerung" bekommen... tjaja.. wie lange die wohl noch nerven.. :/


----------



## dsi (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



dsi schrieb:


> Am besten mit dem Papierkorb!!!  :grins:
> 
> War natürlich nur ein Scherz!
> 
> Egal womit am besten erstmal abspeichern, wie alle Mails nebst Anhängen  :sun:  .



Apropos, die letzte Mahnung von den Vanilliboys und dann lassen die dich endlich in Ruhe?...Du Glücklicher!

Du wirst recht bald feststellen, dass dieses leider noch lange nicht die letzte Spam von denen war (Leidvolle Erfahrung).

Gruß dsi


----------



## dsi (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



steffn schrieb:


> hab auch grad die "ultimative zahlungerinnerung" bekommen... tjaja.. wie lange die wohl noch nerven.. :/



Nur Mut!!! nicht mehr allzulange, Wie ich bereits in einem vorigen Posting erwähnt habe (leider vom Mod geändert, werden die Anzeigen gegen die [...] bereits von der Staatsanwaltschaft in Flensburg gesammelt und bearbeitet (Ich habe bereits von denen ein erstes Antwortschreiben erhalten).

Tja,... die Luft für Timmiboy wird langsam dünne!  :steinigung: 

Gruß dsi

_[Ein Wort entfernt. Beim nächsten Mal steht die Sperre des Benutzerprofils an. Schöne Grüße vom Mod. (bh)]_


----------



## kleinC (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

was kommt denn dann noch? würde mich mal interessieren.

Werde morgen Strafanzeige bei der Polizei stellen. Praktisch is ich wohne in münchen und die haben ja ihren sitz hier...können se gleich mal vorbeischauen und ein paar sachen beschlagnahmen  

Wann werden dies denn nun endlich begreifen. langsam aber sicher gehen die mir echt mächtig auf den Sack!!!! Manno, ich habe keine lust mehr. Mein Computer hat schon nen ganze Ordner mit dem dämlichen trickymist...das stielt mir auch mächtig viel platz auf der festplatte. Herrjeee...können die nich einfach mal aufgeben!!!!! die merken doch nu das keiner mehr zahlt.


----------



## Immo (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



dsi schrieb:


> werden die Anzeigen gegen die [...] bereits von der Staatsanwaltschaft in Flensburg gesammelt


hier geht´s ja richtig rund...


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				kleinC schrieb:
			
		

> Werde morgen Strafanzeige bei der Polizei stellen. Praktisch is ich wohne in münchen und die haben ja ihren sitz hier...


Die Vanilla war schon immer in München und es gibt sie schon länger als diesen tricky-Typen. Das Problem bei dir ist der Sitz des Tricky-Man in Harislee. Für diese Anzeige ist die StA und auch die Polizei von Flensburg zuständig, um genau zu sein, dort das FK4. Es ist (vorerst mal) unerheblich, wer da eine Rechnung versendet - das ursprüngliche Problem gilt es zu bewerten.


----------



## dsi (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Die Vanilla war schon immer in München und es gibt sie schon länger als diesen tricky-Typen. Das Problem bei dir ist der Sitz des Tricky-Man in Harislee. Für diese Anzeige ist die StA und auch die Polizei von Flensburg zuständig, um genau zu sein, dort das FK4.




Ergänzend hierzu:

Ich habe bereits eine Anwort von denen erhalten und kann auf Anfrage auch den Namen der/des zuständigen Sachbearbeiters/bearbeiterin inclusive der dienstlichen Rufnummer nennen.

Gruß dsi


----------



## kleinC (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

ja aber ich dachte das wird dann weitergeleitet wenn ich hier anzeige erstatte...

und gegen Vanilli mach ich auch ne anzeige weil ich finde das sie ja beteiligt sind am _(...)_...also warum nich gleich alle verklagen die da mit drinhängen und sicher auch ein stückchen vorm kuchen abhaben wollen...die verschicken das doch nich umsonst...wer weiß wieviel denen dann zugehen soll von den eingetriebenen Geld...


----------



## Snipermichi (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

hab jetzt auch ne E-Mail erhalten mit nem
sehr "seriösen" Betreff:

"Letzte Zahlungserinnerung vor Anwaltsinkasso> Ihre Bestellung bei tricky.at!!"


----------



## dsi (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



kleinC schrieb:


> ja aber ich dachte das wird dann weitergeleitet wenn ich hier anzeige erstatte...



Ja, richtig, aber trotzdem habe ich beides gemacht, Anzeige bei meiner örtlichen Polizeidienststelle KK Betrug, und das Fax zur Staatsanwaltschaft.



kleinC schrieb:


> und gegen Vanilli mach ich auch ne anzeige weil ich finde das sie ja beteiligt sind am _(...)._..also warum nich gleich alle verklagen die da mit drinhängen und sicher auch ein stückchen vorm kuchen abhaben wollen...die verschicken das doch nich umsonst...wer weiß wieviel denen dann zugehen soll von den eingetriebenen Geld...



Kannst du ruhig machen! Google mal Vanillapay.com!

Viel Spaß dabei!

Gruß dsi


----------



## Claudi (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Snipermichi schrieb:


> hab jetzt auch ne E-Mail erhalten mit nem
> sehr "seriösen" Betreff:
> 
> "Letzte Zahlungserinnerung vor Anwaltsinkasso> Ihre Bestellung bei tricky.at!!"



Ging mir genauso. Ich war grade am essen, aber das ist mir danach gründlich vergangen.


----------



## dsi (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Snipermichi schrieb:


> hab jetzt auch ne E-Mail erhalten mit nem
> sehr "seriösen" Betreff:
> 
> "Letzte Zahlungserinnerung vor Anwaltsinkasso> Ihre Bestellung bei tricky.at!!"



Manno... ich will auch eine  :schuettel: :sad: 
 Hab heute noch nichts zu lachen gehabt.

Gruß dsi


----------



## Claudi (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



dsi schrieb:


> Manno... ich will auch eine  :schuettel: :sad:
> Hab heute noch nichts zu lachen gehabt.
> 
> Gruß dsi



Ich weiß langsam nicht mehr, ob ich diese Mails zum lachen oder weinen finden soll... wohl eher zum: :wall: XD


----------



## Snipermichi (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

kriegste bestimmt auch noch.
die werden dich schon nicht vergessen.
aber da steht eigentlich nur es gleiche wie in der 1. und 2. mail von denen


----------



## Un!CoRn (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

na bingo habe heute auch das letzte schreiben vor dem anwalstinkasso bekommen, etwas übel wurde mir schon, aber ich hatte heute einen polizisten zu fassen bekommen bei mir auf der arbeit und hab ihn das alles mal eben erzählt und er sagte mir dann, ich soll bloss nicht überweisen und morgen vorbeikommen und eine strafanzeige machen. na dann werd ich morgen da mal gleich hin maschieren. ich hoffe das ich mir hiermit den gang zum anwalt erspare sowie das geld dafür.


----------



## Claudi (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Werde ich wohl auch die Tage machen müssen, wenn ich endlich Ruhe haben will. Sie schreiben ja bis 18. September soll das Geld da sein...

Mein Magen sitzt nun auch irgendwo auf Kniehöhe, auch wenn ich mir von sowas keine Angst einjagen lasse, aber dennoch find ich diese Mails mit [.......] Inhalt schon ziemlich nervtötend...


----------



## gamebuster1978 (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

habe gestern definitiv Anzeige erstattet und heute eine Vanillamail bekommen man beachte das es die ultimative letzte Mahnung ist und Anwalsinkasso einleiten gegen Sie   HAHAHAHAHAHA

obwohl wir Ihnen bereits eine Rechnung und eine Zahlungserinnerung zugestellt haben, konnten wir noch keinen Zahlungseingang verbuchen, deshalb erhalten Sie diese letzte ultimative Zahlungserinnerung bevor wir das Anwaltsinkasso einleiten gegen Sie. 

Bitte nehmen Sie diese Zahlungserinnerung sehr ernst, da sonst erhebliche Inkasso- und Anwaltsgebühren anfallen. Führen Sie daher die Überweisung in den nächsten 7 Tagen durch, um zusätzliche erhebliche Kosten zu vermeiden. Der noch offene Rechnungsbetrag in Höhe von 120.00 EUR ist unter Angabe Ihrer Rechnungsnummer [...........] bis spätestens 18.09.2006 auf eines unserer Bankkonten zu überweisen.

Ihre Rechnung ist im PDF-Format erstellt worden. Um sich die Rechnung anschauen zu können, klicken Sie auf den Anhang in dieser Email und es öffnet sich automatisch der Acrobat Reader. So können Sie Ihre Rechnung auch für Ihre Unterlagen ausdrucken.

Sollten Sie keinen Acrobat Reader installiert haben, finden Sie hier den Link zum kostenlosen Download: adobe.de/products/acrobat/readstep.html

Der Vanilla Verlag GmbH betreibt unter vanillapay.com] ein Payment-Internetservice. Wir wurden von der Firma Mobile Premium Credits Ltd., Harrislee, Deutschland beauftragt sämtliche Forderungen in Ihrem Namen und auf Rechnung für das Internetangebot von tricky.at abzuwickeln.

Des Weiteren haben Sie die Anmeldung per Aktivierungslink bestätigt,und Sie haben bestätigt die Leistungsbeschreibung gelesen und akzeptiert zu haben. Von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht haben Sie Kenntnis genommen. Die Registrierung war somit verbindlich und erfolgreich.

Wenn Sie Fragen zu Ihrer Bestellung, Abwicklung und Probleme bei tricky.at haben, wenden Sie sich bitte an die Mobile Premium Credits Ltd., bzw. per Email an: kontakt[at]tricky.at
Nur die Firma Mobile Premium Credits Ltd., Harrislee, Deutschland ist berechtigt Ihre Forderungsakte bei uns zu schließen. Sollten Sie Fragen rund um die Rechnung, bzw. Sie nicht in der Lage sein die Rechnung innerhalb der gesetzten First zu bezahlen, bitten wir Sie höflichst sich mit uns in Verbindung zu setzen.


Herzliche Grüsse,
Ihr vanillapay.com - Team


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



dsi schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits eine Anwort von denen erhalten und kann auf Anfrage auch den Namen der/des zuständigen Sachbearbeiters/bearbeiterin inclusive der dienstlichen Rufnummer nennen.


Lass den Quatsch! Anzeigen sind zu erstatten und der Sachbearbeiter hat sie neutral zu bearbeiten - mehr nicht! Persönliche Rückfragen hemmen den Ermittlungsablauf, die Entscheidungen über das Verfahren trifft ohnehin die Staatsanwaltschaft.


----------



## dsi (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Claudi schrieb:


> Werde ich wohl auch die Tage machen müssen, wenn ich endlich Ruhe haben will. Sie schreiben ja bis 18. September soll das Geld da sein...



Ruhe kriegst du dadurch erstmal nicht. Die Spamflut geht weiter bis die Behörden reagiert haben (kann ein Weilchen dauern).



Claudi schrieb:


> Mein Magen sitzt nun auch irgendwo auf Kniehöhe, auch wenn ich mir von sowas keine Angst einjagen lasse, aber dennoch find ich diese Mails mit 'erpresserischem' Inhalt schon ziemlich nervtötend...



Landen bei mir direkt im Spamordner, werden dann zwecks Beweislast abgespeichert und belasten mich umgefähr soviel wie ein Sack Reis, der in China umfällt!:sun: 

Gruß dsi


----------



## Claudi (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



gamebuster1978 schrieb:


> Bitte nehmen Sie diese Zahlungserinnerung _sehr ernst_, da sonst erhebliche Inkasso- und Anwaltsgebühren anfallen. Führen Sie daher die Überweisung in den nächsten 7 Tagen durch, um zusätzliche erhebliche Kosten zu vermeiden. Der noch offene Rechnungsbetrag in Höhe von 120.00 EUR ist unter Angabe Ihrer Rechnungsnummer LF800011-UEB-1017107 bis spätestens 18.09.2006 auf eines unserer Bankkonten zu überweisen.



Ja was jetzt? Innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage oder bis Montag!?

Und über das "_sehr ernst_" musste ich mal sehr ernst lachen... erhebliche Inkasso- und Anwaltsgebühren... wow. Zusätzliche erhebliche Kosten... die lieben das Wort 'erheblich', oder? :roll:


----------



## Claudi (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



dsi schrieb:


> Ruhe kriegst du dadurch erstmal nicht. Die Spamflut geht weiter bis die Behörden reagiert haben (kann ein Weilchen dauern).
> 
> Landen bei mir direkt im Spamordner, werden dann zwecks Beweislast abgespeichert und belasten mich umgefähr soviel wie ein Sack Reis, der in China umfällt!:sun:
> 
> Gruß dsi



Ich hoffe, dass die Behörden _irgendwann_ mal reagieren, aber ich denke schon... nur solange muss sich unsereins (ich bin arbeitslos, mach nächstes Jahr erst Ausbildung... schaff nur als Aushilfe im örtlichen Handel) von solchen Leuten belästigen lassen... :wall:

Gespeichert hab ich die Dinger auch alle. Nur zur Sicherheit. Und wenn die mir doch blöd kommen mit irgendwelchen 'rechtlichen Schritten', hab ich nen guten Anwalt zur Hand


----------



## Un!CoRn (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

wow, ihr habt echt die ruhe weg, ich  (sorry für die wortwahl) kack mir hier bald ins hemd =/


----------



## Claudi (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Un!CoRn schrieb:


> wow, ihr habt echt die ruhe weg, ich  (sorry für die wortwahl) kack mir hier bald ins hemd =/



Weil die mir eigentlich als Arbeitslose nix können... außerdem wurde auf der Website nicht eingehend belehrt, dass man für die Einrichtung eines 'Accounts' _einhundertzwanzig_ Euro zu zahlen habe. Und anfangs stand es noch in Worten da, so wie die Screenshots vom Anfang dieses Threads beweisen. Auch bei BIZZ wurde das noch so gezeigt.

Wo soll ich als Arbeitslose 120 Euro herbekommen? Von nix kommt halt nix


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				kleinC schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber ich dachte das wird dann weitergeleitet wenn ich hier anzeige erstatte...


Wird es ja auch, wenn der Sachbearbeiter überhaupt erkennt, wohin der Vorgang tatsächlich gehört. Den Weg zur Polizei kannste dir demnach auch gleich sparen - schreibe einen Brief mit einer Sachverhaltschilderung gib die Rechnungen/Mahnungen als Anlage dazu und ab die Post nach Flensburg.



			
				kleinC schrieb:
			
		

> und gegen Vanilli mach ich auch ne anzeige weil ich finde das sie ja beteiligt sind am _(...)_...also warum nich gleich alle verklagen die da mit drinhängen ...


Tja so läuft es nun mal nicht. Dein Verdacht in dieser Sache muss niedergebügelt werden, abgesehen von dem Verdacht gegen die Vanilla wegen einer Owi hinsichtlich dem unberechtigtem Inkasso, die jedoch dem ursprünglichen Strafverfahren weichen muss und das ist in Flensburg anhängig.


----------



## Adminkiller (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Un!CoRn schrieb:


> wow, ihr habt echt die ruhe weg, ich  (sorry für die wortwahl) kack mir hier bald ins hemd =/


Ich hab den Fehler gemacht dass ich die Mails nicht gespeichert habe!!!

Hat es dann überhaupt einen Sinn wenn ich mit den Letzten paar Mails zur Polizei gehen??


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

...es stellt sich die Frage, ob es überhaupt einen Sinn für dich macht, zur Polizei zu gehen - du siehst doch, dass das ettliche andere schon tun. Wegen einer Anzeige mehr oder weniger wird der Braten jetzt auch nicht mehr fett.

Da der Fall in Flensburg (wie man hört) schon sehr weit gediegen ist, sind alle neuen Anzeigen nur noch Beiwerk für die Statistik. Im Letzten halben Jahr ist da dann doch schon so einiges passiert.
Das jetzt wieder Rechnungen bzw. Mahnungen für den Käse versendet werden (wohlgemerkt als preisgünstige E-Mail-Variante) ist zwar irgendwie bedenklich und womöglich unseriös aber eben nicht verboten.


----------



## Un!CoRn (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

ich habe leider auch nicht mehr die ersten 2 mails, aber ich habe hier aus den board die screenies von den angebot gespeichert und die teile von den agbs die hier gepostet wurden. und natürlich die letzten mails.

Reducal sollte ich also morgen also bei unsere polizei gleich sagen das in flensburg schon was wegen tricky vorliegt, damit die gleich wissen wo sie es hin weiterleiten sollen.


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Un!CoRn schrieb:


> Reducal sollte ich also morgen also bei unsere polizei gleich sagen das in flensburg schon was wegen tricky vorliegt, damit die gleich wissen wo sie es hin weiterleiten sollen.


Genau, weil nämlich der Anbieter mit seiner brit. Ltd. im dortigen Zuständigkeitsbereich seinen deutschen Sitz hat - das steht hier schon, ziemlich am Anfang des Threads.


----------



## Un!CoRn (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

reicht es wenn ich sagen leiten sie es nach flensburg weiter weil da schon genug anzeigen gegen die liegen oder quälst du mich nun und lässt mich die 72 seiten nochmal durchlesen um zu gucken ob da was genaueres steht wo es genau nach flensburg soll?


----------



## Johnny (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

sagt mal, soll ich jetzt auch anzeige erstatten?

ich meine, wenn eure anzeige erfolg hat, und das wird sie ja, lässt er euch in ruhe. 

nur euch oder auch alle andere geschädigten (wie mich, der bisher nicht unternommen hat)?


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Un!CoRn schrieb:


> reicht es wenn ich


Das ist eigentlich nicht dein Problem. Aber den Hinweis auf Flensburg sollte mMn man schon machen: https://www.polizei.schleswig-holst...d-flensburg/dienststellen/kpst-flensburg.html


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Johnny schrieb:


> sagt mal ...


Sagt mal, lest ihr eigentlich die Beiträge hier und kapiert sie auch? Das sind hier zwar keine AGB aber mal so einen groben Überblick verschaffen, erleichtert den Aktivisten hier die immer gleiche Leier.
_
Außerdem - eine Strafanzeige befreit den Anzeigenerstter nicht von einer zivilen Forderung. Und - es ist nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolger, die Rechtmäßigkeit einer zivilen Forderung zu prüfen._


----------



## Un!CoRn (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ...es stellt sich die Frage, ob es überhaupt einen Sinn für dich macht, zur Polizei zu gehen - du siehst doch, dass das ettliche andere schon tun. Wegen einer Anzeige mehr oder weniger wird der Braten jetzt auch nicht mehr fett.



ich hoffe das es sinn macht, und wenn die polizei mir dann nochmal sagt das ich da nicht bezahlen muss, egal was kommt, kann ich ab morgen abend vielleicht etwas ruhiger schlafen und bei der nächsten mail auch lachen die ich dann von denen bekomme. es ist einfach das ich diese gewissheit haben will, das mir nix passiert, wenn ich es weiter ignoriere und bezahle. hoffe du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## Un!CoRn (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Reducal schrieb:


> _
> Außerdem - eine Strafanzeige befreit den Anzeigenerstter nicht von einer zivilen Forderung. Und - es ist nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolger, die Rechtmäßigkeit einer zivilen Forderung zu prüfen._



grummel also doch zum anwalt und das mit dennen ausfechten


----------



## sascha (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> es ist nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolger, die Rechtmäßigkeit einer zivilen Forderung zu prüfen.





			
				Un!CoRn schrieb:
			
		

> wenn die polizei mir dann nochmal sagt das ich da nicht bezahlen muss, egal was kommt, kann ich ab morgen abend vielleicht etwas ruhiger schlafen



:wall:  Ist das wirklich so schwer?


----------



## sascha (14 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Oki, hatte sich wohl überschnitten. Reducal hatte nämlich recht.


----------



## Hibiskusbluete65 (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at mp3 Player geschenkt?*



Freestyler schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> ist bei irgend einem von euch noch jemals mehr als die eine Mahnung geommen????
> 
> ...


Ja bei mir heute. So sah sie heute ausbwohl wir Ihnen bereits eine Rechnung und eine Zahlungserinnerung 
zugestellt haben, konnten wir noch keinen Zahlungseingang verbuchen, 
deshalb erhalten Sie diese letzte ultimative Zahlungserinnerung bevor wir das 
Anwaltsinkasso einleiten gegen Sie. 

Bitte nehmen Sie diese Zahlungserinnerung sehr ernst, da sonst 
erhebliche Inkasso- und Anwaltsgebühren anfallen. Führen Sie daher die 
Überweisung in den nächsten 7 Tagen durch, um zusätzliche erhebliche Kosten zu 
vermeiden. Der noch offene Rechnungsbetrag in Höhe von 120.00 EUR ist 
unter Angabe Ihrer Rechnungsnummer [.........] bis spätestens 
18.09.2006 auf eines unserer Bankkonten zu überweisen.

Bin ja mal gespannt was jetzt weiter passiert. Liebe Grüsse Hibiskusbluete65


----------



## JaKe2kOnE (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Okay, ich habe mich jetzt durch die 72 Seiten durchgelesen.

Nur noch einmal für die Verständigung:
> bisher sind die E-Mails und die Papier-Rechnung zu ignorieren.
> Wenn möglich (auch) Strafanzeige machen.

Als ich eine E-Mail an kontakt[at]tri**y.at schickte kam nen daemon zurück. soviel dazu 

also immer weiter die Füße still halten. [.......]

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit einer Unterlassungsklage aus? Habe diesbezüglich die 72 Seiten nichts deutliches gelesen. Opfer gibt es ja genug...


----------



## kleinC (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ist zwar irgendwie bedenklich und womöglich unseriös aber eben nicht verboten.



aha womöglich...ich würde ja fast sagen mit 100000% sicherheit ist es unseriös!!!!!


----------



## Tweetytoo (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hi @ all....

Auch ich habe heut...diese letzte Mahnung bekommen...wo ich noch mals auf gefordert werde zu zahlen...!Was ich aber nicht tun werde!Was wollen die denn...???Außerdem haben die im nach hinein die AGB geändert...was nicht rechtens ist!Also..wie immer...abwarten

Liebe Grüße Tweetyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy​


----------



## PhoenixY2k (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Also langsam wird es echt nervig.. Hab auch meine "letzte" Mahnung bekommen 

Bei der nächsten Mahnung schicke ich an die mal eine Rechnung wegen Arbeitsaufwand beim löschen und totlachen über die Mails.

Ich denke pro eMail sind ca. 60€ gerechtfertigt..


----------



## chrisi5232 (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Außerdem - eine Strafanzeige befreit den Anzeigenerstatter nicht von einer zivilen Forderung. Und - es ist nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolger, die Rechtmäßigkeit einer zivilen Forderung zu prüfen.



Also muss ich zahlen, egal, wie die Staatsanwaltschaft entscheidet? Kenn mich da nicht so aus..


----------



## jupp11 (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Du mußt richtig lesen, nicht etwas hineininterpretieren  was Reducal nicht geschrieben hat.
Zivilrecht und Strafrecht haben nicht zwangsläufig etwas miteinander zu tun!  
Im übrigen auch hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## chrisi5232 (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ja, beim 2. Lesen hab ichs dann auch verstanden..Sowas hatten wir noch nicht in Sozialkunde


----------



## hirzer0031 (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich hab heute auch die letzte Mahnung bekommen, aber die bekommen keinen pfennig von mir!!!


----------



## Kotilge (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

hallo zusammen,

Ich habe heute auch meine letzte Zahlungserinnerung bekommen.:-p 
Mit diesen Leuten braucht man wirklich Nerven wie Drahtseile!
Da sollte mir keiner persönlich begegnen:wall: 

durchhalten!
Gruß!
Kotilge


----------



## Un!CoRn (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

ich war heute bei der polizei und wollte eine strafanzeige machen, jedoch wurde nix draus. er hat sich alles durchgelesen und hat auch meine antwortmails durchgelesen und gesagt das ich selbst 4 eigentore geschossen habe. ich habe hier aus dem forum eine mail kopiert und hingeschickt, ich weiss jetzt nicht wer diese hier verfasst hat.



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

bezugnehmend auf ihre bei mir gestern eingetroffene Rechnung muss ich ihnen 
mitteilen, dass die
Ansprüche von Tricky.at mir gegenüber nicht rechtsgültig sind, da die 
Webseite nicht rechtskonform eingerichtet war und daher Mängel aufwies. Um 
ihnen einige Beispiele zu nennen:
- *Die Widerrufsbelehrung war zum betreffenden Zeitpunkt nicht rechtskonform, * heisst ich habe sie gelesen, also wusste ich was von den widerruf
d.h. nicht deutlich hervorgehoben.
- *Die Kosten waren versteckt, d.h. nur sehr klein gedruckt und nicht als 
Zahl, sondern als Wort ausgeschrieben.* also wusste ich das es was gekostet hat.

Es wurde außerdem auf der Seite 
überall mit "gratis", "kostenlos" et cetera geworben, was dem Tatbestand 
einer arglistigen Täuschung entspricht, da dem Benutzer hier vorgegaukelt 
wird, die ganze Aktion sei für ihn weder mit Kosten noch mit sonstigen 
Pflichten verbunden, was aber nicht der Fall war.

Insofern muss ich der Forderung über 120,00€ ausdrücklich widersprechen und 
sie bitten, meine pers. Daten aus ihrer Datenbank zu entfernen und von 
weiteren Forderungen abzusehen,
da diese aus den oben genannten Gründen nicht rechtsgültig sind, *auch weil 
Tricky.at mir nie den versprochenen mp3-Player
zugesendet hat, d.h. nie seinen Teil des Vertrages erfüllt hat* also zahle ich jetzt nur nicht weil ich den mp3 player nicht bekommen habe?
Hochachtungsvoll,



der polizist sagte es wäre eine privatrechtliche angelegenheit und ich könnte mir jetzt nur noch einen anwalt nehmen oder zum gericht gehen und die kostenlose rechtsberatung nutzen, was die anwälte dazu sagen, aber wie es aussieht werde ich durch meine mail da nicht mit durch kommen. ich soll jedenfalls noch nix bezahlen und warten ob ein mahnbescheid kommt. 

na ganz klasse


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Un!CoRn schrieb:


> der polizist sagte ...


Der scheint nicht ganz auf der Höhe des Geschehens zu sein. Wo war denn das?


----------



## Luziferus (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hmmm ich find das lustig... Ihr werdet mit Mails dichtgebombt und hier kommt absolut nichts an...

Naja was ich nicht kriege kann ich auch nicht beachten... So ein pech aber auch... (Und nein, es liegt net im Spamordner (sowas brauch ich nicht))


----------



## Snipermichi (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

was mich am meisten an der ganzen sache nevt
ist das mein 7 jahre alter pc mit diesem müll belastet wird


----------



## Un!CoRn (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Der scheint nicht ganz auf der Höhe des Geschehens zu sein. Wo war denn das?




Kripo Bremerhaven. Habe ihn auch gesagt das in Flensburg schon was wegen dieser Firma was vorliegt und so. aber alles was er sagte ich hab mir mit der letzten mail an vanilla ein eigentor geschossen und wahrscheinlich wird sich der anwalt von tricky.at nun totlachen, weil ich es alles zugebe das ich lt. der mail ja nun alles wusste, wie widersruch und kosten.


----------



## jupp11 (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Un!CoRn schrieb:


> aber alles was er sagte ich hab mir mit der letzten mail an vanilla ein eigentor geschossen


womit der Beamte, falls er es so  gesagt haben sollte, massiv seine   Kompetenzen überschritten hätte.


----------



## ChrisBerlin (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



jupp11 schrieb:


> womit der Beamte, falls er es so  gesagt haben sollte, massiv seine   Kompetenzen überschritten hätte.


Als die ersten tricky-Rechnungen kamen, war der Betrag noch als Wort zu lesen. Ich hab bei der Anmeldung gar nicht gesehen, daß es was kostet. Dazu hat das Gratis viel zu viel Platz auf dem Bildschirm eingenommen.
Nachdem die Rechnung kam bin ich zu der Seite gesurft und hab mir das angesehen und dann einen Screen gemacht.


----------



## Un!CoRn (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

ja er hat gesagt ich habe mit dieser mal die oben steht selber mehrere eigentore geschossen. diese mail hätte ich nicht schicken dürfen. er hat mir dann alles nochmal was oben dick steht zietiert und auch so gesagt was dort hinter steht. und als letztes noch gesagt, das 90% der kunden nie die agbs durchlesen und dann selber schuld sind.


----------



## Teleton (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Mit Verlaub ich halte das für ziemlichen Unsinn was da erzählt wurde (falls es denn so war).
Schau einfach mal ins Gesetz:


			
				§355 Abs 2 BGB schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frist beginnt mit dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem dem Verbraucher eine deutlich gestaltete Belehrung über sein Widerrufsrecht, die ihm entsprechend den Erfordernissen des eingesetzten Kommunikationsmittels seine Rechte deutlich macht, in Textform mitgeteilt worden ist



Schau Dir danach das hier gründlich an:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Wenn dann noch Fragen sind, dann geh (falls Dir ein Anwalt zu teuer ist) zur Verbraucherzentrale eine individuelle Rechtsberatung kostet dort ca 6-12 €


----------



## jupp11 (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Un!CoRn schrieb:


> ja er hat gesagt ich habe mit dieser mal die oben steht selber mehrere eigentore geschossen. diese mail hätte ich nicht schicken dürfen. er hat mir dann alles nochmal was oben dick steht zietiert und auch so gesagt was dort hinter steht. und als letztes noch gesagt, das 90% der kunden nie die agbs durchlesen und dann selber schuld sind.


Du bist dir bewußt, das du mit deinen Äußerungen schwere Beschuldigungen gegen einen Polizeibeamten erhebst?


----------



## Un!CoRn (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Teleton schrieb:


> Wenn dann noch Fragen sind, dann geh (falls Dir ein Anwalt zu teuer ist) zur Verbraucherzentrale eine individuelle Rechtsberatung kostet dort ca 6-12 €




werde ich montag gleich machen und vielleicht nochmal zu einem anderen polizeirevier und werd dann dort nochmals versuchen eine anzeige zu machen.


----------



## Un!CoRn (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Du bist dir bewußt, das du mit deinen Äußerungen schwere Beschuldigungen gegen einen Polizeibeamten erhebst?



lol?
ich habe hier und jetzt wiedergegeben was er zu mir gesagt hat und nix andere dazugedichtet. so senil bin ich noch nicht das ich innerhalb von 2 std. nicht mehr weiss was er mir alles erzählt und vorgehalten hat.


----------



## nanuk (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Jetzt lass doch mal den Kopf nicht hängen. Warte doch erstmal ab.
Ich habe den Account sofort per mail widerrufen weil ich kurz nach dem klicken gemerkt hatte, dass ich reingefallen bin. Danach habe ich noch mehrere mails geschickt und um Bestätigung des Widerrufs gebeten. Keine Reaktion, mails kamen zurück. Dann habe ich noch ein Einschreiben geschickt. Das alles interessiert aber [.......] überhaupt nicht. Die reagieren nicht auf meine mails, obwohl ich immer die "gelesen"-Bestätigungen bekomme. Ich habe aber beschlossen mich nicht mehr aufzuregen. Wenn irgendwas kommt, gehe ich sofort hier hin und lese die Einträge, denn geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid.


----------



## Un!CoRn (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



nanuk schrieb:


> Jetzt lass doch mal den Kopf nicht hängen. Warte doch erstmal ab.
> Ich habe den Account sofort per mail widerrufen weil ich kurz nach dem klicken gemerkt hatte, dass ich reingefallen bin.



1. naja mir ist nun schlechter zuwege als vorher. weil ich keinen bock auf nen mahnbescheid oder sonstiges habe.

2. ich gehöre zu den doofen die es nicht bemerkt hat das ich reingelegt wurde. erst als die erste mail kam, 1 tagen nach der widerspruchszeit wobei ich dann gleich zurück geschreiben habe das ich diesen betrag nicht bezahle da ich nur bei einem gewinnspiel mitgemacht habe.


als ich bin geheilt mit gewinnspiele. werd nirgends mehr im netz meine adresse oder sonstiges angeben. nun hab ich durch den ganzen scheiss rennerei, arbeitsausfälle und was weiss ich was noch kommt.


----------



## Luziferus (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Un!CoRn schrieb:


> 1. naja mir ist nun schlechter zuwege als vorher. weil ich keinen bock auf nen mahnbescheid oder sonstiges habe.



Also so wie ich das verstanden habe wär nen Mahnbescheid für uns noch einigermaßen vorteilhaft weil dann von Trickxy ein Nachweis erbracht werden muss das wir die Leistung erhalten haben und es ausserdem recht teuer für die wird weil Gerichte nicht zu den wohltätigen Organisationen gehören die "gratis" arbeiten.



Un!CoRn schrieb:


> 2. ich gehöre zu den doofen die es nicht bemerkt hat das ich reingelegt wurde. erst als die erste mail kam, 1 tagen nach der widerspruchszeit wobei ich dann gleich zurück geschreiben habe das ich diesen betrag nicht bezahle da ich nur bei einem gewinnspiel mitgemacht habe.



Tjo willkommen in meiner Gruppe... Aber da auch die Leute die rechtzeitig wiedersprochen haben und die, die gezahlt haben, das Altpapier kriegen sind wir denk ich mal in guter Gesellschaft.



Un!CoRn schrieb:


> als ich bin geheilt mit gewinnspiele. werd nirgends mehr im netz meine adresse oder sonstiges angeben. nun hab ich durch den ganzen scheiss rennerei, arbeitsausfälle und was weiss ich was noch kommt.



Och Gewinnspiele weiter... Aber nie mehr ohne nicht die "Terms of Trade" oder "AGB" vorher genaustens studiert zu haben und notfalls auch die Anzeigegrösse geändert zu haben damit auch nichts in Schriftgrösse 1,2 irgendwo versteckt ist...


----------



## nanuk (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Lieber Mod,
die Umschreibung der Firma als Milchsüßspeise mit Vanillegeschmack ist nun wirklich nicht bedenklich, oder :sun:


----------



## ChrisBerlin (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Lach
das ist ne gute Beschreibung


nanuk schrieb:


> Lieber Mod,
> die Umschreibung der Firma als Milchsüßspeise mit Vanillegeschmack ist nun wirklich nicht bedenklich, oder :sun:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Un!CoRn schrieb:


> Kripo...


Um das Thema etwas zu entschärfen auch mein Senf dazu, da bei (wie ich hier irgendwo gelesen habe) etliche tausend Rechnungen versendet worden sein sollen, nicht wenige Hirngespinste bei den unruhigen Betroffenen kursieren und viele derzeit die Behörden einschalten wollen. 
In meinem näheren Bekanntenkreis ist auch ein Kripomann, der den ganzen Tag nichts anderes tut, als solche Fälle zu bearbeiten. Er hat mir heute erklärt, was er Leuten erzählt, wenn sie ihn fragend anrufen:



> Anzeigenannahme (selbstverständlich) immer. Vorsorglich wird auf die Bearbeitung für die tricky.at-Fälle in Flensburg verwiesen und dass man der Einfachheit wegen sein Anliegen auch per Post gleich dorthin schicken kann, um nicht unnötig Manpower bei anderen Dienststellen zu vergeuden.
> Da das Verfahren gegen den Verdächtigen in Harrislee bereits seit Monaten in Flensburg bei der StA anhängig und in einem fortgeschrittenem Stadium sein soll, kommt es auf die ein oder andere Anzeige nicht mehr an, da angeblich bereits eine nicht unerhebliche Anzahl dort in einem Akt verbunden ist.
> 
> Was die zivile Forderungssache über Vanilla betrifft, so ist die in dem Verfahren nur zweitrangig von Bedeutung, weshalb in München keine Zuständigkeit für die Bearbeitung der Anzeigen vorliegen dürfte. Auch wenn die Anzeigenerstatter eine andere Meinung zur Vorgangsverwaltung haben sollten - die Entscheidung über die Bearbeitungsweise obliegt allein den Behörden, unabhängig von subjektiven Vermutungen der Geschädigten.
> ...



Ein paar Seiten zuvor habe ich das hier schon mal ähnlich gelesen. Und was das Lesen betrifft: macht euch die Arbeit und überfliegt mal diese Thema hier von Anfang an! Da steht eigentlich alles schon x-mal drin, um euch zu beruhigen und in euren eigenen Entscheidungen zu stärken.


----------



## schiene1003 (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Genau, so war das mit der angeblichen Anmeldung bei tricky.at Bevor die Umfrage begann (die nach meiner Erinnerung sehr kurz und blödsinnig war) - musste man diese Maske (heißt das so?) ausfüllen. Ich erinnere mich, das ich dann ewig in der AGB  rumgescrollt habe (die hörte gar nicht auf) und fand sie auch sehr unverständlich konnte aber damals nichts böses entdecken. Für mich war das eindeutig die Adressenangabe um den Mp3-Player zu erhalten. Was ein Account ist, wusste ich zum damaligen Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht. Eins habe ich dem T.O. zu verdanken - ich weiß jetzt ne ganze Menge mehr. Den Link zur Freischaltung des Account habe ich nie benutzt. Dafür aber einen weiter unten aufgezeigten zur allgemeinen Webseite von ... Trotzdem wird auch mir nachgesagt, dass ich mich über den Aktivierungslink eingeloggt hätte. Meinen Widerspruch nach erhalt der 1. Rechnung - per Einschreiben geschickt - kam ungeöffnet (da nicht abgeholt vom Empfänger) wieder zurück.
Weiß jemand eine ungefähre Anzahl der Betroffenen?
Tut jedenfalls gut nicht allein zu sein!!!


----------



## ati (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Also langsam wird es mir echt zuviel!!!

diese zuspammerei geht mir echt auf den geist.

Aber wenn die mails schon im spam order angezeit werden kann ja das Unternehmen fast nicht seriös sein

mfg


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



schiene1003 schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird auch mir nachgesagt, dass ich mich über den Aktivierungslink eingeloggt hätte.


Das kommt doch sicher vom Vanilla-Support, oder? Woher wollen die das wissen? Zur Anmeldezeit wussten die ja noch nichtmal, dass sie ein halbes Jahr später den Auftrag zum Forderungseinzug annehmen werden. Eine Produktbeschreibung für die Anmeldeprozedur werden die sicher nicht haben - interessiert ja eigentlich auch nicht, da für den Inhalt der Inhalteanbieter verantwortlich ist.



schiene1003 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand eine ungefähre Anzahl der Betroffenen?


Hier ein Hinweis:





Anke_me schrieb:


> Habe gestern bei Vanillapay angerufen ... Sie meinte auch dass sie wegen Tricky 1000de Mails haben ...


In einem anderen Forum habe ich was von 14K gelesen, die jetzt die E-Mailrechnung von Vanilla bekommen haben. Der ein oder andere wird da schon dabei sein, dem es ähnlich wie dir bei der Anmeldung ging.


----------



## Claudi (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



nanuk schrieb:


> Ich habe aber beschlossen mich nicht mehr aufzuregen. Wenn irgendwas kommt, gehe ich sofort hier hin und lese die Einträge, denn geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid.



Genauso geht's mir auch. Aufregen nützt nichts, man schläft dieser Tage doch allgemein wegen anderem Mist/Kleinkram zu wenig und zu schlecht, oder? :smile: 

Ich hab mich anfangs tierisch aufgeregt, Panik gehabt und was weiß ich nicht^^ Aber dank solch tollen Leuten, wie man sie hier in diesem Forum findet, die einem immer wieder Mut machen und sagen 'Zahlt nichts!' (und man sieht, dass die selbst nich Ruhe geben, wenn man denn zahlt). Das bringt einen dann doch immer vom Rand der Verzweiflung wieder weg


----------



## ChrisBerlin (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das kommt doch sicher vom Vanilla-Support, oder? Woher wollen die das wissen? Zur Anmeldezeit wussten die ja noch nichtmal, dass sie ein halbes Jahr später den Auftrag zum Forderungseinzug annehmen werden. Eine Produktbeschreibung für die Anmeldeprozedur werden die sicher nicht haben - interessiert ja eigentlich auch nicht, da für den Inhalt der Inhalteanbieter verantwortlich ist.
> 
> Hier ein Hinweis:In einem anderen Forum habe ich was von 14K gelesen, die jetzt die E-Mailrechnung von Vanilla bekommen haben. Der ein oder andere wird da schon dabei sein, dem es ähnlich wie dir bei der Anmeldung ging.


14K ist das 14000?


----------



## Hab den Timmi lieb (15 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hi

Genau, sind 14.000. Rechne das mal 120 Euronen     

Die Hälfte würde mir auf meinem Konto reichen:sun:


----------



## sascha28 (16 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

also an allle wer kann mir genau die adresse geben wo ich mich beschweren kann ich höre immer was von flensburg aber keine adresse will auch gerne vanille..... ein rein drücken


----------



## Claudi (16 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Hab den Timmi lieb schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Genau, sind 14.000. Rechne das mal 120 Euronen
> 
> Die Hälfte würde mir auf meinem Konto reichen:sun:



Nicht nur Dir :bandit


----------



## gabili10 (16 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



sascha28 schrieb:


> also an allle wer kann mir genau die adresse geben wo ich mich beschweren kann ich höre immer was von flensburg aber keine adresse will auch gerne vanille..... ein rein drücken


Hallo Sascha28, 

Falls Du von diesen hier die Post bekommen hast: 
Herr T. O. 
Mobile Premium Credits LTD.
Westerstr. 63  
D - 24955 Harrislee

Kannst Anzeige erstatten:  
Staatsanwaltschaft bei dem Landgericht Flensburg  
Südergraben 22,  
24937 Flensburg  
Telefon: 0461 89-0
Fax: 0461 89-389
URL: www.sta-flensburg.schleswig-holstein.de
Mail: [email protected]

oder aber bei jeder Dienststelle der Kriminalpolizei deiner Stadt.

LG gabili10

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## sascha28 (16 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



gabili10 schrieb:


> Hallo Sascha28,
> 
> Falls Du von diesen hier die Post bekommen hast:
> Herr T. O.
> ...


danke!!!


----------



## Johnny (16 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

was nützt denn eine anzeige?

macht ihr das nur weil euch der spam ärgert? oder macht ihr das, weil ihr damit erreichen wollt, dass er euch in ruhe lässt?

ich werd erstmal abwarten. der geht eh nicht vor gericht. er weiß doch genau, dass er im unrecht ist und wird sich nicht 14.000 klagen verlieren (und die kosten dafür tragen)


----------



## Johnny (16 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

sry, ich meinte 14.000 klagen verlieren wollen


----------



## jupp11 (16 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Johnny schrieb:


> ich werd erstmal abwarten. der geht eh nicht vor gericht.


Natürlich wird er nicht vor Gericht gehn. Wer das Treiben schon länger verfolgt ( in den 
Nachbarthreads und anderen Foren) wird noch nie etwas außer nerviger Mahnspammerei gelesen haben.

Nicht mal einen  einzigen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid hab ich bisher "auftreiben" können,
Wenn es dem  Seelenfrieden  der Betroffenen  hilft, sollen sie den Strafverfolgungsweg 
beschreiten, auch wenn das absolut nichts mit der zivilrechtlichen Seite (sprich 
Mahnschreibenbelästigung) zu tun hat.

Der Witz beim Ringelspitz ist doch so einfach: Es gibt soviele, um es mal ganz dezent auszudrücken, 
"Unerfahrene", die aus welchen Gründen auch immer bezahlen, dass sich das "Geschäft" auf jeden Fall lohnt.

Bis vor zwei Jahren war es Dialerabzocke, dann Handypayabzocke, jetzt Aboabzocke....
Sobald eine Masche verbrannt ist, sucht man sich die nächste

PS: leider ( und das muß auch mal gesagt werden )  gibt es anscheinend nichts, 
was den gesunden Menschenverstand  und Vorsicht schneller und gründlicher 
ausschaltet als die Wörter *gratis *und *kostenlos *


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (16 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Nicht mal einen  einzigen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid hab ich bisher "auftreiben" können



Doch, der erste scheint da zu sein:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=12394


----------



## jupp11 (16 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Dann warten doch mal ab, was passiert, wenn der mit Kreuzchen "gebounct" ist...


----------



## Wembley (16 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Wieviele Kunden der ganzen Abo-Betreiber haben bisher nicht bezahlt? Ist die Anzahl der Kunden noch fünfstellig oder schon sechsstellig? Dem gegenüber würde dann dieser eine (in Zahlen 1) gerichtliche Mahnbescheid stehen. Und wenn es 5 oder 10 sind: Verglichen mit der Zahl der aus diversen Gründen nicht zahlen wollenden Kunden ist das schon sehr, sehr wenig. Nahe der Wahrscheinlichkeit von einem Gegenstand auf offener Straße auf dem Kopf getroffen zu werden. Ja und selbst wenn die Geschichte wirklich stimmen sollte, sind wir noch lange nicht vor Gericht.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (16 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Wembley schrieb:


> Ja und selbst wenn die Geschichte wirklich stimmen sollte, sind wir noch lange nicht vor Gericht.



Das "Papier" liegt vor, ist also echt. Aber auch ich gehe davon aus, dass die Sache mit dem Widerspruch beendet ist.


----------



## Johnny (16 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

moment mal, nur weil er (und es geht hier ja um SMScore, nicht um timmy) den mahnbescheid beantragt hat, heißt das doch nicht, dass das gericht diesen auch versendet, oder? das werden die doch sicher vorher prüfen, ob das rechtens ist ...?


----------



## Tweetytoo (16 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

*Auch ich bin der Meinung....das wir warten sollten..!Auch habe ich nirgends wo gelesen...das in der Sache mir Tricky..irgend wer bezahlt hatt noch was übern Richter gelaufen sei..!:wall: Nicht einer...also..bleibt cool!Einfach immer lesen ws andere hier geschrieben haben und in Kontakt mit uns allesn sein!Mehr net!

Liebe grüße!*​ 

:-D​


----------



## jupp11 (16 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide werden grundsätzlich nicht geprüft
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## Johnny (16 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

naja, auch gut, selbst wenn ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid kommt, :sun: cool bleiben


----------



## chrisi5232 (16 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Doch, der erste scheint da zu sein:
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=12394



Bei SMSc**e ist das aber etwas anders als bei Tricky. Auf der Hauptseite von SMSc**e steht links daneben "Die Kosten nach der Testphase betragen 8 Euro [..]". Nun ja, ich weiß nicht, ob das vorher da auch stand, aber das ist für mich offensichtlicher als bei Tricky, weil ich zuerst auf den Text geguckt habe. Von daher sehe ich das eher rechtens an (sofern die Widerrufsbelehrung auch rechtens mitgeteilt/gestaltet wird)..


----------



## jupp11 (16 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



chrisi5232 schrieb:


> Von daher sehe ich das eher rechtens an (sofern die Widerrufsbelehrung auch rechtens mitgeteilt/gestaltet wird)..



Im Ernstfall, den ich noch lange nicht sehe, wird es Sache eines Gerichts sein, zu entscheiden,
ob das Rechtens ist. Da werden dann sicherlich viele ( Presse z.B.  Verhandlungen sind öffentlich ) 
 mit Spannung drauf warten, ob die Herrschaften eine  solche Überprüfung durch ein deutsches Gericht wagen....


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

...soweit sie von einem Gericht überhaupt ernst genommen werden können. Wen meinen die unerfahrenen User eigentlich, wen sie da als Vertragspartner so vor sich haben? Viele von den umstrittenen Inhalteanbietern und Geschäftsleuten fehlt es schon mangels Alter, Ausbildung und dann auch Ernsthaftigkeit zum Biz an der erforderlichen Seriösität, als dass ich sie Ernst nehmen würde. Diese oft nachpupertären Freaks haben zumeist nicht das Format, ein Gericht anzurufen. Nur leider sind Spreu und Weizen zu dicht beieinander und den fruchtbaren Anteil vermag selbst das ungeübte Auge kaum zu erkennen.


----------



## sascha (16 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



> Da werden dann sicherlich viele ( Presse z.B. Verhandlungen sind öffentlich )
> mit Spannung drauf warten, ob die Herrschaften eine solche Überprüfung durch ein deutsches Gericht wagen....



Nicht nur warten, sie werden sicher auch dabei sein. Und dann sicher die eine oder andere Frage vor dem Gerichtssaal stellen. Und die Fotografen müssen ja auch beschäftigt werden


----------



## guru1234 (17 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

hi leute
hab jet kein bock die ganzen 80 seiten hier durchzuleen
also hab auch mail und sogar post von vanillapay bekommen
aber nicht wegen dvd krams , sonder wegen
tricky.at !!!
ich werd aufjedenfall auf deren gerichtsverfahren warten .....
denn damals vor ca nen halben jahr wo ich mich bei tricky angemeldet hatte konnte man kein wiederruf einlegen da die mail quasie voll war !!
natürlich kam die mail erst nach 16 oder 17 tagen zurück ......
in der zeit haben da schon mindestens 2 inkasso büros versucht das geld einzutreiben , aber die haben dann nach 1-2 tage aufgegeben und sofot den vertrag aufgelöst 
nur vanillepay ist der erste der mir nen brief geschickt hat über 120 euro ...
per e-mail reagieren die nicht ....
ist das auch ne fake firma ???
[...]
kinder melden sich an 
dadurch stress .....
nein das darf nicht sein !!!
ich sage mal so 

WIR MÜSSEN WAS TUN !!!!!

oder sehe ich das falsch ????
ich bin geladen
mein sohnemann hat sich damals angemeldet ....
ja ich weis , mit nen proxyserver wär es nicht passiert ....

[...]

!!

wer währe dabei ????
ich werde eine homepage klar machen ....
und noch was 

wir brauchen nich 50 oder 100 anwälte !!!
nein !!!
wir brauchen was besseres !!!!

jede person die in irgendeinerweise helfen möchte 

hier meine mail !!!!!


so und nun an alle webmaster und co !!!

sponsoren etc.

ich werde all diese verantwortung für diese geschicht tragen ...
gehe ich deswegen in bau , dann hoffenlich wegen 10.000.000 ungerechte fälle ....
und nicht nur wegen mein SOHN  !!!!!!!!!!

so

ich war jetzt sauer genug

ich werde jetzt konten einrichten für unseren "kumpane"

wei jemand wo er versichert ist ? die sollten ihn sofort kündigen ..........

und nochwas


SORRY DAS ICH NEN BIT SAUER BIN ...............
wir sehen uns bei günter jauch wieder ...............................


----------



## jupp11 (17 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



guru schrieb:


> hab jet kein bock die ganzen 80 seiten hier durchzuleen
> 
> ich werd aufjedenfall auf deren gerichtsverfahren warten .....
> 
> ...


Die wesentlichen Punkte des vorhergehenden Postings... bin beeindruckt....
Jauch wird´s richten...


----------



## Reducal (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

...bei _wer wird Millionär_ oder wie? Interessant finde ich die Überlegung von guru zur Eröffnung von Spendenkontos - warum nicht gleich ein Abo einrichten?

Ist schon lustig, wenn man liest, was andere sich so ausdenken, angetrieben von Zorn und nicht unberechtigt erhobener Vorwürfe. Bloß, realitätsnah sollten die Ideen zu ihrer Verwirklichung schon sein. Wenn man aber den zuvorstehenden Überlegungen von guru folgt, dann ist allenfalls wohl der Wunsch der Motor der Gedanken und der wiederum säuft schon beim Starten ab.
:roll:


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ihr werdet lachen, aber auch ich hatte mal "Selbstjustizträume", wenn man einem 11-jährigen Mädchen mit dem Jugendgericht droht, wie bereits geschehen:
http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/showthread.php?p=323040#post323040


			
				User bei Netzwelt.de  schrieb:
			
		

> "Heute haben wir von diesem Unternehmen einen bösen Brief per Fax bekommen. Unsere Tochter hätte sich durch eine arglistige Täuschung eine Leistung erschleichen wollen !!!!!!
> *Sie wollen nun von uns Schadenersatzanspruch in Höhe von 72.- € !!!
> Wenn wir nicht dazu bereit sind dieser Forderung nach zukommen, hat meine Tochter mit 11 Jahren sich vor dem Jugendgericht zu verantworten !!!!"*



(von MediaFinanz im Auftrag von SMSKäse.de)

Da träumt man auch schon mal, wie sehr u.U. ein Krankenhausaufenthalt von einigen Wochen die Szene entreichern würde.....

Aber wir leben ja in einem Rechtsstaat *g*, und der wird's schon richten (oder auch nicht)!


----------



## Reducal (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> (von MediaFinanz im Auftrag von SMSKäse.de)
> 
> Aber wir leben ja in einem Rechtsstaat *g*, und der wird's schon richten (oder auch nicht)!


Tja, dazu bräuchte es schon eine Anzeige, z. B. wegen dem Verdacht der versuchten Erpressung.


----------



## hans (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hi!

Also, ich lese seit einiger Zeit die Beiträge hier mit, habe aber noch nix zu "meinem persönlichem Fall" gefunden! 

Folgendes:

Zu dem Zeitpunkt meiner tricky.at anmeldung war ich nicht in Deutschland --> IP kann man mir nicht nachweisen, dass das ich bin. 


Ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung noch keine 18, habe aber angegeben ich wäre 1921 geboren!^^ 
Da ich ja erst mit 18 voll Vertragsfähig bin, kann man mich wegen angabe des Falschen geburtstages  trotzdem dran kriegen oder bin ich da glücklich rausgekommen?  Außerdem bin ich Schüler und besitze keine 120€!^^

gruß

hans!


----------



## dsi (17 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



guru1234 schrieb:


> WIR MÜSSEN WAS TUN !!!!!
> 
> jede person die in irgendeinerweise helfen möchte



Schaut doch mal hier nach

Ich denke, daß die Sache danach erledigt sein dürfte!  

Gruß dsi


----------



## dsi (17 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



dsi schrieb:


> Schaut doch mal hier nach
> 
> Ich denke, daß die Sache danach erledigt sein dürfte!
> 
> Gruß dsi



P.S. sorry, diesmal mit Link:

http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=73684&page=90

Gruß dsi


----------



## Reducal (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



hans schrieb:


> noch nix zu "meinem persönlichem Fall" gefunden!



Also ich persönlich mag deinen Fall nur ungern kommentieren, zumal du selbst in Verdacht wegen dem Fälschen beweisherheblicher Daten stehen könntest. Aber wenn du dich dort angemeldet hast, wirst du wohl auch deine richtige Anschrift angegeben haben, oder? Immerhin wolltest du ja den MP3-Player. Somit hast du womöglich nur ein falsches Geburtsdateum angegeben, was bei solchen Verträgen (aus strafrechtlich relevanter Sicht) nicht bedenklich ist. Blosß zivil ist damit der Vertrag nicht unbedingt gültig, da du den Anbieter getäuscht hast.

Da aber (man mag mich hier berichtigen) überhaupt keine MP3-Player ausgeliefert wurden, sind eigentlich alle Verträge nicht bindend, vor allem wenn sich herausstellen sollte, dass die Lieferung überhaupt nicht beabsichtigt war.

Du hast dich über einen nicht nachvollziehbaren Internetzugang angemeldet - also, was solls? Niemand kann dir einen Vertragsschluss nachweisen, wenn du dich stur stellst. Allenfalls über deine E-Mailadresse käme man an dich ran, doch das können nur Strafverfolger und ich nehme nicht an, dass irgendwer von den Geschäftsleuten es überhaupt in Betracht zieht, in der Sache Polizei oder StA zu bemühen. Also keine Angst, die Rechnungen sind (wenn man sie ausdruckt) mEn das Papier nicht wert, auf dem sie stehen.


----------



## Reducal (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

@ dsi, ich nehme mal an, dass das Posting > HIER < von dir ist. Das Gerücht, dass sich die StA München mit dem Fall tricky beschäftigt, ist schlichtweg eine freie Erfindung, eine Hoax und stimmt nicht!

Siehe dazu bitte auch hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=166980#post166980


----------



## hans (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich mag deinen Fall nur ungern kommentieren, zumal du selbst in Verdacht wegen dem Fälschen beweisherheblicher Daten stehen könntest. Aber wenn du dich dort angemeldet hast, wirst du wohl auch deine richtige Anschrift angegeben haben, oder? Immerhin wolltest du ja den MP3-Player. Somit hast du womöglich nur ein falsches Geburtsdateum angegeben, was bei solchen Verträgen (aus strafrechtlich relevanter Sicht) nicht bedenklich ist. Blosß zivil ist damit der Vertrag nicht unbedingt gültig, da du den Anbieter getäuscht hast.
> 
> Da aber (man mag mich hier berichtigen) überhaupt keine MP3-Player ausgeliefert wurden, sind eigentlich alle Verträge nicht bindend, vor allem wenn sich herausstellen sollte, dass die Lieferung überhaupt nicht beabsichtigt war.
> 
> Du hast dich über einen nicht nachvollziehbaren Internetzugang angemeldet - also, was solls? Niemand kann dir einen Vertragsschluss nachweisen, wenn du dich stur stellst. Allenfalls über deine E-Mailadresse käme man an dich ran, doch das können nur Strafverfolger und ich nehme nicht an, dass irgendwer von den Geschäftsleuten es überhaupt in Betracht zieht, in der Sache Polizei oder StA zu bemühen. Also keine Angst, die Rechnungen sind (wenn man sie ausdruckt) mEn das Papier nicht wert, auf dem sie stehen.





vielen Dank erstmal!

Naja, meine Adresse hat gestimmt, nur ich habe nicht meinen Namen drauf geschrieben, sondern den meiner Schwester, weil ich keinen mp3-player brauche, aber ihr eine "Freude" machen wollte....
Jetzt bin ich beruhigter und "freu" mich auf die nächsten tricky briefe/rechnungen/mails! 

gruß


----------



## Reducal (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



hans schrieb:


> Naja, meine Adresse hat gestimmt, nur ich habe nicht meinen Namen drauf geschrieben, sondern den meiner Schwester, weil ich keinen mp3-player brauche, aber ihr eine "Freude" machen wollte....


Also wenn ich dich als Bruder hätte, würde ich dich jetzt in den Schwitzkasten nehmen. Zum Glück kommt in der ganzen Sache wahrscheinlich nichts nach.

Aber dir sei für das nächste Mal gesagt - eine Anmeldung bei einem kostenpflichtigen Portal mit fremden Namen ist nicht zu verwechseln mit einer abweichenden Lieferadresse. Du hast damit nämlich deine Schwester zur vermeintlichen Vertragspartnerin gemacht, die sich (bei anderen Anbietern) nun mit Inkassolunternehmen rumärgern müsste.


----------



## hans (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Also wenn ich dich als Bruder hätte, würde ich dich jetzt in den Schwitzkasten nehmen. Zum Glück kommt in der ganzen Sache wahrscheinlich nichts nach.
> 
> Aber dir sei für das nächste Mal gesagt - eine Anmeldung bei einem kostenpflichtigen Portal mit fremden Namen ist nicht zu verwechseln mit einer abweichenden Lieferadresse. Du hast damit nämlich deine Schwester zur vermeintlichen Vertragspartnerin gemacht, die sich (bei anderen Anbietern) nun mit Inkassolunternehmen rumärgern müsste.



hm, eigentlich nicht!^^
Da konnte man doch die Lieferadresse angeben?!
Und ich hab die Lieferadresse nur auf ihren Namen angegeben und nicht den Rest. Der läuft auf meinen Namen! 
Der Brief kam auch an mich mit meinem Namen!


----------



## Reducal (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



hans schrieb:


> Da konnte man doch die Lieferadresse angeben?!
> Und ich hab die Lieferadresse nur auf ihren Namen angegeben und nicht den Rest. Der läuft auf meinen Namen! Der Brief kam auch an mich mit meinem Namen!


Na dann ists ja gut, damit ist für dich die Sache ja erledigt und selbst ein gewisses G'schmäckle neutralisiert.


----------



## Der Jurist (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich mag deinen Fall nur ungern kommentieren, zumal du selbst in Verdacht wegen dem Fälschen beweisherheblicher Daten stehen könntest.  .....


Wie bitte. Fälschen von beweiserheblichen Tatsachen...

Bitte Reducal es ging darum an einen "kostenlosen" MP3-Player zu kommen, ich bitte Dich. Er hat beim Alter geschummelt. Betrug ist auch ausgeschlossen, weil er mit der falschen Altersangabe möglicherweise zwar einen Irrtum ausgelöst hat, dieser aber nicht auf die Verfügung, sondern die Teilnahme ausgerichtet war.

Minderjähre lesen hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935 von ganz vorne, da steht etwas zu Verträgen mit Grünschnäbeln.


----------



## 160472 (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Un!CoRn schrieb:


> also ich find es schön das ich hier auf gleichgesinnte gestossen bin. bin auch im februar auf tricky.de reingefallen. habe aber bisher nicht überwiesen. habe etliche mail zurückgeschrieben mit androhung von anzeige und anwalt, aber bisher nix gehört, ausser von der ifv wie weiter oben schonmal eine mail drinne war, das die zurücktreten von der forderung. und es selber gesehen haben das tricky (...meeeeeeeeeeep...)  ist.
> nur habe ich gestern auch den brief bekommen von vanilla und werde nun doch etwas unruhig.



bei mir ist vanilla auch schon die 3. Firma, die mich wegen den 120 Euro anschreibt. Erst kam ifv, danach [....] Finance und jetzt die. Bin mal gespannt, wie das weiter geht.


----------



## Reducal (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

@ Jurist, stimmt natürlich, was du schreibst. Die Zusammenhänge sind nun ja geklärt. Aber eines sollte den geneigten Lesern hier immer wieder erklärt werden, nämlich das niemand hier irgendwelche "krumme" Dinger unterstützt, egal von wem.

Was ich bislang noch nicht wusste, ist die Tatsache, dass man bei Tricky einen anderen Empfänger einsetzen konnte und eben darauf beruhte das kleine Missverständnis in der Diskussion mit Hans.


----------



## dsi (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Reducal schrieb:


> @ dsi, ich nehme mal an, dass das Posting > HIER < von dir ist. Das Gerücht, dass sich die StA München mit dem Fall tricky beschäftigt, ist schlichtweg eine freie Erfindung, eine Hoax und stimmt nicht!
> 
> Siehe dazu bitte auch hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=166980#post166980




Ad a: meine ich nicht mein posting, sondern den Musterbrief
b: das mt der Sta München stimmt, da ich selbst dort Anzeige erstattet habe (per Fax) und mir mehr oder weniger zu Verstehen gegeben wurde, dass man (in welcher Form auch immer) mit der Sta Flensburg Kontakt aufgenommen hat. Genaueres dürfen die einem allerdings nicht erählen.


----------



## Insider (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



dsi schrieb:


> das mt der Sta München stimmt, da ich selbst dort Anzeige erstattet habe...


Ja, so stimmt das dann in der Tat - für deinen alleinigen Fall, mehr nicht!



dsi schrieb:


> ...mir mehr oder weniger zu Verstehen gegeben wurde, dass man (in welcher Form auch immer) mit der Sta Flensburg Kontakt aufgenommen hat.


...in dem dein Vorgang zu denen in Flensburg abverfügt wurde.



dsi schrieb:


> Genaueres dürfen die einem allerdings nicht erzählen.


Dir nicht aber andere hier wissen nicht selten schon einiges mehr und ich kann nur anraten die Hinweise der Routiniers anzunehmen und sich mit unbewiesenen Gerüchten und eigenen Vermutungen etwas zurück zu halten.


----------



## Der Jurist (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...  Aber eines sollte den geneigten Lesern hier immer wieder erklärt werden, nämlich das niemand hier irgendwelche "krumme" Dinger unterstützt, egal von wem. ...


Eigentlich versteht sich das von selbst.


----------



## thimo (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

guten abend
schaffe es leider nicht mir die 80 seiten durchzulesen deswegen wäre es super nett wenn mir jemand ganz kurz folgende fragen zu beantorten

meine situation: ich bin 17 habe mich bei tricky.at angemeldet und vorher ncoh geschaut ob da nciht irgendwo kosten sind, aber keine gefunden, nun kam erst die rechnung von tricky.at und dann von zwei anderen unternehmen im namen von tricky.at - jedoch nur per mail - meine reaktion: mein vater hat per post geschickt (jedoch kein einschreiben): widerruf unter anderem weil mein sohn nciht berechtigt war sich anzumelden. nun kam erst von vanilla ne mail und nun auch nen briefe in dem die mit klae drohen.
also was soll ich nun machen: zahlen werde ich sicherlich nciht, aber die frage ist, ob ich rechtsgültig widerrufen habe und ob ich noch irgendwas andres machen muss???

vielen dank im voraus für eine antwort


----------



## master (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Besser ist es, wenn du bei seite 60 oder so einfach mal des lesen anfängst, da haben es immer wieder einige Leute net geschafft alles durchzulesen


----------



## technofreak (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



thimo schrieb:


> also was soll ich nun machen:


 auch für dich dieselbe Antwort 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

wenn dir das zuviel ist, dich durchzulesen, mußt du mit den Folgen leben


----------



## hans (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



thimo schrieb:


> guten abend
> schaffe es leider nicht mir die 80 seiten durchzulesen deswegen wäre es super nett wenn mir jemand ganz kurz folgende fragen zu beantorten
> 
> meine situation: ich bin 17 habe mich bei tricky.at angemeldet und vorher ncoh geschaut ob da nciht irgendwo kosten sind, aber keine gefunden, nun kam erst die rechnung von tricky.at und dann von zwei anderen unternehmen im namen von tricky.at - jedoch nur per mail - meine reaktion: mein vater hat per post geschickt (jedoch kein einschreiben): widerruf unter anderem weil mein sohn nciht berechtigt war sich anzumelden. nun kam erst von vanilla ne mail und nun auch nen briefe in dem die mit klae drohen.
> ...



siehe seite 79....
_bei einer Nachrichtenanzahl von 10 pro Seite *BT/MOD*_


----------



## thimo (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

sry musste auch erst mit meinem gewissen kämpfen bevor ich die frage stelle welche sich in den vorherigen seiten von alleine beantwortet
deswegen ncohmal sry aber auch danke


----------



## Kathlena (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo,
ich lese schon seit Monaten hier fleissig mit und habs jetzt mal fertig gebracht mich zu registrieren und nen Beitrag zu schreiben ;o)
Ja, Fakt ist, bin im Feb 2006 genau wie die meisten drauf reingefallen und habe div "Inkasso-Institute" durch. Immer per Mail, bis jetzt auf die eine von den Vanilla-Freunden per Post. Vor gestern kam die tolle "ultimative" per Mail. Ich habe mich halb kaputt gelacht welches seriöse Unternehmen schreibt den sowas!!?!? Naja, ich habe (leider erst nach) der Widerrufszeit schriftlich beim Timmy widerrufen wg. Täuschung/uneingeschränkten Widerufsrecht etc, Logo keine Reaktion. Dann hab ich dem Bekim das Ding nochmal gemailt und jetzt lass ichs mit Mails und Schreiben. Schade um die Zeit und Papier, wandert wohl eh gleich in den Müll! Ich reagier jetzt überhaupt nicht. Von den tollen Anwälten die da kommen evtl habe ich keine Angst, beissen wohl nicht ;o) und erst wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommen sollte werde ich reagieren. Aber der Timmy wird sich hüten....!!! Also gerichtliche Mahnbescheide und komplette Mahnverfahren kenn ich leider aus früheren dummen Zeiten nur zur Genüge, die machen mir keine Angst mehr. Aber kann die Nervensäge sich noch was anderes einfallen lassen um uns zu ärgern!? Keine Ahnung was, aber der scheint echt hartnäckig zu sein! Was meint ihr!? Ich habe auf jeden Fall Geduld, auch wenns nervt, langsam könnt ich teilweise drüber lachen!
[........]
Gruß
Kathlena


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

"Ultimative Kinnladen" verfassen halt auch "ultimative Inkassoschreiben" *g*


----------



## Johnny (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



hans schrieb:


> Zu dem Zeitpunkt meiner tricky.at anmeldung war ich nicht in Deutschland --> IP kann man mir nicht nachweisen, dass das ich bin.



auch uns, die wir uns zu haus angemeldet haben, kann durch die ip nichts nachgewiesen werden. die i-net provider halten die daten nur 6 monate lang gespeichert, d.h. sollte es zu einem verfahren kommen (was nicht passieren wird  ) kann die ip nicht mehr als beweis angeführt werden...


----------



## Kathlena (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> "Ultimative Kinnladen" verfassen halt auch "ultimative Inkassoschreiben" *g*



Ja, so muss es wohl sein und nicht anders!!

Hab ja echt schon mit einigen Inkassounternehmen und solche die sich dafür halten zu tun gehabt, aber sowas hab ich noch nicht gelesen. Wenns auch schon mit "Hallo Vorname, Nachname" angeht. Bitte!? Also von solchen Unternehmen erwarte ich schon ein "sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr XX". (Mir an Kopf klatsch!) 

Schönen Abend noch.
Kathlena


----------



## 160472 (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

daß ich jetzt aber auch per Post eine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen habe ist neu. Bei den beiden anderen "Vertragspartnern" lief alles über Mail ab.

Und mit den 2 Wochen Widerrufsrecht stimmt auch insoweit was nicht, daß ich erst nach den besagten 2 Wochen eine Mail von tricky.at mit der Aufforderung bekam, diese 120 Teuro zu berappen.


----------



## Kathlena (17 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



160472 schrieb:


> daß ich jetzt aber auch per Post eine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen habe ist neu. Bei den beiden anderen "Vertragspartnern" lief alles über Mail ab.



Ja, das geht wohl uns alles so. Ich nehm mal an dass die gedacht haben probieren wirs mal per Post und vielleicht zahlen dann noch ein paar dumme die ihre Mails nie abfragen oder so. So ein Brief kostet kein Vermögen und wenn ein paar bezahlen ist das (eh zu billig versendete) Porto hier wieder mehr als raus!

Das mit der Mail erst NACH der 14-tägigen Frist haben die meiner Meinung so gemacht dass man sich richtig ärgert wenn man am 15 Tag die Mail bekommt. "Wie "Ätsch!" nicht aufgepasst, gestern wars rum! Ich lach mich tot!" Wieder ein Punkt wo man erkennt dass es sich hier um reine [.......] handelt!

Gruß


----------



## bk979 (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

ich habe gerade mit meinem Anwalt gesprochen, bezüglich des Schreibens was ich von denen bekommen habe.
Er meint ich bräuchte auch dieses Schreiben das mit POst gekommen ist, nicht beachten, denn das Schreiben wurde auf normalem Wege geschickt( kein Einschreiben oder so). Die können also nicht nachweisen, dass Sie mir die Rechnung zugestellt haben.


----------



## nanuk (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Anke_me schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Kam gestern leider nicht mehr auf das Forum, irgendwie war der Server dicht oder so.
> Hab eigentlich ne ganz gute Nachricht für euch:
> ...



Hallo Anke,
ich wüsste gerne mal, ob bei dir jetzt wirklich alles klar ist. Hast du inzwischen keine "ultimative" Mahnung mehr bekommen?


----------



## Anke_me (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



nanuk schrieb:


> Hallo Anke,
> ich wüsste gerne mal, ob bei dir jetzt wirklich alles klar ist. Hast du inzwischen keine "ultimative" Mahnung mehr bekommen?



Hallo!

Also diese ultimative Mahnung habe ich wirklich nicht bekommen.
Hatte aber vor dem Telefongespräch (ne Stunde zuvor oder so) noch ne Mail geschrieben und auf die hab ich heute wieder die Standartleier bekommen.
Naja, solange keine Mahnung mehr kommt solls mir recht sein!
Hat jetzt nochmal jemand angerufen???


----------



## CDROM666 (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo,

ich gehöre auch zu denen, die im Februar auf das MP3-Player Angebot hereingefallen bin. Unabhängig davon habe ich noch rechtzeit einen Widerspruch per Mail absetzen können, was mir bis dato auch nichts genützt hat.

Ich werde auch permanent mit Mails und Post zur Forderungseintreibung genötigt. Bis vor kurzem war ich auch noch so dumm und habe auf jedes Mail reagiert. In meinem letzten Mail an die Vanilly's habe ich ausdrücklich darum gebeten, hinsichtlich der Forderung ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren gegen meine Person einzuleiten. Eine individuelle Antwort habe ich nicht erhalten.

Jetzt werde ich auch nicht mehr reagieren da:

1. bei angeblich 14.000 verschickten Mahnbriefen (a' 25 Cent) geht es nur darum, dass ein gewisser Prozentsatz Angst bekommt und darauf reagiert. Zahlen ca. 30 Geschädigte, dann sind die Portokosten schon wieder drin. In der Marketingbranche ist es nicht anders. Wenn ich von 3 % Erfolgsquote ausgehe (bei Vanilly 420), dann kommt schon jede Menge Kohle zusammen. Wenn Trixxy eine seriöse Firma wäre, dann hätte Sie Ihre Kohle gleich von einem ordentlichen Inkassobüro eintreiben lassen.

2. Welcher Richter in Deutschland will sich eine Rechtssprechung für Trixxy antun? Der wird doch sofort in den Medien in einem Topf mit Trixxy gesteckt. Welche Beweise hat Trixxy überhaupt noch nach 6 Monaten? Wenn jeder behauptet, einen Widerspruch per Mail abgesendet zu haben, dann kann Herr T.O. noch nicht mal wiedersprechen, da er bis dato noch nicht einmal sich die Mühe gemacht hat sein Postfach zu bearbeiten bzw. sein Postfach wieder für Mails zu öffnen. Die Beweise gegen ihn sind dahingehend sehr erdrückend.

3. Ich darüber nachdenke, meinen kostenlosen MP3-Player einzuklagen, denn der Player war ja nur an einer Umfrage gekoppelt und nicht an einer Mitgliedschaft. Da ich die Mitgliedschaft rechtzeitig widerrufen habe, besteht derzeit eine Forderung meinerseits an Trixxy. Wenn 14.000 Personen sich den MP3-Player von Trixxy einklagen würden, dann hätte T.O. auch ein finanzielles Problem zu bewältigen.

4. Wie schon in einem Thread vorher beschrieben - muss der Nachweis der Rechnungszustellung per Mail oder Brief von Trixxy erbracht werden. Wer bis dato nicht reagiert hat, sollte es auch in Zukunft nicht tun (außer bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid - aber den ersten bekomme ja sicherlich ich).

Jeder sollte wissen, nur wer nachweislich seriöse Angebote macht und in seinem Geschäftsbetrieb gesetzeskonform arbeitet, der wird in Deutschland sein Geld per richterlichen Beschluss bekommen. Wer nicht, der ist clever genug, einen Richter nicht in Anspruch zu nehmen. Heute ist der 18.09. und die "ULTIMATIVE" letzte Zahlungsmöglichkeit verstreicht. Also schaun wir mal ob noch mal etwas passiert - ich denke das war es von Trixxy auf diesem Wege.

CDROM666


----------



## nanuk (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Danke für deinen Rat. Wir wissen ja alle, dass wir eigentlich nichts zu befürchten haben. Trotzdem bleibt ein mulmiges Gefühl im Bauch. Oder gehts nur mir so??


----------



## Anke_me (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

nee, geht mit sicherheit nicht nur dir so!!!
Wieso ruft ihr nicht einfach mal bei Vani**a an?
Is ne ganz normale Festnetznummer, kostet nicht die Welt!


----------



## ati (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

also wenn man vanillapay ne e-mail schreibt kommt immer der selbe müll zurück!!! formulierung, wörter alles gleich.
Egal was man ihnen schreibt immer kommt die selbe mail zurück....
da muss doch irgendwas faul sein....?

noch eine kurze frage.....ich selbst bin nun 16 und hab mich einfach mit den Namen meines Vaters angemeldet..........ist der Vertrag somit trotzdem gültig?


----------



## CDROM666 (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Warum anrufen - lt. Angabe von Vannilly in den Mails kann nur Trixxy die Forderungsakte schließen. Da der Verbraucher sich an Trixxy wenden soll, ist davon auch auszugehen, dass Vanilly sich nicht intensiv um solche Anrufe kümmern wird. Die 12 Cent kann man sich sparen. Vannilly nutzt das Kommunikationsmittel "EMAIL", also sind sie auch verpflichtet, entsprechende Mails, die ihnen zugesandt wurden, zu beantworten.

Noch einmal: Es ist kein rechtskonformer Vertrag zustande gekommen. Alle Mails und "Mahnbriefe" sind für die Katz.

Der Beweis, das ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag entstanden ist, muss Trixxy beweisen können. Das können sie nicht!!!!!

CDROM666


----------



## Anke_me (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

bitte, wenn du meinst!
war nur ein gut gemeinter tip meinerseits mit dem ich halt gute erfahrungen gemacht hab!
und lieber 12 cent wie 12000 cent, ne?!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

[......] sucht  Gleichgesinnte   :lol:


----------



## CDROM666 (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo Anke_me,

du schreibst: 

"Hatte aber vor dem Telefongespräch (ne Stunde zuvor oder so) noch ne Mail geschrieben und auf die hab ich heute wieder die Standartleier bekommen."

Also sagt Dir doch die Standardleier, dass Vannilly Dich doch irgendwie ignoriert?!?!

CDROM666


----------



## CDROM666 (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> [....] sucht  Gleichgesinnte   :lol:




Da habt Ihr mal ne richtige Mailadresse von Vanilly. Jetzt können wir unsere Beschwerden so richtig los lassen  Mal sehen, ob sie in der Lage sind, ihre Postkörbe zu bearbeiten.

CDROM666


----------



## Luziferus (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> [......] sucht  Gleichgesinnte   :lol:


Ja is doch cool.



> Wenn Sie ein junges und internationales berufliches Umfeld suchen, und ein Dienstsleistungsorientierten Arbeitsstil, Organisationstalent und gutes Kommunikationsvermögen Ihr Profil abrunden, sollten wir uns kennen lernen.



"...sollten wir uns kennen lernen. Wir stellen Ihnen auch gerne unsere mit uns sehr unzufriedenen Klienten vor."


----------



## jupp11 (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



CDROM666 schrieb:


> Da habt Ihr mal ne richtige Mailadresse von Vanilly. Jetzt können wir unsere Beschwerden so richtig los lassen  Mal sehen, ob sie in der Lage sind, ihre Postkörbe zu bearbeiten.


Wer so seine  Emailaddi im WWW veröffentlicht, dürfte kaum in der Lage sein, zwischen Spam
 und Beschwerden zu unterscheiden....


----------



## Fraudanalyst (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



> .....adresse von Vanilly


Was mich immer wieder stutzig macht, ist die Tatsache, dass man nicht mal bei Vanilla selbst den eigenen Namen richtig schreiben kann. Die heißen nicht nur nicht Vanillapay.com oder Vanilla Verlag GmbH sondern


> Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft mbH


Das nur der Richtigkeit wegen, Grüße vom Kniebohrer!


----------



## kidelo (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Anke_me schrieb:


> bitte, wenn du meinst!
> war nur ein gut gemeinter tip meinerseits mit dem ich halt gute erfahrungen gemacht hab!
> und lieber 12 cent wie 12000 cent, ne?!



Freu Dich nicht zu früh, Du bist nicht die Erste die am Telefon mit Zusagen abgewimmelt wurde und dann doch weiter mit Mails belästigt wurde. 
Sei froh, wenn Du aus Vanillas Verteiler rausgenommen wurdest, bei Trixi bist Du das aber wahrscheinlich nicht, und dann.... beim nächsten Pseudo-Inklasso bist Du wieder dabei....
Ich wünsch Dir jedenfalls Glück, daß Du da rausgekommen bist, aber glauben....?????????


----------



## Anke_me (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



kidelo schrieb:


> Freu Dich nicht zu früh, Du bist nicht die Erste die am Telefon mit Zusagen abgewimmelt wurde und dann doch weiter mit Mails belästigt wurde.
> Sei froh, wenn Du aus Vanillas Verteiler rausgenommen wurdest, bei Trixi bist Du das aber wahrscheinlich nicht, und dann.... beim nächsten Pseudo-Inklasso bist Du wieder dabei....
> Ich wünsch Dir jedenfalls Glück, daß Du da rausgekommen bist, aber glauben....?????????


Des is mir auch klar, bei Tricky bin ich deswegen nie im leben raus!
hab aber ne kleine hoffung dass ich wenigstens bei vanill* gelöscht bin!


----------



## Kathlena (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Guten Abend liebe Leidensgenossen!
Mensch Anzeige, Verbraucherschutzbund etc hin und her... Ich würd den Timmy auch gern mal ein bisschen ärgern. Also wenn jemand ne Idee hat *lach*. Heute ist ja der Termin der "ultimativen" rum. Bin schon gespannt was folgt. Die "ultimativ allerletzte"? Oder kommt ein neues "hochqualifiziertes s.g. Inkassoinstitut" daher? Ach Timmy, Du bringst mich immer wieder zum schmunzeln ;o)


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Kathlena schrieb:


> Heute ist ja der Termin der "ultimativen" rum. Bin schon gespannt was folgt. Die "ultimativ allerletzte"?



Da kommt nun der "ultimativ allerletzte vorgerichtliche Mahnbescheid", diesmal ganz in rot...:lol:


----------



## Claudi (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Da kommt nun der "ultimativ allerletzte vorgerichtliche Mahnbescheid", diesmal ganz in rot...:lol:



...die dann vermutlich auch erst in Schriftform eintrudelt, bevor es an die Mails geht


----------



## Kotilge (19 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

hallo zusammen,

Gerade kommt eine E-Mail von [email protected] rein:

bitte senden Sie uns die Nachweise per Post oder Fax zu, dass Sie
fristgerecht gekündigt haben.
 Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Customer Care Center
____________________________

Hat noch jemand diese E-Mail bekommen?
Was wollen die jetzt von mir?

Gruß!
Kotilge


----------



## nanuk (19 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo Kotilge,
ist doch prima, sie wollen von dir nur den Nachweis, dass du wirklich unschuldig bist. Hoffentlich hast du die ganzen e-mails bzw. Einschreiben noch. Dann faxe alles einfach hin und die Forderung wird gelöscht, oder auch nicht. Vielleicht wird sie jetzt gelöscht und in zwei Wochen kommt jemand anders und schreibt uns wieder nette mails. Ich habe leider noch keine Antwort von Vanille bekommen.
Viele Grüße
nanuk


----------



## kidelo (19 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Kotilge schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> Gerade kommt eine E-Mail von [email protected] rein:
> 
> ...



Vorsicht!!! die reden von "fristgerecht gekündigt" nicht von "fristgerecht widerrufen", außerdem mußt Du denen garnichts beweisen, die müssen Dir nachweisen, daß Ihr Standpunkt rechtens ist.....


----------



## Kathlena (19 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Sagt mal, habt ihr eigentlich alle die Vanillis gemailt, geschrieben!? Ich habe nichts unternommen weil ich dachte, ist eh zweckslos wenn unser Timmy die Akte nur schliessen kann.
Sollte ichs doch nachholen wenn die aufeinmal Nachweise zwecks Kündigung/Widerruf wollen? Ich hab nach der Frist erst widerrufen, dachte aber man hätte da uneingeschränktes wg Täuschung und hab das auch so formuliert. wollte mich jetzt eigentlich tot stellen bis zum Mahnbescheid der wohl eh nicht kommt. Was meint ihr? Doch den Vanillis mailen!?
Danke
Kathlena


----------



## master (19 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Kathlena schrieb:


> Sagt mal, habt ihr eigentlich alle die Vanillis gemailt, geschrieben!? Ich habe nichts unternommen weil ich dachte, ist eh zweckslos wenn unser Timmy die Akte nur schliessen kann.
> Sollte ichs doch nachholen wenn die aufeinmal Nachweise zwecks Kündigung/Widerruf wollen? Ich hab nach der Frist erst widerrufen, dachte aber man hätte da uneingeschränktes wg Täuschung und hab das auch so formuliert. wollte mich jetzt eigentlich tot stellen bis zum Mahnbescheid der wohl eh nicht kommt. Was meint ihr? Doch den Vanillis mailen!?
> Danke
> Kathlena



Also ich hab nix gemacht.

Seit der ifv hab ich nichts mehr unternommen, außer auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu warten.

Dieser wird aber vermutlich nie kommen, wenn doch hab ich ja meinen Rechtsschutz.

Aber da die Speicherfrist für IPs abgelaufen ist könnte er mir noch nicht einmal was nachweisen, wenn er wirklich wollte.

Also wozu Sorgen machen


----------



## Kathlena (19 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



master schrieb:


> Also ich hab nix gemacht.
> 
> Seit der ifv hab ich nichts mehr unternommen, außer auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu warten



Na da bin ich froh dass ich nicht die Einzige bin  

Dann auf "frohes Warten" auf den Mahnbescheid mit vorherigen lustigen Mails und Briefen die einen hin und wieder zum lachen bringen. (Manchmal wohl auch zum heulen über denen Doofheit!)

Glaub aber auch nicht dass "er" kommt, der MB, hab zwar im "Notfall" leider keinen Rechtschutz, aber ich geh davon aus dass es nicht soweit kommt.

Grüße an Alle, und an Timmy, halllooo!!!


----------



## Immo (19 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Kathlena schrieb:


> Glaub aber auch nicht dass "er" kommt, der MB, hab zwar im "Notfall" leider keinen Rechtschutz, aber ich geh davon aus dass es nicht soweit kommt.


um ein Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle zu setzen und im frankierten Briefumschlag 
zurückzuschicken, braucht man keinen Rechtsschutz  

PS: mag sein, dass möglicherweise mal ein  Versuchsballon losgelassen wurde, um Verunsicherung 
zu erzielen. An eine  Fortsetzung  des Schauermärchens glaube ich aber nicht...


----------



## ChrisBerlin (19 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Immo schrieb:


> um ein Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle zu setzen und im frankierten Briefumschlag
> zurückzuschicken, braucht man keinen Rechtsschutz
> 
> PS: mag sein, dass möglicherweise mal ein  Versuchsballon losgelassen wurde, um Verunsicherung
> zu erzielen. An eine  Fortsetzung  des Schauermärchens glaube ich aber nicht...



Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang.


----------



## Claudi (19 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Immo schrieb:


> PS: mag sein, dass möglicherweise mal ein  Versuchsballon losgelassen wurde, um Verunsicherung
> zu erzielen. An eine  Fortsetzung  des Schauermärchens glaube ich aber nicht...



Maybe, aber ich denke, dass trixxy weiterhin 'Leute' findet, die mit allen möglichen Druckmitteln das Geld eintreiben... Was machen denn die Leute, die nicht hierher gefunden haben und ermutigt wurden, sich von denen nicht einschüchtern zu lassen? Bevor ich hierher kam hatte ich auch richtig Panik, aber wozu gibt's denn Google? :bandit :wink2:


----------



## anke (19 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo Leute,bin heute auf diese Seite Aufmerksam geworden und war doch froh das es nicht nur mir passiert ist auf dieses Angebot reingefallen zusein.Ich habe mich im März 2006 angemeldet und wollte auch 2tage später Widerrufen habe aber alle Mails mit vermerk nicht zustellbar zurückbekommen.Mein Einschreiben mit Rückantwort kam zurück und telefonate nicht erreichbar und so weiter.Hat schon mal  jemand versucht bei Vanilla anzurufen?Ihr werdet staunen wo ihr rauskommt-bei einem Kreditinstitut und der sagte heut am Telefon das sie Anzeige erstattet haben und das selbe habe ich auch getan .


----------



## Immo (19 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Claudi schrieb:


> Maybe, aber ich denke, dass trixxy weiterhin 'Leute' findet, die mit allen möglichen Druckmitteln das Geld eintreiben...


Mit Schauermärchen meinte ich den Gang vor ein deutsches Gericht und Richter.
Das wäre ein gefundenes Fressen für die Presse und sie von Journalisten und  Fotografen umringt würden...


----------



## Reducal (19 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



anke schrieb:


> Hat schon mal  jemand versucht bei Vanilla anzurufen?Ihr werdet staunen wo ihr rauskommt-bei einem Kreditinstitut und der sagte heut am Telefon das sie Anzeige erstattet haben und das selbe habe ich auch getan .


Verwählen ausgeschlossen? Welche Nummer war denn das, bitte per PN an mich.


----------



## Kathlena (19 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Claudi schrieb:


> Maybe, aber ich denke, dass trixxy weiterhin 'Leute' findet, die mit allen möglichen Druckmitteln das Geld eintreiben...



Was stellst Du Dir da konkret drunter vor!? Weitere lustige "Inkasso-Institute" die Mails mit Rechtschreinfehlern o.ä. verschicken und ab und zu mal was per Post!? Oder denkst Du da kommt der "inkasso" mal persönlich vorbei mit schwarzen Anzügen und merkwürdigen Typen!?

Mich würd ja mal interessieren ob die Staatsanwaltschaft jetzt echt mal was gegen die macht oder ob das Ganze irgendwo liegt und kaum Beachtung findet. Gibts denn sowas das da nicht langsam mal was passiert!? Ist doch jetzt schon solang her...

Und wenn selbst Leute die gezahlt haben Mahnungen etc bekommen, was soll denn dann der ganze Mist!? :wall: Nicht mal wenn ich Millionen hätte und die 120 Teuros mir am A... vorbeigehn würden, ich würd zahlen und hätte weiter den Terror! Nee, kommt nicht in die Tüte!!! :sun: 

Grüß Euch.


----------



## anke (19 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Verwählen ausgeschlossen? Welche Nummer war denn das, bitte per PN an mich.


Die Telefonnummer die ich Anrief lautet 089/255537_xxx_


----------



## Claudi (19 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Immo]Mit Schauermärchen meinte ich den Gang vor ein deutsches Gericht und Richter.
Das wäre ein gefundenes Fressen für die Presse und sie von Journalisten und Fotografen umringt würden...[/QUOTE]

Ach so. Ja schrieb:


> Was stellst Du Dir da konkret drunter vor!? Weitere lustige "Inkasso-Institute" die Mails mit Rechtschreinfehlern o.ä. verschicken und ab und zu mal was per Post!? Oder denkst Du da kommt der "inkasso" mal persönlich vorbei mit schwarzen Anzügen und merkwürdigen Typen!?
> 
> Mich würd ja mal interessieren ob die Staatsanwaltschaft jetzt echt mal was gegen die macht oder ob das Ganze irgendwo liegt und kaum Beachtung findet. Gibts denn sowas das da nicht langsam mal was passiert!? Ist doch jetzt schon solang her...
> 
> ...



Bis die Staatsanwälte konkret was machen wird wohl noch etwas Zeit ins Land einhergehen, solange müssen wir eben schön brav diese Mails horten...

Ich würde auch nie zahlen, einfach aus dem Grund, weil ich nicht weiß von was.


----------



## ChrisBerlin (19 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Claudi schrieb:


> Ach so. Ja, das auch, aber ich finde allein den Titel der letzten Mail von denen derb lächerlich: 'Allerletzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor dem Inkasso' oO'''' Hilfe? Das nächste Mal steht da sicher: 'Das wirklich aller-aller-allerletzte Mal bevor ein wirklich böser, böser Richter/Anwalt/Azubi/Whatever vor eurer Tür steht!'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach ne Seite mit ner Umfrage auf, gib einen USB-Stick als Bonus und kassiere 140 Euro dafür. *grins* war natürlich nur ein Scherz


----------



## Claudi (20 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



ChrisBerlin schrieb:


> Mach ne Seite mit ner Umfrage auf, gib einen USB-Stick als Bonus und kassiere 140 Euro dafür. *grins* war natürlich nur ein Scherz



Das ist im Angesicht der Situation mit trixxy morbide, aber Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht xD 

Aber Recht hast Du, sowas könnte mit der heutigen Technik jeder machen... :gruebel:


----------



## Lilly007 (20 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Kathlena schrieb:


> Sagt mal, habt ihr eigentlich alle die Vanillis gemailt, geschrieben!? Ich habe nichts unternommen weil ich dachte, ist eh zweckslos wenn unser Timmy die Akte nur schliessen kann.
> Sollte ichs doch nachholen wenn die aufeinmal Nachweise zwecks Kündigung/Widerruf wollen? Ich hab nach der Frist erst widerrufen, dachte aber man hätte da uneingeschränktes wg Täuschung und hab das auch so formuliert. wollte mich jetzt eigentlich tot stellen bis zum Mahnbescheid der wohl eh nicht kommt. Was meint ihr? Doch den Vanillis mailen!?
> Danke
> Kathlena


Hallo Kathlena,
ich habe auch nichts unternommen,man bekommt ehe keine Antwort.
So ist das auch bei Tricky.
Sollte tatsächlich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen muß man 
reagieren. Mit den Unterlagen die man seid Februar gesammelt hat
dürfte es diesem T.O. schwer fallen vor Gericht glaubwürdig zu
erscheinen.
Freundliche Grüsse
Lilly007


----------



## schiene1003 (20 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Diese Mail habe ich heute auf meine Anfrage bei T-Online bekommen.  Es ist also falsch, wenn die Van... behaupten, dass sie die IP-Daten schon überprüft haben. !!!



> Sehr geehrte ...,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre eMail die uns der Datenschutzbeauftragte zur Bearbeitung weitergeleitet hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Claudi (20 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Das ist immerhin schon etwas.
Das beruhigt mich als T-Online Kunde dann doch schon ^^


----------



## technofreak (20 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



> Eine Auskunft zu unseren Kunden oder der Nutzung der T-Online-Dienste ist, soweit die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen dafür gegeben sind, grundsätzlich nur an die Strafverfolgungsbehörden möglich, wobei wir keine Stellungnahme dazu abgeben können, ob seitens einer Strafverfolgungsbehörde Auskünfte zu einer Person bei uns angefordert wurden. Gemäß § 113 Abs. 1 Satz 4 TKG dürfen weder Kunden noch sonstigen Dritten Auskünfte zu dieser Thematik erteilt werden.


erfreulich, dass die T-Com unsrere seit Jahren gebetsmühlenhaft wiederholte Auskunft bestätigt...

tf


----------



## Kathlena (20 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Claudi schrieb:


> Das ist immerhin schon etwas.
> Das beruhigt mich als T-Online Kunde dann doch schon ^^



Ja, das beruhigt mich auch.
Schon mal was. 

Danke für die Infos.

Grüße Kathlena


----------



## nanuk (21 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo Leidensgenossen,
Tag 3 nach der ultimativ letzten Zahlungsfrist. Hat einer wieder mal etwas gehört? Was mich besonders interessieren würde, ob jemand der der Forderung widersprochen hat mal wieder was gehört hat.
Meldet euch mal.


----------



## schiene1003 (21 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Zitat von Welt Kompakt Augabe Hamburg vom 21. September 2006

Firma Soll Internetnutzer mit MP3-Player geködert haben

Flensburg - Die Staatsanwaltschaft Flensburg ermittelt gegen ein Unternehmen in Harrislee wegen Betrugs. Die Firma soll Internetnutzern zunächst gratis einen MP3-Player zugesagt, anschließend den Kunden jedoch eine Rechnung gestellt haben, teilte eine Sprecherin der Staatsanwaltschaft am Mittwoch mit. (...)

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht gesicherte Urheberschaft sowie nicht gesicherte Verwertungsbefugnis eines ausführlichen Zitats) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Kathlena (21 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



schiene1003 schrieb:


> Zitat von Welt Kompakt Augabe Hamburg vom 21. September 2006
> 
> Firma Soll Internetnutzer mit MP3-Player geködert haben



Hey cool! :-p 

Wird das ein Lichtblick am ver"timmyten" Himmel!?

Ich hau mich weg wenns jetzt mal vorwärts geht  

Kathlena


----------



## 160472 (21 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Die Mühlen des Gesetzes! Hoffentlich mahlen sie weiter, denn sowas wie Timmy gehört weg vom Fenster!


----------



## master (21 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Na das is mal ein Wort.
Sieht so aus, als würde die Staatsanwaltschaft echt was unternehmen


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

http://www.kn-online.de/news/archiv/?id=1950315

Da lese ich, um informiert zu sein, lieber hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39027


----------



## kidelo (22 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



master schrieb:


> Na das is mal ein Wort.
> Sieht so aus, als würde die Staatsanwaltschaft echt was unternehmen



Nachdem die ersten Anzeigen schon im Februar raus sind....wird´s ja auch langsam mal Zeit, oder...???:scherzkeks: :scherzkeks: 

Irgendwie finde ich diese Zeitungsberichte ziemlich blöde.... denn wenn ich T.O. wäre, würde ich jetzt mal ganz gemütlich untertauchen,. bei dem Tempo das die Staatsanwaltschaft vorlegt...:wall: :wall:


----------



## ChrisBerlin (24 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



kidelo schrieb:


> Nachdem die ersten Anzeigen schon im Februar raus sind....wird´s ja auch langsam mal Zeit, oder...???:scherzkeks: :scherzkeks:
> 
> Irgendwie finde ich diese Zeitungsberichte ziemlich blöde.... denn wenn ich T.O. wäre, würde ich jetzt mal ganz gemütlich untertauchen,. bei dem Tempo das die Staatsanwaltschaft vorlegt...:wall: :wall:


Sei froh daß überhaupt was passiert, aber nachdem die Tricky-Sache  ja bereits EU-weite Ausmaße angenommen hat muß ja was passieren. Es gibt Opfer in Österreich, in der Schweiz, natürlich in Deutschland und ich denke mal auch in Großbritannien. [......]


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Naja, der deutschsprachige Raum war davon ja wohl nur betroffen. Und so eine große Nummer, wie du annimmst Chris, ist dieser Mobile Credits nun doch nicht.


----------



## Kathlena (24 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Na, wann hören wir "endlich"  wieder was!?
Es werden noch Wetten angenommen :scherzkeks: 
Bin echt gespannt ob die Vanillis nochmal kommen, oder die Schokis, Scherz, oder dieser Anwalt den wir bei DVDen hatten, oder Timmy persönlich, oder nichts...

Was denkt ihr? Kanns kaum erwarten :-D :-D :-D 

Grüß Euch.


----------



## ati (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

naja also ich geniesse die zeit in der ich meine ruhe vor tricky.at habe.

aber ich denke es wird bald eine weitere mahnung folgen

oder

eine neue inkasso firma das geld eintreiben wollen


----------



## 160472 (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

vielleicht kommt ja der Stein bei der Staatsanwaltschaft jetzt doch ins Rollen und wir hören nichts mehr.
Schöner Gedanke !!!!


----------



## Snipermichi (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



ati schrieb:


> naja also ich geniesse die zeit in der ich meine ruhe vor tricky.at habe.
> 
> aber ich denke es wird bald eine weitere mahnung folgen
> 
> ...


dad wär zu schön um wahr zu sein.
will aber erst noch die aller aller letzte mahnung sehen^^


----------



## Kathlena (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Snipermichi schrieb:


> dad wär zu schön um wahr zu sein.
> will aber erst noch die aller aller letzte mahnung sehen^^



ICH AUCH !!! :-D


----------



## Snipermichi (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

so siehts bestimmt aus:
Sehr geehrter herr soundso,
immer noch konnten wir keine überweisung verbuchen.
dies ist die letzte mahnung vor hohen inkasso und anwaltskosten.
überweisen sie bitte den vertrag in den nächsten 14 tagen.

ihr ...........team


----------



## SEP (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Snipermichi schrieb:


> überweisen sie bitte den *vertrag* in den nächsten 14 tagen.


:vlol:


----------



## Snipermichi (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



SEP schrieb:


> :vlol:


ich hab gezittert^^
wollte schreiben *BETRAG*


----------



## Claudi (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Snipermichi schrieb:


> so siehts bestimmt aus:
> Sehr geehrter herr soundso,
> immer noch konnten wir keine überweisung verbuchen.
> dies ist die letzte mahnung vor hohen inkasso und anwaltskosten.
> ...



Vertrag... ja XD

Ich warte ja wirklich schon gespannt auf die nächste Mahnung. Jedes Mal wenn ich das Postfach öffne, ist es schon fast ne Enttäuschung, wenn nix kam :scherzkeks:


----------



## Kathlena (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Claudi schrieb:


> Vertrag... ja XD
> 
> Ich warte ja wirklich schon gespannt auf die nächste Mahnung. Jedes Mal wenn ich das Postfach öffne, ist es schon fast ne Enttäuschung, wenn nix kam :scherzkeks:



Jo, das geht mir g'nauso.

Hab mir gestern abend die allererste Mail"rechnung" nochmal angeguckt und hab mich halb kaputt gelacht. Da stand ja in der ersten schon dass "zahlen der einizige Weg ist, sich vor hohen Anwalts- und Inkassogebühren zu schützen". Das heisst ja eigentlich so viel wie: "Ich weiss dass Sie keinen Bock haben das zu bezahlen, aber ich mach gleich mal Angst..hui, hui" Soviel unseriöser Käse in ein und der selben Sache. Also wenn ich schon so nen Mist mache, dann doch bitte ein bisschen professioneller... :wall: 

Also ich weiss nicht wies Euch geht, aber um "gratis-umsonst-kostenlos" mach ich jetzt nen GROSSEN Bogen... Tja Timmy, einmal und niewieder!!


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Claudi schrieb:


> Ich warte ja wirklich schon gespannt auf die nächste Mahnung.


Ist die Frage, von wem als nächstes. Siehe dazu im Nachbarthread: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=168350#post168350


----------



## Kathlena (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Wie? Die Vanillis gibts nimmer!?

Das wär wenigstens ein Grund warum ich da nie durchkomme. Habs schon einige Male probiert, klingelt immer durch.

Naja, wohl abwarten und Tee trinken... Oder was anderes.
Prost, Timmy!


----------



## SEP (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Kathlena schrieb:


> Wie? Die Vanillis gibts nimmer!?


Das steht da nicht.

Und wenn es dort stünde, würde ich es kommentieren mit *[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Reducal (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Kathlena schrieb:


> Wie? Die Vanillis gibts nimmer!


Doch bestimmt, denn solche Maßnahmen machen nicht gleich eine GmbH kaputt - da wurde (nehme ich mal an) lediglich der Stecker gezogen und ohne Technik arbeitet sichs nun mal schlecht in der heutigen Zeit, zumindest vorübergehend.


----------



## SEP (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

... wobei "eine komplette Computeranlage" in den seltensten Fällen bei KMU auch den gesamten Webauftritt umfasst - wer hat den schon nur bei sich im Haus?


----------



## Kathlena (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



SEP schrieb:


> Das steht da nicht.
> 
> Und wenn es dort stünde, würde ich es kommentieren mit *[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_



Alles klar, sorry, mein Fehler...
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil :smile:


----------



## nanuk (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Schaut doch mal direkt auf die untenstehende Seite der Polizei, ist schon ein seltsamer Zufall, über die Sache mit Erotikseite wurde ja schon geschrieben, würde also zutreffen.

http://www.polizei.bayern.de/muenchen/news/presse/aktuell/index.html/23724


----------



## Hab den Timmi lieb (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ja GEIL!!!!:sun: 

Also ich bekomm die Homepage w*w.vani****.com noch hin, aber nicht das Impressum. Und laut dem Polizeibericht haben mir die Bayern ein richtig schönes Geburtstagsgeschenk gemacht :-p  Ich könnt die Jungs knutschen. Den 20.09 diesen Jahres werde ich ROT im Kalender makieren. 

Schön schön es kommt endlich was ins rollen.

Gruß

Jetzt noch den Timmi irgendwie aus dem Weg schaffen und ruhe ist. Aber, was hätten wir dann noch zu lachen???:scherzkeks:


----------



## Kathlena (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Hab den Timmi lieb schrieb:


> Also ich bekomm die Homepage w*w.vani****.com noch hin,



Hm. Auch getestet hab, also bei mir geht die Seite gar nimmer auf.
"Diese Seite kann nicht..." Ich habe keine Ahnung, kann auch an meinem Browser liegen, aber alles andere geht komischer weise auf...


----------



## Hab den Timmi lieb (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hmmmm Komisch eben ging es noch. :wall: :wall: 

Wie heißt es doch so schön "Der letzte macht das Licht aus!"

Wollen wir mal schauen wer denn nu für unseren lieblings Timmi versucht Geld an Land zu ziehen.


----------



## Snipermichi (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

jetzt komme die russichen geldeintreiber^^


----------



## Hab den Timmi lieb (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Genau die Russen sind da.
Bestimmt die Jungs von ner Kabel eins Reportage.


----------



## Snipermichi (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

ach haste das auch gesehen?
also wenn die komme 
dann gehts rund^^


----------



## hans (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

naja, also vanilla-verlag.de geht auch nimmer...
hehe, schon lustig! *g*

mal schaun, was die zeit mit sichbringt und welche typen das nächste mal kommen!


----------



## Hab den Timmi lieb (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Jo hab ich

Aaaaaaaaaber, wenn die nen Hals auf unseren Freund bekommen. Naja wer Fantasie hat möge sie benutzen :sun: 

Sind doch im Grunde ganz nett die Jungs. Naja ich denk wenn man denen auf den Schlips oder so tritt, dann.....................ja dann..........auhauahauaha


----------



## Snipermichi (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

un nach auaua
gibts ne anzeige gegen die^^


----------



## Claudi (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, von wem als nächstes.



Von der deutschen Mafia (GmbH)? :troll: 

Nun, das mit dem Bericht ist äußerst interessant... bin mal gespannt, wen Timmi als nächstes 'überzeugen' kann, uns einzuschüchtern... :spitz:


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ihr pfeift im Wald... ich fürchte eher... this bird has flown... (I hope the goose got plucked)


----------



## Claudi (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Sicher? Skepsis ist bei mir angeboren :-p


----------



## Kathlena (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hab das grad nochmal mit den Internet seiten getestet. :help: 
Sagt mal war das schon immer so auf w*w.vanilla-verlag.d*!?
Die Seite hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen... Weiss nicht ob das dran liegt weil ich immer nur auf der vani*****.com war oder so. Keine Ahnung. Also die ****.com geht bei mir nimmer auf. Bei der **-**.de komm ich nur noch ins Impressum. Diese anderen Felder sind nicht anzuklicken. War die Seite schon immer so sagt mal...!?!
Danke
Kathlena


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

[edit]
Sorry, kleine Gefühlswallung


----------



## Claudi (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Kathlena schrieb:


> Hab das grad nochmal mit den Internet seiten getestet. :help:
> Sagt mal war das schon immer so auf w*w.vanilla-verlag.d*!?
> Die Seite hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen... Weiss nicht ob das dran liegt weil ich immer nur auf der vani*****.com war oder so. Keine Ahnung. Also die ****.com geht bei mir nimmer auf. Bei der **-**.de komm ich nur noch ins Impressum.
> Kathlena



Komm gar nicht drauf...


----------



## ChrisBerlin (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Claudi schrieb:


> Komm gar nicht drauf...


Sagt mal diese Internetfirma die sitzt doch in München? Im Bericht wird aber ein Ort nach namens Steinhausen erwähnt. Ob es doch ne andere Firma ist?


----------



## gation (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*


ich wusste gleich, dass die Münchner damit die Preissn verwirren werden 
http://www.monacomedia.de/muenchenwiki/index.php/Steinhausen



> Der Stadtteil Steinhausen im Osten Münchnes gelegen, geht aus einer Einöde gleichen Namens hervor, die ursprünglich der westliche Teil Zamdorfs war und 1808 erstmalig erwähnt wurde. Bis 1884 Teil der Gemeinde Daglfing, wurde ein Teil 1884 bereits nach München eingemeindet, der restliche Teil kam 1913 mit Berg am Laim zu München. Heute ist es ein Teil des Stadtbezirkes 13 Bogenhausen.



gib mal bei stadtplandienst.de die "Gotthelfstraße" in München ein und lies genau, was da steht: STEINHSN.


----------



## Santana (25 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



ChrisBerlin schrieb:


> Sagt mal diese Internetfirma die sitzt doch in München? Im Bericht wird aber ein Ort nach namens Steinhausen erwähnt. Ob es doch ne andere Firma ist?




Steinhausen ist ein Stadtteil von München


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

1.
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]


> Auf Ihrer *Abrechnung* steht ein neutraler Ver-wendungszweck vanilla***.de von einem großen seriösen Zahlungs-anbieter                                den wir verwenden.


2.
Ist Evorado auch unerreichbar?

3. @SB: wärest Du bei a* geblieben, wäre Dir das nicht passiert. Wetten?
[/FONT]


----------



## AvalonWil (26 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Die Adresse in UK ist immer die selbe.
Ich arbeite bei einer großen europäischen Firma und hab mal unsere Sperzialisten darauf angesetzt. Da waren sogar mal Leute aus einem Büro von uns in England vorbeigegangen aber das ist nur ein Briefkasten und sonst nix.[ edit] Die Räumlichkeiten der Fa. Vanillapay existieren auch nicht wirklich informierten mich Kollegen aus München. Diehaben da zwar ein Büro aber da ist nie jemand. Andere Kollegen waren mal in Harrislem vorbei und haben sich diese Adresse angeschaut. Das selbe Bild.
[ edit] 
Lasst euch nicht einschüchtern die Haben in Deutschland keine rechtliche Handhabe. Mangels Handelsregister eintrag usw...

LG Ralph

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert, Gossensprache ist ebenfalls unerwünscht modaction 
dringende Empfehlung die NUB zu lesen und zu befolgen_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## Santana (26 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



AvalonWil schrieb:


> Die Adresse in UK ist immer die selbe.
> Ich arbeite bei einer großen europäischen Firma und hab mal unsere Sperzialisten darauf angesetzt. Da waren sogar mal Leute aus einem Büro von uns in England vorbeigegangen aber das ist nur ein Briefkasten und sonst nix.[ edit] Die Räumlichkeiten der Fa. Vanillapay existieren auch nicht wirklich informierten mich Kollegen aus München. Diehaben da zwar ein Büro aber da ist nie jemand. Andere Kollegen waren mal in Harrislem vorbei und haben sich diese Adresse angeschaut. Das selbe Bild.
> [ edit]
> Lasst euch nicht einschüchtern die Haben in Deutschland keine rechtliche Handhabe. Mangels Handelsregister eintrag usw...
> ...



Was wolltest du uns damit sagen ? Das alles ist schon längst bekannt :wall:


----------



## ChrisBerlin (26 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Santana schrieb:


> Steinhausen ist ein Stadtteil von München


Danke sehr für die Information.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



AvalonWil schrieb:


> Die Adresse in UK ist immer die selbe.


 Das hätte ich Dir in 30 Sekunden ergoogeln können. Wichtiger sind in solchen Fällen Informationen über Gesellschafter und Geschäftsführer. Bei *manchen* der dort von der Firma [sagichjetztnicht] registrierten Firme stehen nämlich die deutschen verantwortlichen bei companieshouse.gov.uk


----------



## PhoenixY2k (27 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich glaube/hoffe vanillapay nervt uns nicht mehr

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43486


----------



## PhoenixY2k (27 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



PhoenixY2k schrieb:


> Ich glaube/hoffe vanillapay nervt uns nicht mehr
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43486


argh ich kann nicht mehr editieren...

Auf jeden Fall stellt sich mir die Frage warum das bei unserem Freund T.O*** nicht langsam der Fall ist dass er Besuch von unserem Freund und Helfer bekommt? Der kann noch weiter sein Unwesen treiben.

Versteh ich nicht. Anzeigen liegen doch gegen ihn schon mehr als genug vor.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

...wer sagt dir denn, dass dem nicht längst so war? So lange die StA Flensburg sich dazu nicht weiter äußert, bleiben Informationen von (uneingeweihten) Nutzern nebulös und Vermutungen (egal in welche Richtung) sind hier fehl am Platze.


----------



## OneGuest (27 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

[ edit]  konnte jedenfalls mit seinem Kumpel [ edit]  noch schön die "H&O IS LTD. & Co. KG" gründen und betreibt eine MP3-Seite.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht modaction _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


----------



## Kathlena (27 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Guten Abend!
Mensch nochmal wegen den Internetseiten. Komm jetzt wieder überall rein. Bei vanillap**.com und vanilla-ver***.de
Was istn jetzt da los bei denen!? :-? 
Meint ihr da "wird was gemacht"!?
Auf der 2. genannten Seite steht was zum anklicken wie "netinkasso" Inkasso dürfen die doch gar nicht. Anklicken lassen sich die Symbole leider nicht.
Ich blick bei denen nimmer durch!!!!

Grüße
Kathlena


----------



## Snipermichi (27 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

da huckt so ener mit zuckungen wo
immer wieder ne taste drückt
wo die seite online stellt und wieder offline
un das immer wieder


----------



## kidelo (27 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Kathlena schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> Mensch nochmal wegen den Internetseiten. Komm jetzt wieder überall rein. Bei vanillap**.com und vanilla-ver***.de
> Was istn jetzt da los bei denen!? :-?
> Meint ihr da "wird was gemacht"!?
> ...



Die Homepage kann doch jeder (Angestellter, Azubi, Verwandter) der die Zugangsdaten hat *von jedem Computer mit Internetanschluß* aus, an- oder abgeschaltet oder verändert werden.

Selbst wenn die grünen Freunde das V-Büro dicht machen so kann die Homepage immer noch im I-Net voll funktionsfähig sein...... :wall:


----------



## Kathlena (27 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



kidelo schrieb:


> Die Homepage kann doch jeder (Angestellter, Azubi, Verwandter) der die Zugangsdaten hat *von jedem Computer mit Internetanschluß* aus, an- oder abgeschaltet oder verändert werden.



Stimmt, von der Seite hast natürlich Recht


----------



## Claudi (27 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Kathlena schrieb:


> Auf der 2. genannten Seite steht was zum anklicken wie "netinkasso" Inkasso dürfen die doch gar nicht. Anklicken lassen sich die Symbole leider nicht.
> Ich blick bei denen nimmer durch!!!!



Geht bei mir auch nicht... Entweder stellen die das noch ein, oder die warten ab. Das mit der StA Flensburg wird auch bei denen angekommen sein, oder?


----------



## Reducal (27 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Claudi schrieb:


> Geht bei mir auch nicht...


Das ging noch nie!


----------



## Claudi (27 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das ging noch nie!



Echt? XD Keine Ahnung bin heut das erste Mal auf der Site gewesen :scherzkeks:


----------



## Kathlena (27 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Claudi schrieb:


> Geht bei mir auch nicht... Entweder stellen die das noch ein, oder die warten ab. Das mit der StA Flensburg wird auch bei denen angekommen sein, oder?



Hoffen wirs mal !!! 

Dass das noch nie ging wusst ich gar nicht, da ich ja immer nur auf der vanill***y.com drin war. danke für Info. :sun:


----------



## Kathlena (27 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Claudi schrieb:


> Echt? XD Keine Ahnung bin heut das erste Mal auf der Site gewesen :scherzkeks:



JO, ICH AUCH !!!


----------



## Claudi (28 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Kathlena schrieb:


> JO, ICH AUCH !!!



Und ich dachte ich wär ein Newbie  Gut zu wissen, dass ich nich die Einzige war^^


----------



## Dr. Spam (28 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Heute in Akte06/39 u. a. Abzocke mit dem Kleingedruckten u. a.  IQ-Test im Internet. Das Schreiben ist zwar rausgeworfenes Geld an Porto und Papier.
http://www.sat1.de/lifestyle_magazine/akte/topthemen/investigativ/content/15358/



> Adressdaten
> 
> Absender
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Jurist (29 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hier 





> Absender
> 
> *Per Einschreiben mit Rückschein*
> Adressdaten Empfänger


geht auch ein Fax, wenn ein ordentlicher Zugangsnachweis, etwa wie bei FritzFax mit verkleinerter ersten Seite plus Datum und Ziel-Rufnummer sowie Sendebericht, gedruckt wird


----------



## master (29 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hab jetzt mal ne andere Frage, 

verstößt T. jetzt nicht auch noch gegen das Datenschutzgesetz?
Der dürfte unsere Daten doch eh nur an echte eingetragene Inkasso Unternehmen weiterleiten, das aber keine der Firmen
(außer ifv) war.

Weiß da jemand wo man dazu vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Paragraphen nachlesen kann? (Muss ich das überhaupt?)

Danke schonmal vorweg


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



master schrieb:


> verstößt T. jetzt nicht auch noch gegen das Datenschutzgesetz?


Wo auch immer da was stehen soll - der Datenschutz ist breit, löchrig und schwammig zu gleich.

MMn darf man Daten zu Abrechnungszwecken weitgeben, solange das allein diesem Zweck dient. Das Problem liegt bei demjenigen, der sie empfängt, ob er die Weiterverarbeitung überhaupt durchführen darf und was der dann sonst mit den Daten macht.


----------



## OneGuest (29 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



master schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal ne andere Frage,
> 
> verstößt T. jetzt nicht auch noch gegen das Datenschutzgesetz?
> Der dürfte unsere Daten doch eh nur an *echte eingetragene Inkasso Unternehmen* weiterleiten, das aber keine der Firmen
> ...


Wäre mir neu das diese ifv GmbH ein zugelassenes Inkasso-Unternehemen ist und war. Zu der Zeit wo die Mahnungen von denen gab, sah deren ihre Internetseite ja wie [...] aus. Und heute lese ich da von einem zugelassenen Inkassounternhmen auch nichts. Wenn man bedenkt, wer auch heute noch Technischer Ansprechpartner, Zonenverwalter der Domain ifv24.de ist. Ein Kumpel von Herrn O. und der war zu Beginn der ifv-Mahnwelle auch noch Admin-C und wurde erst kurz danach mal schnell abgeändert.

*[virenscanner: Ausdruck vorsichtshalber entfernt]*


----------



## ChrisBerlin (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



OneGuest schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu das diese ifv GmbH ein zugelassenes Inkasso-Unternehemen ist und war. Zu der Zeit wo die Mahnungen von denen gab, sah deren ihre Internetseite ja wie [...] aus. Und heute lese ich da von einem zugelassenen Inkassounternhmen auch nichts. Wenn man bedenkt, wer auch heute noch Technischer Ansprechpartner, Zonenverwalter der Domain ifv24.de ist. Ein Kumpel von Herrn O. und der war zu Beginn der ifv-Mahnwelle auch noch Admin-C und wurde erst kurz danach mal schnell abgeändert.
> 
> *[virenscanner: Ausdruck vorsichtshalber entfernt]*


Inzwischen scheint die Seite tricky.at stillgelegt worden sein


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



ChrisBerlin schrieb:


> Inzwischen scheint die Seite tricky.at stillgelegt worden sein


scheint wohl doch langsam Wirkung zu zeigen
http://www.kn-online.de/news/archiv/?id=1950315

ob´s von Dauer ist, wird man abwarten müssen...

PS: nicht mal im Googlecache kann man sie noch "bewundern"
bzw nur noch Reste


> Dies ist der Zwischenspeicher von G o o g l e für h*tp://www.tricky.at/ nach dem Stand vom 26. Sept. 2006 15:07:24 GMT.


seit dem 26.9  scheint die Seite off-line zu sein


----------



## Link002 (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hoi ich hab das früher mal gemacht!

Hab das Angebot wargenommen und jetzt kommt so ne komische Rechnung ich poste sie mal hier:


> *Rechnunr zur Bestellung-ID: XXXXXX Vom 11.03.2006*
> 
> Diese Rechnung wurde ausgestellt am 28.08.2006 im Namen und für Rechnung von:
> 
> ...



Soll ich das jetzt bezahlen? Nein, oder?

Die Webseite Tricky.at existiert bei mir nicht mal mehr!


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Wer ist denn der Rechnungssteller?


----------



## Link002 (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Also die Rechnung kam von "Vanillapay-com"

Die schreiben aber ausdrücklcih unten:

*++ WCHTIG ++ Der Vanilla Verlag betreibt nicht das Angebot ++ WICHTIG ++ *


----------



## kleinC (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

ließ doch einfach mal ein paar seiten weiter vorne...da wärst du dann von selbst draufgekommen. denn vanillapay is schon seit nem monat durch


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Selbst wenn du ernsthaft bezahlen wolltest, könnte es evtl. Probleme mit der Zuweisung der Zahlung geben. Lies´ doch einfach mal ein paar Seiten zuvor, etwa ab > HIER <.


----------



## Link002 (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Die Rechnung wurde im Namen und fuer Rechnung von:

Mobile Premium Credits Ltd.
Westerstr. 63
24955 Harrislee
Deutschland


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Und jetzt nimmste einfach nochmal den Link von CP zuvor und liest die die Kieler Nachrichten nochmal durch. Damit solltest du ganz genau wissen, wie ernst zu nehmen diese Rechnung ist.


----------



## Link002 (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du ernsthaft bezahlen wolltest, könnte es evtl. Probleme mit der Zuweisung der Zahlung geben. Lies´ doch einfach mal ein paar Seiten zuvor, etwa ab > HIER <.



LOL! XD 
wie geil ich hab mir da auch erst immer n Spaß drüber gemacht aber als ich Post von denen bekam wusst ich nicht so ganz xD :scherzkeks: 

Ich hab denen auch zurückgeschrieben sie sollen sich die 120 € sonst wo hin stecken und sich nen kuchen backen lol!

ne ich bezahl nicht xP


----------



## Snipermichi (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

sollte es wahr sein das es damit ein Ende hat?
Ich sehe mir immer noch die rechnungen an
und schwälge in "schönen" Erinnerungen
Traurig aber scheinbar wahr :cry:


----------



## Anke_me (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

sie lieber froh anstatt so einen quatsch zu labern!
es wurde wohl langsam zeit, meinste nich?!


----------



## ChrisBerlin (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Anke_me schrieb:


> sie lieber froh anstatt so einen quatsch zu labern!
> es wurde wohl langsam zeit, meinste nich?!


Ich stimme zu. Bin froh daß der Alptraum vorbei ist.


----------



## Kathlena (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



ChrisBerlin schrieb:


> Ich stimme zu. Bin froh daß der Alptraum vorbei ist.



Ja, ja, das wäre ich auch schon. Aber nur weil wir jetzt paar Tage noch nichts von den Vanillis etc gehört haben, heisst das nicht das endgültig alles vorbei ist...  

Will jetzt nichts mies machen, aber ich trau denen nicht übern Weg und bin da pessimistisch eingestellt. 

Hoffe aber natürlich das der Spuk endlich vorbei ist, und werd von so Sachen meine Finger lassen  

Grüße


----------



## Claudi (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Kathlena schrieb:


> Hoffe aber natürlich das der Spuk endlich vorbei ist, und werd von so Sachen meine Finger lassen



:thumb: Meine Worte! Um alle *Gratis*-Seiten wird ein riesiger Bogen gemacht! (Besser spät erkannt als nie *lol*) :crazy:


----------



## Saba (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo,

also vorweg muss ich sagen, dass ich fix und fertig bin, weil bei mir alles noch zusätzlich kompliziert ist.

Auch ich habe mich, als ich Zeit überbrücken musste, von einem fremden PC aus, bei Tricky.at, am 15. Februar 2006, angemeldet. Natürlich war auch ich auf den mp3-Player aus und habe, wie ich dachte, alles gut durchgelesen. Ich erinnere mich, dass kurz bevor alles von mir ausgefüllt war und ich hätte auf Bestätigen gehen können, sich mir 3 Gutscheine regelrecht aufgedrängt haben.(Besagte Gutscheine hatte ich bereits mehrfach und kostenlos auf anderen Seiten gesehen und fand sie völlig uninteressant.Ich wollte sie nicht!) Das sich die Annahme mindestens einer der Gutscheine nicht übergehen ließ, hatte ich schliesslich die ganze Aktion abgebrochen. Die zuvor ausgefüllten Seiten waren aber, so nehme ich an, schon gesendet. Es folgte eine Mail von Tricky.at mit Aktivierungslink. Hierbei bin ich mir zu 99% sicher, dass ich ihn nicht bestätigt habe.

Und jetzt kommt mein Problem. Zu dieser Zeit und auch schon längere Zeit vorher, sind immer wieder Brief- u. Päckchensendungen an mich nicht angekommen. Deshalb habe, in der Hoffnung, dass ich den Player irgendwann zugeschickt bekomme, die Adresse meiner Mutter, die ich oft als Postadresse angebe, eingetragen. Also "S.T. bei Hilde T."! (Selber Nachname)Vielleicht abgekürzt, daran erinnere ich mich nicht mehr. Dann sind viele Monate vergangen, ich habe die Seite nie wieder aufgerufen und plötzlich kam, per e-mail, im Mai,  die erste Zahlungsaufforderung von ifv GmbH <[email protected] 

3 Tage später kam eine Klarstellung mit Entschuldigung sowie diese Mitteilung: 

Wir hatten mit der Firma Mobile Premium Credits Ltd. einen Dienstleistungsvertrag, über die
Erstellung von Rechnungen und die Verwaltung und Abrechnung der eingehenden Gelder
abgeschlossen.

Nachdem wir von zahlreichen Kunden nähere Informationen über den Sachverhalt
bekommen haben, wurde von uns der Vertrag sofort und fristlos gekündigt.

5 Tage später erhielt ich von B. M.,Englisch-Gruß-Str. 44,3902 Glis,Schweiz die 1. Mahnung.

Auf diese Mahnung habe ich per e-mail reagiert, da ich online die Überweisung nicht tätigen konnte.Die Zahlung sollte in die Schweiz gehen.Ein deutsches Konto gab es nicht und auch nur eine knappe Antwort. Ich bin also zur Bank, habe zusätzliche 15.- € für diese Überweisung bezahlt und war der Annahme, dass die Sache nun erledigt sei und ich sicherheitshalber noch ein Kündigungsfax verschicken muss. Nach ca.10 Tagen kamen die 120.- € zurück. 

Da ich nun total verunsichert war, habe ich im Internet gesucht und nur im Klamm-Forum etwas zum Thema Tricky.at gefunden. Dort stand u.A., dass es B. Finanz nicht mehr so gäbe und das jemande, der eine Ratenzahlung ausgemacht hatte, sozusagen ins Leere überwiesen hat. Das Geld wäre nicht weitergeleitet worden.Und einige andere Dinge mehr. 

Ich war also erst einmal froh, nicht bezahlt zu haben.Dann kam am 29. August ein Zahlungsabwicklungsauftrag von "vanillapay.com". Hierbei wurde geraten, dass man, wenn es Fragen oder Probleme gäbe, sich an kontakt[at]tricky.at wenden solle. Dies tat ich und teilte  mit, dass es sich hierbei um S.T. und nicht Hilde T. handelt und man dies zur Kenntnis nehmen  und mir bestätigen solle, dann würde ich auch erneut überweisen. Besagte Mail kam zweimal zurück. (Diese Mailadresse gibts also nicht mehr! )Dies habe ich widerum vanillapay.com, als Antwort gemailt und auch hier keine Antwort erhalten. Ziemlich zeitgleich mit der Mail, schickte vanillapay.com auch eine Rechnung. Diese kam am 2.September an. An diesem Tag Tag wurde meine Mutter 79 Jahre alt und hat bald einen Herzschlag bekommen. Der Brief ging schliesslich an Hilde T. Die IP-Adresse meines damaligen Einsatzortes steht auch dabei.

Nun drehe ich mich im Kreis und habe keine Ahnung was ich tun soll. Einen Widerspruch oder eine Kündigung habe ich bis dato nicht verschickt.
Was soll ich bloß tun, damit weder der PC-Besitzer, noch meine Mutter mit reingezogen werden?

Hätte man mir diese Geschichte erzählt, dann wäre mir sicher Ratschläge eingefallen. Doch da es mich betrifft, bin ich wie gelähmt. Bin ja schon mal froh, dass ich diese Forum eben gefunden habe.

Gruß aus Berlin
Saba


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

@ Saba

1. Sei froh, dass Du die Moneten wieder hast.
2. Es bleibt Dir nichts Anderes übrig, als ganz viel zu lesen. Denn Tipps im Einzelfall kann und darf es hier (noch) nicht geben, da das derzeit noch geltende Rechtsberatungsgesetz dieses verbietet.
Dabei zu erst http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935 und dann den Tipp von SEP http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700.
Na dann schönen Sonntag, trotz Sonnenschein. :scherzkeks:


Blaue Schrift anklicken führt zum Ziel.


----------



## 160472 (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Claudi schrieb:


> :thumb: Meine Worte! Um alle *Gratis*-Seiten wird ein riesiger Bogen gemacht! (Besser spät erkannt als nie *lol*) :crazy:



mein Bogen, den ich mache, ist noch riesiger als riesig.


----------



## Kotilge (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich will nicht alles den trickies oder vanillies in die Schuhe schieben, aber mir fällt auf, dass seitdem es mit den beiden zu Ende geht, mein E-Mail-account zunehmend mehr mit spams gefüllt ist.
Ist das noch jemandem aufgefallen?
Durch Adressen verkauft kann man auch Geld verdienen!

Gruß!
Kotilge


----------



## Anke_me (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ja, bei mir siehts leider ähnlich aus!
so 20-20 Spammails pro Tag sind mittlerweile schon normal :-?


----------



## Anke_me (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Anke_me schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir siehts leider ähnlich aus!
> so 20-20 Spammails pro Tag sind mittlerweile schon normal :-?


^^ sollte 20-30 heißen

warum eght die edit-funktion hier nie???


----------



## Kathlena (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Kann ich bis jetzt noch nicht behaupten mit den vielen Spammails. Bekomme schon mal die ein oder andere, in dem Ausmass aber nicht!
Würd mich aber nicht wundern wenns da parallelen geben würde...

Kathlena


----------



## ChrisBerlin (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Kathlena schrieb:


> Kann ich bis jetzt noch nicht behaupten mit den vielen Spammails. Bekomme schon mal die ein oder andere, in dem Ausmass aber nicht!
> Würd mich aber nicht wundern wenns da parallelen geben würde...
> 
> Kathlena


Ich kriege auch massig Spams aber ich denke das hat nix mit den Vanille oder Trickyleuten zu tun. Man braucht bloß mal bei ner Bwerbung die email angegeben haben und schon blüht der Handel


----------



## schiene1003 (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

_[Zitat von Unsinn aus einem anderen Forum hier gelöscht. (bh)]_


----------



## master (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich glaub auch nicht, dass es an Tricky liegt,
bei mir hat das angefangen, weil ich auf meiner Homepage die 
eMail-Adresse eingefügt habe.
Da man die allerdings scannen kann, was die meisten spammer machen,
nämlich Homepages nach eMail-Adressen scannen,
hab ich einen Trick angewandt.
Hab die Kontakte und Adresse alles via Paint einfach als .jpeg-Datei eingefügt 

Hoffe mal, dass Tricky jetzt wirklich die Schnautze voll hat und uns jetzt in Ruhe lässt.


----------



## Kathlena (6 November 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo, ist hier noch jemand unterwegs!?
Sollten wirs echt geschafft haben!?!?
Weiss jemand genaues!!?
*FROH BIN**

Grüße
Kathlena :-D :-D


----------



## schiene1003 (6 November 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Kathlena schrieb:


> Hallo, ist hier noch jemand unterwegs!?
> Sollten wirs echt geschafft haben!?!?
> Weiss jemand genaues!!?
> *FROH BIN**
> ...




...manchmal schau ich auch noch rein. Aber momentan ist HIER und auch in anderen Foren Ruhe eingekehrt. Hoffe auch, dass es so bleibt!!! Würde nur gern wissen ob unsere Daten sicher sind - oder nur irgendwo auf Eis liegen um  irgendwann von einem anderen Abz...  benutzt zu werden??? Mehr Spam habe ich leinesfalls seitdem bekommen.

M.f.G.


----------



## Nian (6 November 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

beschreit es mal nicht...nich das die tage ne mail 
von pepper sonstwas eintrudelt


----------



## master (7 November 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Naja, bevor Vanilla kam war ja auch einige Monate Ruhe.

Auf jeden Fall Ruhe bewahren und Sicherheit ausstrahlen


----------



## Nian (8 November 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Bei denen braucht man Sitzfleisch


----------



## TiPrin (15 November 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo,
auch bei mir ist bis jetzt alles ruhig geblieben, aber es waren immer so 3 Monate, dann ging es wieder los. Und das wäre Ende November / Anfang Dezember. So rechtzeitig vor Weihnachten :cry: .
Also hoffen wir das Beste und erwarten wir das Schlimmste. Dann können wir nicht enttäuscht werden ...
:scherzkeks:


----------



## TiPrin (22 November 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Gerade hatte ich einen interessanten Anruf: Auf Grund meiner Anzeige bei der schweizer Kantonspolizei, wurde der Geschäftsführer des dortigen Inkasso-Büros zu der Angelegenheit angehört. Er stellte sich auf den Standpunkt, dass er eben nur der Auftragnehmer sei und tue, wozu man ihn unter Vertrag genommen habe (ohne Prüfung der Rechtsmäßigkeit).
Die Polizei dort riet mir nun - und ich gebe diesen Rat gerne weiter - sich an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Flensburg zu wenden, da man dort bereits ermittele (stand auch schon hier im Forum). Schließlich könne es für die ermittelnden Behörden durchaus interessant sein zu hören, wieviele Betroffene es gibt. Und der weitere Rat: _(...)_
Leider muss man noch mal in Deutschland tätig werden, da die flensburger Staatsanwaltschaft von den schweizer Ermittlungsbehörden die Unterlagen nicht haben möchte. 
Also weiter durchhalten!:teddy:


----------



## Reducal (22 November 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

...wozu auch? Der Schweizer Spezl vom Harrisleer Initiator ist mEn kein "echtes" Inkassobüro und selbst wenn er eines hätte, ist die Angelegenheit nur die Sache des Initiators, dort bei Flensburg.


----------



## sascha28 (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

was ist aus tricky at geworden macht er immer noch den mist oder ist er schon im knast


----------



## sascha (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



sascha28 schrieb:


> was ist aus tricky at geworden macht er immer noch den mist oder ist er schon im knast



Die Seite ist nicht mehr erreichbar, eine Abmahnung des Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverbands konnte bisher nicht zugestellt werden. Siehe hier.


----------



## Kathlena (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Hallo alle "Mitterroristierten" :-D 
Kann ich diese Site nun endgültig aus meinen Favoriten löschen!?
Hat er Spuk wirklich ein Ende!?
Habt ihr schon abgeschlossen mit dem Thema!?
Ich grüß Euch, einen schönen Valentinstag.

Kathlena


----------



## Johnny (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

schonmal versucht wieder auf die seite zu gehen? es wird nach passwort und benutzername gefragt. ich hoffe ihr habt eure nich :scherzkeks: ich wär schon enttäuscht, wenn ich keine gutscheine bekomme...

sorry, böser scherz! aber mitlerweile können wir doch alle lachen


----------



## Johnny (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

tippfehler... ich meine "noch" sonst macht das ja alles keinen sinn...mensch, warum kann man hier nicht editieren...


----------



## technofreak (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Johnny schrieb:


> warum kann man hier nicht editieren...





Heiko schrieb:


> Es gibt bei neuen Usern bestimmte Beschränkungen, die erst nach einer bestimmten Beitragszahl und einer bestimmten Zugehörigkeit zum Forum aufgehoben werden.


das gilt auch für das Editieren.


----------



## Strandhafer (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Nach längerer Zeit bin ich mal wieder im Forum. Ich habe gerade folgenden Artikel auf der Seite von meinem örtlichen Zeiungsverlag gefunden. Hier der Link:

http://www.shz.de/home/top-thema/art...-dem-kadi.html

Manchmal kriegen sie auch einen.


----------



## bernhard (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Funktionsfähiger Link dazu: Tricky.at: Internet-Abzocker vor dem Kadi


> "Ich dachte, das wäre legal. Das machen doch alle so."


----------



## Strandhafer (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Danke für den funktionierenden Link.:-p


----------



## Teleton (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich verstehe nicht warum ausgerechnet in dieser Sache eine Straftat vorliegen soll. Ansonsten gehen Staatsanwaltschaften doch auch davon aus, dass eine im Umkreis von 90 cm um die Eingabemaske herum angebrachte Zahl den Betrugvorsatz sicher entfallen lässt.


----------



## zack1 (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



> Danke für den Link!



---

Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Ich habe mir mal archive.org angesehen. Der Preis stand "sogar" ausgeschrieben bei der Anmeldemaske. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass evtl. keine MP3-Player verschickt wurden?


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



zack1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass evtl. keine MP3-Player verschickt wurden?


könnte sein


> . 259 Opfer überwiesen den geforderten Betrag. Der Player indes ließ auf sich warten, es hagelte Anzeigen.


Die Sta muß doch mal ein Exempel  statutuieren und  Erfolge bei der Internetkriminalitätsbekämpfung präsentieren.  Da bietet sich doch solch ein unbedarfter  "Kleinkünster" der Nutzlosbranche an.

Die echten  Großabzocker  agieren weiter ohne  jede Beeinträchtigung  durch staatliche Organe...


----------



## Teleton (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



zack1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass evtl. keine MP3-Player verschickt wurden?


Das dürfte der Fehler gewesen sein. Wobei ganz im Ernst, als Strafrechtslaie würde ich es ja schwieriger halten nachzuweisen, dass die Lieferung von Anfang an nicht geplant war, als dass er nie an die Existenz der zivilrechtlichen Forderungen glaubte. Bezüglich der Lieferung muss er doch nur darlegen, dass ein Teil der Beute für den Erwerb der BilligMP3-Player fest eingeplant waren schon ist der Vorsatz flöten . 
Bezüglich der "Verträge" müsste man dagegen nur ein Gericht davon überzeugen, dass wohl niemand der seine Preisangabe gut versteckt ernsthaft glaubt, dass alle seine Kunden diese sehen und damit einverstanden sind. Wenn sich dann noch im Rahmen der Ermittlungen herausstellt, dass es keinen einzigen zufriedenen "freiwilligen" Kunden gibt, hätte ich kein Problem mit dem Vorsatz.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



zack1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass evtl. keine MP3-Player verschickt wurden?


Genau das ist es, das Nordlicht hatte nicht vor die Geräte zu versenden, zumindest hatte er nicht einen auf Lager. Erst als sich die Schlinge zu zog, kam er meines Wissens nach auf die rettende Idee, doch da war es zu spät. Außerdem ist es ja angeblich nicht das erste Mal, dass er mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt kam.


----------



## zack1 (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Tja, das ist natürlich dumm. :-p

Wie sieht es bei anderen Seiten aus? Verschickt movie-scout eigentlich wirklich DVDs? Wobei die sich sowieso schlauer anstellen als der tricky-Typ.


----------



## jupp11 (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> Erst als sich die Schlinge zu zog, kam er meines Wissens nach auf die rettende Idee, doch da war es zu spät.


[ir]
Ein wirklich schöner Erfolg der deutschen Strafverfolgung und Justiz  von überregionaler Signalwirkung.
 Die  Abschreckungswirkung wird sich sicher in Kürze im Forum bemerkbar machen, so dass mit der 
Schliessung des Forums wegen  völliger Absenz von Nutzlosanbietern   gerechnet werden kann 
[/ir]


----------



## Strandhafer (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Teleton schrieb:


> Das dürfte der Fehler gewesen sein. Wobei ganz im Ernst, als Strafrechtslaie würde ich es ja schwieriger halten nachzuweisen, dass die Lieferung von Anfang an nicht geplant war, als dass er nie an die Existenz der zivilrechtlichen Forderungen glaubte. Bezüglich der Lieferung muss er doch nur darlegen, dass ein Teil der Beute für den Erwerb der BilligMP3-Player fest eingeplant waren schon ist der Vorsatz flöten .
> Bezüglich der "Verträge" müsste man dagegen nur ein Gericht davon überzeugen, dass wohl niemand der seine Preisangabe gut versteckt ernsthaft glaubt, dass alle seine Kunden diese sehen und damit einverstanden sind. Wenn sich dann noch im Rahmen der Ermittlungen herausstellt, dass es keinen einzigen zufriedenen "freiwilligen" Kunden gibt, hätte ich kein Problem mit dem Vorsatz.



Ich bin zwar auch juristischer Laie, jedoch muss ich sagen, das dort doch ein gewisser Vorsatz vorlag. So unintelligent kann man doch gar nicht sein, um zu glauben, das es juristisch einwandfrei ist. Weiterhin ist es schon merkwürdig, das er das ganze als Ltd., mit Sitz in England, bzw. in der Karibik geführt hat. Daraus ergibt sich in meinen Augen schon ein Vorsatz. Er hätte, das ganze auch als GmbH oder als GbR mit Sitz in Deutschland führen können. Weiterhin hat er S.B. als Inkasso-Unternehmen beauftragt. Der hat mit sowas Erfahrung. Ich hatte mit S.B. in einer anderen Sache, das Missvergnügen.


----------



## zack1 (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Naja, aus der Gründung einer Ltd. kann man auf jeden Fall keinen Betrugsvorsatz ableiten und aus der Beauftragung eines bestimmten Inkasso-Unternehmens garantiert auch nicht.


----------



## Strandhafer (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich schicke Dir mal eine pn mit dem richtigen Namen, google mal danach.


----------



## Reducal (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



zack1 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei anderen Seiten aus? Verschickt movie-scout eigentlich wirklich DVDs?


Ja, manchmal aber sicher nicht immer und an jeden.:sun:


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ja, manchmal aber sicher nicht immer und an jeden.:sun:


und selbst wenn,  sicher nicht unbedingt sehr begehrenswertes


----------



## Reducal (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> und selbst wenn,  sicher nicht unbedingt sehr begehrenswertes


Da hast du Recht. Mir hat man mal erzählt, dass gratis-DVDs aus Zeitschriften-Rückgaben (also nicht verkaufte Exemplare) den Movietester als Abnehmer finden. Und was ist in den Zeitschriften zu weilen drin? Jedenfalls nicht unbedingt begehrenswertes, wenns schon gratis ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ach der TO...


> T. O. will die schiefe Bahn verlassen, beteuert er. Will seine Opfer entschädigen, soweit es das Konto hergibt. Derzeit macht er sein Abitur per Fernstudium, möchte danach Informatik studieren, "die Stadt verlassen und ein ganz normales Leben führen"


Brossibaer.de - Das Wirtshaus im Spessart - Liedtexte


> Ach, das könnte schön sein
> Als friedlicher Bürger
> Ein ehrbares Leben
> Zu Haus zu beschließen
> ...


Wenn man sarkastisch genug wäre, könnte man ja auch sagen, dass tricky.at auf dem Weg in die Ehrbarkeit schon ein gewisser ... Entwicklungsschritt war, oder? (PS: aus Harrislee zu kommen - naja, das ist gewissermaßen auch eine Art Milieuschädigung. Da muß ich von Berufs wegen Verständnis zeigen... Ein Steinwurf von Dänemark entfernt. _Dänemark!_)


----------



## webwatcher (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ber-wegen-betrugs-vor-gericht.html#post255505


----------



## Strandhafer (13 November 2008)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Der Jungunternehmer ist gestern wegen Internet-Abzocke zu 1 Jahr Gefängnis auf Bewährung verurteilt worden. Hier der Link:

Das Psychogramm eines Abzockers


----------



## Reducal (26 März 2012)

Strandhafer schrieb:


> Hier der Link: Das Psychogramm eines Abzockers


Der geht nimmer!

Von dem Jungunternehmer aus SH hat man seit her nichts negatives wieder gehört. Hatten wir eigentlich den Hinweis auf das Rückgewinnungsverfahren hier?

http://www.kanzlei-richter.com/tatz...en-gegen-betreiber-der-abofalle-trickyat.html


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Flensburg sucht im Rahmen eines Rückgewinnungshilfeverfahrens wegen Betruges gegen den Betreiber der Abofalle tricky.at, T. O. aus Harrislee bei Flensburg, Opfer, die auf unberechtigte Forderungen bezahlt haben. Die Behörde veröffentlichte am 29.07.2009 im elektronischen Bundesanzeiger folgende Meldung:
> 
> 
> > "In einem unter dem Az.: 103 Js 4904/06 bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Flensburg geführten Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Betrugs hat der Beschuldigte T. O., geb. am **.**.**85 als Geschäftsführer der Firma „Mobile Premium Credits“ die Webseite www.tricky.at betrieben.
> ...


Mich würde echt mal interessieren, wie Opfer ihr sein Geld zurück bekommen haben, da die Rückgewinnung üb
er die StA kein einfaches Unterfangen ist. Was mit den 35480,05 € passiert, die nicht abgerufen werden, kann man sich lebhaft ausmalen.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (26 März 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Was mit den 35480,05 € passiert, die nicht abgerufen werden, kann man sich lebhaft ausmalen.


Da braucht man nicht viel malen, denn nicht abgerufene Gelder dürften der Staatskasse zugefallen sein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 März 2012)

*


Strandhafer schrieb:



			Hier der Link:
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


Strandhafer schrieb:


> Das Psychogramm eines Abzockers


 
google


----------



## Reducal (26 März 2012)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Da braucht man nicht viel malen, denn nicht abgerufene Gelder dürften der Staatskasse zugefallen sein.


Wollte nur mal erwähnt wissen, wer letztlich die Beute behalten darf. Ist eigentlich bei den meisten Massendelikten mit kleinen Einzelschäden so, da sich die Geschädigten zumeist nicht mehr um ihre Entschädigung kümmern - der Gesetzgeber hat ja auch mächtige Hürden eingebaut.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (27 März 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> der Gesetzgeber hat ja auch mächtige Hürden eingebaut.


Ja, leider. Schon die zwingende Einschaltung eines Anwalts dürfte i.d.R. mehr Kosten verursachen als an möglicher Erstattung zurückzuholen wäre. Meistens rechnet es sich, besonders bei den Kleinbeträgen, für die Betroffenen einfach nicht.


----------

